# Kristi KT7 restoration pictures



## BigAl RIP

Ok Snow trac owners ! I got my head out of my A## . Boy was ever stuck. Anyway got the first pictures taken of the KT7 before restoration . I got off all the extra hyd. lines and valves that the snow grooming club had added . I now have enough old hyd lines to circle the world ! 
Tomorrow the center roof section comes off and then the fun begins !!! Oh Boy !!!!!
The engine runs strong and I see no reason to pull it . Going to take it as far as I can before removing tracks .
Big Al


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok Snow trac owners ! I got my head out of my A## . Boy was ever stuck. Anyway got the first pictures taken of the KT7 before restoration . I got off all the extra hyd. lines and valves that the snow grooming club had added . I now have enough old hyd lines to circle the world ! 
Tomorrow the center roof section comes off and then the fun begins !!! Oh Boy !!!!!
The engine runs strong and I see no reason to pull it . Going to take it as far as I can before removing tracks .
Big Al


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Very Nice!


----------



## Tommo

Al, i like the shape of this particular Kristi!  It looks better than the early ones you put on the forum. I didn't know there was a choice! How many Kristi variants are there, and when was the company last trading?

Nice picture Al.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Hi Tommo ,

This model never went into production . There were 4 KT7 proto types made from what I have been told . #1 was a steel body and to heavy . #2,#3, seem to be lost and no ones no where . This is #4 and the only one I know of . It is powered by a 4cyl Ford and is all hydrostatic drive .The body is hand laid fiberglass 
Kristi started out with the KT2 ,then a KT3 ,then a KT4 , then a proto type KWT was made and is sitting in a container in Denver, Co . It looks like a 1964 chevy pickup on tracks . It has two drive systems and can have the tracks removed and run down the road in summer . I have put in a standing offer to buy it . 
Last came the best of all . A "KT7" which is in the picture . Kristi put every idea they had learned from the prior models into the KT7 .It never made production as the company owner was killed and so died the company .This would have been about 1972 ,I believe .
It was a small company and you could pretty much order any style body design you wanted . Hope this information helps . There are Kristi's in Europe ,but the trouble is finding one . Over here in the states they come up quite often for sale . On the 28th of this month ,there is a KT2 going to auction in Canada .
Allen


----------



## BigAl RIP

Here are 3 more photos. They are taken from the rear of the unit . The last picture shows the rear seats . They face backwards . The center area has a storage shelf/engine cover (48"x48") which is not installed and is in the shop. Kristi has it listed as  a 6 passenger unit ,but I am unsure how or where  the other two seats were to be installed ?????
 Big Al


----------



## Melensdad

How long is that thing?  I thought it would be bigger.  I remember seeing other photos and you shared a brochure with me once.  But I had nothing to scale it to.  But since you wrote in another thread that the width is a bit over 8' then I'm guessing it is 12 to 14 long?

Does it only seat 4?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Good moring Bob ,

 Yes it currently seats four . Someplace I have information that says it is a 6 seater ,but as I have already stated I do not know where they would put two more seats . There is a ton of room between the front and back seats ,over the engine housing and I suppose two to four more seats could go there ,but headroom would be limited . 
    I will have to measure it  ,but I believe the KT7 is about 13 feet long . I know track width is 8 feet +.
 Big Al


----------



## BigAl RIP

Today I removed the front seats , entry door, front side windows and front cab section . I now know why it is called a proto type . Once I got inspection covers off, you could see where different components had ,at one time been installed . There are items tack welded in place and then bolted down ,like the builders were trying different placement before drilling holes.

The center roof section is completely rotted and will need replacment . I hope to find a large piece of polished Aluminium ,so I can have it bent into a one piece cover and set it up with quick disconnect fasters ,so the center section can be removed easily to access the engine compartment .
I am now sure that the linkage steering cables are not orginal or were a temporary fix as they are too short for proper routing. 
Once I get the added hydraulic tank removed (the big white tank in the last picture ) the engine compartment should be much easier to navigate . 

The wiring system ,while repaired and working is a complete mess and will get replaced with a one piece loom . Engine choke and throttle control cables will be moved from engine firewall to the main operator control panel . 
The cab heater has been added under the operators feet and it will be moved to the center section to vent heat front and rear and to allow more leg room for the operator .
Going to head to the car dismantler to see if I can find a small van seat to replace the two buckets in front . Seems like this would work better than the present system .


----------



## Melensdad

While you have it apart, are you giving any thought to a coating that might be applied to the interior to not only insulate it but also improve the looks?  From the photos it looks like the interior is raw fiberglass?

Bummer about the rotted center cover!  How is the frame underneath?  Or have you seen that yet?

I know on my Snow Trac the prior owner saved me a bunch of trouble by completely rebuilding the steel underframe with new steel.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Hi Bob ,

 Yes, it will be given a 1st class interior . Marine carpeted floors, Insulated  covered walls ,Sound proofing in the motor compartment , Sun roof , mini bar in the back and more .  I am still looking at my options  .The steel frame looks good from what I can see . I should know more over the weekend . 
   I think we are headed down to the big city tomorrow to look at and start ordering replacement parts , radios, additional lights  and goodies . The first thing I order is a "remote oil filter set-up" for the engine !!! There is NO Way , this old fart is going to stand on his head to change oil !
    There had been a roof rack over the center section that was removed . Water leaked in through the mounting holes and delaminated the fiberglass covered plywood roof !
  I am going to stop off at the LineX dealer and see what he would charge to shoot the bottom half of the body . I am hoping I can add color to the lineX to give it the same copper color design as my King Ranch Ford truck .
  I kinda thought that the center roof section would end up needing replacement , as it had a  big dip in the center .
 Al


----------



## BigAl RIP

Didn't get anything done . Ended up grading my buddies road . First time on a new 210 John Deere4x4  . Wow ! Nice machine .

 Anywhere ,My Buddy owns a metal shop and told me a Polished Alum center roof section for the snowcat was doable  !!! Can be bent and made in one piece of Alum so there will be no seams .  Going to get some cost for material on Monday .
 Can anyone see why I would not want to go this way ????? I think it is a easy fix ,but maybe I am missing something ???????
 Al


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:
			
		

> . . . a Polished Alum center roof section for the snowcat was doable  . . . Can anyone see why I would not want to go this way . . .
> Al


Glare?
Scratches?

Just my opinion but it strikes me that polished aluminum is going to be like a mirror and reflect a lot of light, I'm not sure how desireable that is.

The main issue I would have is the susceptability to tree scratches that a polished body panel would inherantly have.  I've driven through trees with him where the branches scraped along the side windows.  I'd presume most folks would face that situation from time to time.  A polished surface will show every scratch.  Have you considered a 'brushed' surface?  It would have a dull finish and hide scratches better.  Or a painted surface?


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Glare?
> Scratches?
> 
> Just my opinion but it strikes me that polished aluminum is going to be like a mirror and reflect a lot of light, I'm not sure how desireable that is.
> 
> The main issue I would have is the susceptability to tree scratches that a polished body panel would inherantly have. I've driven through trees with him where the branches scraped along the side windows. I'd presume most folks would face that situation from time to time. A polished surface will show every scratch. Have you considered a 'brushed' surface? It would have a dull finish and hide scratches better. Or a painted surface?


 

Bob,
 Those are some points to consider .thanks 


   Today the rear cab  section came off as well as the seats , gas tank and windows . I am glad I am going all the way through this as the gas tank was just sitting in a support tray under the seats . No hold down brackets of any kind ! Geez!       
    Found about 1/4 inch of muck and grease on the floor after I got everything pulled . I doubt if the engine oil has ever been changed in the motor . Kristi did not leave any way to get to the oil plug !!! All kinds of old hoses and tools laying down underneath the engine ! I am going to rig up some kind of a oil drain system with a remote shut off valve. 
  The added metal supports for towing snow grooming implements is cracked in half . 
  Hydraulic filter is going to get relocated to clean up the engine compartment.
 I found out today the big white hydraulic tank that sits on top of the engine is part of the orginal system . Good Grief !!! It looks like it belongs in a "Maytag wash machine" more than a snow cat . Need to see if I can relocate that puppy . The way it is there is absolutley no way to drain Hydraulic oil without giving engine a bath . Maybe this is where all the oil crap in the bottom came from !
 I am beginning to think electrical wiring was redone at one time . Wires go in every direction  with no thought to what they are crossing . 
    Still having a good time ! Here are two more pictures with the rear section removed .
 Al


----------



## Snowcat Operations

WOW someone has been busy!  What a great start BigAl.  When you get you engine all done and broke in (is it getting rebuilt?) I would use Amsoil remote mount dual oil filtration system.  You will only need to chage your oil and filters once a year.  Actually only the filters and just replentish the oil that was in the old filters.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> WOW someone has been busy! What a great start BigAl. When you get you engine all done and broke in (is it getting rebuilt?) I would use Amsoil remote mount dual oil filtration system. You will only need to chage your oil and filters once a year. Actually only the filters and just replentish the oil that was in the old filters.


 
 Good Morning Mike ,
Yep! ,I been busy . I was wondering which oil remote filter system I should get . You like Amsoil huh???  The engine seems to run strong and I am undecided about pulling it . This oil plug thing has got me a little bugged . There is no way they would have changed oil through the plug ,so how did they do it ??? If it never was changed , how many engine hours are on it ??? Maybe it already is Amsoil ??? Too many question for this early in the morning ....
  Looks like I will be sending in a oil sample to  Cat  get the results on it  and pull another compression check on it . 
 Big Al


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok!!! The upper half of the cab is all off . HAPPY DAYS!!!! 
   The radiator which is out of a 1965 ford mustang looks like it was used to  store grease in the fins . What a mess ! No Way it could have cooled like that .The Radiator brackets are broke and the support frame was never welded in place ! The only thing holding the radiator from going through the fan was the air intake box ! I am going to look at some aftermarket cooling fans to replace the engine driven fan that is now in place . I once owned a Radiator shop so now all that expertize going to be put to use .
   Starting to get a pretty good pile of crap and old parts !!!

 On a good note I found a very small access floor plate to get to the engine oil plug . That makes me feel better .
  Grease is everywhere and tomorrow it should get pulled out and given a good degreasing and a pressure wash .
 Found 4 really nice new "hi back" boat bucket seats on Ebay that I hope to win to install back in with the new interior .
 Cut the tracks off to ease in moving . Started a separate thread on this .
 The track shock system is pretty slick . The lift rams are mounted on coil springs to help ease any  sudden force put on the rams .
 Big Al


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok ,I got an early start today after insulting a few Snow Trac owners over my morning coffee . Dragged out the old pressure washer and a gallon of degreaser and went to work . 6 hours later the grease was gone on the Kristi but was now all over me ! I actually think I can move better all greased up !

I did make some disappointing discoveries . At one time the old Kristi must have ran over a really big stump or rock . There are 3 major cracks/ holes in the "fiberglass" plywood reinforced floor where something hit it hard  !!These are not stress cracks ,but some kind of exterior caused damage . The motor will have to come out to fix these as well as the whole ladder frame assembly . When I am through the Kristi is going to be completely torn apart .
I did not even waste my time Comp checking the engine as it is coming out anyway . I will get it on a engine stand and go through it . 
The "shop built implement towing system" appears to have cause a lot of damage to the rear of the frame. I will need to cut this all out and repair it correctly . I think it is a good idea to have a pintle hook in the back of the Kristi ,but only if it can be secured correctly and not break the ladder frame . 
I took about a ton of pictures to aid in reassembly but will wait to post them at a later date .
Gentlemen ... I do believe it is "Miller Time"  .
Big Al


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok , 

 I spent the day removing the operator controls ,instrument Panel , lights, hydraulic tank ,heater and anything else I could take off . 
   Drew out a diagram of the Hydrualic Hoses and where they attach . What a nightmare ! Hoses going everywhere ! I still think some are wrong but hydraulic's is my weakest area . When I get back to installing the hydraulics back into the Kristi I am going to trailer the whole rig to the hydraulic hose shop to make sure it is done correctly . 
 Tomorrow may see the engine coming out ! Suppose to snow heavy tonight and I may be plowing snow instead .

The one thing that keeps amazing me about this snowcat is how techically advanced some items are done and other things are just Rinky Dinked together !!! It is like the engineers got tired  at some point in construction and just started to short cut  the assembly ! 

 On a good note , I picked up a complete motor manual on the Ford Industrial Motor as well as a complete "break down manuals" on the Funk Hydrostatic drives ! It won't help anybody but me , as this seems to be the only KT7 in existance .
 Al


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Man Al you sure have been busy.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Today I drew up another Hydraulic hose diagram , then another ,then another !!!Finally took about 3 million pictures from every angle I can think of ! Finally it hit me to treat the two systems as independent of each other and a light blub clicked on !  After that it was easy !!! 


  So then I sarted rippin,tearin, and removing every piece of hydraulic "ANYTHING" I could take out . All the hydraulics are out ! 

  Unbolted the engine mounts,disconnected the muffler and got ready to pull the Ford motor with the Funk hydro static drive motors still attached .

  Ok where is my Allen wrench set to undo the 2 drive shafts  u joint set screws ???.... Hmmmm. ...???? oh Crap! It's up in Idaho at the ranch !!! 

 So tomorrow I head to town to buy a Allen wrench set . While I am at it ,the wife and I are heading down to the flea market to see what other goodies I may find . 
 Hey Bogus  Bob !!! I hear some guy there is hocking "cheap ass Coffee mugs" with a "Snow Trac logo" on them for 25 cents each !  Says he found them on the side of the road !!   Might be fun for skeet shootin !!!

 Big Al


----------



## Snowcat Operations

NEVER A DULL MOMENT!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Oh man what a day ! 

I go to town and I pick up my allen wrench set and $354 dollars of other stuff that I am sure I don't need but somehow ended up in my basket .Also put my 12 Snow Trac mugs in the gun case for the next time I go shoot skeet. 
Headed for the shop to attack the motor removal . Took out the set screws on the u joints and grabbed the engine lift . Hooked up the lift chains and put a little tension on her . Hmmm .... need to slide the engine forward and pop the u joints off the spline shafts . Hey ???? whats this ??? Holy CRAP !!! Some idiot has welded the damn u joints on the other end of the spline shaft !!! Yelled to the wife ... HONEY !!! Make me a drink ! Her reply is "You don't Drink ????? My reply is "I do Now !!! 
Ok I finally get the u joints loose and the motor is ready to pull . I start lifting and something falls off the motor ???? Holy CRAP!!! The upper motor mounts did not have any bolts in them !!! The motor was just sitting,wedged in the frame ! I yell to the house ... HONEY!!! make that drink a double !!!
So here I sit too intoxicated to work any more tonight and wishing I could find the dumb ass who did this to my Kristi .
Tomorrow if I can find my shop I plan on pulling the gear drive and track rails . 
On another note I have invented a new drink !!! When you don't have much around to drink you make do with whatever you have . Anyone for a Rum and Dr. Pepper . I call it a Dr. Rum .

Yoo wee ! This room is spinning !
Big Al


----------



## Snowcat Operations

This thread reminds me of that movie where the workers had to build 2000 cars in 3 days. Cant remember the name but the cars were missing quite a few essentail parts! Yup the Quality of the Kristi products shows through Al   

That reminds me of another commercial:  I could a had a "SNOW TRAC"!

I'll check on some local AA meetings for you BigAl.  Sounds like to me your gonna need more than one Kind of Doctor  to help you with this project. 

Ouch!  Man I'm feeling my oats tonight!  Ahh I never liked the KKK anyway!  (Kristi Klan Klub)


----------



## Av8r3400

"Gung Ho"  the story of "Assan" motors move to the USA, starring Michael Keaton.  One of my favorites.  (They had to build 15,000 cars in a month.  )

Gung Ho


----------



## BigAl RIP

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> This thread reminds me of that movie where the workers had to build 2000 cars in 3 days. Cant remember the name but the cars were missing quite a few essentail parts! Yup the Quality of the Kristi products shows through Al   QUOTE]
> 
> And yet the Kristi is still a better built unit then your Snot Trac ..... Even with all its flaws .
> 
> In an "independent study poll" the question was asked of 120,365,014 people what they would rather have . A Kristi or a Snow Trac ??? The amazing results were that *120,365,013 overwhelming said a Kristi was there brand of Choice !!!! The other guy who abstained from voting thought it was the line to the Men's bathroom . Nobody wanted to be seen in a Snow Trac!!! .
> 
> As one "poll voter" put it after voting ... "The Snow Trac is a lot like a overweight women , They are both fun to ride ,but nobody wants to be caught on one" !!!
> 
> *( poll margin error of +- 3%)
> 
> 
> Big Al


----------



## Ricochet

Wow, this is a very interesting restoration. Good luck with it all and I'm looking forward to seeing the end results!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ricochet said:
			
		

> Wow, this is a very interesting restoration. Good luck with it all and I'm looking forward to seeing the end results!


 
 So am I !!!   Hicup...
 Big Al


----------



## Ricochet

BigAl said:
			
		

> So am I !!!   Hicup...
> Big Al


 
LOL


----------



## BigAl RIP

It just keeps getting better and better . This morning I woke up to rain falling . I should have recognized this ominous sign and stayed in bed . But NO... I merrily head to the shop after breakfast and into impending doom ! 

Start taking off the boogie wheels which requires a 4 way lug wrench and a 3’ extension pipe to break the lug nuts loose . I am pretty sure they were put on by some big guy named “Bubba” , with one hell of a mean streak . 

Ok , wheels are off now and time to tackle the track rails . 3 hours later I finally get the last snap ring off ,so I can remove the rail assembly . 

I start trying to remove the gear drive assembly and the neighbor shows up on his ATV . He wants to help , so I tell him to grab that “ ice pick looking thing and stick it behind this snap ring when I pop it out of the groove . Oh Yeah … You can see where this is going !!!
Anyway neighbor goes home very quickly and I get a band aid for my finger where ice pick made a small hole . Neighbor runs over my sprinkler head as he is high tailing it out of sight on his ATV . 
I go back to working on removing gear box and muttering about needing a drink .I then realize I need an internal snap ring plier to remove the last set of snap rings . I head to the local Napa dealer and the salesman ,who is all of 13 tells me “ These are our best pliers” . Never trust a 13 year old !!! Anyway I buy pliers and head back home to finish up . Neighbor waves as I go by and I flip him off with Band Aided finger  . I try to assemble snap ring pliers and finally end up reading directions 30 minutes later . The last set of snap rings are inside a 3/8 inch steel incased case that Houdini could not open and has an inspection hole about the size of a quarter . I start thinking I may need a Chinese fella with two universal joints on his finger to get to that last snap ring set because there is no way my fat fingers will ever get in that little area. . I keep trying and get it to move a little . One last try and I am squeezing for all I am worth . That is about 9000 pounds of force . Those “great” Napa Pliers fold up like a shot duck during hunting season !!!!!! Lucky for me I have my Band Aided finger in just the right spot to cushion the blow of the two handles banging together !!!  I let out a yell and crotch hop across the shop . I can now feel my Heart beat through my finger . 

For those who may not know what a “Crotch Hop” is , I will explain . You put your injured hand ,finger or whatever between your legs and hop really fast while muttering every cuss word you know . 

Wife yells out the door that she is making me a Drink ! A double !  



Not to be denied my moment of success I attack the snap ring with the biggest hammer I can find ! The driver side track/gear assembly is finally off !!!

Tomorrow I am going to try and do the right side track assembly if my finger stops hurting .

Big Al


----------



## Melensdad

Gee Al, sorry to hear about your problems.  I just got back inside.  We had a nice fresh snowfall here that we were not supposed to get.  The family decided it would be a nice evening for a drive in the Snow Trac so we packed up the little yappy dog and had a very pleasant drive through the fields.  

Too bad about your finger.


----------



## Ricochet

Ouch!  

I guess you probably ended up with a triple.  

I must admit that was a pretty good summary of your day...funny too.


----------



## DAP

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> This thread reminds me of that movie where the workers had to build 2000 cars in 3 days. Cant remember the name but the cars were missing quite a few essentail parts! ....




Could be your talking about the movie 'Tucker'.   In that movie however, it was only 50 cars in 7 days.  49 of em are still with us.

Talk about getting the shaft ...


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok Boys and Girls ! 
This was the day I have been waiting for ! I removed the remaining track and gear box as well as the frame . On 2/23 /2006 I started tearing this old KT7 apart . Today I finished . 11 days to rip it apart . I’m pretty happy about that .  
Called the neighbor and told him to come on over and take a look . He asked me if I was still mad ???  Silly neighbors can’t tell when I am kidding around . Told him to come on over and bring a 6 pack of beer . Also asked him if he had any Rum and Dr. Pepper .  

Had the neighbor help me lift the old fiberglass body outside again and gave it another pressure washing and degreasing .Told him to stick around , have a beer and stop complaining about helping move it out . Told him maybe I would help him lift when we take it back in the shop  Finger is still pretty sore though . 

I now have it back in the shop and started grinding out the cracks , holes and cutting out damaged areas . Going to add another layer of glass across the whole bottom of the body for additional strength and any areas where it has stress cracked . 

Did you know that if you grind off red "gel coat" and do not use a mask , you end up with the coolest “Red Boogers” ???



Tomorrow I am headed off to the paint store to pick up fiberglass cloth , resin ,oh ...and a mask and start putting her back together !!! 

Here are a few pictures .
Big “ Red Booger” Al


----------



## Ricochet

Looking good Red Boogers!


----------



## Melensdad

Allen, did you realize the amount of work you would have to put into this when you bought it?  From prior conversations, I never figured you'd have to totally tear it apart.  But I must say, you are sure doing the job right.  Have you considered glassing in a piece of plywood on the bottom, or some narrow strips of plywood to help act as impact barriers on the bottom of the unit?


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Allen, did you realize the amount of work you would have to put into this when you bought it? From prior conversations, I never figured you'd have to totally tear it apart. But I must say, you are sure doing the job right. Have you considered glassing in a piece of plywood on the bottom, or some narrow strips of plywood to help act as impact barriers on the bottom of the unit?


 
Hi Bob ,
NO ! I did not think the KT7 had this much abuse , but in defense of the guy I bought it from ,I do not think he knew it also . Until I started tearing into it ,I really thought it was in pretty good shape .The motor runs strong ,but after what I have found ,I do not trust it . Since I am this far it would be crazy not to finish it correctly . Lucky for me ,most of the work is just my labor . I can do everything else but the machine work on the block and heads .

The floor already has a 3/4" lumber core plywood which is glassed on both sides . I just want some extra glass protection on that bottom .
Big Al


----------



## BigAl RIP

Today I headed for the Automotive paint store and picked up my fiberglass cloth ,resin and about $260 bucks of really neat stuff that somehow ended up in my basket for my prep work . I still don’t know how that happens .I told the salemans the type of paint I would eventually need for the body .A custom mixed Base coat/Clear coat mix to match my Ford Truck. He just smiled and rubbed his hands together . Boy! I hate that !

Got started about 2:00 PM . Started glassing in all the holes and cracks . Got about half of the bottom half of the body done .

I used Fiberglass “Kitty Hair” on the small holes and scratches . That stuff works well for that . Sands real nice !

Started scratching myself about two hours ago and have not stopped since ! Boy that stuff is itchy !!!

I am using a structural reinforcing type of Fiberglass cloth to overlay the bottom . This is much stronger than the woven type of cloth . A little harder to work with ,but well worth the effort .

After talking with the “paint tech” about “spray on” bed liners I am just about talked into doing it myself . He said his results were better than the spray on dealers and the finished product would be thicker and cheaper . How about it Bob??? I know you did your own , Was it worth the effort ?



Did you know that Fiberglass Red boogers are really tough ??? You should not let them “set up” too long before digging them out . When the nose hair comes out with it ,that hurts and tears form in your eyes! 

Tomorrow I should get quite a bit done . 



Big Al


----------



## Ricochet

This thread rocks!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Two pictures of 4 - 1" cut holes being fiberglassed patched over . These will get two more layers of glassing , applied from the inside of the body .They were for routing the 4 old hydraulic lines that went to the rear of the vehicle for towed implements.

BiG Al


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well... I spent this morning grading out a friends road so I only got in half a day on the restoration .
Got my order placed for new seats ,marine carpet , interior fabic , insulation , lights ,trim , etc. I spent the remainer of the day sanding , patching , filling and going over the body for any stress cracks or imperfections .

I have four major cracks to "glass in" and reinforce tomorrow on the lower body . Bottom back door area at pintle hook , bottom front door area at eye bolt , from the front light hole to the door and one that runs from the rear track lift arm hole toward the back . At least three of these cracks were cause by operator neglect and added parts that were improperly installed .

Also discovered today that it appears at one time the front drivers side has been damaged and repaired . Looks like who ever repaired it ,did a first class job . 
So it looks like a few more days of labor before the "tub" is ready to be primered .


Big Al


----------



## BigAl RIP

I forgot to add in the last post that I discovered what a projected "Sales Price" for a KT7 was going to be when it hit the production line .
I found an article on the web from the monthly minutes of the Board of Commissioners , San Juan County , State of Utah . 

There is a "one sentence reference" for approval of sending "The Kristi Company" a 10% deposit of about $1100 for a future KT7 . I assume , this would have been just before the company went out of business . It was dated about 1972 , I believe . 

Based on the 10% down price ,that would put the sales price at $11,000.00 for a KT7 in 1972 . 

I wonder what it would calculate into "todays dollars" given the  "cost of living increases since 1972 ?

Big Al


----------



## pixie

Al, great project you got going. I usually get things all taken apart and get overwhelmed. Anyway, you were asking in another thread about rebuild kits for your motor. I found a place that sells rebuilt motors so parts must be available.

http://www.kcpp.com/remanufactured_engines.htm

Good luck. I can't wait to see the Kristi up and running


----------



## BigAl RIP

pixie said:
			
		

> Al, great project you got going. I usually get things all taken apart and get overwhelmed. Anyway, you were asking in another thread about rebuild kits for your motor. I found a place that sells rebuilt motors so parts must be available.
> 
> http://www.kcpp.com/remanufactured_engines.htm
> 
> Good luck. I can't wait to see the Kristi up and running


 
      Thanks Pixie . I went down yesterday and talked with the local Napa machine shop about my motor . They don't seem to know much about them , even though it is a Ford .

      Gave me a figure a $850 just to redo the heads complete . Holy Cow!!!! That seems really high to me . We did not even get around to talking about machining  the engine block . 

   They think that if it has good compression across the pistons and passes a leak down test ,I should just go with it . I just am very relucdant to reinstall that motor without going through it .

   Can I get some input and advice from some of you other "Motor Heads" out there  on doing this ???


Big Al


----------



## Melensdad

Silly quesiton, but what about just swapping in a similar size Ford engine that is not an "industrial" version?  

I know Snow Trac's have an "industrial" ending in them, but I also know that a regular aircooled VW flat-4 fits perfectly under the hood.  If my engine ever dies, I think it would be easier and less expensive to swap it out for a more common engine.


----------



## mtntopper

Just keep up the posting and pics on your KT7 restoration.  I look forward to coming in from the shop after working on our 1500 LMC each day and seeing that someone else actually has more problems to contend with than I do.  kinda helps me sleep better knowing there are others out there with similiar problems. Of course the Dr. Rums also take some of the pain away. Just had to try it.

Wish I would of documented the snow cat rebuilds like you with all the pics and details.


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Silly quesiton, but what about just swapping in a similar size Ford engine that is not an "industrial" version?
> 
> I know Snow Trac's have an "industrial" ending in them, but I also know that a regular aircooled VW flat-4 fits perfectly under the hood. If my engine ever dies, I think it would be easier and less expensive to swap it out for a more common engine.


 
Good question Bob !,
 I was talking to a guy the other day ,who knows more than anyone I know about motors . He was telling me that he thought one of the old Mercury "Capri" motors would fit right in . I have not seen a Capri motor and do not know the specs on one . 
  Worst case senario is I may just do that . It would be nice to keep this KT7 as close to orginal as possible . So far , other than a much better updated interior finish ,sun roof ,Radio's , custom paint and tinted windows the kristi will be mostly stock .
   At the rate I am going ,I need to make a decision about this motor  SOON!
 Big Al


----------



## Melensdad

mtntopper said:
			
		

> Wish I would of documented the snow cat rebuilds like you with all the pics and details.



So do we.  But there is always next time! 

One thing I would like to see is more restoration photos and threads about the 'small stuff' like restoring the headlights, or restoring/repairing the dashboard/gauges/switches, or rewiring the electrical system, or detailed threads about painting, etc.  

We often post threads that show the big improvements or 'milestones' we make in our progress, but the devil is in the details.  While specific threads about the 'small stuff' probably won't be viewed as often, with as much interest as the general topic restorations, my guess is that a thread that goes into detail will provide a lot of useful information for someone else who really needs it.  And really, what is so different about restoring one of our snowcats or restoring an old car or building a hot rod?  The process of tearing it down and putting it back together is pretty much the same.


----------



## BigAl RIP

mtntopper said:
			
		

> Just keep up the posting and pics on your KT7 restoration. I look forward to coming in from the shop after working on our 1500 LMC each day and seeing that someone else actually has more problems to contend with than I do. kinda helps me sleep better knowing there are others out there with similiar problems. Of course the Dr. Rums also take some of the pain away. Just had to try it.
> 
> Wish I would of documented the snow cat rebuilds like you with all the pics and details.


 
 Hey ! That is a great idea ! There are a lot more LMC's running around than Kristi's . You should do that on your next project  !!! 
  As for the Dr, Rum , that was a lucky discovery at a low point in my Kristi rebuild life !

 Mtntopper , I also gave your name to a guy who is looking for a snowcat to access his mountain cabin in the winter up in the Sierra's .Seems like you had or have a couple for sale . He asked about buying my KT7 .If he takes it any further I will get him in contact with you .
 Al


----------



## mtntopper

BigAl said:
			
		

> They think that if it has good compression across the pistons and passes a leak down test ,I should just go with it . I just am very relucdant to reinstall that motor without going through it .
> Big Al


 
That engine is really well designed and almost bullet proof. Might be better off to not rebuild unless it really needs attention. Do you know how many hours are on the engine? One of the major problems I have seen with this motor are old gasket and seal problems. If everything else checks out good, I would consider just a reseal of the complete engine instead of acomplete rebulid. You may still want to do the valve and head work.

The V4 engine compact design and HP rating makes it an ideal fit in a small and narrow engine compartment area. It would be hard to put any other engine design in many applications where it was used without major fabrication and alteration. You would probably have to change the cooling system with another engine swap also. Then the transmission adaption may also become an issue. I have seen a GM 4 cylinder in an Imp once. They had to extended the front nose end of the Imp to accomodate the cooling system required for this inline 4 cylinder engine and new transmission arrangement.


----------



## BigAl RIP

mtntopper said:
			
		

> That engine is really well designed and almost bullet proof. Might be better off to not rebuild unless it really needs attention. Do you know how many hours are on the engine? One of the major problems I have seen with this motor are old gasket and seal problems. If everything else checks out good, I would consider just a reseal of the complete engine instead of acomplete rebulid. You may still want to do the valve and head work.
> 
> The V4 engine compact design and HP rating makes it an ideal fit in a small and narrow engine compartment area. It would be hard to put any other engine design in many applications where it was used without major fabrication and alteration. You would probably have to change the cooling system with another engine swap also. Then the transmission adaption may also become an issue. I have seen a GM 4 cylinder in an Imp once. They had to extended the front nose end of the Imp to accomodate the cooling system required for this inline 4 cylinder engine and new transmission arrangement.


 
Thanks Mtntopper ,that helps !

 If you have a cooling problem in the future ,let me know . I also owned a Radiator Shop before I retired .

      We did a ton of "extreme custom designed radiators ".Half the custom rigs running around here have my radiators in them .  I even had one in the "Oakland Roadster Show"  Grand Champion winner .

    I can usually solve just about any cooling problem. With so many radiator core designs avalible there is no reason why anyone should have too put up with a cooling problem . It all breaks down to cubic inches of core, tank size , and air flow . 
 Big Al


----------



## BigAl RIP

Evening Guys & Gals ,

Today I really got after looking for engine parts . I made quite a few discoveries with the help of the old internet . Below is a list of Ford parts used on other Ford motors that will fit a Ford V4 104 Cu. In. motor :

*Fuel Pump , Distributor cap and general tune up parts etc . Ask for parts for a 1971 Ford Pinto or Bobact 2000 CC OHC motor .*

*Pistons , Bearings, oil pump , valves and other internal parts should be the same as a Mercury Capri 159 cu.in. V6 - 2600 CC motor .* 

*TRW* also makes a *Aluminum Camshaft gear* that will replace the "Bakelite" one that is stock . The replacement Camshaft gear is , according to the information I found ,to be 100% better .

The 104 Cu . Inch Ford V4 were also used in *Saab 96 and Saab Sonnets* of the late 1960's early 1970's. 

Today I glassed up the 4 major cracks in the body and started preparing the interior floor for another layer of fiberglass .
I had intended to lay the fiberglass layer over the outside of the body floor , but after thinking about it decided to install it on the inside . I have already ground out and glassed in any damaged areas to the outside floor area and it is basically done and ready for the Bed Liner spray. Putting the fiberglass on the inside will give me a good suface for reinstalling the metal frame assembly . I can also extend the glass up the insides of the body,gain additional structural strength and when the new interior is installed ,it will never be noticed . A hell of a lot less work too!!

In repairing the cracks and damage in the fiberglass, I first cut or ground out the damaged area . Rough up the surrounding area with 80 grit sandpaper on a disc sander . I did this on the inside of the body panel too . I also drilled a small 1/4" hole at the ends of any cracks to stop them from traveling any further . 

I then used a reinforcing type fiberglass cloth for any areas that needed structural strength . I started on the outside and applied a heavy coat of resin with a small cheap 2" (throw away) paint brush .On larger areas I use a "short nap" paint roller . I then applied my precut and fitted piece of cloth to the damaged area allowing it to overlap as needed and applied another heavy coat of resin ,bedding and brushing the cloth until all air bubbles were removed .I may need more than one layer to build up to the thickness of the orginal surroundind area . Apply only one layer a day . That's it ! Let it dry overnite and then repeat the procedure on the opposite side . If I am repairing a larger area and the cloth wants to sag in the hole or crack , I sometimes will tape a piece of cardbooard on the back side to keep it straight . I just leave it, and lightly grind it off before starting on the "back side fiberglassing" on the next day . 

After The fiberglass has dried and hardened ,I use a Air sander with 40 to 80 grit sandpaper to take out any humps or bumps . I finish with a very light coat of Fiberglass "Kitty Hair filler" and sand until I have the desired results .Use a "sanding block" and not just your hand when sanding ! I cannot stress this enough if you want a good looking "finished repair" . I graduate up to 320 grit paper then primer/seal, sand with 400 grit and paint .
This may not be the way the body shops get it done ,but it has always worked for me with good results .

Tomorrow the inside floor gets glassed in . I'll take some pictures of that so you can see the finished result .

 Big Al


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well.....

The fiberglass work is done ! I just finished laying a new layer of reinforcing fiberglass on the floor . I may never stop itching! 

One thing I did not mention in yesterdays post is to wear long sleeve clothing when working with fiberglass . Also goggles , gloves and a hat . That fiberglass can get everywhere when you are grinding or sanding it . Hang on a minute.... I got a itch ! 

Ok thats better , now where was I ???? Oh yea ... fiberglass . 

All that is left to do on the lower body is a little clean up on the new floor and a little finish sanding on the exterior . 

I will wait to shoot the two part epoxy sealer/primer on the exteroir as I only have 24 hour window to apply the Base coat /Clear coat when I do it . Since I still have the upper body parts to repair, the repaired lower half will get hauled outside until all the body pieces are ready . I have included two pictures . The first is the new fiberglass floor . The second photo is the type of fiberglass I used for reinforcing the floor . As you can see the fibers go in every direction which makes it much stronger than the woven type for reinforcing . 

One last note ,is a trick I learned from the Indians in Panama for fixing worm holes in wooden boats . Take straight resin with hardener and add Talc to it . Yes, the same type of talc "Bogus Bob" uses on his butt . Keep adding talc until you get a putty type consistency ! This makes the best filler for holes I have ever used ! 

 Ok, since I don't drink , its time for me to go take my "Dr.Rum rheumatism medicine" . 

HONEY!!! Make it a Double!!!

  Big Al


----------



## Melensdad

Why talc?

Also, have you tried wearing a disposable Tyvec jumpsuit when fiberglassing?  I've used them when spraying 2 part epoxy; Tyvec is modestly cheap, and would be ideal for fiberglass work too.


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Why talc?
> 
> Also, have you tried wearing a disposable Tyvec jumpsuit when fiberglassing? I've used them when spraying 2 part epoxy; Tyvec is modestly cheap, and would be ideal for fiberglass work too.


 
 Actually a tyvek suit would work very well .

 As far as using talc . It does not change the fomula , works excellent and is very cheap .

The Indians in Panama will also take styrofoam and add a little gas . As you know it will desolve the styrofoam ,but did you know it makes an excellect glue??? They use it for repairing cracks in their dug out canoes .
Al


----------



## BigAl RIP

quote=BigAl]("  The Indians in Panama will also take styrofoam and add a little gas . As you know it will desolve the styrofoam ,but did you know it makes an excellect glue??? They use it for repairing cracks in their dug out canoes "  end quote )         Forgot to mention that they use only  enough gas to set the styrofoam chunks on fire . They use a old discarded soup can to melt the styrofoam  down . Once it completely melts from the fire they then pour it striaght from the can into the crack on their boat . Once it cools ,it is hard as a rock . Allen


----------



## BigAl RIP

Today ,I started by hauling the lower body outside to store and started on the repairs to the front entry door to the KT7 . I started by removing the wiper motor and window . Once I had all the hardware off and the old weatherstripping dug out ,I was able to see the extent of damage . I knew I had some major cracks ,but once I started grinding ,I realized that the plywood core had rotted away in one whole corner of the door ,where the window is secured . I cut out the fiberglass cover from the inside and with a small chisel ,starting digging out all rotten wood .          Tomorrow I will stop by the lumber yard and pick up a can of expanding foam .I intend to use it to fill the plywood void before fiberglassing . I hope that the resin does not react with the foam . I plan on testing some first . If this fails , I will cut new plywood pieces and bed with resin  to fill in the rotted section and overlay a new section of fiberglass cloth . I had planned on showing pictures of the door ,but my attachment is not working ???? Bob S did you do this to get even ???  Big Al


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:
			
		

> I had planned on showing pictures of the door ,but my attachment is not working ???? Bob S did you do this to get even ???  Big Al


 Nope.  Blame Doc, he upgraded the site! Actually I had some problems with uploading photos earlier, but then it started working fine for me.  Maybe its just you.  But right now the SMILIES are not working. . . they were working earlier.  Hhmmmmm?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Wow! 
I finally got my attachments working again . 

You guys have to remember that my computer is so old it has a choke knob and a hand crank ! I am not even up to having "dial up" where I live !!! 

I tried everything I could think of to get it working again . I even spun it around and looked in the back of the "monitor/coup combo" . That is where the "homing pigeons" live and fly the messages back and forth . I did find one dead bird and I think that may have been the problem . The other pigeons did not want to cut in front of him, in the line , so nobody did anything !!!They are Union Birds !!!

Anyway ,I cleaned out the dead pigeon ,fed the pigeons and got everybody lined back up . I signed in and I guess it fixed itself and the birds are happy again ! Last thing I want is a pissed off union pigeon ...


So here are the pictures of the damaged door 
Big Al


----------



## Melensdad

Are you going to glass in some new wood?  Honestly I'm totally clueless on fiberglass repair.  Never done it.  Talked to a bunch of people about it, but never had the need to do it.  So I'm just sort of a clueless idiot but it strikes me that you'll need to reinforce that corner somehow.


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Are you going to glass in some new wood? Honestly I'm totally clueless on fiberglass repair. Never done it. Talked to a bunch of people about it, but never had the need to do it. So I'm just sort of a clueless idiot but it strikes me that you'll need to reinforce that corner somehow.


 
Bob,
I called a "body shop owner" that I know this morning and explained what I was up against .I felt I was "ok" doing what I had stated in my previous post ,but wanted to be sure . He explained that if I was happy with the structual strength in the corner (I am) than filling with foam would be ok . He told me as long as the layers of fiberglass are fairly thick in the corner it will act as its own structual support system .If not than I should glass in with "plywood" to gain strength . One thing he told me that I had not considered was that "Foam" will move slightly and wood will not . Use foam ONLY for cosmetic!!!

To make a long story short ,I went ahead and used a piece of plywood in the corner just in case and foamed in the other area that was cosmetic and just needed to be filled before overlaying with fiberglass . After discussing it all with him , I feel pretty confident . I guess we will see !
I just finished glassing and will grab some pictures of the repair tomorrow .
Big Al


----------



## OkeeDon

As your body shop friend suggested, the core of plywood is there to add strength to the structure.  Generally, it's important for the integrity of the structure that the reinforcement be all one piece.  The only ramification I can see for your repair is that two separate pieces of wood will not spread the stress over the entire door, and if there is pressure on the repaired area, it may crack or break separately from the rest of the structure.  In other words, the space between the pieces of wood could act as a hinge.

If you're reasonably satisfied that there won't be any abnormal stress in that corner of the door, you're probably OK with the repair.  After all, there was effectively no wood at all in that location, so anything you do will be better.  If it does break in the future, your're going to have to dig out more (or even all) of the encapsulated wood and replace it with one piece.  This is a fairly common problem and repair procedure on the transoms of fiberglass boats, where the plywood core helps support the motor.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Thanks OkeeDon ,
I appreciate your input . One thing I did not mention is that the piano type hinge goes way beyond the area where the damage is . I can build up the inside of the door panel with additional layers of overlapping glass with no change to the basic operation  of the door . I will know more tomorrow after I see how strong the repair is . 
 Al


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:
			
		

> Well I bought another snow cat, this one is a beauty.  For some reason I can't seem to upload the photo.
> Big Al



No problem Allen, here is the photo you needed help with.  This new cat sure looks like it will be more reliable than the other 3 you own.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Bahhhaha ahhhahahaha


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> No problem Allen, here is the photo you needed help with. This new cat sure looks like it will be more reliable than the other 3 you own.


 

 Just remember Bogus Bob, paybacks are hell ...

  and what the hell are you laughing at Mouse Ear Mike ??? 

Now you gone too far and I am forced to unleash the full force of my "Insulting Power" apon you two ... maybe three, if I find out Toe Jam Tommo was part of this ! Let the game begin!
Big Al


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:
			
		

> Just remember Bogus Bob, paybacks are hell ...
> 
> and what the hell are you laughing at Mouse Ear Mike ???
> 
> Now you gone too far and I am forced to unleash the full force of my "Insulting Power" *apon* you two ... maybe three, if I find out Toe Jam Tommo was part of this ! Let the game begin!
> Big Al


Allen, feel free to insult me, but do me a favor and use your SPELLCHECK next time. 
Oh, and here is another version of your new snowkitty.  This is a really nice model for you because when you get stuck in the snow you can eat toast until someone comes to rescue you.


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Allen, feel free to insult me, but do me a favor and use your SPELLCHECK next time.


 Remember Bob ,I am a simple minded man and expected to make mistakes where you are the "grand pooba" of the snowcat section and never allowed too . Oh!!! and stop trying to side swipe my KT7 restoration thread ! Only I get to do that !
Big Al


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Allen, feel free to insult me, but do me a favor and use your SPELLCHECK next time.
> Oh, and here is another version of your new snowkitty. This is a really nice model for you because when you get stuck in the snow you can eat toast until someone comes to rescue you.


 Bob , You need a real job .
 Al


----------



## BigAl RIP

OK , nothing was done today on the KT7 because Bob S . hurt my feelings and I don't feel like sharing . Maybe tomorrow ....

   Sadly ,
 Big Al


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Wuahhahahaa hahaa


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok  ! Back to business! 

Today I finished the fiberglass repair to the front entry door and set it aside . The new repairs have made a hell of a difference to the overall flexing that the door was doing before . Pictures soon !

 I brought in the front upper cab and started going over it for repair . Surprize, surprize ! It is in very good shape and will only require cosmetic repair . I am going to glass in the Hydraulic Valve lever holes and the Spot Light attachment holes to clean up the cab . I ground out any screw holes and the above mentioned areas ,I wanted to fill and that is about as far as I can go today .
 It has been snowing/raining for a month and I need to let the cab dry out before going any further and trying to reglass 
 Big Al.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

BigAl I'm sorry I damaged your dorrs when I blew by you in my Snow Master!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> BigAl I'm sorry I damaged your dorrs when I blew by you in my *Snow Master*!


 
 LOL . You better hope I don't find out when you start rebuilding that old broken down piece of  Sh!# (American for PooPoo). I will never leave you alone!!!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

LOL


----------



## Snowcat Operations

But the timing was perfect!


----------



## BigAl RIP

I pretty much finished the body work on the front upper half of the cab and started on the rear upper cab today . It is in great condition . I only have the rear door to sand and do a little touch up on it before all the basic body repairs are finished . I talked with the bed liner installers today and they feel there product will hold up better than the "do it yourself bedliner kit" I was thinking of doing . I could use some input on this . 
I also ran into a small problem today as I was setting up the overhead consoles front and rear . The front overhead consoles extends into the escape hatch area by about 6" . I am going to fill in and glass in a small section of the escape hatch opening on the front cab to make enough room for the Radios ,communications equipment ,speakers , interior lighting etc .

Big Al


----------



## Snowcat Operations

BigAl the do it your self stuff is ok at best.  The spray in stuff is a much better product.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> BigAl the do it your self stuff is ok at best. The spray in stuff is a much better product.


 

Yea, I think I will just go that way .
 I got way too much time and effort invested in this project to half ass it now .The kit I was going to use was also a spray in liner and required a special gun to apply . 
   It's not like I hav'nt got a million other things to do . I feel like I am falling behind on schedule . I still need to make a final decision on this damn motor .I still think I am looking at a rebuild .
  New parts are starting to arrive and I am running out of places to store stuff .
  I also got to looking closely at the center  body section that I had planned on remaking in Polished Aluminum . I have just about talked myself into taking a 4" grinder and cutting the interior  fiberglass layer out that delaminated ,digging out the rotten wood and reinstalling and bedding with resin a new plywood center  with a new layer of fiberglass on the inside . If I can get the bow out of the top center section ,I just might try it . That would sure make things easier . It can't hurt to try ,since the old section is "toast" if it does not work .
 allen


----------



## OkeeDon

Al, if you decide to dig out the core of that center section, and would like to keep the finished piece light and strong, consider using end-grain balsa core material (balcore) for the reinforcement.  Here is one source -- scroll down to the 1/2" balcore.  You might find something similar at your local fiberglass supply store.

There are several different core materials, including honeycomb materials and various flavors of foam (airex, etc), but good old balcore is one of the best and easiest to work with.  The key thing is to make sure that any holes you drill in it to mount lights, roof racks, etc., are through-bolted and sealed with a good marine calk (5200, for example) to make sure there is no water intrusion to reach the balsa.  This is actually just as important no matter what the core consists of.  If you don't want to through-bolt attachments, you might consider embedding a solid wood block at the attachment points so you can screw into it.


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:
			
		

> I talked with the bed liner installers today and they feel there product will hold up better than the "do it yourself bedliner kit" I was thinking of doing . I could use some input on this .



I've used the do it yourself spray in 2-part epoxy bedliner with great success in the rear of a pick up.  It was easy and about 25% of the cost of the name brand spray in liners.  The quality is very good if you use a 2-part epoxy spray.  

I used the same thing on my Snow Trac floor but did it in zero temps and had some serious problems drying, but it did finally set up (I think I actually mixed it wrong so it cured very very slowly).  However, the finished product has been excellent.   It covers the underside of my Snow Trac as well as the lower part of the interior.


----------



## BigAl RIP

OkeeDon said:
			
		

> Al, if you decide to dig out the core of that center section, and would like to keep the finished piece light and strong, consider using end-grain balsa core material (balcore) for the reinforcement. Here is one source -- scroll down to the 1/2" balcore. You might find something similar at your local fiberglass supply store.
> 
> There are several different core materials, including honeycomb materials and various flavors of foam (airex, etc), but good old balcore is one of the best and easiest to work with. The key thing is to make sure that any holes you drill in it to mount lights, roof racks, etc., are through-bolted and sealed with a good marine calk (5200, for example) to make sure there is no water intrusion to reach the balsa. This is actually just as important no matter what the core consists of. If you don't want to through-bolt attachments, you might consider embedding a solid wood block at the attachment points so you can screw into it.


 
Thanks OkeeDon ,

    I believe someone at one time may have used the Balsa in one area that was repaired in the past . It is very light weight . My biggest concern is the old fiberglass center top section has a major  bow/buckle in the outer fiberglass layer  where it has delaminated .  If I can get this to straighten out and lay back down correctly it will cut my restoration time by a week or more .It appears to be about a 1/8" thick outer layer .I may even try adding some bracing . There will be no bolts in the roof when this is redone .
 Al


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> I've used the do it yourself spray in 2-part epoxy bedliner with great success in the rear of a pick up. It was easy and about 25% of the cost of the name brand spray in liners. The quality is very good if you use a 2-part epoxy spray.
> 
> I used the same thing on my Snow Trac floor but did it in zero temps and had some serious problems drying, but it did finally set up (I think I actually mixed it wrong so it cured very very slowly). However, the finished product has been excellent. It covers the underside of my Snow Trac as well as the lower part of the interior.


 
 Ok Bob ,
 So it sounds like you are satisfied with the end result of your labors ???
This is also a two part epoxy mix . Now I am thinking maybe the dealer was thinking ,I was talking about a roll on bedliner material  ?????? He did tell me his product would add 80 pounds of wieght to my KT7 after he shot the bed liner on it .
 Decisions ,decisions!!!!! I am a better "get it done guy" than a "lets make a decision guy" . One of you guys or gals want to be boss and just tell me what to do ??? 

OH!!! nevermind ..... I just remember, I'm married and already have a boss to do my thinking !!! duh!!!


----------



## Melensdad

The roll in bed liners are nothing more than thick paint.  Rhinoliner and the other brands are just a 2 part epoxy with rubber added.  

The stuff I sprayed in did not add 80 pounds of material, but it probably added about 20#.  Then again, I sprayed in one gallon.  The material is much heavier than water, water weighs 8# per gallon.  So I'm guessing I used about 20 pounds of material.  I supposed I could have used more in the pick up truck.

Was I satisfied?   Yes.  That is why I used it again.  And it is easy to apply if you buy the kit that includes the 'undercoating' gun.  The undercoating guns are about $10, I treat them as disposable.

It has held up perfectly, looks brand new today and has not shown any real signs of abrasion or failure.

How big is of an area do you want to cover?  I used one gallon in a short bed pick up, if I had a long bed I would suggest two gallons.  So if the area you want to cover in your Kristi is roughly the size of a long bed, then go with two gallons, if you want to really put it on thick, you could add another gallon of material, but I'm not sure that there is any reason for it.  And 2 gallons should yield a good thick coating.


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> The roll in bed liners are nothing more than thick paint. Rhinoliner and the other brands are just a 2 part epoxy with rubber added.
> 
> The stuff I sprayed in did not add 80 pounds of material, but it probably added about 20#. Then again, I sprayed in one gallon. The material is much heavier than water, water weighs 8# per gallon. So I'm guessing I used about 20 pounds of material. I supposed I could have used more in the pick up truck.
> 
> Was I satisfied? Yes. That is why I used it again. And it is easy to apply if you buy the kit that includes the 'undercoating' gun. The undercoating guns are about $10, I treat them as disposable.
> 
> It has held up perfectly, looks brand new today and has not shown any real signs of abrasion or failure.
> 
> How big is of an area do you want to cover? I used one gallon in a short bed pick up, if I had a long bed I would suggest two gallons. So if the area you want to cover in your Kristi is roughly the size of a long bed, then go with two gallons, if you want to really put it on thick, you could add another gallon of material, but I'm not sure that there is any reason for it. And 2 gallons should yield a good thick coating.


 
 Well the paint dealer told me to figure about $250 for the kit cost along with $25 for the gun . He told me to put on 3 coats . I have about 75 sq ft  I want to cover .
 Al


----------



## BigAl RIP

Good evening all ,
I pretty much finished all the major repair work to the fiberglass body . I still need to go back through everything and start finish sanding . I will work up to 400 grit sandpaper before I shoot the epoxy sealer/primer on the exterior .I had planned on waiting to shoot the epoxy sealer until I was ready to shoot the base coat/ clear coat , but decided to spray as soon as I can .I will have to lightly sand and recoat with epoxy sealer just before I shoot the finish on to get good adhesion for the paint . I just want to be sure I have all the flaws and nicks filled and the sealer/primer epoxy will make it much easier to see this . 
I plan to shoot on a primer/sealer on the interior over the weekend . This is all the interior will receive since all the interior will be covered in a carpet/ fabric interior .
I also took stock of how much material I have used to date on the fiberglass body getting it to this point . 
Here is the list .
1 gallon degreaser
2 1/2 gallons of fiberglass resin
7 sq. yds. of fiberglass cloth
1- 2' x 4' x 3/4" plywood 
1- 12oz can foam spray
10- 2" paint brushes (throw away)
1- 5" paint brush (throw away)
1 gallon of Lacquer thinner
1 box latex "throw away" gloves
1 quart of short "Kitty Hair" fiberglass filler
1 quart of long "Kitty Hair" fiberglass filler
20- 36 grit sandpaper for flat file
20- 80 grit sandpaper for flat file
30- 80 grit - 6" DA sandpaper
20- 120 grit- 6" DA sandpaper
2 tons of elbow grease 
1 case Dr. Pepper
37 various cuss words depending on damage found or pain inflicted 
6- "Band Aids"

Big Al


----------



## Ricochet

Keep up the good work!


----------



## pixie

You sure work fast, Al  

I'll bet you are glad the fiberglass work is over with .

Only 6 Band-aids  you got off easy


----------



## BigAl RIP

pixie said:
			
		

> You sure work fast, Al
> 
> I'll bet you are glad the fiberglass work is over with .
> 
> Only 6 Band-aids  you got off easy


 
Yes I am ! No matter how well you cover up ,fiberglass dust gets everywhere .I spend about 4 hours a day itching . That is the worst part .
   I seldom need Band Aids but the DA and 4" grinder got away from me a couple of times .
   When I am using my welder or torch I never need them as I just cauterize the wound . Most people call them burn marks ! If you say "cauterize" ,it sounds like you planned it !
Al


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Nice job!  Hell you may even be done and be able to come over here for your test run!


----------



## villi

Hi Al(l)
I dont see face mask on your list !  Very imported to use, you can get stone lungs !!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

villi said:
			
		

> Hi Al(l)
> I dont see face mask on your list ! Very imported to use, you can get stone lungs !!!


 

 Your right villi,
 I already had a mask and  eye protection that I use when I am  working in body and paint work so I did not include those items on my list .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Today I sealed and primed the interior of the front and rear door .These will be covered in fabric on the top half and the lower half will be carpeted . I also started building the overhead console for my AM/FM/CD player , speakers , person to person communications system , head set jacks and interior lights .

Since this is a mid engine snowcat , I felt the noise db level might be too high for occupants and also it might be very difficult to talk to each other so I plan to install a intercom much like the fire department's use in their trucks or is used on private aircraft . It will be voice activated and have the stereo system interfaced to cut out when someone starts talking and then slowly return in volume to its preset position . 

I ended of losing about 5” of the opening of the moon roof /hatch in building the overhead console . Since space is so limited inside the snowcat I really had no other placement choice .I used a ¾“ plywood core and foam and will overlay everything with a layer of fiberglass tomorrow .
I will be using ¼” thick deep tinted Plexiglas to build the skylight and set up a piano hinge and adjustable brackets to make it operable . 

I have to bring the lower body section back in the shop tomorrow to temporary reinstall the two ends of the upper cabs . I need to make a wire chase route up one corner in the front and back to access the overhead consoles and want these to line up exactly when the two halves of the body are reattached together .

#1 picture shows the repaired door panel where the rotten plywood was removed.
#2 picture is of the interior side of the doors ready for fabric and carpet .
# 3 picture is of the overhead console being constructed 

 Big Al


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Very nice restoration project!  I am very impressed with it.  Are you going to paint your unit yourself as well?  This is what I am planning on doing this summer with three of my units.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> Very nice restoration project! I am very impressed with it. Are you going to paint your unit yourself as well? This is what I am planning on doing this summer with three of my units.


 
Yes ,
I will be painting the Kristi myself . I am way to "picky" when it comes to paint jobs . 

We finally got a decent sunshiney day with some higher temperatures , so I started early this morning and just finished fiberglassing in the hatch/moonroof area for the front overhead console . It turned out great . Pictures tonight! I now have the upper cab outside curing while I concentrate on the lower body half and get it ready to prime/seal the interior .
Al


----------



## BigAl RIP

Evening folks   ,

     I got the  electrical wire conduit pipe fiberglassed in the corners of the snow cat for the overhead consoles . I hate exposed wires . I used Aluminum foil tape to hold the conduit pipe in place while I fiberglassed over it . 

    Also finished the fiberglass "fill in" to the front hatch / moonroof area . This needed to be done to make additional room for the overhead console .

    Finish sanded the interior floor where I had reglassed it . It is now ready for primer / sealer . Also resealed any openings that were cut through the plywood core so no moisture can effect it .

 Picture#1 shows the filled in area of the hatch / moonroof.
Picture#2 shows the fiberglassed conduit in the interior corners that lead to the overhead console .

OK !!! The pictures will not load  !  Bob S. is messing with me again !!!
I'll try later .

 Big Al

_Edited by Bob:  _YUP Allen, I live to mess with you.  I will just put this photo of your KT-7 here for you.  I do like the new pink paint.  And the kitty logo really looks good too.


----------



## BigAl RIP

OK! Here are the pictures I was trying to post earlier .  

 And Bob ,quit messin with my Attachments . 

Oh ! And by the way Bob  , I am not the one  looking for "coconut tree" upholstery for my snow cat .....


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Damn man.  It almost looks like you know what your doing!  So when is the project projected to be done?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Hi Mike ,
If everything keeps moving along I should be done by the time I am 95 . 

Actually ,I am hoping in about 1 1/2 months to be finished . Alot of this is or has been "trail and error" since there are no manuals on this KT7 avalible . 
A lot depends on my Dad's health . I try to work around the time I spend out at his place . With Summer coming on his yards and rose garden will be getting a lot more of my attention soon. He has been able to stay out of the hospital for about a month now so I have been able to get a few things done . I am thankful to have this project as it helps to keep my mine busy .
I still think the V4 motor is going to be the time consumer ! I am looking for a qualified Machine shop to do the engine machining work now . 
The body work is pretty much completed and ready for paint .
The frame comes in the shop next for some strenghtening , custom hitch , rounding off all sharp corners, sand and new paint . That should only take 2 days .
Then it will be time to rebuild the drive system and hydraulics . YUCK!!!
Last will be the new interior and radios,instruments,tinted windows etc.
Allen


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok ! I'm quittin early today so fire me , I don't care !
  I finished up the "fill in" of the corner electrical conduits for the overhead consoles .It's hard to even tell there is even a wire chase route in the corner .
   Went ahead and painted the inside of the  lower cab and it is now complete . I used 4 coats of a "heavy solids" primer/ sealer . Everything will eventually be covered in fabric,carpet or insulation but this way I will have a good surface for the spray glue to grab hold of .
 Here are the latest pictures .
 Big Al


----------



## Melensdad

Allen, that is awesome looking so far.   The idea of the wire chase is a excellent one, it sure makes for a clean look that is virtually invisible and should blend into the corner when painted.  I'm really curious to see how the steel frame sits inside the bottom tub and attaches.  The frame obviously needs to carry the weight and transfer it to the tracks, but are the attachment points heavily reinforced with wood blocks?  Even with the frame carrying the weight of the engine, seats, etc, the floor is going to have people standing on it . . . or does the frame have floor pieces too?

I'm looking forward to the photos of it stuck in the snow next winter when Mike has to pull out out of the drift with his Snow Master.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Bob ,
   Where the body bolts to the frame is reinforced 3/4" plywood . This is at 6 points on the body .  The back floor section will be changed so the  steel frame carries the floor section . This extended frame section will be bolted to the rear of the  body unit and a bolt on 2 "reciever hitch tube  will be installed on the outside .I am also planning on making  a Aluminum expanded metal step that will slide into the reciever hitch so it will be easier for passengers entering or exiting from the rear . When I need a pintle hook or tow ball I can just change it out as needed .The front floor area  will remain as it is .

     Oh ! And Mike won't be pulling me out I will be pushing him !!!

Al


----------



## Snowcat Operations

That will hard to explain when yank starp is attached to you vehicle!  But it sure will be the prettiest damn Kristi being pulled out anywhere!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Evening folks ,

Not much got done today.

Got a phone bill from ATT for $857 and spent a lot of time on the phone , trying to convince a idiot that a local call is not long distance toll charge  . I finally gave up and told her to take me to jail !!! And I don't even have ATT !!!! Is ATT using India for there complaints and Billings . 

I finished sanding the two upper halves of the cab and painted the interior . Headed back to the paint store and picked up another 360 bucks worth of paint supplies !!! Ouch! I now have everything but the Base coat / Clear coat paint material and the bed liner material .The paint guy told me the spray on bed liner material which is a two part epoxy material is much better than the Rhino liner or Line X . Geez ! What to do !!!

Talked with a airplane electronics tech on the communications system today and will head over to the airport to get a wiring schematic for the intercom/stereo set up in a few days . I'll save this and post it for anyone who may want to set up there snow cat in the future for intercoms .

I'll try to get some pictures up tomorrow .
BigAl


----------



## pixie

For the bed liner stuff --- I used the roll-it-on-yourself stuff on the rusted floor of my backhoe. It has survived 5 years of chains and metal tools thrown on it without a blemish. Was still $90/gallon and it only came in black. Another option might be the diamond tread sheet goods sold for boats.


----------



## Melensdad

Allen, as Pixie just pointed out, there are alternatives.  

I got a bid for a pickup truck from Rhinoliner and the dealer wanted about $400 for a basic black coating.  For just under $100 I sprayed in a 2 part epoxy.   I even got it in a light grey color that matched the interior of the truck.  I bought a kit that included everything including the spray gun, all I needed to do was mix the epoxy, connect the gun to my air compressor, and spray.  Fast, easy and reasonably mess free (just make sure you mask off what you don't want sprayed!).

I'm sure you can find something that will work well for you without spending a fortune.


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:
			
		

> Oh ! And Mike won't be pulling me out I will be pushing him !!!
> 
> I'll try to get some pictures up tomorrow.  I've made tons of progress but am having problems loading the photos again.
> BigAl


Here you go Al.


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Here you go Al.


  Good Lord Bob ! Where do you find this stuff ! LOL. You know the pink is starting to grow on me ......


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:
			
		

> Good Lord Bob ! Where do you find this stuff ! LOL. You know the pink is starting to grow on me ......




I just peeked into your workshop


----------



## BigAl RIP

HI All , 
 It was a  good day . No ... strike that, It was a Great Day  !!!! I headed out to the shop after recieving some great emails ! You know who you are and thank you !!! 

 I decided to 320 sand the exterior of the cabs and get them ready for paint . It was becoming very hard to see the imperfections on the fiberglass and where I needed to apply filler . 
  Anyway , I hand sanded and applied filler putty as I found areas that needed attention . It went very well and I would putty one cab while repairing the filled areas on the other section .
 I broke out my old trusty paint spray gun that I use only for primer/sealer . It looks like it got run over by a truck but it works well .I would clean it ,but I am afraid that would ruin it for good !!!  Blew out the shop and all the dust that was in it .  I then mixed up 1 quart of epoxy sealer/primer material , wiped everything down with a tack rag started at the top and headed for the bottom .I used a fairly "fast setting" additive in the expoy because the temperture was quite cool when I sprayed . I do not like runs in my paint jobs . It makes me cranky !  Put on 2 coats with a dry time of 20 minutes between coats . The finished results on shown .

 Tomorrow looks like the bottom section will get the same !
 And yes !!! It is Miller Time !! 

 Big Al


----------



## Melensdad

Allen, I will give you credit where credit is due.  That looks awesome.


----------



## pixie

Looks great, Al  

Wish I could move this fast on my half fixed boat.


----------



## Ricochet

*looking good!*



			
				B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Allen, I will give you credit where credit is due.  That looks awesome.



+1


----------



## Snowcat Operations

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Allen, I will give you credit where credit is due. That looks awesome.


 
OK, ok, I also agree with BOB!  What kind of beer are you drinking?  It seems to be working pretty damn good!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Mike,
   "Balboa Ice"  from Panama is my beer .Really good stuff!!! 

   Ok, the lower cab body is epoxy sealed. YIPPEE!!!!
 I am  posting a few "before and after" shots . Off to town to pick up the base coat /clear coat and one "other" neat little "surprize" that I will be adding on . 
     Just wait .... You will see it soon enough, but I think you will like it  !!!

Ok!!! the damn attachments is not working again!!!!!

BOB S.!!! whats wrong now???  
I'll try again later


----------



## Melensdad

Allen, in all seriousness, I never mess with your ability to post photos and I posted some earlier today without any problems!  If there is something wrong, I'd honestly suspect it is on your end of the transmission.  File size, pixel size, etc.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok ....I make one little mistake and everybody jumps on me  
 Here is 3 pictures ... more coming


----------



## BigAl RIP

1 more


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Man that must be some good beer!  Great work Al!


----------



## Melensdad

Al, 

Here is that photo you forgot to put up to show your progress.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well ,
 I just got back from buying the base coat/ clear coat paint and the bed liner material . Any body want to guess on the price of this stuff ???   $1076.00!!! I about crapped .
 I knew paint had taken a jump ,but holy cow !! Of course the colors  I picked match my "King Ranch" Ford  and the paint salesman told me they were the most expensive colors to buy !!!! It figures  . I would have changed colors on the spot ,but the savings would not have been more than 1 or 2 hundred dollars overall and I had set my mind on that color scheme at the start .
  Oh boy !!!  I am going to be in deep kimshee with the wife on this one . Now I have to give her the damn KT7 to save my dumb ass !!!


----------



## mtntopper

BigAl said:
			
		

> Well ,
> I
> Oh boy !!! I am going to be in deep kimshee with the wife on this one . Now I have to give her the damn KT7 to save my dumb ass !!!


 
Now you really know why I refer to the 1200 LMC as my snow cat and the 1500 LMC as the wifes snow cat. Those repair parts never seem to equal up to the cost of a couple pair of new womens shoes and a trip to the beauty parlor!!!!! Oh well, I always did like a fiesty woman


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well …. I headed out to the shop to hide out for awhile just to be safe . I had been out there about 2 hours when I realized the wife had gone to the Daughters for a few days . Whew!!! And I thought she I was giving me the cold shoulder treatment . 

    I decided as long as I was out there I might as well block sand the lower body and get it ready for final paint . The epoxy sealer / primer did a fine job and I had very little left to correct .I block sanded with 400 grit wet/dry sandpaper using water as a cutter agent . A few nicks I missed on the first “fill in” with filler was all I found .

      A trick I use is to close my eyes when block sanding and if I can feel or notice any imperfections in the sanded area with my other hand ,I know I am not done and the area is not ready for paint . It has to be smooth , like a baby’s butt !

     Anyway the lower tub will get a final bath in the morning and if the weather holds nice I will paint tomorrow . When applying the finish paint you want as close to 70 degrees and no humidity as you can get . Pray for good weather .

Al


----------



## mtntopper

BigAl said:
			
		

> Well ….A trick I use is to close my eyes and if I can feel or notice any imperfections in the area with my other hand ,I know I am not done and the area is not ready . It has to be smooth , like a baby’s butt !Al


 
Are you really sanding or what???   No wonder you are hiding out. I am usually doing something else with thoughts like those.    I now know how the news media makes those awful quotes that we see now!!!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

mtntopper said:
			
		

> Are you really sanding or what???  No wonder you are hiding out. I am usually doing something else with thoughts like those.  I now know how the news media makes those awful quotes that we see now!!!!


 
Yea .... Sorry about that . Now that I reread my post it does sound kinda bad  . I swear my thoughts were kinda pure .... well almost .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Pictures please!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Mike,
   If it does not rain tomorrow there is a good chance I can post some . Right now it is impossible to see any difference from the last set of pictures I posted ,as I did not burn through the Epoxy sealer . The difference is in the now "block sanded finish" which you can only feel by touch .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Sorry BigAl.  I actually wanted pictures of it when you finish painting.  BUT of course you would do that anyway.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Hey mike ,
Here is that updated photo you wanted . I just took a little spill in the middle of painting and am taking a break for a few minutes . ! Guess I should have watched where I was going .
I ended up with one small clear coat run and it really pissed me off . When the run dries in about a hour I will hopefully go sand it out and retouch up the area .
 PS: all the unpainted area get bedliner


----------



## Melensdad

Al just curious, why are you not painting it Kristi orange?  Going with the King Ranch color scheme will be very nice, but certainly not very original.

It seems like everyone who restores a Snow Trac paints it either the original orange/red or bright red.  Personally I'd like to paint mine either blue or green.  

I've seen a blue Snow Trac and really thought it looked awesome.  Pictures of it were posted somewhere on the internet, but I know I downloaded one and saved it for future reference.  I just figured that guys like Gordon and Mike will give me grief if I paint it blue!  

My second choice would be GREEN and I really like the look of military green Snow Tracs.  I figure if there is any collector value in a Snow Trac (and I don't think there is) then GREEN is one of the 'acceptable' colors because many of them were actually produced.  The other 'acceptable' color would be SNOW CAMO.  I like that too, but suspect the lovely Mrs_B would object.  

Blue. . . hmmmm.


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Al just curious, why are you not painting it Kristi orange? Going with the King Ranch color scheme will be very nice, but certainly not very original.


 
   Well shoot Bob , The whole damn KT7 is going to be pretty much "NONCONFORMING" .Remember ,you wanted me to paint it PINK! 

  It will also have tinted windows and a tinted moon roof but it did not come that way . Also a "mini bar" and  AM/FM/CD/GPS radios that was not in the orginal design . The intercom system that is being installed  has never been offered in any snowcats that I am aware of .

    So not going back to Orange is not a problem for me . I hate orange ! Reminds me of Caltrans . One guy works ,four guys watch !My Snowcat is not lazy ! It should not be orange . Besides since my snowcat was a prototype how do we really know that the orginal designers did not plan to paint it beige/ copper in the final production run .... hmmmmm.... Food for thought .

 Also I need some advice !!! ??? Here is the bid I just recieved for the intercom set up . So what do you guys think ???? Is the price out of line or within limits . Same set up as they use in off shore racing boats .


Allen


----------



## bczoom

Please tell me more about your intercom needs.
Everyone gets a helmet with intercom?  PTT or voice activated?
Any plans/needs to communicate with other vehicles or anyone else within a couple miles?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Bigal,
Go with a surpplus armored vehicle com set. They are much cheaper and the headsets are brand new ($75.00) each if memory serves me correct.

Also the paint is incredible!  I need to get with you on my painting needs


----------



## Snowcat Operations

OK just checked on the comm system. The only problem I see is it is 24 Volt. Its the same system on the M1 Abrams tank. Comes with two new head sets $510.00. Each additional set is $80.00 (used) $100.00 (new) $Thats 710.00 with 2 extra new headsets.  Thats half of what they want for the aircraft set up.  Remember you are also paying for the FAA approval when you by anything aircraft related (as long as it is permanatly mounted) Those certs. are very very expensive! Hope this helps you out BigAl.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> OK just checked on the comm system. The only problem I see is it is 24 Volt. Its the same system on the M1 Abrams tank. Comes with two new head sets $510.00. Each additional set is $80.00 (used) $100.00 (new) $Thats 710.00 with 2 extra new headsets. Thats half of what they want for the aircraft set up. Remember you are also paying for the FAA approval when you by anything aircraft related (as long as it is permanatly mounted) Those certs. are very very expensive! Hope this helps you out BigAl.


 
Cool !!! That gives me a idea ! Maybe I should add a cannon on top of my KT7 . A real avalanche stopper!!! I already got a hat from the Sugar Bowl Ski Area "Bomb Squad". I don't know if I am suppose to have a hat but what they don't know won't hurt them . 

Mike , You bring that Snow Trac over here and we will paint it out! No problem ... We could just shoot it with some Auto enamel to keep the cost down or do a whiz bang Base coat /clear coat if you want to .

How would I set up a 24V without dual batteries??? 

"BiG Boom " What I want is to have the ability for 4 people to talk to each other and have a stereo system interfaced into the system .VOX. I do not need to talk car to car ,just between the passengers . Much like a motorcycle intercom ,but for 4 people . I want full head sets ( no helmet) to keep the nosy level down .
Al


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:
			
		

> "BiG Boom " What I want is to have the ability for 4 people to talk to each other and have a stereo system interfaced into the system . I do not need to talk car to car ,just between the passengers . Much like a motorcycle intercom ,but for 4 people . I want full head sets ( no helmet) to keep the nosy level down .
> Al



Why not just use a thick sound insulation coating around the engine compartment?


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Why not just use a thick sound insulation coating around the engine compartment?


 

 Even doing that Bob ,I am afraid the engine noise  might get pretty high . Remember a Hydro  Drive system runs at wide open on the RPM's.I don't have the advantage of idling down the engine like you can on your Snow Trac .
 This thing is mid engine and access is inside the cab . It will have full sound and heat insulation all the way around it ,but what if that does not do the job ?? I need to make room for a intercom system just in case .

And besides I would look really "cool" with my little headset on .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Dont forget the aviator sunglasses as well!


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:
			
		

> I would look really "cool" with my little headset on .




Just like these guys?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Hey !!! Isn't that last picture a shot of  all you guy's at the last 2005 Snow Trac'ers convention that was held in Barstow ???? 

 Yea it is !!! BoB is second from the left and Mike is standing next to him .
 Oh, By the way .... Nice outfits


----------



## Snowcat Operations

How the hell did "I" get dragged into THAT? Besides the comm sets are without the helmets! I was being helpful and this is what I get? What will I get if I do join the KKK?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> How the hell did "I" get dragged into THAT? Besides the comm sets are without the helmets! I was being helpful and this is what I get? What will I get if I do join the KKK?


   Not much !!! 


  Ok guy's .I am outta here . That little fall screwed up  a few things . Gonna head to the Doc and exray  . 
 later


----------



## Snowcat Operations

WHAT?  What fall?  Call me later when you get back.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok I'm back. Lord I do  love good drugs !!! I can't feel anything now !!!!Nothing broken but I will be moving pretty slow for awhile .Gotta watch my stupid big feet and where I step . I did a "triple Axel with a half pike twist combo" . I got scored pretty high by the judges ,but did not win anything . Going to head off to bed . The pretty little birds keep circling around the monitor .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Glad to hear you are feeling better! I told you that you need to keep all those beer bottles picked up off the garage floor! You need to assign that work to KKK member BCZOOM.  I say we take a vote.  All those in favor of assigning the peeon work to BCZOOM say I.  "I".  "I".  All those who appose say Nay.  "Nay".  Ok we have 2 to 1 in favor of BCZOOM being deligated this shameful task of picking up ALL of our beer bottles.  Get to work BCZOOM!


----------



## bczoom

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> Glad to hear you are feeling better! I told you that you need to keep all those beer bottles picked up off the garage floor! You need to assign that work to KKK member BCZOOM.  I say we take a vote.  All those in favor of assigning the peeon work to BCZOOM say I.  "I".  "I".  All those who appose say Nay.  "Nay".  Ok we have 2 to 1 in favor of BCZOOM being deligated this shameful task of picking up ALL of our beer bottles.  Get to work BCZOOM!


Hey, no voting in secret meetings.  I'm a member also so I'll thrown in a "Nay" and make it even.

Besides, those aren't my bottles.  I've been telling our fearless leader to switch to cans for a long time.  
When we toss them, they don't break.
We can crush them on our forehead.
They're actually worth something to recycle.

Oh, and when we're discussing things in the KKK, please refer to me by my official title of "Big Boom".

BigAl - Hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Now Big Boom ....... Don't you go gettin your knockers all in a twist  ! Mouse Ear was just jumpin the gun a bit . He ain't no official member yet . A picture of a Kristi on his bathroom wall and a 3 dollar bid on a Ebay Kristicat  ain't gonna get it done . He has till Thursday to get a Kristi  and become a full fledge member with voting rights or he can petition the "High Court" for a special "Honorary member status"  after that .
    Well .... the court ain't really that "High" as I am afraid of heights.
So... there you go then ... Everyone happy now ??? Ok lets recess for a beer


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Wait! First of all I am clarvoient. Well ok its something like that. Anyway I said Nay on behalf of "Big Boom". Secondly since I will be bringing a case of beer for our first meeting I know how BigAl will vote. Nothing like a bribe! So suck it Big Boom and get to work!     

And I hope not all Kristi members are a bunch of whiners. Boozers is ok but not no damn whiners


----------



## BigAl RIP

Evening all ,
It was a very slow moving day !! I got out this morning and started forcing myself to move to keep from stiffing up any worst , from the fall I took yesterday . Went out to the shop and taped off the area for the bedliner coated areas . I then put a radius on all the tape corners to try and compliment the body curves . Took my time and a couple of hours later I had sanded the area to be bedlined with 120 grit sandpaper and was ready to go . 

This was the first time I have ever done this and was a little nervous . I set the air up to 90 pounds to give the liner spray a flatter look and not so rough. The lower the air pressure the rougher the finish .The bedliner mix ratio is 2 to 1 and I had color added to match the basecoat/clear coat that I applied yesterday . The liner is easy to spray and the results are terrific! I am way more than satisfied!!!  

You want to pull the tape as soon as you are done spraying . DO NOT WAIT !!! Pull the tape toward the liner as you remove it and this will cut a very clean line on the liner material . If you pull away from the liner as you remove the tape you will pull the liner material across your tape line and end up with a fuzzy edge . Now leave it alone and let it Dry !!! Here are some pictures and I will follow with a couple of more .

Big AL


----------



## BigAl RIP

Here's two more pictures . 

     The "LOWER BODY IS DONE" !!!!!!!!


----------



## Melensdad

I told you that stuff is great!

Your results look terriffic.  The color match is excellent, did you add rubber to your mix or just stick with the epoxy blend?  The rubber is great for added wear protection and traction inside a truck bed, but unnecessary for your application unless you wanted the texture it provides.  I've use the epoxy spray with and without rubber with great results and I think you will still be happy with the results long after you get that put back together.


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> I told you that stuff is great!
> 
> Your results look terriffic. The color match is excellent, did you add rubber to your mix or just stick with the epoxy blend? .


 
Bob ,
I did not add rubber . I am soooooo glad I went this way . No one could do a custom color match like I wanted . In fact ,the paint salesman told me at first it could not be done . Then after we talked about a half dozen times and I told him what I was doing , he told me he would custom mix something up . I even got him watching the restoration now  and they are wanting pictures for the store !!! These guys have been great and have really gone overboard on giving me needed advice . The nice part is the color goes all the way through so scapes or scatches should blend in and not show .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Here's a "before" picture ,when I was just getting started on the lower body ! A little bit of a difference .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

WOW!  Bob your advise was perfect.  Allen Your work is PERFECT!  Man that will be one nice bathtub when its done.  Oh wait sorry I meant Snowcat.  Nah just jokeing around.  That is going to be the best looking Kristi snowcat EVER made!


----------



## BigAl RIP

*Evening Folks , 
Well , I cleaned up the shop and had my son help me move the lower body outside . It will stay there until the frame is cleaned ,repaired , repainted and ready to be reinstalled . 
I bought in the center section of the upper body . On close inspection , I realized that the balsa wood center had decayed from water leaking through some old luggage rack bolt holes in the roof area .I had originally planned to replace the center cab section with a new “Formed” one piece of Aluminum because I thought the old cab  was beyond repair .
I took a 4” grinder and with a cutting disk installed ,cut out the inner fiberglass panel to inspect the damage . The wood was completely loose and rotten . I decided that I can install new plywood rebedded in fiberglass resin to restore it back to its original contour . This will be quite a savings over forming a new aluminum center . So tomorrow I will get the new plywood and glass it in place . Once this dries, I will repair the side where someone mounted a spare boogie tire and the same thing happened . 
Here is a before and after shot of the rotted area .
*


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok ! New plywood is cut , installed and bedded in fiberglass resin . Biggest problem was getting the curve back in the roof correctly . I used any weight I could find to make the curve . Here is a list :
1 -48" 2x4 (doug fir works best )
1- 5" vise
2- 2 1/2 gallon jugs of thinner
2 Kristi boogie wheels with tires ( inflated to 35 pounds)
2- 8" x 3/4 " grinding wheels 
2 cast iron jack stands 

Hey !!! You use what you got !!! No pictures , but maybe tomorrow .
Oh Man!  I almost forgot . I also used  1 -10" flat tip screwdriver !!


----------



## Arlow

Hey Al, I think it was you that was asking in a thread about the logos on my upholstery, but it got deleted.  I think Bob was asking, too.
The upholstery guy that did the seats has some software that can digitize any drawing and convert into a format for the embroidery machine.  It was cheap, only $25CDN per seat.  I just showed him the Snow Trac snowflake emblem and he took it from there.  So any good upholstery shop or sign/logo/decal type place would be able to do that.  
Sorry for taking so long!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Arlow said:
			
		

> Hey Al, I think it was you that was asking in a thread about the logos on my upholstery, but it got deleted. I think Bob was asking, too.
> The upholstery guy that did the seats has some software that can digitize any drawing and convert into a format for the embroidery machine. It was cheap, only $25CDN per seat. I just showed him the Snow Trac snowflake emblem and he took it from there. So any good upholstery shop or sign/logo/decal type place would be able to do that.
> Sorry for taking so long!


 

 Thanks Arlow ,
 Good to see you visitin again . Yes that is a good price . I will see what I can do around here .
 Al


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok , I got another question for your consideration  . The exterior of the center cab fiberglass section is embossed to look like a vinyl top material. There is quite a number of holes in the old section that need repair .I can see hours upon hours trying to dulicate that "fake vinyl top design" where the repairs are made . What about a real vinyl top ? That would sure make it easy and if I scatched it what would be the difference between paint or vinyl ? The new vinyl cloth material is pretty tough too. I think the Kristi manufcturers did this to break up the body lines a little . I have a vinyl top "sample" coming along with a color chart of all the colors avalible . If anyone needs a orginal vinyl top replacement you might want to inquire from these guys : www.smsautofabrics.com


----------



## Melensdad

Why not patch the holes and then spray it with the epoxy paint you used on the bottom side?  It has its own texture, it can be put down heavy enough to create a look similar to the original look (multiple layers can be applied over the top of each other to build it up) so it would cover your repairs and cover the original texture.  It would also match the lower body panel, the color is not just superficial so scratches won't show up easily.  Just a thought.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Actually Bob  that is a pretty damn good idea  . I may just do that . It would sure tie the lower and upper body sections  together and I like the idea of the bedliner material color going all the through the liner . That way I could keep the upper body color exactly the same as the center section .Thanks !

   The fake vinyl embossing is so deep that I think I would still fill it in with filler before shooting the bedliner though .
 I wonder if they sell bedliner in 1/2 gallon amounts ???


----------



## Snowcat Operations

What brand bed liner are you using?  Is it as tuff as a sprayed in bed liner?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> What brand bed liner are you using? Is it as tuff as a sprayed in bed liner?


 
 It is a spray in type bed liner and yes ,I believe it is every bit as tuff as the stuff the bedliner shops spray  .I will go back out a little later and get the brand .
 You guys thought I was kidding about the weight for the plywood replacement on the center section  . Here is a picture to prove it . I also forgot to add one four valve assembly to my weight list . By the way ,the new plywood did the trick so I will be using the old center section for sure .


----------



## OkeeDon

Inflating the bogie wheels to 35 pounds is what did the trick.  If you had only inflated them to 25 pounds each, you'd have been 20 pounds light...:Whacky_To


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Those ARE airplane tires!


----------



## Av8r3400

Are the marks on the sides from wear?  

I've never see light plane tires with side tread like that.  (I've been wrong before though.)


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well they could be airplane tires as the wheel rims are airplane wheels . The owner of Kristi was a pilot so who knows ??? The "dished in" marks on the sides are actually part of the side wall design .
While the center cab section fiberglass repaired area was curing in my shop ,I hauled the frame out to my buddy's welding shop . We ground out bad welds ,welded where there were no welds , added bracing and supports where they should have been but were not , rounded and radius sharp corners and filled drilled holes that had nothing mounted to it . The frame is a "ladder type frame" basically made of 1"x1" 1/8" square tubing.
Light weight but strong .
I also revamped the rear hitch set up where it had cracked in half and added cross bracing . Who ever the "knucklehead" was that did the welding on that hitch should have taken a basic course in Welding 101 or had his butt kicked . Talk about a mess! 
So the frame is back home tonight and will get cleaned ,sanded ,primed and painted tomorrow . I'll try to grab a picture of the frame after it is painted .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> What brand bed liner are you using?


 
  Mike ,
The bedliner material is made by a company called *SEMS *. It is the "*Pro Tex*" line . 
   It is also "tintable" to *any* color you want . The paint salemens may say it isnt ,but it can be done . I paid $250 for the liner material plus the custom tint color that varies in price depending on what color you want .
 Al


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Thanks BigAl. When you get a chance I would love to see some pictures of the frame. 1x1x1/8. Glad to hear you added extra reinforcment points.  I can tell this Kristi will be the best Kristi to ever hit the snow.  How many man hours do you have in it so far?


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:
			
		

> Ok I'm back. Lord I do  love good drugs !!! I can't feel anything now !!!!Nothing broken but I will be moving pretty slow for awhile. I did a "triple Axel with a half pike twist combo" . I got scored pretty high by the judges ,but did not win anything . Going to head off to bed . The pretty little birds keep circling around the monitor but before I go I need to show you the latest progress with my paiting.
> 
> Damn, I can't get the photo to load.  Guess I need to get some help form Bob again




Allen, no problem, you know I am always glad to help you 

Here is the photo you wanted loaded up. I do like the way you did stripes on the back of that thing.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Hi All ,
   The frame got a good sanding and cleaning again this morning. I then shot a couple of coats of epoxy primer/sealer on it followed up by 3 coats of gloss black . The pictures show before,during and after . The last picture shows black paint still hanging in the air . Makes real nice black boogers . With the nose hair stuck in them ,they look like little spiders with legs  ! Man ! I have got to find my mask !!!

   Mike ,the frame is very strong and it is amazing it held up as well as it did with the past owner grooming trails with it . 

  The only areas that had frame breaks were where the knuckleheads had  attempted to weld up a frame hitch setup and made "very cold" welds . I cut about 10 pounds of crap metal off it yesterday and rebraced the whole thing right .


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Allen, no problem, you know I am always glad to help you
> 
> Here is the photo you wanted loaded up. I do like the way you did stripes on the back of that thing.


 
 Hey Bob,
 Why don't you ship that Snow Trac  of yours to me and i'll put a custom paint job on it for you . A real "one of a kind" !!!


----------



## Spiffy1

Looking great! Someday perhaps I'll have your talent.....come to think of it, I'd settle for any talent! 

Seriously though, keep up the great work and keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Yes now I understand why it is so strong.  I was picturing just a flat ladder type frame.  The sides and roll cage really beef it up.  Nice job Al


----------



## wilkinsn1

Al, At the rate you're going, you might have that Kristi up and running before the snow completely melts this season.....
Good job....

Gary


----------



## BigAl RIP

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> How many man hours do you have in it so far?


 
Mike,
 I have about 30 days into this project . I would guess I work a average of 4- 5 hours a day max. So I think somewhere in the neighborhood of 120 to 150 hours . But I have to tell you , a lot of that is sitting on my ass and trying to invision how I want something to turn out .I would say I easily spend 1 to 2 hours a day just thinking how to do what I want .


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:
			
		

> Hey Bob,
> Why don't you ship that Snow Trac  of yours to me and i'll put a custom paint job on it for you . A real "one of a kind" !!!



Allen, given the level of quality I see going into your restoration I would actually trust you to paint my Snow Trac.  I was talking to the lovely Mrs_B yesterday and she suggested a blue background with snowflakes and a large image of "Bumble" the abominable snowman from the TV special "Rudolf and and the Land of Misfit Toys"

Can you airbrush some images of Bumble on the hood and each side?  Or should I just go to a local graphics shop and have them do a "full wrap" of the Snow Trac?  Or do I need to get some psychiatric help for the Mrs?


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Allen, given the level of quality I see going into your restoration I would actually trust you to paint my Snow Trac. I was talking to the lovely Mrs_B yesterday and she suggested a blue background with snowflakes and a large image of "Bumble" the abominable snowman from the TV special "Rudolf and and the Land of Misfit Toys"
> 
> Can you airbrush some images of Bumble on the hood and each side? Or should I just go to a local graphics shop and have them do a "full wrap" of the Snow Trac? Or do I need to get some psychiatric help for the Mrs?


 
   Yes ,we can shoot the blue. I would suggest you make a snowflake template and airbrush the outside "snow flake"  edge very lightly in "soft white"and then let the center fade back to blue . Keep the top the same color "soft white" to give the appearance that snow is stacking up .

    We could put a small  "Bumble" under each window on the body and add the person's name under it ,who would usually sit at that location . Mrs B . of course, would have a dress on her Bumble image .Little Bumble images for the kids . A larger bumble would be on the hood with a snow cave in the background .

 Bet I got you thinking now !!! 

  Lets see???? 2 men , 1  week , 4 cases of beer, Jar of beef jerky, a bunch of cut out snowflakes ,........ yep it can be done !!!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Serious Bob ,
 Some of the talent at local high schools is incredible . Call up a high school Art Teacher . They always have one student that is really gifted . I bet you could find one that could airbrush your Bumbles easily .I bet they would love to do it . The snowflakes are a no brainer even for me .


----------



## bczoom

BigAl said:
			
		

> 2 men , 1  week , 4 cases of beer, Jar of beef jerky


Mr. President,

The quantities don't appear correct.  What will we be eating/drinking after day 2?


----------



## BigAl RIP

bczoom said:
			
		

> Mr. President,
> 
> The quantities don't appear correct. What will we be eating/drinking after day 2?


 
ah ... Member "Big Boom" ....Thats "Grand Pooba" in the KKK lodge chamber , . I do not *ever *want to be confused with that "guy" in the "white house" Now there is a real "Bumble" . Outside the lodge room it is ok to call me by my regular name "Sh#thead" .

After closely doing a retally of the needed supplies ,I do see my mistake and your concern is warranted . 
Bob!!!... we need 2 jars of Beef Jerky !


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:
			
		

> Bob!!!... we need 2 jars of Beef Jerky !



Per day? 

Hickory? Sweet Hawaiian?  Terryaki?  BBQ?


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Per day?
> 
> Hickory? Sweet Hawaiian? Terryaki? BBQ?


 
 Beer comes in those flavors????    Cool !


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Greetings to the almighty and highly talented "Grand Pooba".  May God shower many blessing on to you and your lovely wife.  Oh Grand Pooba what beer does thou require for such talent to be spewed upon my Snow Master?

In other words what kind of beer do you want?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> Greetings to the almighty and highly talented "Grand Pooba". May God shower many blessing on to you and your lovely wife. Oh Grand Pooba what beer does thou require for such talent to be spewed upon my Snow Master?
> 
> In other words what kind of beer do you want?


 
  Are you saying I may get lucky tonight with the little lady ??? cool 
 

 As far as beer , Yes , that will do nicely . Oh! you meant what kind ??? Yes, that will do nicely !!!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Wait isnt that a picture of BigAl? That is BigAl! I didnt know you were a movie star Al.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Nope ! That ain't me . My hair is blond and gray not white . Pretty close face resemblance though .His teeth are straighter than mine .

   I took another picture of the frame "Hitch Setup" with the frame sitting outside . A little clearer now without all the black paint floating around the shop .

    I also finished laying the last coat of fiberglassing on the  interior side of the center cab section . Tomorrow I will start the finish sanding and filling the exterior side .


----------



## bczoom

BigAl said:
			
		

> My hair is blond and gray not white


Ahhh, another reason the Grand Pooba and I get along so well.  We look alike.

Hey GP, sorry I couldn't come over this week.  I just e-mailed you a new keg to hold you over until my next visit.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Yes , you are a good lad !

Ok ,I ordered and received the wrong body filler today, so it looks like I am off to Auburn (26 miles) to get the right stuff . Also my engine sound deadener /heat insulation is lost in shipment ,so if anybodys sees a 4x48 roll of the stuff , I want it back ! About 10 days to get a new roll !

Wife told me last night to "kick it in gear" and get this thing done so I will spend less time here and more in the shop .She is a lovable Mean ole bat.


----------



## BigAl RIP

It was a long day and my back is feeling the result of it ! I spent the entire day working over the center section cab .the interior is finished and painted ,New engine vent holes have been recut in the one side and two coats of filler have been applied to the exterior and then sanded down trying to eliminate the fake "vinyl top" look . Today should see more filling and 2 coats of epoxy sealer/primer. At that point ,I am hoping to be getting close to a smooth exterior finish . I will make the decision today , if I will use a spray on bedliner material,vinyl top material or try to make it prefectly smooth on the exterior . 

I am using "Kitty Hair" short strand fiberglass body filler by Evercoat to attempt to smooth the exterior. I then rough sand with 80 grit sandpaper so the filler is only left in the indentations . It runs about $18 a quart ,but it is tougher than straight "Bondo" because of the fiberglass hairs that are mixed with it .
 Should have pictures tonight .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Evening All  ,
Ok , the center section is sitting in the shop , epoxy primed and sealed . There is no comparison to what it was before  . The top had a 1 ½" dip in the center from the balsa wood core delaminating and one side was completely shot .It took a while ,but I now believe it was worth it . There is still a little clean up to do before deciding what kind of finish I want to apply to the exterior . My 3 choices are:

1. “Spray On ” Bed Liner same as the lower section bottom is shot in.

2. A actual Vinyl top material to simulate the original design in a matching color .

3. A “Smooth finish” same as front and rear upper cab pieces .

I am leaning away from the “smooth finish” #3 option as the old side of the center section that was undamaged ,has some cosmetic waves in the original fiberglass finish and I think it would distract from the overall appearance .You can’t see them but I can feel them .I do not want to build up the low wavy areas with a bunch of bondo !!! I also do not want to shoot $137 a quart paint on it and then find it looks like crap  ! High Gloss paint will only compound the issue and make it more noticeable . Comments are welcome and appreciated .

So where to now??? I’m waiting on “engine sound deadener insulation” before installing the frame and it is to wet with too much humidity to spray finish paint .

Guess I will drag in the track rails tomorrow and see what I can accomplish .
Here are 3 pictures a "before" and two "afters" .

Later Dudes and Dudetts!!!


----------



## mtntopper

> I also do not want to shoot $137 a quart paint on it and then find it looks like crap  ! High Gloss paint will only compound the issue and make it more noticeable .


 
Stay away from the high gloss if any imperfections are even close to noticeable. Been there and done that, never again.....


----------



## bczoom

My Grand Pooba,

May I suggest you consider your wording more carefully?  Below are some recent statements you've made.  Are we still talking about your snow machine? 

Big Boom.



			
				BigAl said:
			
		

> It was a long day and my back is feeling the result of it !
> 
> Ok , the center section is sitting in the shop
> 
> There is no comparison to what it was before
> 
> There is still a little clean up to do before deciding what kind of finish I want
> 
> At that point ,I am hoping to be getting close to a smooth exterior finish . I will make the decision today.
> 
> I also do not want to shoot $137 a quart
> 
> I am using "Kitty Hair"
> 
> Should have pictures tonight .


----------



## BigAl RIP

OK ! 

I'm going to help you out a little bit . Please call Bob S. Then, both of you head to the local McDonalds and apply for jobs . Both of you have way to much time on your hands and need something to do . Use my name as a reference . McDonalds like Old People ,so you both may have a chance . 
Now practice saying this " Welcome to McDonalds . May I take your order please? 
Good Luck .
 HEY what is going on I just realized that post #189 is showing todays time ???? I posted this yesterday 

BOB S. Is messin with me again


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Nice work. What color will you be painting it?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> Nice work. What color will you be painting it?


 
Good Morning Mike  ,

  If I end up "painting" or using the "Spray on Bed Liner" it will be in 2006 T-5 Copper color which is the same as my Ford Truck . If I go with a actual "vinyl top" I am not sure if I will try to match the T-5 copper or go with the Metalic beige lower color  to give it some contrast. 
   Right now I am leaning towards the spray on bed liner idea the Bogus Bob suggested . I knew I kept him around for some reason ...


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:
			
		

> I am leaning towards the spray on bed liner idea the Bogus Bob suggested . I knew I kept him around for some reason ...



Hey, I am not as stupid as I look, er um I mean as you look!  

Even if it was my suggestion, I still think it is a good one.  I'd vote for the epoxy bedliner in a matching color.  If you want more contrast, then I'd go with the epoxy bedliner in a contrasting color.  My concern for a vinyl top covering is that eventually it will be in contact with a branch and once that material snags, tears, or just gets a nice scuff in it, you have to replace the whole thing to do a good repair.

With the epoxy bedliner you just have to mix up a pint or so of your original mix and apply it over the area to get an exact duplication.  (remember to write down the air pressure settings on your compressor because different pressures will yield different textures).


----------



## BigAl RIP

Yea Bob ,
Looks like I will go with the bed liner finish . It just makes sense.

I brought in the right track assembly and got started on it . I removed all the boogie wheel hubs ,races ,bearings and wheel seals . What a mess! 
There are two boogie wheels attached to each walking beam which is attached to the main frame track rail by a stub axle . These are held in place by 1" nuts . One of those nuts was frozen on and 3 hours later I finally got it to release . One Zert fitting was sheared off and has been ,since it left the factory in 1972 . Absolutely no grease in the bushing . The wrong type of grease was used on the other zerts . When one plays in wet conditions ,one should use a Boat axle grease . 
About half the bearings and races are shot ,but I am replacing all of them .

So... I had planned on having both sides of the track rails torn down and ready for reassembly ,but it looks like a few days before that will happen . 

I think the Bearings and Races are the same on a KT7 as on a KT3 . I am sure Caroth can correct me if I am in error . So here are the Parts numbers :


KRIST KT7

Wheel bearing information​Inter Race =========== Timke # 15250
Inter Bearing==========Timke # 15118
Outer Race===========Timke # 09194
Outer Bearing========= Timke # 0907
Grease seal for hub====National # 6283


----------



## BigAl RIP

Evening Folks  ,
I spent the better part of the day cleaning parts and painting various pieces of track parts . Everything is cleaned and painted and ready for reassembly .
When cleaning one of the walking beams I discovered where the manufacture had missed a 3” weld . He welded along the side of the crack !  
Tomorrow , I reassemble the track assembly with all new bearings and seals.
By the way , If anyone plans to replace all the bearing and seals on a Kristi KT3 ,KT4, or a KT7, plan on spending $450 just in bearings and seals  . Here are 3 pictures at various stages of cleaning and paint .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Sorry about the last posted pictures not coming through completely . Blame it on Bob S. 

Ok ,the left side track rail is complete and ready to go back on the Kristi .

I did discover that a Napa Grease seal will not work on the hubs and you have to use a original style "National" grease seal .

I also drilled and tapped a 1/8" x 28 thread hole in the back side of each bogie wheel hub center and inserted a Zert gease fitting . No more having to disassemble hubs to repack bearings . I do not like using the "Bearing Buddy's" style hub cover cap as only the outer bearing really ever gets greased . This way grease goes to both bearing and leaves no air pockets for water build up .

Tomorrow I attack the other side !:14_6_12: 

Here are a couple of pictures .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Your shoe is coming untied!     OK its an inside joke.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Very nice work BigAl.  That Snowcat will last twice as long as it did before!  Say 60 years?


----------



## wilkinsn1

Al, got to compliment you......great work.  Wish you were available when we overhauled our Kristi KT3 back in 2000.  Would have hired you then......especially at $0.37/hr    Just kidding.......great job on your project.  

Gary


----------



## BigAl RIP

Hey all ,
 I started the rebuild of the other track and found a new part number for the walking beam "carrier bearing ". It is a "Fafnir" bearing  Part # 01107K and is made in the USA , Hopefully this is a good number and still in stock . Pretty sure it will fit KT3's too!
   Engine sound/heat  insulation is lost AGAIN and now they are sending it Special Delivery ! 
 More tommorow !!!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

What is up with those people?  How hard is it to ship you the product you ordered?


----------



## BigAl RIP

BigAl said:
			
		

> Hey all ,
> I started the rebuild of the other track and found a new part number for the walking beam "carrier bearing ". It is a "Fafnir" bearing Part # 01107K and is made in the USA , Hopefully this is a good number and still in stock . Pretty sure it will fit KT3's too!
> quote]
> 
> You will also need a Fafnir "set screw" collar for the Fafnir bearing part #C270 .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Mike ,
   Yep! There are 3 - 4'x48' rolls of heat/sound insulation out there somewhere . This last roll will be sent special delivery . I have gone just about as far as I can without it now . After that I need to reinstall the frame and that just ain't going to happen until I have the insulation installed first . That will make it a much tighter and cleaner looking installation .

   The other track is completely rebuilt  and tomorrow I am rebuilding the Clam Shell gear drives . When I opened up the Clam Shells the roller chain wear bushings were laying in the bottom of the case ! That is not good ! 

    I also have a drawing for the protective sheetmetal shields that goes around the shafts where they exit the interior of the body . These are the same on all Models and I will post a picture tomorrow , as a lot of Models have lost them .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Both of my shields seem to be in place.  The more I look at the Kristi the more I think they could be made into an amphibious vehile pretty easily.  Either that or into a submarine.  Anyway keep the pictures coming BigAl!


----------



## Mith

Snowcat, I think they become submarines if they dont work as aphibious vehicles. SPLASH!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Evening Gents & Lady's  ,

Today found me rebuilding the Clam Shell Gear drives that the sprocket connects to . The #50 roller chain was replaced with new . I found parts of an exploded roller chain in the bottom of the gear case . I finally realized that the cause was two chain gears that were not aligned causing the roller chain to rotate in binding action . Those two gears were a 1/8 " out of alignment at about 6'' center to center on the gears . That is way too much for such a short distance .

Later ,I was able to smack my thumb with a big old greasy Ball ping Hammer . So I been sucking on a Greasy thumb ever since . Why is that ??? It just feels better sucking on it ..... Hmmmmm. I wonder if that has some hidden meaning .......

Tomorrow , I will be finishing up the second Clam Shell and be just about as far as I can go until I reinstall the frame . I do have a little work on the right angle gear drive unit where some idiot has welded the u joints in place . 

Here are a 4 pictures of the clam shell .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Last two pictures


----------



## BigAl RIP

Finished the 2nd Clam shell today . It took much longer than the first one . Someone had been inside this clam shell and forgot to tighten up the 3/8 fine thread retaining bolt that holds the sprocket shaft to the gear to keep it from being able to travel back and forth about ¾” .They also forgot to reinstall a 2 ½” snap ring ! If they had ever made a really hard turn and the “pressed in” bearing had let go , the whole shaft with sprocket and all would have come off ! 

    Some people should not work on equipment !!!

    To access the 3/8 retaining bolt for the sprocket shaft you will find a 3” diameter inspection cover on the back side of the clam shell . This is for tightening the bolt .

    Anyway ,it took me a couple hours to repair and tap out the shaft so it could accept a new bolt .The old bolt had no threads left on the end because it was just spinning around and getting hit by the shaft as it slid back and forth . 

    I also made new shields for the out drives as they exit the snow cat . Use a piece of 20ga sheet metal . Make a 6” outside circle and a 3 ¼” inside circle . Now bend the two end up about ½ “ back from the cut . Clamp it with a pair of Vise Grips and drill a ¼ hole for the bolt and nut that tightens it to the shaft . Glue and line the inside with a piece of flat rubber of the same size so it will not scratch the body . Here is a picture of the shield and the tools needed .

    Hey !!! I just realize it is Miller time !!! Tomorrow the gear drives !


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Have you test fitted them yet?  It looks perfect.


----------



## Ricochet

Nice custom work there!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> Have you test fitted them yet? It looks perfect.


 
 Oh yea ! Fits like a glove .The old one in the picture is flattened  out so I could copy the diameter correctly .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Help !!!!
Ok , now I got a real problem . I started trying to remove the one u joint on the back of the Right Angle gear drive boxes . No Luck ! It is welded on “big time” because some idiot did not have 2 -3/8” allen head set screws to secure the u joint to the shaft so he just welded the hell out it . I got one off but the other is not moving !!!
I ended up cutting a square hole in the back of the Housing that holds the gears boxes so I could get the right angle gear unit out . The gear box does not have any name on it , just some numbers . Does anyone recognize this brand of gear box??? The number is *WA67 01B/ . *I am beginning to think I may end up cutting off the u joint and splined shaft so I can get a new gear shaft and reinstall it right with a new u joint knuckle if I can find out what brand it is . 
Also look at the next set of pictures . This is a cable operated emergency brake caliper . It has K -H engraved in it with the number 400M and also #1039 . I assume it is a Kelsy Hayes brake caliper ,but I can find no parts . The Brake pad is about the size of 4- 50 cent pieces stacked on top of each other . 
There is suppose to be one on each gear box but someone has removed one in the past, so I would only have a emergency brake on one track and I would like to set up two again .
Can anybody help !!!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Here are the brake caliper pictures


----------



## BigAl RIP

OK! I found the brake calipers !!!!!! Now all I need is the name of that gear box


----------



## Snowcat Operations

What was the application for those brake calipers?  The original application?  How did you find them with no part numbers?


----------



## BigAl RIP

I learned something today . I cut two lines lengthwise with the splined shaft *on the ujoint* using a disc grinder . I did not cut all the way to the spline gear shaft itself but stopped short . I got a V shaped cold chisle and inserted it in the cut . Rapped it with a small ball ping hammer and the two halfs of the ujoint popped right off . The u joints from Spicer are cast iron !!! The spline shaft is fine other than at the front areas they attempted to weld. That will not affect the perfomace .The inside of the ujoint was spun out and no splines were left in it . So I am off to get two new spicer ujoints ,bearings, seals and I am back in business !!!

Sorry Big Boom , I'm keeping it now


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Excellent!  I am glad to hear that nightmare is over with.


----------



## bczoom

BigAl said:
			
		

> Sorry Big Boom , I'm keeping it now


Damn... I was (in one way) hoping you found a show stopper. 

I'll send more beer money to compensate for my lack of judgement.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Today started as one of those days that you dread getting out of bed . I was still wanting to kill or maimed whoever had welded on my right angle gear drive shaft and I was expecting the day to get worst as the hours went by.

I called the brake caliper manufacturing company and the lady directed me to a retailer that sold their products and gave me the new part number . $76 bucks later the missing brake caliper is on the way ! Hey not bad ,I think to myself!!! 

I start calling machine shops to see who may be able to fix my welded gear shaft .The guy at a local machine shop says bring it down and he will take a look at it . I get there and the guy is busy but his helper tells me I should go see the “old boys” up at the local Logging company because they might know the name of the gear company that made this right angle gear and save me big bucks . I go to the logging company and the parts door is locked so I go around the side and run into a old guy ( about 60) who says he is not the parts guy but maybe he might know who makes it . He takes a look in the back of the truck says it is a “Wabco” or a “Rexroth” and has not seen one in years but he is sure they can fix it ! Things are looking up ! We go in the parts dept and another guy who is about 80 and looks like the Dad ,goes and looks and says it is some other brand and he thinks they can fix it too  . Then they spend 15 minutes arguing and discussing the doohickey that is attached to the thingamabob so it must be a “whatucallit” brand  . Ok!! These guys know there stuff ,I think ! Then the old guy (the older old guy) tells me to cut off the yoke and the shaft will be fine . Says he sees this all the time and he bets the u joint yoke has spun on the shaft , so get it off , clean up the splines and go buy a new yoke ! Sounds Good, I think , but I still don‘t think it will be that easy ! 

I then head to my friends welding shop and borrow this little neat power tool that has a little cutting disc in it and make two cuts lengthwise on the yoke . He comes over and cuts off the ears of the yoke with a plasma cutter . Man those things are neat  !!! Anyway ,I finish making my cuts , grab a sharp cold chisel , put it in the cut and rap it with a hammer . The damn yoke just splits right in half !!!! I can’t believe it was that easy ! I clean up the splines and go to the parts house and they order me new yokes and joints . $19 bucks a yoke!!! Oh YEA !!! Great day .

I make a mental note to go back and kiss the 2 old logging guys right on the lips later and “in private” as old logging guys are kinda funny about showing affection in public  .

Come home and am feeling all warm inside . Decide to look over the engine closely . I then realize that someone at one time has had the heads off . HOLY Cow !!! The heads have been rebuilt sometime in the past !!! The rebuild sticker is still there !! YES<YES <YES , I do a little dance ! 

Life is good !!! Looks like the engine block may have been done also.

I sit happily at my work bench and rebuild one gear drive with new seals and bearings that last night I thought was toast !!! 

Picture of rebuilt gear enclosed .

Have a nice day ! I am !!!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

You are the luckiest man in the world!


----------



## mtntopper

Heres to your good luck and excellent perseverance to do a great job.......
View attachment 5119


----------



## BigAl RIP

Today saw the 2nd gear unit get rebuilt . They are both ready for installation now . 

   Fed Ex finally showed up today with my sound /heat insulation so now is the time to bring in the lower body and frame ,back in the shop to start checking fit and setting up the new insulation /sound deadener. 

   Snowcat Operations got me motivated and I rebuilt the single barrel Bendix /Zenith carb . I went ahead and polished out the throat ,all butterflies and ported the mating manifold to reduce fiction or drag on the air/fuel mixture as it is pulled into the intake manifold . Hey !!! It is a single barrel and I need all the power I can get so that’s why I did it !!!

    Tomorrow ,I have about two hours of clean up and checking bushing & bearings on the rear lift ram mechanism and that’s it . At that point I start putting it all together . It will be nice ,as I am just about out of room in my shop now . The motor and hydro trans drives will be cleaned up and checked when I get some of these parts reinstalled . I have no room left to do a motor tear down if it becomes necessary .

    Here are a couple of pictures .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

WOW aint she pretty!  That carb is about as shiney as my gold capped front teeth!  OK so I dont have gold capped front teeth but if I DID then they would be that shiney!  Nice job.  My rebuild kit has not arrived yet and I too am starting to get worried that it got lost in the whole delivery system!  I was told Wednesday for sure.   My carb is still on my CLEAN work area.  I am also glad to hear you finally recieved your Sound insulation!  About damn time!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Cleaned up the tools and put them all away . Swept Out the shop and got everything ready to bring in the lower body and frame tomorrow . Cleaned ,inspected and painted the last few remaining pieces of the hydraulic lift system . 

Also picked up my new *"Adult First Aid Kit"* for the KT7 . I can do anything including minor surgery after getting this baby set up  . It can hold up to 3 bottles of assorted medicine . I am thinking Dr. Pepper , Rum and Brandy .

Hey Bob ,Eat your heart out .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Now thats my kinda First Aid Kit..  That and Kristi Cline (you remeber her) serving up a nice cocktail at the end of a hard run.  Handing it to you as she sits on you lap. and------  Oh crap sorry got side tracked.  Nice first aid kit!


----------



## mtntopper

I never actually drink and drive or might end up in a Snot Trac Or Krispi Criter snew scat.


----------



## BigAl RIP

I don't either ,. This is for  after the keys are taken out and the day is done .
 I am a firm believer that drinking and equipment should never go together . Never !


----------



## BigAl RIP

The body is sitting in the shop and the frame has been test fitted to the body so the sound/heat insulation can be laid out and glued in now  . That will happen tomorrow . 

   It was a pretty good day . I spent a lot of time talking with Ford Power Products about the 104 cu. in . motor . I am very impressed . I wonder why Ford quit making the 104 V-4  ??? It is damn near bullet proof . Ran a compression check on the pistons today . Are you ready for this ??? 

#1 piston = 155 pounds
#2 piston = 155 pounds
#3 piston = 158 pounds
#4 piston = 160 pounds
  Leak down test was also A Plus 

The motor has been rebuilt sometime in the past , so it is just a matter of cleaning it up and checking starter , alternator, Dist, Etc . 

 Sorry guys , no pictures tonight .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Those are some pretty nice compression numbers!  You see those on factory new motors!  Seems we have both been lucky in the engine dept!


----------



## mtntopper

mtntopper said:
			
		

> That engine is really well designed and almost bullet proof. Might be better off to not rebuild unless it really needs attention. Do you know how many hours are on the engine? One of the major problems I have seen with this motor are old gasket and seal problems. If everything else checks out good, I would consider just a reseal of the complete engine instead of acomplete rebulid. You may still want to do the valve and head work.


 
Glad the compression is good, you can save some bucks and still be comfortable that it is up to your standards. You may want to drop the oil pan and check some of the main and rod bearings with plastigauge to just assure yourself that everything is ok in the bottom end of the engine. You probably will still need to do the reseal and gasket of the engine as I mentioned in my prior quote above as this engine seems prone to various fluid leaks.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Thanks Mtntopper ,

     At first ,I thought this motor had the hell ran out of it and was pretty sure I was looking at a complete rebuild . Now I realize that from where the Hydraulic tank sat and the difficulty in getting to the oil filter because of such a tight fit on the engine ,all that grime and grease was caused by other issues . The engine breather tube just dumps on the floor . I am adding boat "through hull" fittings to eliminate this problem . Hydraulic tank drain ,Radiator overflow and drain, Engine breather tube will all exit outside the vehicle and terminate underneath .

    I also went down and talked with the owner of the local rental equipment yard yesterday about these motors . These V-4 Fords use to be in a lot of early 1970's type of equiptment . He gave me quite a bit of information on them and also told me about how reliable they are . 

    I have the rebuild parts all nailed down and recorded in my owners manual that I am making on the computer .If I ever had to do a engine rebuild , the cost is crazy ! I honestly think I would upgrade to a V-6 159 cu in Ford before I would spend the money to rebuild the 104 V-4 .Just a "Master Gasket set" is $177 plus tax !!! Ford must be real proud of their parts . If that motor ever has to come out in the future it will be a much easier job next time as I am setting up everything with quick disconnects on the wiring ,body panels,hydraulic fittings  and gas lines .

  The brake caliper people called back and told me the emergency brake calipers I ordered ,are 6 weeks out . That will slow things down a bit . I need them to correctly aline the new rotors on the drive line yokes before installing the Engine/transmission . I am going to see if I can go a different way . I may end up building my own 8 "rotors so I can slide them in place and weld them later when I get the new calipers .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Spent majority of the day cleaning parts , tapping and chasing threads . 

The insulation has been installed where it needed to be , before the frame was reinstalled . This now makes the insulation one solid piece instead of a bunch of small pieces . Any seams were sealed with aluminum foil faced tape to add additional insulation value and give a better finished appearance  . The insulation is about ½” in thickness and came in a 4’x48’ roll . It is foil faced so it can be wiped down should it become dirty in time and usage .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Very CLEAN work!  A true sign of a professional.  BigAl is that foils face sound insulation have an adhesive backing?  Also when did you paint the roll bar?  Looks very nice.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Thanks Mike . I ordered a "high temp" spray glue to use with it . A lot of "spray on glues" release their grip  as they become warm, rendering them useless in this application .That would not be good in a engine compartment ! 

    I painted the Roll Bar the other day after the black paint had finally gassed out  . I still plan to give it one more coat of gold paint . It should go well with the Tan and Walnut interior .


----------



## villi

Humm .I have never seen a bath tub with roll bar !!!! Nice work !


----------



## Melensdad

villi said:
			
		

> Humm .I have never seen a bath tub with roll bar !!!! Nice work !


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well... the body is all bolted in . I think I once said there were 6 body bolts but there are 8 . That old body is tight now . What a difference some new rubber body mount bushings makes . Tomorrow I will start putting in the Hydraulic lift rams and then I can reattach the track rails .

I also stopped by the auto parts house because I had a hunch about my motor . The previous owner had told me the motor seemed to run rough and he thought it might need a carb rebuild . That was not the problem . The problem was at one time someone had replaced the spark plugs with the wrong style and the plugs were too short to even extend into the piston chamber . I had noticed that the plugs seemed fouled when I removed them so they were misfiring . The new correct plugs are at least a 1/2" longer . I suspect that the same idiot that welded my gear drives also changed the plugs . Who wants to go to Colorado and whup some ass with me ??? No pictures tonight but maybe tomorrow .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

How the hell did they put in the wrong plugs?  Oh well if it would have run good he never would have sold it.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Last name and address please.....


----------



## Ricochet

BigAl said:
			
		

> Last name and address please.....


 
  LOL


----------



## BigAl RIP

G’day Mates , 

    Today , I got started on the Hydraulic ram lift system and the front and rear drive mechanism . 

    All hydraulic rams are repacked and installed as is the rear drive mechanism . It took quite a while as I have added rubber bushings where there were none before . I have the front “right angle gear drive motors installed in the case and the whole unit setting in place .

     I should finish up that tomorrow and then install the track rails . The rubber mounts should help quiet everything down immensely . I can’t believe the whole running gear never had any  ,but I am not surprised .

    Got to go look for my butt ,as it was draggin when I headed for the house . I think it’s at the door and wants in …..

    Here’s a couple pictures to hold you over until I get the front gear drive installed .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> How the hell did they put in the wrong plugs? Oh well if it would have run good he never would have sold it.


 
   I think Mike, it is because I found some old spark plugs laying under the motor and they were also the same part number as the wrong ones in the engine . They probably never checked and just grabbed the same ones again .

   I really don't know who to be more mad at . The guy (Sid?) that half assed a lot of stuff or the "Kristi People" who did a terrible job in the original building of the machine . I guess it does'nt really matter as I am correcting everything as I go anyway . I can guarantee you one thing ,the manual I am making will be changing a lot of the Kristi misinformation that I have found . 

    As I said in a earlier post , the KT7 is a amazing machine but as some areas are "state of the art" in design other areas leave a lot to be desired  . These areas are being changed as I rebuild it .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Chris , I was just kiddin around about whuppin anyone . I am mostly talk. I sure don't understand why anyone would weld up a u joint yoke like that though . I guess we all do what we have to do at times . In my younger days , I did some pretty stupid things too. I guess now that I am as old as dirt , I just like to do things right the first time .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Its going together quite well! Did you repaint the old rams or just buy new ones?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> Its going together quit well! Did you repaint the old rams or just buy new ones?


 
Good Morning Mike ,

Nope ,I just repacked the existing ones and cleaned them up . Finished up by throwing a new coat of Red paint on them . These were made by "Energy Engineering" back east and I doubt if they are even still in business .These rams are a 2"x8"x 2500PSI ram . Pretty standard in the business . I don't know but maybe all Kristi Model had this brand .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

They look pretty close if not the same as is on my KT3


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well I ended up getting the wrong length bolts for securing the the front gear box in place at the parts store . I don't know what I was thinkin  . The new rubber mounts add 3/4 " to the bolt length so you would think that is what I would  have ordered . Nope ! I got the same length bolts  again !!! 

   So ,I started putting the engine back together . It is now complete and sitting in the corner of the shop , ready for reinstallation , when the time comes . 

   I also picked up some 1/8" brass fitting extensions that are needed to extend the grease zert fitting outside the rear lift mechanism sheet metal shields . Once the shields are in place ,there was no way to grease those zerts , without removing the shields ! They will now be extended past the shields for easier accessabilty . 

   The new seats came in today . Great looking and the two tone color will work well .These are about twice as thick as the old ones . 

Planning on finishing up the gear box and reattaching the track rails tomorrow .

Pictures tomorrow .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Here are a few shots of the motor . I was waiting for my 8mm plug wires which I custom fitted and shortened for the Ford V-4 Industrial engine . This motor produces about 80 horse power and is 104 cubic inches .I have added a remote oil filter kit and also a air cleaner ,which it did not have when I bought it .It now has a high amp alternator in place of the old one because of the added electronics that will be installed .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Man that thing is tiny!  How much does it weight?  I like how you routed the plugs.


----------



## BigAl RIP

About 150 -175 pounds I would guess ,maybe a bit more .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

So when is "BUMBLES" expected completion date.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

*"BUMBLES"*​


_**_​


----------



## BigAl RIP

I don't have the foggest clue . I now have a sh#tpot full of Snow Trac asses <-----( American for ASSES) to kick , for all their smart mouth answers about the name for my KT7 . Damn flat landers !!!
 I'm going back to the shop !


----------



## BigAl RIP

Chris !
  Is that my KT7 ?? I have never seen that picture . Do you have any more ???!!! I won't even comment about the name thing .....


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok you lost me ???? What do you mean Ginger Quill ?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Yea ,I heard the other KT3 is just sitting at his ranch and in need of repair . I wonder why he does not sell it or get it running again .


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:
			
		

> Ok you lost me ???? What do you mean Ginger Quill ?


 
Ok, no smart ass answer this time, but it strikes me that Ginger Quill is what the original owner painted on the side of the KT7 to identify the ranch. It is no different than a truck fleet owner who paints the side of his truck to identify his company. I operate a couple of truck fleets, the wholesale division trucks have CITY SALES painted on the sides, my foodservice trucks have BEACON BEVERAGE or BARONET COFFEE painted on the sides, my bottled beverage division trucks have ARIZONA ICE TEA painted on them. The ranch owner probably had other vehicles, in addition to the KT7, that had Ginger Quill/Banded Peak Ranch painted on the side.

Allen, if I understand your intent, it is not to identify/advertise the name of your Idaho ranch, but rather your intent is to identify the KT7 with a limited edition moniker?


----------



## BigAl RIP

You are right Bob . I want to give this KT7 a "Special Limited Edition Name" like you you see on vehicles and motorcycles that are somewhat rare . This KT7 is as rare as it gets , since it is the only one left .I think after all the custom work that is going into this KT7 ,it deserves that . I have not given up on the "Yetti " idea yet .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I like Yetti Myself.  For real.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Not much got done today on the track system as I spent most of my time aligning the gear box to the rear guides so the tracks rails are in alignment with each other .


     Unfortunately this means the clam shells and track rails must be put on and taken off about 3 times on each side . So tomorrow looks like they may be installed permanently , I hope !!! This is all accomplished by the use of shim washers .


    Once those are in place it is time to add the bogie tires and sprockets. At that point ,I am going to start preparing the hydro drive unit for reinstallation .I am still waiting on my emergency brake calipers to arrive . I would really like to install these before I get much further .

    I will need to order my new track belting soon . Chris R. do you have the name of that outfit in Denver that has the texture belting ??? I would appreciate getting a phone number from you ,so I can use the same original style belting again . Anyone else need to jump in and get "Track Belting" for their cat ???? Maybe we can get a better price on multible orders .
 Sorry ,no new pictures .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Thanks Chris ! 
  Much Appreciated !!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well it was the conclusion to the crappy day when I had to remove the 2- 3 ½” snap rings inside the right angle gear box back on post #29 on March 5th . Now those two snap rings need to go back on and the track drive system is complete . I have now invested $100 in every set of snap ring pliers that Napa has ,as of today and those two snap rings are still not in place . That’s all I have left to do !!!! This is maddening ! Anyone got any ideas ? 
Tomorrow I plan to cut two access holes through the gear box to access these rings . Someone did get them in place in the past ,but I sure as hell don’t know how they did it .


----------



## Melensdad

A photo might help us.  Are these circular snap rings?  Do they require compression or expansion to install?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I will be there Thursday night .  Maybe I can help?????


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> A photo might help us. Are these circular snap rings? Do they require compression or expansion to install?


 
    The snap rings  are compression or external snap rings . I am going to try tying a wire through each end hole where the snap ring pliers insert and try to spread them wide enough to slip over the end of the bushing .

    Someone else was able to do it without cutting a hole so I must be doing something wrong .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Dont cut anything yet.  I will be there Thursday.  Can you post a picture of its location and position.  The access you have ect.  I have an idea but that is based off of what you have written.  Pics would help alot.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Taking a quick lunch break . The snap rings are now in place !!!  I revised the snap ring pliers and talked the little woman into helping hold the back side of the ring in place . Worked slicker than hell !

  I am now reattaching the track rails in place after lunch . Sure wish their was a chrome shop close by ,and I would have the bogie wheels done in chrome as a custom look . Maybe later  . Lots of pictures tonight !


----------



## Melensdad

Congrats on the snap ring.




			
				BigAl said:
			
		

> Sure wish their was a chrome shop close by ,and I would have the bogie wheels done in chrome as a custom look .


Chrome?  What about *RUST*!?!  Now a niced polished alloy might be nice!


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Congrats on the snap ring.
> 
> 
> 
> Chrome? What about *RUST*!?! Now a niced polished alloy might be nice!


 
   Rust !!!!  That is something that I do not allow . Sorry but that is the way it is . I just refuse to accept rust . Not on my KT7 !!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Sorry guys and gals , no pictures .  

     I ran outta poop and did not finish today . I should be done tomorrow with the track system ,    I removed the rear axle assembly again this afternoon ,because I did not like the way it lined up . That took most of the afternoon to get corrected . The good news is I have been able to eliminate some factory shims that were put in to compensate for this track alignment problem . I have one track rail in place and one to go . 

     Interior materials are arriving everyday now . The new marine grade carpet showed up this afternoon  and it looks like it will work well in the interior .

   Until Tomorrow ......


----------



## Snowcat Operations

PICTURES PLEASE!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Evening everyone  ,
    After a little over 2 ½ months the rolling chassis is complete on the KT7.  

     A lot of things were corrected and a lot of items were added to make a better overall machine .

    The whole floor is now insulated and the tilt rams are in place and operate correctly . At some time in the past, the lift arms had been reversed and were rubbing on the inside of the body . This has been corrected also . The zert fittings that were hidden behind the sheet metal shields have been extended with brass fittings ,so that bushing can be greased as necessary . Rubber mounts have been added to the gear box to lessen the vibration . Every piece of the rolling chassis has been cleaned , inspected ,repaired or replaced and painted as necessary . 

    This is about as far as I go until after I return from vacation .

   It was important to me to get this phase completed before too much time passed . Even with pictures it was difficult to reinstall everything correctly the first time . The rear axle that holds the lift arms ended up being removed 6 times before everything was in the correct order . It would have helped if they were in the correct order when I took them apart  ! I have had the lift arms off and on ,more times than I can count . 

We all know my trouble with the welded u joint yokes and how lucky I was to correct that  . I can also insert a 3 ½ “ snap ring in a 1” hole if necessary  !


  Was it worth it  ???? You bet it was ! Every bruise , scrape , poke , cut and burn taught me more about this machine  . At least I feel confident that when I head into the high country ,I know I have done everything possible to make me and my passengers as safe as possible and not break down .

   I still have a ways to go, before I will be done , but the worst is now over . Thanks for sticking around to watch and listen to my daily adventures in “snow cat rebuilding 101”  

Pictures are included below .


----------



## BigAl RIP

More pictures


----------



## BigAl RIP

Last two pictures


----------



## Melensdad

Allen, I have to give credit when credit is due.  You have done an amazing job so far and I have confidence in 2 things.  One is that going forward the job will progress with an equal level of skill.  The other is that you will always receive a large dose of insults from me as you progress.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Thanks Guy's 
 I appreciate your comments and input !!!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Amazing! Looks great BIGAL!!!!!!


----------



## Melensdad

Allen, because you are doing such a great job, I figured I would send you a little gift.  Just like the low riders who have the little doggy in the rear window with the head that bobbles up and down, I figured I would get your low-snow rider a fitting bobble head toy to display in the rear window of the KT7.  

I just ask that you mount it up high so it can see over the snow because when that bathtub of yours sinks in the powder, the only thing the Snow Trac drivers who come to rescue you will be able to see is this little bobble begging for help


----------



## BigAl RIP

I want one that looks like Yetti ....


----------



## Melensdad

Hey Allen, when you are ready to reinstall the top hatch over the drivers seat I found one that will work purrfectly for you.


----------



## mtntopper

Nice find Bob, that is a real "escape hatch" for BigAls Kristi kitty.
      

View attachment 5520


----------



## Snowcat Operations

OUCH!  Man you guys dont pull ANY punches!


----------



## Melensdad

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> OUCH!  Man you guys dont pull ANY punches!


 
You know I have been feeling pretty bad     about picking on BigAl lately and figured I would send him a little gift to make up for all the humor that has been tossed his way.  As he is now on vacation, I'm not really expecting a response anytime soon, but since he traveling from California back to his house in Idaho, I figured that I'd send this little gift to Idaho for him.

Think they will fit?

You will notice that the "onesie" has snaps so he can more easily use the "roof hatch" that is pictured a few posts above!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

LOL he is going to crap when he sees what you sent him  lololol


----------



## BigAl RIP

BoB  S . 
  Recieved the gift and thanks alot . I think they fit and look quite lovely . A little tight between the old legs ,but that is the way it is when  one is built (or hung)  like a horse  .

   Ok , so much for being nice . I'm Back for a little bit from my vacation . Had a nice little package waiting when I arrived . The *new emergency brake calipers* for the KT7  arrived after 6 weeks and they are perfect . Give me a few days to relax from the drive home and i'll start posting again . 
 Al


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Glad your back!  This forum has been dead without you. (sorry Bob but you been to busy to play lately).


----------



## Lyndon

I second that! Hear Hear! I was beginning to miss the spark of scarcasam that pumps real life into this site.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Wait till he gets a Snow Master!  Can you imagine what it will look like when its done?  And of course the crap BOB and I will give him.


----------



## Melensdad

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> And of course the crap BOB and I will give him.



Me?  Give someone crap?  Surely you jest


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I jest what?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well , today saw me getting after the emergency brake system on the KT7 . It basically is a 8” disc welded on the yoke where it connects the gear drive to the Hydro unit and has a brake caliper which grips it to make it stop .One brake on each yoke ,controlled by a single brake level . The brake caliper is manually operated and took 6 weeks to arrive from Hayes Brake .


   I headed to the welding shop to cut two 8” brake disc and while drilling out the center ,the bit exploded into my hand . This was a first for me . I have had them break before but never explode . I was lucky and no serious harm was done , other than a little red stuff that leaked out . 
Tomorrow, I plan to install the disc on the yokes and attempt to set the engine and hydro in place . 

   I’ll grab some pictures tomorrow of my home built brake rotors and the entire brake system complete . Here is one picture of the old set up . It is missing one brake and disc that was taken off ,sometime in the past .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Evening Folks , 

Well…. I should have know it would not go smooth . I cleaned up the hydro drive and found the seal was bad and the linkage that controls the speed control was broken  . So back to the welding shop to make repairs and also pick a new oil seal .

   The new seal is installed and the linkage repaired . Motor mount brackets are painted and installed on the engine and everything is ready to install in the morning . 

   The rotor disc I cut for the emergency brakes were a little large so I chucked them up on a lathe and turned them down another 1/8” . This helped immensely .

   So the new plan is to try again tomorrow to connect the hydro drive and engine together and then set it in place as one unit .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Oh I forgot to mention that because of the broken hydro linkage ,I believe the KT7 could have only been obtaining about 50% of its avalible power . I guess I will find out when it all gets back together and I can actually test drive it .
    Ok ,I now return you back to your previously recorded program ...


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:
			
		

> I guess I will find out when it all gets back together and I can actually test drive it .



If you need a cornfield to challenge that plastic tub of yours, I might be able to arrange a test in my back yard.  I'm sure you can get down the slope to get to the cornfield, you'll have gravity on your side.


----------



## BigAl RIP

AHHHHhhh. It good to feel the insults again . How I missed that . So Are you working on your "Cornfield Flyer" ? Last I heard ,you were talking about new paint .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Instead of RED Flyer it should be the Corn Field Flyer!


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:
			
		

> So Are you working on your "Cornfield Flyer" ? Last I heard ,you were talking about new paint .


Well as you know, I was considering high visibility blue, but since the Snow Trac is such a versitile machine, I figured that I might be able to use it for duck & goose hunting.  So I'm thinking that I could just drive it right into position and wait for the birds, but obviously not if I painted it blue.  So I contacted the folks at Realtree Camo, they suggested a vinyl and fabric combination that is used on boats, pickups, etc.  And I could simply shoot out of the large sunroof opening.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Now your talking!  You could pull behind it all you decoys.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Just be real careful where you park it or you may spend all summer trying to find it again .

    I expect(demand)  that Snot Trac of yours to be completed and you to bring it out West this winter .If you don't ,I think you should change the name from Snow Trac so you do not embarrass the other poor Snot Trac owners .

    It might run great around 8" ears of corn, but I think it is time to try it out in real snow . What is it anyway ??? *A farm implement* or snow machine ???? 

   For God's sake man , get some pride !!!! You are starting to embarrass us . Stand up and *be counted* as a real man ,not as some "short pants  corn picker produce seller" from Indiana .


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:
			
		

> I expect(demand)  that Snot Trac of yours to be completed and you to bring it out West this winter



We have dreams of taking it to Wisconsin.  That is west & north too!


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> We have dreams of taking it to Wisconsin. That is west & north too!


 
    Wisconsin ????? Boy Bob , Don't over do it . And watch out for Rabid milk cows . So you gonna run her in a cheese factory ??? That will sure test her out good . 

    I am starting to worry about you . You been eating the crayons at Art Time in Daycare again ?? Cause you all plugged up and full of Poo ,<-( English for Sh#t) .

    Why don't you hop a plane and come out here and help me install this motor in the KT7 today . It is going to be hot !!!! My dog just went by chasing the cat and they were both walking . Man that is hot !!!


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:
			
		

> Wisconsin ????? Boy Bob , Don't over do it .



I dream big!

I had not considered a cheese factory, but I was going to hit "The Brat Stop" up on I-94 for some heaven on a bun, slathered with mustard, saurkraut and onions.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Now that sounds like a good dog!  You should have a Snow Trac meet in there parking lot.  So are you going to take BigAl up on his challenge?  Will you drive West and meet us somewhere we can have a shoot out?  Aspin Maybe?  Ely Nevada?  How about Crater Lake Oregon.  I am thinking of having a Snowcat Jamboree there this winter.  He has challenged you BOB.  Dont sit there and take crAp from a bath tub on tracks owner!


----------



## Melensdad

I told you a while back that if there was enough lead time I would consider driving out there for a _Snow Trac stomps on a Kristi meeting_.  Heck I'll even bring BigAl an emergency flair gun to mark the spot in the parking lot where his Kristi gets stuck.  You have to promise to bring a bunch of straws so one of us Snow Trac owners, who draws the short straw, can go back and help him winch the plastic tub back onto its show trailer!


----------



## bczoom

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> We have dreams of taking it to Wisconsin.  That is west & north too!


I'm not sure of the rules here but I didn't believe your neighboring town of Wisconsin, IN counted.   That's corn country too...


----------



## BigAl RIP

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> He has challenged you BOB. Dont sit there and take crAp from a bath tub on tracks owner!


 
Ole Bob ain't gonna do poo . He'll just sit around in his knickers ( short pants) and talk about the rough conditions in the cornfield . I even heard they had Avalanche warning up one day for falling ears of corn .   
   Tell you what Bob . 

   This Winter 
   My ranch in Idaho
   Hot Springs
   Elk in the front meadow 
   Hundreds if not thousands of miles of trail to cat on 
   Mike can be the referee
   Drinks on the Covered deck with our feet up on the outside fire pit    relaxing .
   All the crayons you can eat .


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:
			
		

> All the crayons you can eat .



Have you tried a "Sharpie" yet?  Them are good eatin too!


----------



## BigAl RIP

WE only have 3 bedrooms at the ranch house but there is a little hotel in town and a B& B just a 1/2 mile away and we have lots of room for sleeping bags . They also have cabins at the hot springs . So we could take that over for a few days too .  So maybe we just better make this a "open to all" type of meet . WE need witnesses when I correctly sit all Snow Trac owners back in their proper place . Behind Me !!!   . I might as well take care of Mtntopper and his ruthless gang of misfits too at the same time ,while I am at it .


----------



## Av8r3400

Bring 'em over.  

I can show you what snow looks like, Bob.  You can also see why we say "California cows may be happy, but they can't make cheese worth a crap."


----------



## Snowcat Operations

LMAO! Man ok its official then. BOB has been called out by BigAl (along with the rest of us non KT-7 bathtub owners. OK so Its Idaho for the meet. BOb that gives you time to plan your vacation and SNOW TRAC STOMPS ON KRISTI side trip. I will of course be there to supervise the recovery of the Kristi I I mean the proceedings. No guns are to be worn on the hip unless of course you want to. Also no beer is to be drinken until the bottles are completely open. NO BigAl no more trying to show off and opening the bottle by breaking it on your head . If I recall correctly thats what started you dogs fighting last time I was with you. Seems they got confused as to who attacked you and started on each other! BOB you are to bring the corn.  How does December sound for the festivals?


----------



## mtntopper

BigUgly said:
			
		

> I might as well take care of Mtntopper and his ruthless gang of misfits too at the same time ,while I am at it .


 
You do realize, I have been really polite to you lately and kept my mouth shut as Bob and Mike were doing a great job without any help. *Ruthless gang of misfits!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* You are digging a hole in the snow that will be impossible for you to escape from. The gang may just have to show up and watch the burial proceedings and give the eulogy. 

I will just sit back and watch as I know that when you guys are done nothing will be settled, just lots of excuses. I can already hear them now, such as the snow was too soft, or too wet, or too deep, or too cold, or too warm, or momma won’t let me play with you guys anymore as you play too rough……


----------



## mtntopper

I see the spell checker changes BigAl to BigUgly.....The spell checker must know some secrets that we don't. Hey BigAl an explanation is in order.


----------



## Melensdad

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> BOB you are to bring the corn.


Apparently I need to remind you all of the golden rule of crop rotation.  This year we are planting SOYBEANS.  Corn removes nutrients from the soil, soybeans replaces it.  Rotate your crops.  Then feed the crops to the cows.  The only beef that qualifies as 'prime' is beef that is finished off on grains.  Grass fed beef simply doesn't have the taste or marbling to qualify.

Now we know that any of the beef that is Idaho is going to be grass fed.  So how about I bring some good corn fed beef and we can skip the corn on the cob completely!  

Afterall, if the cows ate the corn, then it is just redundant for us to do it too



			
				BigAl said:
			
		

> WE only have 3 bedrooms at the ranch house but there is a little hotel in town


Sounds good to me, I'd rather stay in a hotel.  There is a much better chance that I'd have running water & flush toilet at the hotel than at your house.  Besides, the thought of you sleepwalking in the nude just scares the heck out of me




			
				mtnflopper said:
			
		

> You do realize, I have been really polite


 Yes I did.  Have you been feeling ill?  It's not like you to be polite 




			
				caroth said:
			
		

> So what kinds of speeds can a Snow Trac achieve?


 It depends on the sprockets, but some of them could go up to about 25mph.  Lyndon would probably know the actual answer by model & year?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

BigAl will be Big and done by the time the Snow Trac is done with him.  I cant wait tow him out!  I have bought a special tow strap just for BigAl!  Really, I did!  BOB dont let us down.  You have to show up now!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Bob you bring the steaks then  . I will bring my tow strap   and BigAl can leave all the excuses at home!   


​


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Can we make this the first Forums Forums snowcat meet? (and annaul Kristi STOMP?)


----------



## BigAl RIP

Evening Guys , 

Whoa !!! You boys have been busy since I left the play pen . All this anger and insults????? I wonder what caused all that . And Mtntopper *the sun was in my eyes* too . Is that a good excuse ??? 

    Come on Guys " *Show me the Love* "   

   Well it looks like a few good ole boys may be coming to Idaho to be properly corrected in their thinking by a vastly superior* Kristi KT7* ( Yetti Edition) .

   And yes Chris I have made a few changes in horse power and the KT7 is fast . Really fast . In fact ,if my calculations are correct I should be able to break 85 MPH ,downhill and over cliffs . Anyone else running a Banks Turbo   in there snow Cat ??? I would tell you more ,but the government has ask me to keep this a secret as to its real top speed . I would not want to piss off ole George B now . 

 
Today was the day I have been looking forward to for some time . The engine is securely bolted into the mounts . Everything bolted and slid into place the first time . My son came over and helped me or I would proably still be out there . With him directing and me raising and lower the engine by using my neighbors tractor it was a piece of cake . 

    I am so happy , I could kiss a Snow Trac owner on the mouth . Ok maybe not that happy ,but pretty happy .

   Now it is time to start reattaching the tin that makes up the air supply to the radiator . 

   I think tomorrow I will go over everything to just make sure I have not forgotten anything .

   I may even turn over a new leaf and stop insulting Snow Trac owners . Ok I lied , I am still going to do that ! 

   Here are three pictures of my success .


----------



## BigAl RIP

mtntopper said:
			
		

> The gang may just have to show up and watch the burial proceedings and give the eulogy.


 
   Mtntopper ,
 Do you really think your snow cat could be towed that fall without falling apart ??? We would love to have you join us . You can ride with me if you are afraid of losing too many parts off your LMC . What does LMC stand for again ???? Oh yea "Lousy Maintained Condition " 
Have a great day


----------



## BigAl RIP

And one more thing ! I ain't eaten no steaks that Bob S brings until I know what he did with that Racoon he shot !!! 

  I'm not as stupid as I look . No wait .... that doesn't sound right .... Anyway we want proof it is from a cow !


----------



## BigAl RIP

Caroth ,
 Glad to see you back . You been kinda quiet .

    20 MPH in a KT7 ???? Man I go faster than that standing still . This ain't no Snow Trac or LMC were talking about. This is the "Yetti Edition" Kristi KT7 .*The last real American Made snow Cat* . God Bless America !!! 

    This is a real "He Man snow Cat" ,not a *wanna be* like those other guys . 
 I even heard from Mouse Ear Mike's wife that Mikey is a Cross Dresser  and wears little lacy under garments when he drives his Snot Trac


----------



## Snowcat Operations

OK that does it.  I wont be bringing my special Kristi recovery strap!  You can walk out!  No wait I change my mind.  I will hook up to pull you out.  Get a picture and then disconnect!  And for the record I dont wear anything when I'm driving my Snow Master!  I am after all the only member of the Polar bears in Ely Nevada!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

​


----------



## BigAl RIP

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> OK that does it. I wont be bringing my special Kristi recovery strap!


 
Mike,
 Keep that strap in the original shipping package and it will be worth more as a unused  antique .  

   You know ,I believe Lyndon should come down from the North Slope and supervise the "ASS <-( English for Arse) Kicking" his Snow Tracs are about to recieve . He is the "Darth Vader" of Snow Tracs owners .

    Hmmm... lets see... what else .... Oh yea !!!! Kristi is a superior *America made* product ! God Bless Mother, baseball & apple pie ! 

*Good Morning Boy's & Girl's . Coffee is on and the door's open *


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I agree. LYNDON should be the official judge. That way I can get in on the ASS WHOOPEN you are about to recieve. I will mount my video camera in the back so I can get the look on you face as you get burried under my roosts!    
MikeBob
 BigAl


Party at BigAls Barn after race.




  :14_6_12:  
Special guest TOMMO!​


----------



## BigAl RIP

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> I agree. LYNDON should be the official judge. That way I can get in on the ASS WHOOPEN you are about to recieve. I will mount my video camera in the back so I can get the look on you face as you get burried under my roosts!


 

Oh yea !! Do I look worried ???  Between Bob S's "*Cornfeild Flyer*" and your "*Cactus Cruncher Special*" I am hoping Mtntopper shows up and just maybe that *ole dilapidated rust bucket* he has ,will give me something to wipe my shoes on .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Uhhuh uhhuh


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl < < < English for Big Stinky said:
			
		

> Keep that strap in the original shipping package and it will be worth more as a unused  antique





			
				Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> I will mount my video camera in the back so I can get the look on you face as you get burried under my roosts!



Mike, I'd suggest you just leave your video camera on the roof of your car in the parking lot.  

Since Al doesn't want you to bring the tow strap, it is a safe bet that his plastic tub will roll off the trailer and get stuck on the bottom of the ramp.oster_oo


----------



## Snowcat Operations

BOB you are absolutely correct!  I heard the FAA cancelled there order of the Kristi KT-7 because the test model got stuck transisioning from the grass to the tarmac at the test site!


----------



## mtntopper

Mtntopper 


			
				BigAl said:
			
		

> Do you really think your snow cat could be towed that fall without falling apart ??? We would love to have you join us . You can ride with me if you are afraid of losing too many parts off your LMC . What does LMC stand for again ???? Oh yea "Lousy Maintained Condition "
> Have a great day


 
*What I was going to post………*
That is going be a tough ride since I will _*(would of, now past tense)*_ be the only one cheering for you. I would prefer to ride in the Kristi or any US made snow cat such as an LMC. The LMC were also made until about 1994 in the good ole USA.

Real definition of LMC is *"LOT MORE COOL"* than all the other wanna be snow cats!!!!!



			
				BigAl said:
			
		

> maybe that *ole dilapidated rust bucket* he has ,will give me something to wipe my shoes on .


 
*New reality after the last slam………*
I will just bring my new snow cat with the blade on the front to finish burying the Kristi and then give the eulogy as stated prior.      

*(New Old Rust Bucket) Be Watching For The Real Snow Cat With Blade Coming Your Way!!!*
*View attachment 6003*


----------



## BigAl RIP

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> BOB you are absolutely correct! I heard the FAA cancelled there order of the Kristi KT-7 because the test model got stuck *transisioning* from the grass to the tarmac at the test site!


 
* Transisioning* ???? What the hell does that mean  . Your the one who is the cross dresser ! I have never transiser anyone in my life !!!! 

    no wait.... there was that one time in Indiana ,in a corn field in some dudes Snow Trac ....  But that does'nt count !!!

   Crap!! Now I have to get down a dictionary along with my morning coffee to understand what the hell is going on around here .


----------



## BigAl RIP

You know Mtntopper ,

  There seems to be a lot more hostility shown here then in the past  .I think you guys are all against me because I owned the superior machine  . Come on Boys ! Show me the love !


----------



## bczoom

Can I come to this gala you're having?

I'll pick myself up a Bombardier BR-275 so I can assist in the towing when needed.  It's a little slower and heavier than you toys but I'll catch up.

Oh, does someone have $400,000 I could borrow to buy the machine?


----------



## BigAl RIP

bczoom said:
			
		

> Can I come to this gala you're having?
> 
> I'll pick myself up a Bombardier BR-275 so I can assist in the towing when needed. It's a little slower and heavier than you toys but I'll catch up.
> 
> Oh, does someone have $400,000 I could borrow to buy the machine?


 
*   "Big Boomer" *
Where you been Man ???!!! These guys been callin me all sorts of names .

    You ride with me , right up front where the view is always changin . The guys in the back are just lookin up each others tail pipe .

    Sorry I can't help out on the money thing but I just spent my last $400,000. for beer . Really good beer !


----------



## bczoom

BigAl said:
			
		

> *   "Big Boomer" *
> Where you been Man ???!!! These guys been callin me all sorts of names .


I see that but you've been keeping them in line just fine.  



			
				BigAl said:
			
		

> You ride with me , right up front where the view is always changin . The guys in the back are just lookin up each others tail pipe .


Cool.    This is way out of line but do you think you could let me sit in the drivers seat once?  I promise I won't touch anything, even if you turn it on. 



			
				BigAl said:
			
		

> Sorry I can't help out on the money thing but I just spent my last $400,000. for beer . Really good beer !


I just did the same which is why I'm a little short right now.  If yours are all gone before December let me know.  If I have any left myself, I'll bring it.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

MNTTOPPER,
That is identical to the one we had at work before they went to the Tucker (even looks like an old Nevada Bell unit).  It was actually a pretty decent powder machine.  The draw backs were the ROP system they put on.  It added almost 700 lbs!  One Hydra static motor kept scaring the shit out of us as well but over all it was a nice clean machine.  Pricey too.


----------



## BigAl RIP

After dishing out the proper amount of love and insults to all Snow Trac and LMC owners everywhere , I decided I had better head out to the shop to hide out ,uh, I mean work . 

   I tackled the job of trying to figure out how the 500 pieces of the air intake puzzle parts are suppose to be assembled . This is more complicated than installing a whole heating system in a home !!! I think I finally have a handle on the whole setup , so I moved on to cleaning and painting the pieces for tomorrows assembly .

   A few pieces are going to get welded to the frame . The radiator support grill is one of them . It was attached to the air box and if it had move , the fan would have ate a hole through the center of the radiator . Very strange setup indeed …


   No pictures tonight as there ain’t much to see . Maybe tomorrow .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Sorry guy's 
 Nothing got done today on the ole Kristi .I had to go to the doctor for a full physical . I can't believe I had to pay someone to stick their finger up my .....  Oh well... The voice will be a little higher for the next few days .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Hi All ,
 I spent the day installing the air intakes and cleaning the radiator . I think I orginialy said the radiator was out of a 65 Ford Mustang  , but it is not . It is very similar in design but has a industrial 3 roll core installed , This one was built in Canada and they used a very cheap gasoline based paint to paint it with . Over the years the grease and grime worked  against it and the fins were pretty much plugged up with old paint and crap .One thing I found odd is the fins per inch on this radiator . Most industrial cores  are about 14 fins per inch maximum  . This one is 18 FPI . Better cooling ,but you have to keep it clean to flow air correctly . I got out my old Radiator repair tools and went to work on it . It has been 8 - 10 years since I have done one but everything came back to me and it is now sitting beside the cat, ready for reinstallation . I am also going to add a overflow reserve tank to the system ,so I will not have to worry about losing anti freeze .

  I also installed a "thur hull fitting" in the bottom of the body so the engine crankcase air breather could vent to the outside . 

   Not much to look at so i'll save the pictures to later .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Today was spent trying to adjust the radiator and get it to sit properly in the brackets . I added 1/2" inch in height to Radiator mounts to get it to line up with the engine fan .  I also welded in the radiator supports once anything was in line . The radiator drain hose was extended to drain under the body .

     So the Cooling system is pretty much completed . I also plan to run "Water Wetter" by Red Line along with the anti freeze  to increase the cooling ability. This should also bring the freeze protection down to about -75 degrees . I think that is good enough .

    I will try to grab some pictues tomorrow .


----------



## Lyndon

Christopher Loyds first time machine was a DMC, but I opted out for the Rolls Royce P 1. It's aluminum body was far superior to that junky stainless one.It may have been built in 1927, but it still runs and half the Deloreans I've seen at car shows didn't. Anyway just zipped ahead to this coming winter, Big Al's rig was leaving a trail of red Hydrolic oil all the way until it died. Better get that fixed before we go. Hope you set up that radiator better too. having it get eaten out by the fan every time you adjust the track leveling system just doesn't cut it. I don't think I can haul that much more in spare parts and that thing will be too heavy for my little buggy to pull. Good thing there wern't any environmentalists around, they might have mistaken that red trail for the Exxon Valdez. But now that we have a heads up we should be able to circumvent the disaster and get on with the trip. Oh yeah! And Someone needs to remember to check the air in their tires! Re tracking that guy's rig almost thrashed us all. A spare would be in order! We finally have a use for all that "Hot Air". Where the hell do you store a spare for a Kristi anyway? And how  the hell are we going to tow that thing? there's no tow hooks on the front and if the rear hook is anything like the one on my Kristi it will conveniently rip right off leaving a 2 ft diameter whole in the rear of the vehicle. Leaving a trail of Kristi parts as trail markers wasn't what I had originally planned. After you've made all the proper Future repairs I'll go ahead in time again and see if I even want to participate in this outing.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ho Man , you must be on Good Drugs!! 

 Lets set things straight :

  The "*Yetti Edition" *KT7  has no front tow hitch, because only I will be doing any towing . 

   The hot air I expell is for your use ,since none of you snow Trac'er have a decent heater, you need the heat   ... Your welcome ....

   That oil ain't from me ,it must be from you bleedin heart jealous Snow Trac owners .

    You got invited ??? Man they must be scared and scrapping the bottom of the barrel .

   Lets not forget this is a *Yetti Edition KT7* custom built by Big Al . It does not get any better than that . This is the only one in the world and I don't need no spare to whup a bunch of Snow Trac's and some dmc,cvc,bfd,,abc or whatever Mtntopper  is callin it  this week !

   I can only hope and pray that Mtntopper will show up with his new lawnmower so I can have someone cut the grass at the ranch . Sounds like that is about all it is good for .

   How do you boys like your *Humility Pie* served , cause your gonna have some big helpings this winter to chew on    ??? 

   Feel the love boy's


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Man Allen it sure is gonna feel good to serve you some serious HUMBLE pie my friend. I will be making it for you in the back of my Brand New Snow Master. Dont worry about not having a tow hitch on the front. When I'm TOWING that sorry excuse for a snowcat back to your ranch no one wll be able to tell the diffrence since your Kristy suffers from Exacory syndrome. Yup its face looks exacury like its ass!


     
    ​


----------



## BigAl RIP

Dear Mike ,
  Please in the future when you post ,use only little words . I do not enjoy having to get down a dictionary to figure out what you have said . I try to keep my words to you Snot Trac'ers small and simple . I realize most of you guy's have small little pee brains and would appreciate it if you would give me the same respect . Since I do most of my reading and posting on FF in the morning , sometimes my brain has not woke up yet and I just look at the pretty pictures ,drink coffe and hum the official "fight song" of all Kristi Owner's until everything comes into focus and starts working.

   This is your 2nd notice on this subject .

    Think of my brain as one of the "old 286 style computers" when they first came out . Very small storage .My computer brain is full ... So... In order to learn something new ,I usally have to throw some other knowledge away to make room .


----------



## mtntopper

> I can only hope and pray that Mtntopper will show up with his new lawnmower so I can have someone cut the grass at the ranch . Sounds like that is about all it is good for .


 
Yep, you got the *(lawnmower)* name right. The design and name comes from what happens when you throw out the challenge. It will just chew you up and spit out tiny little pieces of Krusty something or other. And then has the capacity to roll back over you and bury the results..... No one will even know where you are until spring snow melt...


----------



## BigAl RIP

Evening folks, 

   I spent the day cleaning the fuel tank and repainting it . I am still not sure how it was fastened into the frame as there are no connecting points anywhere . There was no build up of crud inside as it had a very heavy galvanized coating inside and out .I cannot believe they would have left it like that . Tomorrow I will go pick up some 1/16”x 1” wide steel strapping to weld in as a hold down to the frame . 

   I also installed the cross bars that hold the rear seats in position . I will be building a new plywood false floor , a plywood deck for the seats to sit on and complete shields to hide the hydraulic rams which are near the passengers feet . Once everything is fitted correctly it will all be covered in Marine grade carpeting before permanently installing the seats. 


   I sat the seats into position and found that there is still extra room on each side . These should work better and be a little more comfortable on the butt . They also fold down when not in use .

   Here are a few pictures of the last few days worth of work .


----------



## BigAl RIP

A few more :


----------



## Snowcat Operations

BigAl is that engine going to have enough power to work the Jacuzzi pump?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

ALL KIDDING ASIDE THAT UNIT LOOKS GREAT!  I cant wait to see it in action on the snow.  I bet she will do pretty good.  Great work.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> BigAl is that engine going to have enough power to work the Jacuzzi pump?


 
   Yes ,but I am working on a new secret setup for the pump  .
 Its all natural . 

   Also having a real hard time locating a place to put the Beer Keg Tap  . But I think I'll just install it by the popcorn machine in the back .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Put the tap in the rear passenger compartment.  That way if I ever decide to ride in a Kristy I can have a good excuse!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Today the new hold down straps were installed and the fuel tank was cushioned in rubber mounts . It will not move anymore . 

   As I was cutting the new plywood for the floor and seat area on the Yetti , my wife, Karen,  came into the shop and started asking questions about the interior finish on the Yetti . She then ask if I was serious about the Mini bar and I informed her I was and would be installing it when the time came . Then she came up with a great idea !!!  “Why don't you set up a built in bar-b-que so we can have hot food or hor'derves when we use it” ???? I had never thought of that but it got me to thinking . 

   Anyway I found a great little propane powered bar-b-que like they use on sail boats . I am fabricating and adding a short telescoping support that will bolt to the bar-b-que and then slide in to the 2" reciever hitch on the back of the Snow cat .  SIMPLE !!! It will be stored when not in use on the roof top carrier in its own little case .

    Tomorrow should see the rest of the plywood cut and I may also go ahead and upholstery the rear section with carpet .

   The "ole rig" is finally starting to take shape !!!

   Pictures when the back is done .


----------



## BigAl RIP

OH!!!  I forgot the picture of the bar-b-que . Here it is .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Bar b ques are great. I used my fender on my snowmaster. I like your idea better since it will really be mounted and no fear of it slipping off. Also no grease on the fender to clean up after your done. The last time we just dug a big hole and put twochairs and had a shelf for the BarBBy. we had everyone come over to the pit for grub. That was on our 10 year anniversary and treated the Yellowsnow Club to some good eats! There may be some pictures of the pit and me cooking. I know BYOUNG took some pictures. Not sure if he ever posted them. Anyway it sure is a grreat way to liven up a trip with some nice HOT food and good cold beer! Great idea Karen!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> Bar b ques are great. I used my fender on my snowmaster. I like your idea better since it will really be mounted and no fear of it slipping off. Also no grease on the fender to clean up after your done. The last time we just dug a big hole and put twochairs and had a shelf for the BarBBy. we had everyone come over to the pit for grub. That was on our 10 year anniversary and treated the Yellowsnow Club to some good eats! There may be some pictures of the pit and me cooking. I know BYOUNG took some pictures. Not sure if he ever posted them. Anyway it sure is a grreat way to liven up a trip with some nice HOT food and good cold beer! Great idea Karen!


 
    You know Mike ,
   You got me thinking a little more about this and I realized if I had the Bar B que slid in the reciever hitch ,I could not open the back door of the Yetti .People might want to sit down while they eat  .

    Then I thought ,"Why not weld a short piece of 2" reciever tube on top of the *main rail* track" . That way I can use the tracks as a table for all the preparations and seasoning.


----------



## BigAl RIP

I just noticed today that I am inching up on 500 hours in the restoration time on the old rig . Beats the hell outta watching Oprah .


----------



## Lyndon

Hey Man, that thing looks like it was custom made for a Snow Track! Clamps right on to the exsisting rack system, Neat. Maybe that was a trail of Beer I saw, not hydrolic fluid.


----------



## Lyndon

From your pictures it looks more like your building a space shuttle,with all that foil it looks like something I'd expect to see in a "Clean Room" at Thiokol's Rocket division. Your sure this thing is a Snow Cat?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Evening folks, 

    It was a slow day and not a lot got done . I finished all the plywood covers and they are ready to be covered in fabric or carpeting as required tomorrow .I also drilled the bolt holes for the seat layout .

    So other than the arm rest with cup holders , which will be installed after the top is set in place the lower rear section should be done by tomorrow night . I used ¾” CCX plywood on all covers to add strength .

   I have added a few pictures to record my efforts . There is also a before and after picture .

   I am hoping by tomorrow night to have some great photos of the new interior.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Lyndon said:
			
		

> From your pictures it looks more like your building a space shuttle,with all that foil it looks like something I'd expect to see in a "Clean Room" at Thiokol's Rocket division. Your sure this thing is a Snow Cat?


 
   Lyndon ,
   I am not at liberty to say to much at this time . Goverment "hush,hush" and all that .But lets just say it will fit inside the Space Shuttle very nicely . Right now the biggest concern is finding me a  space suit in XXXL . So far the only one they can find makes me look like the Michelin Man . 

    So who knows ,maybe some day soon "I will boldly go where no man has gone before".....


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:
			
		

> maybe some day soon "I will boldly go where no man has gone before".....


Hey Allen, let us know what the bottom of a snow drift looks like.  I'm sure the view looking up at a bunch of Snow Trac units sitting on top of the snow will be an interesting view.  Maybe we can lower a camera down to you and you can take a group photo us as we stand at the edge of the crater you make when that plastic tub plunges through the snow.


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Hey Allen, let us know what the bottom of a snow drift looks like. I'm sure the view looking up at a bunch of Snow Trac units sitting on top of the snow will be an interesting view. Maybe we can lower a camera down to you and you can take a group photo us as we stand at the edge of the crater you make when that plastic tub plunges through the snow.


 
   Tell you what Bob ,
    Since by your own admission you and your Snow Trac buddies are afraid to go down to the bottom of a Snow Drift , I'll just use my camera ,take your picture and then drive back up and show you what a bunch of "Snow cat wanna be's" look like .  
 Good Morning and right back at you !!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Yippee Yahooooooo !!!  

  I got the back end of the KT7 all finished with carpet and upholstery . It turned out great . I used heavy fleece blanket cloth on the sides and Cabela’s Marine Grade carpet on the floors .Everything  was set in place with a "special heat resistance spray on glue" . All I have left is to Scotch Gard the fabric and it is finished . The fleece hugged every corner and indention with no wrinkles whatsoever . 

   So tomorrow I turn my attention to the front section . 

   I also want to say a special *thank you *to my wife who helped or it could not have turned out as nice as it did !  THANKS HONEY!! 


Here are a few pictures !!!


----------



## Melensdad

Al, can you explain the process of putting down the carpet and the fleece?  Or do you have step-by-step photos for the rest of us?  I've never done any real upholstry or interior trim work and am curious about the process.


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Al, can you explain the process of putting down the carpet and the fleece? Or do you have step-by-step photos for the rest of us? I've never done any real upholstry or interior trim work and am curious about the process.


 
   I'll be glad to Bob ,
 I started out by cutting new floor panels and a seat panel out of 3/4 " plywood. Seal the wood so any spills won't get absorbed and bleed later ! Try to leave about 1/4 " clearance around the panels where they butt up against anything else . This way you can roll the carpet around the ends and staple it down . I also use "spray on glue" to keep the carpet in place . TEST FIT EVERYTHING BEFORE GLUEING !!!  I used scissors and a razor knive to trim the carpet .The panels were attached to the seat support rails before covering . The rails attached from the bottom so no screws or bolts show .

 The Fleece was oversize cut for the area I wanted to use it in . Again test fit to make sure you have allowed for everything . At that point I sprayed the area I wanted to cover with the same spray glue I used behind the carpet . Starting at one corner start pressing the fabric into place . This is where you will need a second set of hands . Have your helper pull and keep the fabric tight as you use your *"CLEAN"* hands to press it into place . Work out all air bubbles as you go . Indentations will be the hardest but take your time and *do not* stretch the fabric to tight or it will later release . I usually give the glue about a minute to tack up before applying my fabric . This Fleece is strectchable and  it is a great material to use where you have lots of turns ,humps and indentations . It gives the sofest,warmest finish that I know of .You can usually work it so no wrinkles show or cutting is needed to make it lay flat .IF you are using upholstered  panels just pretty much follow the same rules as you would for carpet . Any hardware store should have the SS or chrome finish washers and screws that are used in securing the panels or you can make tiny cuts and screw everything in place then just press the fabric back down .Trim to fit and add a finish rubber molding , cord or whatever you have in mind .

   The only other thing you need to do is figure out in what order to cover . Usually Fabric goes first than carpet ,as carpet will give you more room for errors in fit .



  If you need to make a seam than try to roll the carpet edge or fabric edge under .It will make a better looking finish . Remember this is short loop marine carpet so seams are not easy to hide . I ordered oversize width carpet to eliminate this problem.

The only picture of the entire process that is omitted in the last post was the spraying of the glue which is nothing more than 1 coating of good spray glue . 

   It is easier than it sounds and if you mess up you can pull hard to release the glue , adjust as needed and keep going . The glue has a long working time so you can stay after one piece from 10-15 minutes with no problems .ON big pieces I sometimes lay the carpet or fabric in place ,fold it back ,spray glue on 1/2 , press it in place ,roll back the second half and do the same thing again .This keeps from getting wrinkles in the center because to work everything back out to the edge . You do not always have to glue down the carpet , but I did not want mine to move .

Vinyl is a little bit different to work with but the most important thing to remember is *make damn sure it is warm* . Cold vinyl is a son of a gun to work with and wrinkles will appear later on warm days if it was applied cold . 

  MY seats came from Cabela's and are high back 18" boat seats . They cost $69 each . The fabric and carpet I have used so far probably amounts to about $50  . That is a pretty cheap cost for a custom interior .Labor was about 2 hours total .

*Now my disclaimer:*  "This may not be the way the pros do it but I have done cars , trucks ,boats and one snow cat with no problems so far .Your milage may vary "


----------



## BigAl RIP

Here is the only other picture I took of the back section when we were upholstering today .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

"BLING" "BLING"  Hell BigAl you should be on "PIMP MY RIDE"!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Boldly going where no PIMP has gone before!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> Boldly going where no PIMP has gone before!


 
Oh hell Mike ,
 Lets just Snow pimp together  . There are more than enough like Bob S around to use and abuse . 

I'll tell you what . When you get your "Mighty Mouse" all ready for interior ,you bring it back and will put Red Velvet and white carpeting in it . Talk about a real "Snow Cat Chick  Magnet"


----------



## wilkinsn1

Beautiful job, Allen.  Think you have started a new career !!!!

Gary


----------



## mtntopper

I do hope you are attaching a mud room pull behind trailer for boot removal so we do not track any snow or dirt on your nice new interior and carpet..... I really would not mind being the first to track a little mud and snow on the new carpet.... Super job *BigUgly*, almost too nice to put to work...   *Damn spell checker!!!!!!*


----------



## BigAl RIP

mtntopper said:
			
		

> I do hope you are attaching a mud room pull behind trailer for boot removal so we do not track any snow or dirt on your nice new interior and carpet


 
Thanks for the comments guys ! I just believe that everything should look good once  . I know the carpet will get dirty but I also plan to put down some rubber floor mats to help . But you know what ??? Its a snow cat not a show cat and I intend to use the poop outta it .I just enjoy taking something and making it as nice as my limited abilities will allow . I have no intention of sitting on the sidelines because it might get dirty . I just ain't that type of guy . I have always loved to take something and make it a little better and a little more comfortable .

Today I started on the front section and decided to do away with the orginial steering system . I am switching over to foot controlled steering I think . I will have a overhead console for switches and gauges and also a built in console on the door . Nothing in front of the driver but the window ! That should be interesting !!!


----------



## Lyndon

A "Hall of Famer" Eh? More like a museum piece or "Hangar Qween". Still the average ST4 has already beat you out just by the mear fact that it has ALREADY traveled more than twice as far. The REAL Snow Cat guys will accordingly issue you a Junior Snow Cat operators permit. If you break down, get stuck or detrack the thing in the first 200 miles you'll have to go in for a Re-Test. Since many of the veteran operators have in the thousands of miles on there machines it's safe to say you won't be catching up to them anytime soon.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

BUT he will be doing those miles as a pimp!  NICE work BigAl!  Well off to MOnterey to pick up my daughter for summer vacation.  I wont be around for a few days.  BUT if anyone wants to visit the house while I am gone I am sure my Pitbulls would love the snack I mean company!


----------



## mtntopper

BigAl said:
			
		

> Today I started on the front section and decided to do away with the orginial steering system . I am switching over to foot controlled steering I think . I will have a overhead console for switches and gauges and also a built in console on the door . Nothing in front of the driver but the window ! That should be interesting !!!


 
I would question the foot control idea???? My experience in rough terrain and snow with foot controls (clutch, throttle and ect) is questionable. As you are tossed around in the cab by terrain conditions, what will happen with your foot controls? Feet are an anchor point to maintain stability in the rough terrain. Hand controls are more flexible and easier to adapt to rough conditions in my opinion. With the little effort required by most hydraulic control systems, hand controls work well.

Many of the newer snow cats use no foot controls. Are they telling us something? Pic below shows no foot controls. The throttle is also dash mounted as dial type gauge. Bar across windshield is to help prevent throwing bodies through the windshield in rough terrain conditions.

Just my opinion and nickels worth..........


----------



## BigAl RIP

Lyndon said:
			
		

> A "Hall of Famer" Eh? More like a museum piece or "Hangar Qween". Still the average ST4 has already beat you out just by the mear fact that it has ALREADY traveled more than twice as far. The REAL Snow Cat guys will accordingly issue you a Junior Snow Cat operators permit. If you break down, get stuck or detrack the thing in the first 200 miles you'll have to go in for a Re-Test. Since many of the veteran operators have in the thousands of miles on there machines it's safe to say you won't be catching up to them anytime soon.


 
   If you go way back in my post somewhere you will see that I already give my Junior operators badge and matching hats to "Mouse Ear Mike  and Bogus Bob when they had the training wheels taken off their snow cats . It was a great day and everyone but me  hugged and cried  . Mike still gets emotional every time it is mentioned  .

    Though you may be right about the KT7 becoming a museum piece someday . The Smithsonian Ins. has contacted me about donating the KT7 to them upon my passing . I do not know who or what I am passing and they would not say  .

    It makes sense that the world would want to keep a perfect engineering example of what a true Snow Cat should be and is for future generations of little snowcatter's. 

GOOD MORNING GUY"S & GALS 
The coffee is on and the door is open !


----------



## BigAl RIP

mtntopper said:
			
		

> I would question the foot control idea???? My experience in rough terrain and snow with foot controls (clutch, throttle and ect) is questionable. As you are tossed around in the cab by terrain conditions, what will happen with your foot controls? Feet are an anchor point to maintain stability in the rough terrain.


 
Thanks Bill ,
 You make some good points . I had considered hand controls but would like one lever on each armrest  for track control . I think now I will go back and reconsider . Thanks again as I only want to do this once .


----------



## Av8r3400

Since your rig is hydrostatic, I wonder if someone makes a valve that would allow a single stick operation (like the joystick above, though I think that's for a snow-blade).

That would truely be the (snow) cat's meow.


----------



## wilkinsn1

mtntopper said:
			
		

> I would question the foot control idea???? My experience in rough terrain and snow with foot controls (clutch, throttle and ect) is questionable. As you are tossed around in the cab by terrain conditions, what will happen with your foot controls? Feet are an anchor point to maintain stability in the rough terrain. Hand controls are more flexible and easier to adapt to rough conditions in my opinion.




I'll have to agree with mtntopper.  I've had to drive steep terrains and encountered razorback drifts.  It's difficult enough with hand controls, let alone keeping your feet stablized.

By the way Mtntopper, what type of snow-cat in your picture ???

Gary


----------



## BigAl RIP

_  

    Spent the day putting the new plywood in the front seat area and cleaning up the old aluminum panels . These will all be covered in carpet .

     I also set up and installed the drivers seat on a sliding track system and it now has 6 “ of travel . 

     There *will not *be any operators control station in front of the drivers seat and after reconsidering the foot operated steering system , I have decided to use a hand control steering system . All engine monitoring gauges will be installed in the door or in the corner of the upper cab section . 

    I think this will make for a very clean looking and modern style operators area . The view should be much better and the KT7 should be very easy to enter and exit . 

   I will install the 2 oil coolers, Hydraulic tank and the hydraulic valve tilt control tomorrow . At that point it will be time to install all new hydraulic hoses and prepare to fire up the unit . I want to test the mechanics before installing the upper body sections .

    Here are a few more pictures as the front interior section takes shape.
Enjoy !
_


----------



## BigAl RIP

Good evening Folks ,  

Not a lot got done today . Just too many honey do's on the list .

   I did manage to get the muffler system reinstalled . Kristi did a very clever thing when they exited the body with the exhaust pipe . They drilled an oversize 2" hole in the body and sandwich a 1 1/2" exhaust donut in between two metal inner and outer plates . The exhaust pipe slides through this and can not contact the body in any way . I've never seen this before but thought it was quite clever .I assume this is orginial and was not added at a later date . I can see this as a great solution for anyone needing to pass an exhaust pipe through a body , be it Snow Trac,LMC,VMC,TUCKER  or Kristi . I also cut off the old steel extension exhaust pipe and will exchange this with a new stainless steel one . That should cut down on the rust . As per Snowcat Operations instructions , I will terminate it above the cab to lessen the fear of exhaust gasses .Thanks Mike !! 

   In another thread ,  Caroth from **************.Com*  made a suggestion that I look at an electric cooling fan and a smaller and more efficient altenator which may help to increase horsepower which is badly needed . The altenator is doable but all the Electric cooling fans I have looked at appear to be to deep in size to sandwich between the existing Fan mounting  hub and the radiator core . Reversing the electric fan to the front side is also not a option . I have not given up but may just end up keeping the current arrangement for now on the cooling . Thank you Chris for the suggestion .

    Mtntopper ??? Does your hydro control on your new snow cat have a brand name . I have not been able to fine one that small yet .Is it custom made ??? I am also looking at just coming up with my own 2 lever design ,but  I like yours better !! 

   So all you fathers out there have a Good Fathers Day tomorrow . 

    On Monday I'll try to get back on schedule and attempt to get the hydraulic componants hooked back up . 

    Good Day


----------



## mtntopper

BigAl said:
			
		

> Mtntopper ??? Does your hydro control on your new snow cat have a brand name . I have not been able to fine one that small yet .Is it custom made ??? I am also looking at just coming up with my own 2 lever design ,but I like yours better !!


 
Check out this link below. Let me know if this does not work and I can do more research. My VMC is tarped and in the shop. If you need more info, I can check mine out further and try to get a model number. 
http://www.go2marine.com/go2_structure/8/1/2/8/81285F-mi.shtml


----------



## BigAl RIP

Thanks Bill ! I think that is exactly what I am looking for  . 
 Allen


----------



## BigAl RIP

Don't Ask!  Trying to  get drunk !


----------



## BigAl RIP

_Hi you all!
Ok , I sobered up , staggered outside and tried to get my tongue unstuck from the roof of my mouth  . Hang on a minute … hack.. Cough..  Spat … yuck ! Ok… thats better !

    Anyway, got a late start on the hydraulic components , but they are now all installed . The little engine area is getting very full . It is time to load the little bath tub on a trailer and head to the Hydraulic hose shop to start having hoses made . I figure this is easier and better than making 742 trips back and forth to town as I try to get everything in the right length and order . Some of the hoses I have look fairly new , but as hard as they are to get to , I think I better change all of them out to new ones . I sincerely hope I get all these hoses back in the right order .As I said before , hydraulics’ has always been my weakest area . I had hoped to move the hydraulic tank to a new location to free up some room ,but there is just no place to put it without going outside the engine compartment . 

   This little rig uses two pretty good size oil coolers to cool down the hydrostatic transmission . You can see them in the pictures on each side of the engine compartment . One cooler is a little bigger than the other, so I think the factory may have tried to only use one and then realized they needed two to satisfy the cooling requirements and the excessive heat build up caused by the hydrostatic transmission . 

   I took a few pictures and other than adding the remote mount engine oil filter ,hydraulic hoses and electrical wiring , I believe this just about completes the engine area . 

   Have a nice day . I think I will just go stay out of trouble for awhile .

     I am sorry Snow Trac Owners ,but I don’t even feel like throwing any insults your way .Maybe tomorrow  
_


----------



## Lyndon

Where do people ride in this thing? Nice machinery! A big guy like you should get a REAL snow cat. My money says the the first time Big Al rides in a Tucker Sno Cat, that his Kristy will be on Ebay the next day.


----------



## BigAl RIP

2 in front 2 in back .The back seats face backwards because some people do not care where they are going , they just want to know where they been    .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

It also makes it easier to jump out when you get burried head first in the first snow drift you wallow into.  They simply open the back door and step out.  They can even carry the recovery strap with them.  Hell its not a bad design after all!


----------



## mtntopper

BigAl, that thing (Kristi) is so shiney and bright you must have to wear those sunglasses you use in your daily post to just look at it much less actually enter the shop area where it is parked.
 I am gonna start putting my sunglasses on before I open your daily thread from now on....

Now, I know your attack plan for the Snot Tracs is to blind them. They will be lost for days trying to figure out where you are.....The reflection from your Kristi will just melt them in their tracks.....


----------



## Melensdad

mtntopper said:
			
		

> Now, I know your attack plan for the Snot Tracs is to blind them.


Uhhhh Bill, did you ever hear about a new technology we Snow Trac owners use?  

* TINTED WINDOWS.*


----------



## BigAl RIP

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> It also makes it easier to jump out when you get burried head first in the first snow drift you wallow into.


 

*  Wallow* ???? Is that a remark directed toward my weight problem  ???Would your mama approve of that kind of talk???  I don't tell people your ugly . Ok , so I have gained a few extra hundred pounds but I can lose weight , but you will be ugly to the day you die .  

  Your remarks and hatefulness may put me over the edge . Please try to remember that my self esteem and net worth has been shattered and I am now in the rebuilding stage of life .

   I just may become a postal clerk …. Anyone know where I can buy a gun ????.


----------



## BigAl RIP

mtntopper said:
			
		

> BigAl, that thing (Kristi) is so shiney and bright you must have to wear those sunglasses you use in your daily post to just look at it much less actually enter the shop area where it is parked.
> I am gonna start putting my sunglasses on before I open your daily thread from now on....
> 
> Now, I know your attack plan for the Snot Tracs is to blind them. They will be lost for days trying to figure out where you are.....The reflection from your Kristi will just melt them in their tracks.....


 


 Bill ,


  Shhhh! quiet ! They may be reading his .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

We may not see him but we will know he is stuck about two feet from the trailer he unloaded from.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

BigAl,
For ultra thin high performance cooling fans try these.  I have pasted a link for you.  These are so much more efficient than a regular radiator cooling fan.
http://store.summitracing.com/egnsearch.asp?Ntt=fans&N=115+400226&Ntk=KeywordSearch


----------



## Melensdad

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> We may not see him but we will know he is stuck about two feet from the trailer he unloaded from.



Mike I really think the distance he gets away from the trailer will depend on how steep the ramps are.  If he has steep ramps and a tilt bed trailer he might make it as far as 3 or 4 feet away before he loses momentum and gets stuck.  Then again, if the ramps are not steep enough, he might just end up 'rocking' on the back of his trailer wishing there were no witnesses


----------



## Snowcat Operations

You are absolutely correct!  Watch he will now put that tub in reverse and punch it to really get the momentum up!  Hell he may even get 5 or 6 feet now before he gets stuck.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Just for all the Smart Ass comments ,I am going to my shop and build something really cool to add to my Yetti ! I been toying with a "night vision scope" for it and maybe adding air conditioning too . Also a full bathroom addition and small micro wave oven .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> BigAl,
> For ultra thin high performance cooling fans try these. I have pasted a link for you. These are so much more efficient than a regular radiator cooling fan.
> http://store.summitracing.com/egnsearch.asp?Ntt=fans&N=115+400226&Ntk=KeywordSearch


 

  Thanks Mike ,
   I'll give them a look . 


Today, I been out in the shop cleaning up hydraulic fittings and tees . I cannot believe how many hoses are on this thing . I'll bet there is between 30 and 40 hoses of various sizes and styles  . Some look like they been leaking and some look brand new . This is going to be expensive . I wish I knew a way to tell if the hoses are ok by visual inspection  . I bet this is a $1000 bill before its done .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Make sure you get cat 4 hose.  Those are the strongest.  Of course they will also be the most expensive


----------



## BigAl RIP

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> Make sure you get cat 4 hose. Those are the strongest. Of course they will also be the most expensive


 
  I thought that stuff was for extreme pressure and very hard to bend


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I ordered some for my log splitter. I didnt think it was any harder to bend. I may be wrong.


----------



## BigAl RIP

NOTICE :

If anyone wants to know why I get so little done each day here is a picture of what I am up against . This is a picture of a "Commi" Snow Trac'er trying to cause damage to my Kristi . My dog "Fang" has the little bugger cornered . It turned out to be Mouse Ear Mike . I took the picture just before the a large brown spot developed in the seat of Mike's pants .

Come On over, you Snow Trac guy's !!!!"Fang" loves Snow Trac'ers ! They taste just like chicken !!!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I believe you have that picture confused with someone else.  That looks like LYNDON up in Alaska.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I hope that door was on its way down!  Any news from LYNDON lately?  Hmmm.


----------



## BigAl RIP

He doing fine in Alaska , has repented for ever owning a Snow Trac and after making a very large beer donation is a lifetime member of the prestigious Kristi Kat Klub (KKK). I actually introduced him to the Snow Maiden I saved in the other posting from yesterday  ,he is happy and it looks like they are getting married in Sept. Rumor has it she wants  little "Snow Cats" as soon as possible . The first one will be named "Kristi".


----------



## Snowcat Operations

BigAl said:
			
		

> He doing fine in Alaska , has repented for ever owning a Snow Trac and after making a very large beer donation is a lifetime member of the prestigious Kristi Kat Klub (KKK). I actually introduced him to the Snow Maiden I saved in the other posting from yesterday ,he is happy and it looks like they are getting married in Sept. Rumor has it she wants little "Snow Cats" as soon as possible . The first one will be named "Kristi".


 





SO you think LYNDON goes that way huuhhhhh. I think he is a true Snow Trac man myself. As far as being a Kristi owner I'm not sure he has ever owned one. He has just about everything else though! Snow Tracs RULE While Kristis just drool! (Hydraulic oil ect ect)


----------



## Melensdad

No Mike, I think BigAl is correct.  Seems to me that Lyndon did own a Kristi at one time.  But it was sort of like bad Mexican food, after a double flush you forget all about the bad experience and move onto better things


----------



## Snowcat Operations

KInda like Homework. He will show up at the Kristi VS Snow Trac challenge and he will say "But bear really ate my KT-7".


----------



## BigAl RIP

Doc said:
			
		

> Do you get those kind of visitors often? I'm guessing it's a visitor not your pet.


 
Doc ,
 Lyndon just sent me that picture yesterday along with a few others . I guess they have a lot of bears where he is at . Here is a aerial view of his camp .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Hi you all  ,

  I got busier earlier this week and posted a comment on changing out the steering controls on my KT7 and needing a new control for the transmission  . Many replies came in and were posted . Thank you . Some were good and some were .... oh well you know all about that by now .

   Anyway ,I had found a website on the internet and requested a catalog . It is called the California Push-Pull, inc.

http://www.push-pull.com/

Holy Crap ! The place is amazing . I finally called this morning because they have so much stuff in the catalog , I was lost . The guy reconmended a "single joystick design control" similar to a Bob Cat loader .
 Price  about $300 . That seems fair to me to free up all the area in front of the operator .  I think that is going to work well . They are working with me to see if we can set it up .

   You need a level control or cable ??? They got it !!!

I know someone on FF reconmended a single lever joy stick  in a earlier post and I wanted to say Thanks !!!!!


----------



## bczoom

BigAl said:
			
		

> I know someone on FF reconmended a single lever joy stick  in a earlier post and I wanted to say Thanks !!!!!


You're welcome    (_I don't recall if I said it but if nobody else has taken credit yet, I'm going for it_...).  It's better that it comes from a KKK member anyway.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Evening folks ,
   Today I discovered I am about as bright as a dim light bulb  . I had planned to load up the old KT7 and head to the Hydraulic hose shop to make it much easier on making up new hoses . Sounds like a smart idea ,
  right ?    

Wrong! wrong ,Wrong !!!  With the hydraulics in the down position the body is about 1 1/2 " off the grouind !! There is no way on Gods green earth that unit is going on a trailer without raising the hydraulic rams to the up position  . I would tear the bottom out of her if I tried .

   So .... I started measuring hoses and after getting all the hoses figure out for the tilt hydraulics ,I headed for the hose shop . $328 bucks later I was home with a butt load of hoses and a empty wallet  . I spent the rest of the day installing hoses . 

    Tomorrow I start working on the Hydrostatic drive hoses .

   I am glad to say so far the reinstall of hoses and the hose routing has gone well ,but I expect things to fall apart in the next day or two !

  No pictures tonight but maybe tomorrow if I can finish this part up .

   FYI : I should be firing off the KT7 next week to check systems   !!!

  Its Miller time


----------



## Snowcat Operations

BigAl said:
			
		

> Evening folks ,
> Today I discovered I am about as bright as a dim light bulb  .
> 
> Its Miller time


 

Well BigAl I think you were being a bit optomistic with the dim light bulb. 



On another serious note. Can you get another joy stick to control the "Kristi action" hydraulics? I hated the control on the KT3 and know there is a much better way with todays technology!.


----------



## Av8r3400

BigAl said:
			
		

> I know someone on FF reconmended a single lever joy stick in a earlier post and I wanted to say Thanks !!!!!


 
Twas me.  You're welcome.  One stick will be kinda neat.  Like a video game...


----------



## BigAl RIP

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> On another serious note. Can you get another joy stick to control the "Kristi action" hydraulics? I hated the control on the KT3 and know there is a much better way with todays technology!.


 
   Mike ,
 My body tilt control handle is mounted right by my left hand so using it is not a problem . I would love to put a joy stick on each hand ,one controlling each track ,but that would mean installing a Arm Rest between me and the  front passenger to mount it on. Making a fold up arm rest for easy entry and exit might work though . I'll wait to see what the guys from the control company come up with . 

    Its  so hot out in the shop it is impossible to even work in there . I bet it was a 115 when I opened the doors today.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Yup that is hot.  It was 99 degrees (F) at 1 am coming from Grand Junction back towards Nevada.  I believe the name of the little town on I-70 was Green River.  That is close to or is the exit for Moab.  Summer is here.


----------



## BigAl RIP

OK You All  ,

  Its hot !!! It was a 110 in my shop today . I just sat there and wilted  .

    The tilt hydraulic's lines are done on the KT7 but the Hydro transmission lines are taking some time . Made two trips to the hose shop today and I may be done tommorrow nite . God I hope so !!!  So far I am at $600 in new hoses and correct fittings !!!  The hoses were so mixed up that I am having one heck of a time trying to get everything connected correctly . Someone in the past( And we know who )  just welded fittings together if they could not find what they needed to do the job correctly . 

 Thank God for Dr. Rum's .

  Once this is accomplished it will be time to start the Yetti and check systems . I am still hoping that will be done this week . 


 I just got volunteered to move my Son this Friday , Oh Joy!!!  Lucky me .... Pray for me ....


----------



## Snowcat Operations

WELDED???      :657:


----------



## BigAl RIP

OK!!! 
    The last hoses were made today . I have 4 left to hook up and the hydraulics are complete . All new hoses and fittings ran about $715 . Those last 4 are going to be a "son of a gun" to hook up . They are under the transmission  . Found some major BooBoo's by the Kristi  builders in their orginal hydraulic hose lay out . This may explain why it was reported the KT7 could not obtain 20 MPH in testing . WE shall see .  I don't think they were much of hydraulic experts . I know I'm not . It took the boys down at the "Catapillar  Shop" about 1 minute to locate the problems  and find a solution . 
 Pictures maybe tomorow .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Your snowcat should hit at least 30MPH.  Wouldnt that be horrible if the Kristi factory screwed themselves by connecting a few hoses wrong!  I was shocked to hear the Kristi expert CAROTH say that the Kristi KT-7 failed to hit 20 MPH and that is why they lost the FAA contract.  From what he told me that is why the company went under.  I am kinda hoping that it doesnt hit 20 mph with the fix.  We would still have the KRISTI snowcat company if it wasnt for that!  Oh well.  Time will show.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Evening folks 

   Well.... The #@!!XX$$$!! hydraulic hoses are all installed . I have one left to tighten up and it is directly under the Transmission . I have about 4 inches to access it .  Looks like I am going to end up cutting a wrench in half to tighten it up . 

   Overall ,I am pleased with the outcome . It is much cleaner as far as the hose routing goes . The  Hydro Transmissions now have there own large oil supply so there should not be a oil stavation issue anymore . 

   If the last hydraulic hose can be tightened in the morning, I will connect the remote engine oil filter hoses  ,secure the hydraulic tank ,connect gas line ,add oils, battery, temporary wiring and get ready to fire it off over the weekend.      

Here are a few pictures of the new hoses and the routing ....

 Good Day


----------



## mtntopper

BigAl said:
			
		

> temporary wiring and get ready to *fire *it off over the weekend.


 
Have a *fire* extinguisher ready just in case something goes wrong. Too much hard work to let something stupid happen. 

I would not be surprised to see it going 30 MPH sitting still.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Thanks Bill , Yes, I keep 2 big "10 pound" fire extinguishers in the shop at all times . I think I may just use a boat fuel tank as a fuel source before adding fuel in the tank . That way I can isolate it outside and  away from the KT7 .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Make sure the fire extinguishers are fully charged.  I happen to just check mine in the small shop and it is dead!  Just put it in last year.  Not even 12 months old.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Evenin folks 

   Well .... Its as ready as it ever will be to start . I finished up all the little things and just fiddle farted around checking stuff. Its greased ,oiled and everything has been checked about 3 or 4 times now. 

   Its funny but I been working on it so long ,I am in absolutely no hurry to start it . Maybe tomorrow or maybe Saturday . 

   Think I am going to go make a drink and just relax .

  Till tomorrow....


----------



## mtntopper

Evening BigAl,
Enjoy your Dr. Pepper and rum and savor the moment!!! No need to rush the little thingies in life...The little things make it all worthwhile!!!


----------



## Mith

> I am in absolutely no hurry to start it


Yea, you may not be, but I'm drumming my fingers waiting for the news of engine parts flying everywhere! You better do it soon, my fingers are wearing to the bone from all this drumming. 
Lets see those engine parts fly!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Mith said:
			
		

> Yea, you may not be, but I'm drumming my fingers waiting for the news of engine parts flying everywhere! You better do it soon, my fingers are wearing to the bone from all this drumming.
> Lets see those engine parts fly!!


 
Gee Mith ! 
   Your a real confidence builder for my ego  !   I think I might go for it this afternoon .  
 Allen


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Mith said:
			
		

> Lets see those engine parts fly!!


----------



## Mith

Al, with the amount of work you have put in, it wont be short of perfection, we all know that


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Mith said:
			
		

> Al, with the amount of work you have put in, it wont be short of perfection, we all know that


 
I agree with Jim.  It's going to be better than it was when new.


----------



## BigAl RIP

I hope you boys are right . 

   Otherwise you all may see me on the "Dr Phil TV show" crying my eyes out . It does not look good to see a 300 plus pound man crying on national TV .. Very bad for ratings .....


----------



## BigAl RIP

_Evening Folks , 

   Well… I torn the guts out of her starting on Feb.23 ,2006 and she fired back up today . She runs like a raped ape! . 

    She fired off on about the third revolution after I had primed the motor with oil and got fuel up to the carb. 

   Had to tighten two hydraulic fittings and find a bad wire in the distributor that was shorting out the points and adjust the carb  .

    I also realized she has a pusher fan instead of a puller fan on the motor .

   All systems are go and all I need to do is bleed the hydraulic lift rams . 

   Those hydro transmission motors flat get with the program  !!!! 

   So tomorrow should see me permanently install the battery and start to button her up .

    It appears she has about 16” of vertical travel on the lift rams . I am still trying to figure it all out  . Right now she has her back end up like a “Big Black Beetle”  

    But I think it is about to get fun now !!!

   With that little V-4 in her with a glass pack muffler she just purrs. I swear she is saying *“ I want to kick some Snot Trac Butt”* 
_


----------



## Jim_S RIP

BigAl said:
			
		

> _With that little V-4 in her with a glass pack muffler she just purrs. I swear she is saying *“ I want to kick some Snot Trac Butt”* _


 
No matter what Bob S says Mith and I knew you could do it  

One question - I thought it was a Corn Trac or a Bean Trac?????

I know you offered Bob S a ride in the back. Does he realize he will be beside the popcorn machine and it is full of hot oil? Hate to see your interior stained by the spilled oil when you take Bob up one of those almost vertical slopes


----------



## Doc

Congrats Al.   
You made darn good time on your project with everything else you had going on.  Don't ya love it when a project comes together?


----------



## Melensdad

jim slagle said:
			
		

> No matter what Bob S says Mith and I knew you could do it
> 
> One question - I thought it was a Corn Trac or a Bean Trac?????



It is the _Cornfield Flyer_ not the Corn Trac!


----------



## mtntopper

GREAT JOB, BigAl  Looking forward to seeing it in the snow.
Now the excuses will start from the Snot Trac side.   
My new paint isn't dry yet...
Got to break in a new motor first....
Epoxy has to set on the top....
Don't want to scratch the tracks....This is my excuse!!!!
Mommy won't let me go out in the cold....
Mine is just for show....
Can't find my trailer....
Had to work late....
Gas is to expensive to fill the tank...


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Finally! NOW its my turn at the rebuild section. 

BigAl Man that is the best damn rebuild of any snowcat I have ever seen. Of course its the only frame off resto but still that is top quality. Even if it is a Kristi it will NOW run 10X better than it did when it left the factory! Sounds like they were using the smaller fittings and or hoses. Dumb arses! Now she will have the vital fluid flow she needed to run like the beast it is! The "YETTI" has been born. Congradulations daddy!  Now where is my Cigar?  


 
​


----------



## BigAl RIP

Thanks Guys ,

Well you won't be getting rid of me yet . I still have the steering controls to install . Along with the windows,heater, wiring,tracks, commutications system , popcorn machine,beer tap, and the bar-b-que    . Or I can just quit here on posting the restoration project and show a finished picture in another month or so . 

   I want to have another nice Avatar and the one I plan to use is my copyrighted KT7 pulling a Snow Trac .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Good luck on the new Avatar!


----------



## mtntopper

I was going to congratulate you as the GrandPooba of Kristi rebuild, but now I will also have to attach another title to your name as the _*KRISTI SNOW CAT AUTHORITY.*_ The great part is that you have and always will be willing to share your knowledge and experience of your project with everyone with no strings attached. You have inspired all the members and many non members to challenge themselves. Much of the growth of the snow cat section is in response to you,* MR. BIGAL*. That is what makes this forum and the members here the authority for snow cat fun, information and help on the web. Thanks again and keep up the flow of great info and fun........
      
Now that the praise is finished, what did I do with my sharp stick????

Bill

_Reposted to this thread since it should of probably been here to begin with._


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok ! You are being way too nice ????What are you guys up to . I better get ready ,cause I know something bad is comin  . If you think I am going to roll over and start being nice to you guys , think again !!!   

But thanks anyway , It sure was nice of you !!!

 Allen


----------



## BigAl RIP

_Evening all ,_

_   Thought you might get a kick outta these pictures .  _

_  The front end comes way up . So does the back . Or I can lower it or raise it level . I can tilt side to side also ._

_   I think I got myself a little sea sick from playing with it  . I bet I could join a “Lowrider Club” with this baby ._


_  The last shot is my little stuffed engine compartment . About all that is left to install in here is the wiring ._

_Enjoy !!!! _


----------



## Melensdad

Al, I remember you described it in a post somewhere, but how did you run the exhaust out through the sides and still make the holes reasonably tight so melting snow does not come into through those holes?

Also, when the body is elevated, is the muffler low enough so that it does not come in contact with the rubber track?  Or is there enough side clearance so the muffler doesn't come in contact with the rubber track?


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Al, I remember you described it in a post somewhere, but how did you run the exhaust out through the sides and still make the holes reasonably tight so melting snow does not come into through those holes?
> 
> Also, when the body is elevated, is the muffler low enough so that it does not come in contact with the rubber track? Or is there enough side clearance so the muffler doesn't come in contact with the rubber track?


 

   The exhaust runs through a asbestos exhaust manifold donut . It is held in place by a thin metal cover on each side . The exhaust pipe cannot touch the body !

  The muffler clears everything very nicely . I cut the  Tail extension off where it goes up the rear of the body . I plan on using stainless steel tubing "polished" to a high gloss when I connect it . 

  I wonder if I even need the extension ???  . Maybe just put a turn out where it is and call it good .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Good Evening  Gents and Ladies  ,

   Its been a lazy day . Just kinda fine tuning a few things on Yetti . Trying to decide on a steering control but as of now I think it will be a "Quadastat single control level"  . It is amazing what they can do . I can add about 4 switches in the control handle for horn, lights, popcorn machine "on" buttom , or shut down the beer tap if Bob S. is sucking it dry again  . 

    Its getting confusing trying to remember everything I want to add ,as I go now . Working up a Electronics list  of goodies that need to be installed . Good God that stuff is costly !!!

   Hey "Ya all" have a safe and sane 4th !!! God Bless each and every one of you !!!


----------



## Doc

Thanks Al;
Hope you and all FF members have a good 4th.
Cheers.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Today I ordered up the GPS unit and the AM/FM/CD radios from Cabela's for "Yetti"

After looking at about a million different GPS units ,I decided to go with a detachable "portable" unit made by "Garmin" .It is just a simple "60" series ,non color screen, but I believe it will do all functions I will require very nicely . I also ordered a Garmin Mapsource"USTopo" to go with it . It will be dash mounted in its own carrier . That way I can transfer it between the different snowcats as I need it . 

The AM/FM/CD stereo is a "Jensen CPM 505" made for boating and wet conditions so it should handle the rougher conditions and moisture it will be exposed too .

 Tomorrow I will order the intercom system .

Hey ! Were gettin closer each day to finishing !!! 


 Enjoy your day !!!


----------



## mtntopper

Hi BigAl
I have owned and used both the black/white and color. Once you go colored you will never go back to the black/white. It is much easier to see and read in different light conditions. Mine have all been Garmin and I also utilize the topo series CD for various mapping applications. 

But again if you can not get out of the parking lot, why do you need a GPS? Oh, I guess you can make your transport trailer home and you will always know where to walk to when the Kristi won't run or is stuck.     Maybe a periscope might be a better idea......


----------



## Melensdad

Allen, all jokes aside, once you go color you'll never switch back to a B&W display for the GPS unit.  I have a small Magellin Meridian Color unit, it was fairly inexpensive and has the optional dash mount, and car power cord too.  All combined I think I probably paid about $350 for everything.  I've used it in a couple different cars as well as off road and even hand-held in the sunlight and been able to read the screen even in direct sun.  Garmin also makes compact color units.

I would say any of the brands is probably good, but color makes a real difference in usability of any of them.


----------



## mtntopper

Al, here is an example of what I have been using (Garmin Etrex Vista CX). You can buy it for under $300.00 for the base unit. It will be easy for you to carry while walking or you can set it up to work in the snow cat as long as it can see the sky. Go for the color screen if you can as it will be much easier to see in all conditions.
View attachment 6353


----------



## BigAl RIP

Thanks Guy's 
Since I never owned one before , I never thought about a color screen . I just replaced my order with Cabela's . 

   Bill , I just reordered the same one you have .
 Thanks Allen


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:
			
		

> Thanks Guy's
> Since I never owned one before , I never thought about a color screen . I just replaced my order with Cabela's .
> 
> Bill , I just reordered the same one you have .
> Thanks Allen


 I think you made a good choice and I doubt the cost upgrade will take too much of your beer money away. 

I don't think the Meridian Color that I own is still produced.  

I liked it for use in a car because the buttons are on the face of the unit making it easier to use while driving.  The Garmin unit is probably a better unit, certainly more popular, with software that is as good or better than the Magellin software.  I simply didn't like the buttons on the side, it relies on feel/tactile recognition over visual recognition.  I'm sure it is easy to use, it just wasn't my preference for a vehicle mount, I am very picky about ergonomics and while driving I wanted the ability to see the buttons rather than having to feel them.  I will admit that for a hand held unit, the ergonomics of the Garmin are probably better while walking with the unit in your hand.  

Damn I over-analyse things


----------



## BigAl RIP

_Evening Folks , 
Today saw the first scratch in the Yetti  ! The Clam shell housing on the hydraulic tilt was able to go past its intended stop point and scratched the body . It will be a simple fix to repair the scratch ,but it just shows a perfect example of Kristi engineers and designers and how stupid they could be !!! It would have been so simple to install a adjustable stop so this could never happen  . After this happened , I went looking at all three of my Kristi’ s and realized all three are damaged by the Clam shell housing moving to far  . A simple ½ coupler and a 3½“ bolt solved the whole damn problem on my KT7  !!! Maybe this is one reason why Kristi folded up !!! Sloppy work  !!!

   I also carpeted out the front seat area and fire wall today . The whole engine compartment is now completely surrounded by 3/8” foil “Class A fire rated insulation” with carpeting over that . That should help make it nice and quiet . 

   I also installed a master shut off switch between the seats to shut down all electrical power to the Yetti . 


   Tomorrow should see the ordering of the Steering control system and also the Intercom setup .


God Bless America  , Happy 4th to all !
_


----------



## Arlow

Hi Al, 
First of all, Happy 4th of July to y'all! 

After much research and internet consulting, I think I have come up with a diagnosis for your ailment. I've come to the conclusion that you have the same problem as me, "perfectionosis". 

I have been trying to come up with a cure, and I think beer is the only answer  .
Seriously though, excellent job, Al, and you work way quicker than I do.   
I am curious as to what your hydraulic problem was.  I guess I should have mentioned this earlier but if anybody has any hydraulic problems, that's what I've been doing for 35 years. I'd be more than happy to try and help.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Great to see you posting ! Yes I think I have a problem  . I just enjoy restoring machines of all types .Beer is good ! 


 The problem was the Kristis Designers allowed the Clam Shell housing to rotate past its supposed stop point . I have corrected the problem now . 
 All seems to be going well . Knock on wood !   The thread will not let me post any pictures . I'll try later !!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Pictures


----------



## BigAl RIP

"Mornin ya all" 

   Here is a picture of what the front seat area looked like when I started !

There is also a before and after pictures of the rear seat area .

Just a little bit of a difference ! 


Coffee's on and the doors open !


----------



## DaveNay

BigAl said:
			
		

> Here is a picture of what the front seat area looked like when I started !



Al, is there a cover for the engine compartment?  Seems like it could get a little loud in there.  I picture a nice fiberglass cover like you see on some I/O engine boats.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Yes ,there is a fiberglass engine  cover . It is a little awkward to install it because it is one solid piece . I am going to place a piano hinge down the middle so I can fold it up before removing or reinstalling  or when I check the engine oil . I also have a recessed area in it to install a "built in"  small tool kit . 

 I also plan to install the heater in that area to disbuse the heat better , In the one front picture to can see it under the drivers feet . Not a good idea . I also have a nice set of 6" oscilating fans to move the heat around better in the cab  , Along the same style as the big trucks have .


----------



## Melensdad

Allen, are you going to install seat belts on the driver & passenger seats? 
Or are you just figuring that the passengers will move into Mike's Snow Master when he pulls you around for your maiden voyage?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Yes ,they were ordered yesterday from JC Whitney .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well.... As bad as I wanted a single control steering lever ,the price and techology was too much for my little pocket book . I opted for a set of right angle single steering controls stacked side by side . This way I will have 100% control on each track at all times .They are self centering and return to neutral when released . It will be able to turn 360 degrees in its own footprint . Here is a picture . These will be built into the arm rest and only the levers will extend out .

I also ordered up the 4 place "SoftCom Stereo Intercom system" along with the matching head sets . If anyone wants a setup like this , let me know .These are the same as the private airplanes use . I am now a "dealer" and will get them to you at my cost .I didn't plan this ,but once the guy found out what I was using it for , he told me to try it out and give you guys a intercom source if you want it too. I thought that was pretty nice of him . The whole set up ran under $500 wholesale complete including 4 headsets . Very reasonable !!! 

Enjoy ,
Allen













[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Univers,Zurich BT][SIZE=-1]Softcomm introduces the new family of Panel Mounted Intercoms for the owner pilot with all the many pilot-preferred features made famous by SoftComm's[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Univers,Zurich BT][SIZE=-1] ATC-2P (two passenger model), the ATC-4P (four passenger model) and the ATC-6P (six passenger model). [/SIZE][/FONT]









[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Univers,Zurich BT][SIZE=-1]These intercoms are so compact that they fit almost anywhere in the aircraft's panel. They are designed to mount either horizontally or vertically, your choice. They are available in both[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Univers,Zurich BT][SIZE=-1]MONO [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Univers,Zurich BT][SIZE=-1]and[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Univers,Zurich BT][SIZE=-1]STEREO [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Univers,Zurich BT][SIZE=-1]versions. These Panel Mounted Intercoms will fit in any home built, business aircraft or general aviation aircraft in production today. They come with all necessary hardware for installation, a tested wiring harness, all audio and microphone jacks and mounting escutcheon plates.[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Melensdad

Al, as for the steering will you have one lever for each hand?  Or will both of them be mounted on one armrest?

I see advantages with both set ups.  Having both next to each other will make it easy for forward and rearward travel because both could be operated with one hand.  It would be somewhat more awkward turning because one hand would have to reach across to the opposite side for turning.  However with one in each arm-rest, it forces 2 hand operation and would give great control in all situations except when you need to reach for the hydraulic tilt controls.

I wonder if an aircraft style yoke might be a good solution too?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Hi Bob,
 The steering levers are close enough together that I can cover both levers with one hand . There is only 2 inches of travel from "stop to stop" so I should be able to just use my thumb and fingers to turn with no problems .

   I still think this is a much better setup than the original yoke system .It sure will make a lot more room ! 

The tilt control is back about 4" behind the steering controls . I don't see me using it alot but if need be ,I can bump it left or right with my forearm if things get real busy steering Yetti .


----------



## mtntopper

BigAl said:
			
		

> I opted for a set of right angle single steering controls stacked side by side . This way I will have 100% control on each track at all times .They are self centering and return to neutral when released . It will be able to turn 360 degrees in its own footprint . Here is a picture . These will be built into the arm rest and only the levers will extend out.[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Univers,Zurich BT][SIZE=-1].[/SIZE][/FONT]


 
As Bob stated, I also assume you will mount them together (in one armrest) and have a free hand for other duties. If these controls function as properly intended, one hand with a finger only on each control lever will be sufficient to maneuver the cat. The lever stroke (forward, neutral and reverse) of the levers needs to be short to allow one hand even single finger operation. If this is not your intention we need to discuss this further via telephone.  An even possible better mount is at arms length at the end of armrest. By resting your arm on the armrest you will keep from jerking the control levers too much in rough conditions. I have found it extremely easy with full hydraulic control in the snow cat to over compensate for what effort is actually needed for control.


----------



## Melensdad

OK Al, now I understand.  But with only 2" of travel from stop to stop I wonder if it is going to be a little jerky controlling it?  Then again it might be a real sweet machine to turn and control.


----------



## mtntopper

Bob, I have run both lever and aircraft style yoke controls on snow cat. Both require very little effort and are finger controls. Over compensation and to much effort does make for a jerky ride. I prefer the two lever control system as you are able maintain complete independence of the two tracks and more precise track movements is available. The yoke requires more elaborate mounting and space requirements. The Kristi looks to me to be more suitable to the lever controls.


----------



## BigAl RIP

mtntopper said:
			
		

> An even possible better mount is at arms length at the end of armrest. By resting your arm on the armrest you will keep from jerking the control levers too much in rough conditions. I have found it extremely easy with full hydraulic control in the snow cat to over compensate for what effort is actually needed for control.


 
Hi Guys ! That is exactly what I intend to do . I feel the arm rest should give me a stable platform to steady my arm . I ran a couple pieces of equipment with this setup and it worked very well .


----------



## Melensdad

Sounds like it will be AWESOME when you get the controls set up.  Should dramatically increase your forward visibility compared to the original set up (_I went back and looked at some of the photos you posted and the aircraft yoke and control panel seemed to cover up the entire forward view in the lower half of the windshield_) so the new set up should give you vastly improved visibility and it should also give you more interior room.  

Great improvements!

Just another thought, but the lower half of the door is solid.  Now that you will have greater visibility, you might want to cut a window hole into that area so you can see immediately in front of the machine.  If you used a "deck hatch" like they use on boats, you could have the assurances it would be very strong and impact resistant, but it would also open so you could let in some air on nice days.


----------



## wilkinsn1

BigAl said:
			
		

> Today I ordered up the GPS unit and the AM/FM/CD radios from Cabela's for "Yetti"
> 
> The AM/FM/CD stereo is a "Jensen CPM 505" made for boating and wet conditions so it should handle the rougher conditions and moisture it will be exposed too .
> 
> Tomorrow I will order the intercom system .



Hey Al,
Don't forget the laptop, plasma TV, and DVD player with 7.1 Surround !   

Great job you're doing.

Gary


----------



## BigAl RIP

wilkinsn1 said:
			
		

> Hey Al,
> Don't forget the laptop, plasma TV, and DVD player with 7.1 Surround !   Gary


 
   Well... I think my wife may give me "lap dances" if I do  a good job on the Yetti ,and she can keep her top on   and the TV will be powered by 12 volts instead of blood . If the lap dance turns out good enough I don't think I will need the TV anyway !!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Just another thought, but the lower half of the door is solid. Now that you will have greater visibility, you might want to cut a window hole into that area so you can see immediately in front of the machine. If you used a "deck hatch" like they use on boats, you could have the assurances it would be very strong and impact resistant, but it would also open so you could let in some air on nice days.


 
   Bob ,
 I sat in the front seat yesterday and with that huge console removed ,the operators viewing area is incredible  ! It's like sitting out in front of the machine !!!

    I found that while sitting in the operators station , I like resting my feet against the bottom portion of the door opening so I will carpet that to make sure it does not get scratched up ,by my big feet . 

   The side windows are huge and all four open ,so I should be able to get lots of fresh air in case you or Mike pass gas   while I tow you home !!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Hi Guys,
    As Bob has already posted in another thread ,I will be taking off for awhile . I am headed up to idaho next week and then will be headed to Panama to work with the school children . My father is doing better and his  doctor has told me to  go now !  I'll grab lots of pictures .

    I figure i'll be closing up the house here the next few days . If any one wants to show up in Panama ,email me at my main Email address and come down ! Bob S. has that email address . 

  I also just got some prices on Track belting and the prices really vary alot . Here is the pricing:

*From Falline in Reno Nevada*

Series 220 belting 6"x 27'  220 pound tensile strenght= $176 each
Series 60   belting 6"x27' 600 pound tensile strenght= $295 each 

*From Capitol Rubber in Sacramento Calif.* 
Series 220 belting 6"x27' 220 pound tensile strenght=  $81 each
series   *???** belting 6"x 27" 330 pound tensile strenght = $108 each

*???*===* this belting is 3 ply or about 3/8 " thick

 So give me some input here and tell me what you think . Capitol Rubber does not show a 600 pound tensile strenght belting that is that thin , but they are a heck of a lot cheaper for the Series 220 belting .  It looks like about 3/8 is as thick as I want to use .  This is prices for rubber only* " no holes drilled " *

  I will need 8 pieces so those prices would be "cost Times 8" .

     Thats almost $2400 plus tax for belting alone if I go with the Falline 60 series !!!


----------



## Melensdad

Allen, my thought is that you might want to take the economical choice as long as the specs are similar.

But I have another thought too.  Since you figured out that the hydraulics can be over-tilted and you now have installed the adjustable bolt stop to prevent that, you may be able to make the "floppy" belts and not damage the sides of your KT-7.  So you might want to get 4 of the belts a bit longer and re-create the original floppy belt pattern?  I'm still skeptical on how much additional traction it provides since no other snowcat manufacturer adopted that system, however, it is a very distinctive look and if you think that it won't damage the sides of your machine it would give it the original look.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Bob,
He could also just do the outer belt.  Personally I say just go with the tight belts and screw the floppy look.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Allen try Goodyear in Sparks NV.  They can get it for about 1/3.  I will look up my notes and see who I talked too.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Thanks for the input Bob & Mike !

    I'll check with them when I get back off vacation . Still kicking the loose outside belt theory around ....

  My KT3 has the 3/8" belting on it and it looks brand spanking new ! I know for a fact that it has been sitting for 5 years . 
   The KT7 was last run in the snow 5 years ago and the drive belts are 1/4 " and cracked to hell . I think I might just go with a 3/8" belting that can handle colder temps .  Yetti wieghs about 3200 pounds so it is pretty light . 

   So what do you guys think about me just running the belting past each end a couple feet and bolting to the cleats as the Snow Tracs do , instead of hinges or laces ???? 
      Good evening guys  ,
           Allen


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:
			
		

> So what do you guys think about me just running the belting past each end a couple feet and bolting to the cleats as the Snow Tracs do , instead of hinges or laces ????
> Good evening guys  ,
> Allen


I have about a mile of conveyor belt in my warehouse, it fails at the laces.  I've only seen one of the ramps fail at a spot that wan't laced, that was because the belt tracked off center and the side got torn on the converyor framework.  There is a lot of stress on the lacing points, which is why it fails there.  The Snow Trac system of overlapped ends is simple and I suspect reliable.  I honestly don't have snow experience to know if it is truely reliable or not, but I suspect that 2000+ Snow Tracs have used the system with a reasonable level of reliability or the owners would have switched it to something better during the overhauls and track repairs.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Thanks Bob ,
 You make a great point . I think I will try that . If need be I can always add the hinges later .

 Looks Like about Thursday will be my last posting day for awhile .
 Allen


----------



## BigAl RIP

*Notice: *
This THREAD has been *temporarily suspended *. DO NOT attempt to correct this situation by adjusting your Computer monitor ! There is nothing wrong with your computer terminal . 

The Author and its producer are taking a short break collecting more research material and getting drunk . Really drunk !!! 

This vastly popular show should continue “next season” with the conclusion of this educational series on “Snow Cat stress” and the restoration story of “Yetti” . The story of the “Butt kicking , Snow Trac hating Kristi KT7” …

Reruns of this thread can be found starting on channel page 1.

Look for the new and exciting episodes to begin again in September . 
Be prepared to laugh along with the other viewers , as those crazy Snot Trac regular characters , *Bogus Bob* , *Mouse Ear Mike* and* Toe Jam Tommo* bumble there way into our hearts for yet another snow cat season as they chase each others tail around in their little “Peddle Powered Snot Tracs” . 

Join in the laughter as Bogus Bob again wears his trademark “short pants” and has those little hairy toothpicks for legs sticking out . 

Cry as we watch Mouse Ear Mike consume a whole jar of Pickle Pigs feet with beer and then attend church services while attempting to keep from farting . 

And look for the exciting conclusion of Toe Jam Tommo as he tries to get his Snot Track actually home and out of his brothers garage . 


New characters are planned for the upcoming season also . Mtnflopper “Festus” will come aboard and be introduced as the stumbling ,bumbling Wyoming side kick of the wonderfully liked Big Al , who is a half track off center . “ Festus” along with regular “Big Boom " , will be portrayed as the loyal KKK (Kristi Kat Klub) members who protect their glorious leader for hurting himself on a daily basis  .


“ Snake eyes Lyndon  ”will also be making guest appearances through out the season as a Don Knotts “look a like “ who is portrayed as the Snow Trac Guru in the series . 


Until then have a good time and be safe .See you next season !!! 

Sincerely,


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I would run it past and bolt it.  The tracks on the KT-3 broke at the hindge when I was running it.  Granted it was the original belting but thats the only places it broke!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Do Not Pay the Ransom!!! 
I have escaped!! Panama was enjoyable and hot . The Beer was really cold . I lost 46 pounds . The natives waved goodbye as I left and seemed to be hugging each other with grief over my leaving . It could have been from happiness , but I like to think it was from grief  . They also seemed to be sad that they had no more beer to offer me .  

I returned home with a nice case of strep throat and a 102.7 temperature . The Miami Airport A.C. system was working perfectly and the temperature was a brisk 14 degrees , I asked the airline steward for a blanket but he was busy , Thats ok , I breathed on him and in about one more day he is going to want a blanket too . 

So the new improved KT7 series "YETTI" is about to begin its 2nd season . All kinds of new Snow Cat equipment is now carefully stored away in the living room which the wife is very excited about . I actually went out to the shop and my KT7 was still there with no harmed caused by those inconsiderate Snot trac wannabes who I am sure were sneaking around while I was gone .
I have a short hunting trip to attend to in Idaho and then it will be restoration time . As the sign says  

Big Al


----------



## villi

Welcome back I missed you !!!!


----------



## Mith

Al, good to see you back. I'm looking forward to getting my daily comedy shot again  Post up!


----------



## wilkinsn1

Big Al,

Can't wait for the 2nd season!!!!!  Welcome back from the Banana Belt. 
Gary


----------



## BigAl RIP

HI!!! You all!!!
 Just arrived back from the Idaho ranch last night  . Looked like it was going to start snowing any time . Hunted Elk for 24 days  .The score was Hunters 2 ,Elk 0 . Though I did fall down a ravine backwards and am now limping around with a sore hip . The Elk all laughed and thought it was quite funny to see a fat guy go sliding by on his back into a draw . Studip Elk!!!  
  Got a nice 6x6 raghorn and we also took a nice fat spike in the last 10 minutes on the last day . Saw  a ton of buck deer ,but none that I wanted to take .  Let me get caught up on some sleep and will get this years restoration series rollin again .


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Welcome back Al!  I was wondering were you were lately.  It's been quiet with out you around and Bob is getting a big head again!


----------



## BigAl RIP

OK Guys and Gals ! 

  The saga continues!!!!    

I am off to Sacramento to go order my new track belting and pick up my new grouser material . I'll let you know cost and type soon .

Tomorrow the new steering  controls get installed . It will be a "two stick finger control" ,operated by the left hand .The right hand is needed for picking my nose !!!  Nothing but "Blue Sky" in front of the driver !!!  All engines gauges and switches will be overhead . That should really open up the operators area in front of "Ole Yetti"


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok ! 
  Track belting is ordered !!! $880 bucks ! That is a great deal . I talked with the fellow down at Capitol Rubber in Sacramento and he give me a better deal .I got one quote from another outfit  for damn near $2500 , but they deal in snowcats belting and really stick it to ya . I got the number and type  they use and started shopping  !!!  They have a ton of different styles to choose from . I went with a 3 ply #330 pound Heavy Duty belting . It is warranted to be flexible at   -25 degrees .


----------



## pixie

Are you going to drill all the holes yourself, Al ?  Or do they come with holes ?


----------



## BigAl RIP

pixie said:
			
		

> Are you going to drill all the holes yourself, Al ? Or do they come with holes ?


 
Hey Pixie !!! How ya doin ???  

I decided to drill my own . I tossed it around with the supplier drilling the holes but I am still unsure if I want the looser outside and inside belt as it had originally .
Remember all the hooplaa that caused last season !!!! I may never be able to make another decision or feel good about myself again !!!

It took many hours of intense therapy to once again realize I am the attractive man ,I thought I was . OH Yea , drilling the belting !!I forgot and wandered off subject  .

Anyway that is the plan for now . Tomorrow on to the new steering controls


----------



## Lyndon

Yetti? Does that mean that it has 'YET' to prove itself? or does this imply that like the Yetti it is only a fable? Ok all joking aside, take one of your grousers to get the hole spacing across, then determine the "Pitch Diameter" and that will be your lateral spacing. DO NOT try to use the old belt as a pattern. This will not work! Don't even think about it! You can determine the Pitch diameter by looking at a Belting sales directory or catalog. They usually have it spelled out pretty clearly. For a fairly good set of tracks you can just lay out the dimension with chalk or white-out works pretty good. If you want "Top of the line" tracks that are generally quieter and don't cause your sprockets to wear you make a template. 4, 5, or 6 rows of holes. Tap one of the end rows for the proper size bolt and thread a set of bolts thru so that you can lay them in the last row you punched. It helps if you put a collar on the drill so that you don't drill clear thru what ever wood you put on the floor or your work benck. There is a hollow punch that has a hexagonal shank that is specifically made for drilling belting. They look like leather punches or the punch that you use to make the wadding for ammunition. That you may want to get from the belting place. DO NOT make the holes oversize. It should be very difficult to thread the bolts in by hand.


----------



## Lyndon

*Re: Re-Assembly*

A good old hand nut driver is desireable. The best tool is a pnumatic butterfly 3/8 air ratchet. Use a Deep 6 point socket. Buy Nylocks and don't fool around with lock washers. From a Fastener supply place the difference in Stainless and Grade 3 or grade 5 will be about 50 bucks for the Kristi's tracks. Thats 50 for both, not apiece.To do a Snow Trac in steel cost me around 100$, in stainless 140$ 960 Bolts (480 per track), 960 Nylocks, and 320 Fender washers. Other Impact, air and electric wrenches work well, but remember your going to be installing around 1000 fasteners and that means lifting the air tool 1000 times. It will be a good 8 or 10 hour day to build one track. And you can absolutely count on being sore after. Does it sould like I might have delt with this before? There is an "UP SIDE". A good set of tracks will last as much as 25 or 30 years so it's a 'One Time' deal. Ah yeah, when you start let me know so that I can make sure that I'm OUT OF TOWN!


----------



## BigAl RIP

*Re: Re-Assembly*



			
				Lyndon said:
			
		

> A good old hand nut driver is desireable. The best tool is a pnumatic butterfly 3/8 air ratchet. Use a Deep 6 point socket. Buy Nylocks and don't fool around with lock washers. From a Fastener supply place the difference in Stainless and Grade 3 or grade 5 will be about 50 bucks for the Kristi's tracks. Thats 50 for both, not apiece.To do a Snow Trac in steel cost me around 100$, in stainless 140$ 960 Bolts (480 per track), 960 Nylocks, and 320 Fender washers. Other Impact, air and electric wrenches work well, but remember your going to be installing around 1000 fasteners and that means lifting the air tool 1000 times. It will be a good 8 or 10 hour day to build one track. And you can absolutely count on being sore after. Does it sould like I might have delt with this before? There is an "UP SIDE". A good set of tracks will last as much as 25 or 30 years so it's a 'One Time' deal. Ah yeah, when you start let me know so that I can make sure that I'm OUT OF TOWN!


 
   Lyndon,
   Thanks for all the good advice . I am looking forward to getting Yetti up and running .

   Looks like quite a few boys have joined FF who have Snowcats . With all these new members it is more important than ever to get ready to pull out stuck inferior brand snowcats and go for parts as they break down !  BUSY BUSY BUSY!!
   I see even ole Mtnflopper has bought another snowcat looking for something that may possibly give me a little competition for ole Yetti  . 

   You still up in the land of popsicles ????


----------



## Mith

> Looks like quite a few boys have joined FF who have Snowcats



Al, while you were away they didnt feel threatened by your superior Snowcat 

Welcome back


----------



## BigAl RIP

Mith said:
			
		

> Al, while you were away they didnt feel threatened by your superior Snowcat
> 
> Welcome back


 
 Dear Mith , Good Morning Sir  

  I would imagine that they have no idea just how superior my Kristi is . It is really a shame . We have members like *Bogus Bob* and ole *Mtnflopper Festus* putting these false ideas into these young kids heads ,that they can somehow be equal with a vastly under rated SnoTrac ,Pimp ,LSD,DVD, Sucker or a Bombsaway .

  A lot of people do not realize that when America was in its infancy, George Washington used a *Kristi KT4* to cross the Potomac and cut down a Cherry Tree for Christmas  ,he then lied and told everyone it was a Blue spuce ( Christmas Tree).  I am almost certain that is not a lie on my part . 

 No, No, No, it is just not fair !!! Both of those members should be bought up on charges of "Crimes against Humanity"


----------



## Mith

> SnoTrac ,Pimp ,LSD,DVD, Sucker or a Bombsaway



 

Man, I missed this thread


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:
			
		

> Dear Mith , Good Morning Sir
> 
> I would imagine that they have no idea just how superior my Kristi is . It is really a shame . We have members like *Bogus Bob* and ole *Mtnflopper Festus* putting these false ideas into these young kids heads ,that they can somehow be equal with a vastly under rated SnoTrac ,Pimp ,LSD,DVD, Sucker or a Bombsaway .
> 
> A lot of people do not realize that when America was in its infancy, George Washington used a *Kristi KT4* to cross the Potomac and cut down a Cherry Tree for Christmas  ,he then lied and told everyone it was a Blue spuce ( Christmas Tree).  I am almost certain that is not a lie on my part .
> 
> No, No, No, it is just not fair !!! Both of those members should be bought up on charges of "Crimes against Humanity"


HECK I don't even know how to respond to this!?!  

I tip my hat to you sir   Absurd as it all was, you certainly made me laugh.

Now if only you could get your Kristi into some snow (under its own power) to see if it might actually work.


----------



## mtntopper

BigAl said:
			
		

> Dear Mith , Good Morning Sir
> I would imagine that they have no idea just how superior my Kristi is . It is really a shame . We have members like *Bogus Bob* and ole *Mtnflopper Festus* putting these false ideas into these young kids heads ,that they can somehow be equal with a vastly under rated SnoTrac ,Pimp ,LSD,DVD, Sucker or a Bombsaway .
> A lot of people do not realize that when America was in its infancy, George Washington used a *Kristi KT4* to cross the Potomac and cut down a Cherry Tree for Christmas ,he then lied and told everyone it was a Blue spuce ( Christmas Tree). I am almost certain that is not a lie on my part .
> 
> No, No, No, it is just not fair !!! Both of those members should be bought up on charges of "Crimes against Humanity"


 
BigUglyAl,
My response is what the hell have you been smoking?????????  Can you send me some, I would like to have some real wild dreams like you seem to have. Man that must be some good chit that you have!!!! Please send some to me......ASAP........I am sure Bob and I should look into some kind of "special program" to enroll you into before you hurt yourself.....


----------



## BigAl RIP

*Smoking ???* Well my wife does call me a "Smokin Hottie" but that is something that I was just born with  .You have to be born with it , I just cannot send it to you like it is Viaga or something . I will confess that I did run out of Dr Pepper and had to use Ginger Ale in my drink  . I have named it "Last Rites" because I don't remember much after that .  

You say I posted something on FF   . I do not remember .If I insulted anyone please forgive as I meant every word . 

Ok ,If I can get my big aching head out the door I am headed to the shop on this rainy Saturday morning in Northern Calif . Back to the steering controls on Yetti .

 Good Morning Guys and Gals . Coffee pot is on and hot and the  front doors open !!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Good Evening All ,
Well I finally got out to the shop and started fiddle fartin with the steering controls .Mostly fartin.... The new controls have about a 8" lever and I had thought about cutting the handle length down to shorten up the height . After thinking about it and trying different locations ,I came to the conclusion that I need that length to move the levels without ending up with a sore wrist from pushing or pulling too hard for long periods of time . They are self centering controls so there is spring tension to return them to center ,everytime I move the handles . I will lower the control housing down and raise the armrest up to offset the longer levels . It looks like everything is going to line up very well  . Nothing can be this easy ,but it sure looks like it is going to work well . Hmmm ...Something is wrong ..... There has got to be more to this . I am sure something will show up tomorrow to slow me down .  

I'll grab some pictures when I get it mounted permanantly in place .That should be tomorrow .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok Folks,
The steering controls are mounted . What a slick way to control the steering over the original airplane yoke style that was in it before  . 

The old console/yoke system was braced in so many places that the driver hardly had room for his feet .The original steering cables ran under your feet and loked like a after thought . Once I place the new padded armrest into position the steering cables will be completely hidden .I was concerned about the length of the control cables ,but it looks like they made it with about 6 inches to spare . 

I had the little woman sit in the drivers seat and with the seat slide adjusted forward for her height ,it will work just fine for her . Tomorrow I will buttom up the connections at the hydro transmissions .

I cannot give enough credit to the guys at "California Push/Pull Inc." in Chico, Calif  . These guys are incredible and knew exactly how to set the controls up so I would have a neutral safety position anytime I released the controls . The controls are smooth as silk !! . Well worth the cost .

Here are two pictures . The original design console/steering yoke and the new design steering handles . All the gauges and starting switches are to be mounted overhead .

I won't even begin to tell you how much fun it was to get my "Fat Ass" behind that old steering yoke design .


----------



## Lyndon

26 pages of !*%#@! ? No Pictures in the Snow? Wheres the Beef? Let's get with the program! The longest thread in snow cat history and you still havn't made it out of the garage! Lets GO!!!


----------



## Melensdad

Al, the controls sure look sweet.  You forgot to post the AFTER picture that shows them installed on your Kristi Snowcat. 

And Bill, you can see this photo of Al's snow cat shows that it is in the snow.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Hey !!!! You know fat guys have feeling too !!  You could set me back 6 months in therapy with those kinds of insults . 
  The Good Lord did not build the world in one day ! And I am taking my time and making sure Yetti will be perfect when I kick the crap out of your Snot Trac !!!
  You keep up that kind of "Potty Mouth" talk and I won't even cook you a hot dog on my Snow Cat Bar-b-que or serve you a cold one from my Snow Cat mini bar when I pull you back to safety !!!

 Oh Yea !!! Now your having second thoughts about that smart mouth of yours !!! 

  Sorry Lord ,but he started it .


----------



## mtntopper

Lyndon said:
			
		

> 26 pages of !*%#@! ? No Pictures in the Snow? Wheres the Beef? Let's get with the program! The longest thread in snow cat history and you still havn't made it out of the garage! Lets GO!!!


 
So well said..........There is no way to say it better or shorter......Come on Al, winter will be over and we will have to listen to your !*%#@! ramblings for another year.......


----------



## BigAl RIP

mtntopper said:
			
		

> So well said..........There is no way to say it better or shorter......Come on Al, winter will be over and we will have to listen to your !*%#@! ramblings for another year.......


 
 Ok ! No more KT7 pictures for you or Lyndon and I am throwing Bogus Bob , Toe Jam tommo ,and Mouse Ear Mike in too , just for good measure . 
 From now on I work in secret . Just make damn sure you show up to get all your butts kick when I am done . And NO !! I am not tellin you where that is or when it will be !!!


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:
			
		

> Ok ! No more KT7 pictures


 OH BOO HOO  . . . seems to me I saw some pictures of your KT7 in the snow.  I think it was stuck on the trailer, in parts and pieces and snow was falling on it.  So I guess you do have a real snowcat 

Heck, my daughter's dog "Snow Ball Puff" has peed on more snow than your snowcat has seen.


----------



## mbsieg

Hey BigAl I for one really enjoyed the 26 pages you wrote!!! Learned alot, I better repaint my cat again or I will be the laughing stock at this FF snow run.


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> OH BOO HOO  . . . seems to me I saw some pictures of your KT7 in the snow. I think it was stuck on the trailer, in parts and pieces and snow was falling on it. So I guess you do have a real snowcat
> 
> Heck, my daughter's dog "Snow Ball Puff" has peed on more snow than your snowcat has seen.


 
   So Bob ???? 
 You still playin big "Bad Ass Snow Cat" in that old flat corn field behind your House ???   . I here your Mama still makes you keep the training wheels on the back of that Snot Trac .


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:
			
		

> So Bob ????
> You still playin big "Bad Ass Snow Cat" in that old flat corn field behind your House ??


Dammit man don't you know the first thing about crop rotation. Last year was corn. This year I had soybeans planted out there.


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Dammit man don't you know the first thing about crop rotation. Last year was corn. This year I had soybeans planted out there.


 
  The "Corn field Flyer" is now the "Soybean Streaker" ?????


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:
			
		

> The "Corn field Flyer" is now the "Soybean Streaker" ?????


 Of course I don't have your majestic mountain views, but then again my Snow Trac gets to actually come out of the garage (_under its own power_) and drive around the countryside (_under its own power_).  I've got my humble bean field and the adjoining farms to travel across, heck I even drive the Snow Trac on the roadways (_under its own power_).


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok , Today I got the right track steering linkage hooked up and working correctly. Sorry... no pictures until *"Snake Eyes" Lyndon*  and that Snot Trac group he belongs to ,says they are sorry for hurting my feelings . Yes Lyndon !!! Big guys have *Big Feelings* !

   Remember the other day when I said it was too easy ????? Well it was to good to be true  . I realized today that either the Kristi factory or the nucklehead  who owned it in the past somewhere, had welded lever extensions on to the Hydro valves to make the steering cables that were about a mile too long , work correctly   . So I spent the entire day cutting it all off , rerouting the steering cables in a new way ,redrilling new linkage connection holes  and setting it back up to make the hydros perform correctly . The new "controls" system  allow the hydros to return to neutral center anytime the control handle is released .It is a safety issue that I felt would be needed . No need to be running up and over the ass of a Snot Trac when they get stuck ...   just because I have fell over in a fit of laughter .Safety first !!!

    I do not know how much this will effect the top speed ,but now  I do not believe the valves could have ever opened completely, the way they had been "Jerry Rig" together . This would have caused a reduction in top speed .

   Tomorrow should see the completion  of the steering system and then I will weld the emergency brake rotors in place, completing that project  also .  

  It's about time to start the wiring and to buttom "ole Yetti" up with her new top body pieces installed . They are are sanded and ready for paint and interior .


----------



## mbsieg

Hey Big Al post some pics I wanna see. PLEEEEEEEEEESE


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok ,
 Left track steering control is now connected . I ended up heading out to my #1 buddy's welding shop and making up a new support bracket for the steering linkages.Thank God for good friends .  It appears that the old one was made from 20 gauge sheet metal and was quite bent . The new one is 1/8 plate and I do believe it will easily outlast me . Tomorrow I will weld the emergency brake rotors in place and start the wiring . 

   Still no pictures until Lnydon realizes his mistake and crawls to me for forgivness  . Well Lyndon.... ??? We are waiting ......   

   You better hurry Lnydon because now all the good interor shots are about to take place and everyone is going to blame you if they don't get to see all the neat stuff I am adding to Yetti .


----------



## mtntopper

mbsieg said:
			
		

> Hey Big Al post some pics I wanna see. PLEEEEEEEEEESE


 
BigAl is self indulging in himself, but did take the time to send me a self portrait since he seems to be a little upset with some of the others here on the forum. He asked that I not post the pick but, I could not resist. He was contemplating the hydro steering lever controls as you can see, he was deep in Yetti thought....... Now I also understand the Panama connection...... 

View attachment 8617

BigAl, you better start the pics back up or you will never know what might pop up for more pics.....


----------



## BigAl RIP

Bill ,
 That is a lot closer picture of me than you know . My nose is broader but it is very close . I do have a little gray hair  on the old noggin too .  

    Well today was one of those *"Crappy Days"* that just waits to sneak up on you when you think your having a really good day  . I had everything hooked up on the  new steering system and secured in place . I even built a "dandy" little bracket support for the steering linkage to be secured too . While I was patting myself on the back and contemplating how super smart I am and how dumb Snow Trac owners must be , Bad Luck stuck !!! 

   I never saw her coming until it was to late . I swear I could see Bogus Bob laughing as she cut me down below the knees .I suddenly realized  that  since I had changed the steering controls ,I assumed the   linkage would still work the same way .

 Oh Lord ,please let me be right ???  I started the motor and gently pushed the steering controls forward . Lets just say I can now turn very tight circles if I throw both steering control levers forward at the same time  . Oh Crap!!! 

   Now tommorow ,after I sober up from the drunken stupor, I will be enjoying shortly , I plan to build another bracket so both tracks go forward when I push the levers forward . 

 Oh and Bob ... You say one word and I will hunt you down and pee on your Snot Track . Thats about 2 gallons of pee  on a good day !!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Good Evening All ,
   Well I sobered up from yesterdays over medication  , staggered to the shop and began reworking the steering controls . I shortly realized that another trip to the welding shop would be required to fabricate another bracket to support the steering linkage . 4 hydraulic hoses were also needing to be rerouted . Finally got the hoses changed and out of the way ,installed the new bracket , flipped over the steering hydro lever 180 degrees and reinstalled everything . It actually works correctly now !!!  

   So now I start the wiring in the morning . I will temporary install the front body cab to start laying out the gauges and switches . 

   Once again it appears that being the Great "Kristi Man" that I am ,I will be accepting Lyndons  apology for his very rude behavior the other day when he made unkind remarks about my 26 pages on my KT7 restoration article . He hasn't apoloized just yet but I am sure it is coming soon . 

    I will therefore continue thrilling the less fortunate snow cat owners and wannabees with amazing pictures and stories of the superior Kristi KT7 restoration as it is once again reinstated to its glorious #1 position that it so rightly deserves  , as soon as I find my damn camera  .

     If everything goes according to plan I hope to add 26 more pages before I am done . Hey Lyndon !!!>>>> Eat my shorts !!! 


! PICTURES TOMORROW !


----------



## bczoom

Grand Poobah.

Glad to hear the steering controls are working.
It sounds like you have enough in place to now take it for a spin.  If so, we're waiting anxiously to hear how fast it is.  I don't recall but I thought the max speed when you got it was about 12 MPH.  What can it do now?


----------



## Melensdad

bczoom said:
			
		

> when you got it was about 12 MPH. What can it do now?


If you drop it out of a cargo plane I'd bet it would go at least 13mph


----------



## BigAl RIP

bczoom said:
			
		

> Grand Poobah.
> 
> Glad to hear the steering controls are working.
> It sounds like you have enough in place to now take it for a spin. If so, we're waiting anxiously to hear how fast it is. I don't recall but I thought the max speed when you got it was about 12 MPH. What can it do now?


 
   Ah... My little Boomer ,good morning  

  One rumor has it that the KT7 could not achieve the magic number of 20 MPH and that is what killed the production . Is it a rumor or fact ???I have a feeling that after what I have redesigned and repaired it was much more than this . Hard to say how fast it can go ,as I have only driven mine from the transport trailer to the shop when I purchased it .  I have been tearing it apart ever since . I have the new track belting on order and it should arrive about the 22nd . After I get the new tracks built and installed , I should be able to answer your question .
   So until then I will just poke along at my "ole man pace"  fiddle farting as I go . 

    Ho and Bob .... That 13 MPH out of a Cargo plane was when it was pulling a Snow Trac  .

   Good Morning Ladies and Gentlemen . 
   Coffee is on and the doors open


----------



## bczoom

OK.  I thought it was more assembled (tracks and such) based on your steering tests over the past couple days.



			
				BigAl said:
			
		

> Ah... My little Boomer ,good morning


You're online awfully early this morning.



			
				BigAl said:
			
		

> Coffee is on and the doors open


Can't stop in for a cup of joe but can you fax me one?


----------



## BigAl RIP

bczoom said:
			
		

> .You're online awfully early this morning.


 
Ah yes I am.

I'm trying to get an early start on screwing with Bob S's little mind . 

Actually while hunting at the ranch ,I tripped backwards over a log and nailed my hip pretty good .I got a black bruise the size of a dinner plate on my ass . It only lets me sleep on it a few hours at a time so I end up taking little mini naps during the day .


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:
			
		

> I'm trying to get an early start on screwing with Bob S's little mind


Hey my wife says I have a brain the size of a dinosaur


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Hey my wife says I have a brain the size of a dinosaur


 Is that a good thing ??? 
And this from a women still in grade school ???


----------



## villi

BigAl said:
			
		

> Ah... My little Boomer ,good morning
> 
> One rumor has it that the KT7 could not achieve the magic number of 20 MPH and that is what killed the production . Is it a rumor or fact ???I have a feeling that after what I have redesigned and repaired it was much more than this . Hard to say how fast it can go ,as I have only driven mine from the transport trailer to the shop when I purchased it . I have been tearing it apart ever since . I have the new track belting on order and it should arrive about the 22nd . After I get the new tracks built and installed , I should be able to answer your question .
> So until then I will just poke along at my "ole man pace" fiddle farting as I go .
> 
> Ho and Bob .... That 13 MPH out of a Cargo plane was when it was pulling a Snow Trac  .
> 
> Good Morning Ladies and Gentlemen .
> Coffee is on and the doors open


Hey Al
Did you get a new belts from FallLine ?


----------



## BigAl RIP

villi said:
			
		

> Hey Al
> Did you get a new belts from FallLine ?


 Hi Villi ,
 I purchased my new belting from Capitol Rubber in Sacramento Ca. $880 total for both tracks . That is #330  3ply heavy duty 3/8 rubber good to a working temp of -25 degrees . I also checked with Falline out of Reno but they were more money and Sacramento is closer for me .


----------



## BigAl RIP

WOO WEE!!! We been busy today !!! 

    Got up early and checked my email for an apology from Lyndon but I don't think his computer is working correctly because I have not recieved it yet . Maybe tomorrow...... 

    Headed out to the shop and with the help of the little woman we placed the front cab section temporarily back into place on Yetti  . My idea is to place all the gauges ,speakers ,intercom control, acc/light switches, adjustable dome lights and radio's in the overhead console . The arm rest on the operators side will extend all the way to the front door leaving me an area to install the choke, throttle, start switches and a "built in cup holder" just in front of the steering controls  . Angle indicator ,compass ,GPS, and indoor/outdoor thermometer will be installed in the front door panel just below the window .Master electrical shutoff switch is between the seat backs as is the emergency brake and the neutral cutout lever  for the hydro transmissions . 
   So that is what I have been doing all day . Measuring and drawing out gauges location ,figuring out what wiring goes where , fuse panel location , etc. etc.etc.   

   Looked at a dandy remote controlled  spotlight that can be controlled remotely from inside or outside the cab ,but at $345 it is hard to justify .

I also plan to use male/female electric plugs connectors so if the upper cab has to be taken off in the future it can be easily done without cutting wires .

    So here are a bunch of pictures :


----------



## BigAl RIP

A few more :


----------



## mlang2005

Al have you spent more $ on parts or booze and dr.pepper?.  Maybe you should cut your losses and buy a brand new snow cat. after another couple of years to finish this one you might be money ahead. Although I am enjoying this thread? as soon as it snows I'am off this computer and heading for the deep powder.


----------



## BigAl RIP

mlang2005 said:
			
		

> Al have you spent more $ on parts or booze and dr.pepper?. Maybe you should cut your losses and buy a brand new snow cat. after another couple of years to finish this one you might be money ahead. Although I am enjoying this thread? as soon as it snows I'am off this computer and heading for the deep powder.


 
   Ahhhh.... Now there is the problem . Without the Yetti ,would I really need the Dr. Rums . So by doing this I am helping to keep a Rum maker and Dr. Pepper in business .  And I just may be lying a wee bit about the drinkin


----------



## bczoom

BigAl said:
			
		

> Looked at a dandy remote controlled  spotlight that can be controlled remotely from inside or outside the cab ,but at $345 it is hard to justify


Poobah,

There's a lot of remote control spotlights for a lot less.  I don't know anything about THIS one for $100 but it came up on a google search of "wireless remote control spotlight".  There's a lot of wired remote control versions for even less.


----------



## Vance

Al,

Boy that thing is coming along!!  Can't wait to see it on some snow (if we ever get any...)  

Personally, I don't like the looks of all the remote control spotlights.  Mostly because all the ones that I see are rectangular.  Just doesn't work for me.  I'm thinking of adding police style rounds ones on my cat.  I haven't decided between pillar or roof mount.  Depends what will fit. I'm a bit worried about the roof lights mixing it up with all the low branches we have in CA.

The marine guys and fire depts seem to use those remote light quite a bit.  They must work.

Vance


----------



## BigAl RIP

_  I think this is the unit I am going with . I really can't see a myself needing anything more than this._

_ [FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Golight Stryker Wireless Remote Control Spotlights – 3049 black   
The Golight Stryker is a motorized spotlight that operates via a handheld and/or dash mount 4-button wireless remote control.  The up and down buttons control the motorized 135 degree tilt of the spotlight and the left and right buttons move the motorized rotation of the light a full 370 degrees.  The light continues to move while a button is depressed.  Once any button is released, the spotlight remains locked in that position until a button is depressed again.  The remotes also turn the light on and off so no additional switches are required.  The radio based remote control is effective to 150 feet.    
A simple two-step installation process attaches the Stryker to your vessel and/or vehicle. The Stryker utilizes a new and innovative mounting system.  A separate stainless steel mounting plate is mounted to the surface via 3 screws and interlocks to the spotlight base for a quick, safe and secure attachment.  
The wireless dash remote control allows for fingertip operation and eliminates the time consuming task of routing a wiring cable from the spotlight to the controller.  This remote can be mounted to the dash, using the 4 screw holes beneath the rubber cover.  
The wireless handheld remote is oval in shape, 3 inches long and about 1.5 inches wide, .5 inches thick, fitting easily into the palm of your hand.  
The Cr5 Pentabeam II technology combines a five-sided parabolic reflector with an axial filament Phillips 9011 bulb. This 6,500,000 adjusted retail Candle Power (500,000 initial candle power) configuration generates an extremely bright beam to penetrate dark spots, cast a broad spectral pattern and reach distances of up to a half-mile away. 
Both UV and saltwater resistant, the Golight Stryker comes with a five-year limited warranty.  The unit is 6 inches high, 7 inches wide and 7 inches deep.  
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
_


----------



## bczoom

BigAl said:
			
		

> _I really can't see a myself needing anything more than this._


GP,

I guess it depends on what your plans are for this light.  For spotting wildlife, I find a handheld works better.  If the game is moving, it's very hard to track with those electronic ones.

Those are kind of a bugger on uneven terrain since you need to change the up/down while you pan left/right.


----------



## BigAl RIP

bczoom said:
			
		

> GP,
> 
> I guess it depends on what your plans are for this light. For spotting wildlife, I find a handheld works better. If the game is moving, it's very hard to track with those electronic ones.
> 
> Those are kind of a bugger on uneven terrain since you need to change the up/down while you pan left/right.


 
 I hav'nt planned on using it for spotlighting critters, but that is a option . My main use is to be able to adjust the light as I am hooking up to a stuck Snow Trac in a Soybean field . 

  Just got finished laying out the consoles for  all the gauges ,switches,   . I think I have a pretty workable plan now . I then went ahead and checked and replaced as necessary the panel lights for the gauges . 

   I have a question ??? If I hook up the hour meter backwards on the electrical ,will the meter run backwards or just short out ???  It is showing 64 hours and it does work, but I would like to run it back to zero .

  Tying the intercom into the AM/FM/CD radio looks like it may be a challenge . It could end up being a "3 Drink Minimum" 


  So this is where I stop for 2 weeks while I head back tomorrow to Idaho. 

   The little lady and myself have decided to have a "Country Thanksgiving" at the Ranch and  enjoy the Elk herds and Deer before they move out for the winter grounds  .

   To all of You . 
 "Happy Thanksgiving" 
This has been a interesting year and I personally have so much to be Thankful to the "Good Lord" for . May the "Good Lord" bless you all and keep you and your families safe...
_ So mote it be _


----------



## Eric L

BigAl said:
			
		

> I have a question ??? If I hook up the hour meter backwards on the electrical ,will the meter run backwards or just short out ???  It is showing 64 hours and it does work, but I would like to run it back to zero .



I cant say for sure, but...

This one time we had rented a motorhome, and ya only get so many miles per day and the generator is charged by the hour.

OK, so this is a later Ford unit, so I call my buddy who worked for Ford and asked about disconnecting the speedo... "nah, dont do it, nothin's gonna work right, the only thing that might work is put a switch in the circuit so when ya get the thing up to cruising speed then you could turn it off, and that might not work either"

OK, scratch the speedo idea... so I look into the hour meter for the generator. Pry off the panel over the microwave.... first I reversed the wires...Hmmm, thats odd the generator died, WTF did I just do?....OK, blown fuse on generator (outside under motorhome) note to self, dont do a hot swap with the unit running.
Try again , making my connections with everything off...no deal, blows fuse again...

5 or 6 fuses later...

Ended up just disconnecting the hour meter and connecting the wires together, I think...

Saved a whole 20 bucks probly spent $5 in fuses

Eric


----------



## mbsieg

Big Als snow suit for Yetti


----------



## BigAl RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> Big Als snow suit for Yetti


 
That is absolutely ridiculous ! Everyone knows my suit has a picture of me on the chest as I am my favorite super hero  and it is lavender . 

    I have been up here at the ranch over the Thanksgiving holidays .So about Monday should find me getting started again on Yetti .We have received snow almost every day . The Elk are really working over the hay bales I placed out for them , 5 tons of hay and I believe it will be gone in another month.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Finally got the back to ease up a bit and did a little work on the overhead console . I used 1/2" & 3/4" plywood to build the frame . Small wooden hardwood blocks were fiberglassed to the inside of the cab to support the frame work. 
All switches, radio's and Gauges were laid out with a pencil and square to find problems before cutting holes . Lastly I used a hole saw and a jig saw to make my cut outs . This be be covered in fleece before gauges , radio's , etc. are installed . 
   I also use Elmer's glue with wood screws to fasten the two pieces together . This is the best glue I have ever used !!!It is sandable and expands to fill voids as it dries . More tomorrow. 

   Heres a few pictures in progress


----------



## Melensdad

Al, is that glue a polyureathane (sp?) glue?  If so, it is great stuff.  Waterproof and stronger than the wood it joins.

How are you going to fasten the overhead console to the top of the cabin?  

Just from the standpoint of weight, had you considered using sheet aluminum or even steel?  I suspect either would have weighed less than wood, but then again wood is pretty simple to work with and shape and if you are not adding too much to other areas then the overall weight gain would not be a big deal.

I was going to work on my Snow Trac today, but I got a call to go to Hooters for some beer this afternoon and, well, I have my priorities in line.  Maybe the wiring on the ST4 will be done tomorrow?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Hi Bob ,
 Yes it is that new glue you mentioned . Best damn stuff I ever worked with ! 
 The console is pretty light weight ,maybe 2 or 3 pounds total . I used hardwood blocks ,glassed to the inside of the body to secure the console in place .
  I went ahead and cut the radio,speaker, and light holes after the picture was taken . I should finish it all up tomorrow and have the covering and gauges installed . 
 I have made it one piece with quick disconnects so it can be removed easily .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Hi All ,
Well the console is installed  . With  the help of the little lady it went quite well . She helpped me with the fleece covering and holding it in place as I screwed in the stainless steel wood screws . I think it turned out better than expected .  
   I guess my next adventure is to build the arm rest which will house 1 cup holder on each side along with  throttle,choke and engine switch on the operators side . Don't quite know what it is going to look like until I get going on it 

 Heres a few pictures


----------



## BigAl RIP

This overhead console contains my AM/FM/CD radio , Intercom radio , 2 overhead lights ,1 stereo speaker , all the engine gauges including hour meter and a 6 switch light  illuminated "center" for all the add on stuff . 
 I will get a name plate made up at the trophy shop with all the switch functions engaved on it .


----------



## mbsieg

Nice!!!


----------



## mlang2005

Only BigAl would have a cup holder on both arm rests so he could double fist the Dr.Rums  but only install one STEREO speaker. I guess if all your going to do is listen to crackly old am/mono radio and the weather channel it will all sound just the same.


----------



## BigAl RIP

mlang2005 said:
			
		

> Only BigAl would have a cup holder on both arm rests so he could double fist the Dr.Rums but only install one STEREO speaker. I guess if all your going to do is listen to crackly old am/mono radio and the weather channel it will all sound just the same.


 
 Come on you guys !!!!  Do I look and think  like Bogus Bob ???  The KT7 is about 5 feet wide in the front cab, but 13 feet long . Kinda makes sense to put the second stereo speaker in the back huh !!!!! Good Greif ! Do I look like a snot trac owner ..........  . Besides each set of headphones will have the stereo  music piped through them . Think of the KT7 and the extra speakers as a boom box .When I get to where I am going .... Crank it up ,throw some  Elk steaks on the ole barby and pour me a cold one . Maybe a little Nitty Gritty Dirt Band ???  Where its still ok to Rock and Roll .   OH YEA... WE BAD !!!


----------



## bczoom

mlang2005 said:
			
		

> Dr.Rums


Tried one of those yesterday _for the first time_
It's a nice mix.

I would propose that the combination of Dr. Pepper and Captain Morgan be changed to Captain Pepper.  He then out-ranks Sgt. Pepper and if in the Navy, will most likely outrank Dr. Rum.


----------



## BigAl RIP

bczoom said:
			
		

> Tried one of those yesterday _for the first time_
> It's a nice mix.
> 
> I would propose that the combination of Dr. Pepper and Captain Morgan be changed to Captain Pepper. He then out-ranks Sgt. Pepper and if in the Navy, will most likely outrank Dr. Rum.


 
  Hey be careful there boys !!! That drink is one of my best kept secrets . Don't be changin the name or I won't know how to mix it . And the Dr. part of the name  makes it sound more like a medience , which I need  on a daily basis . .

OK On with the SHOW !!!!!   

  I eventually made my way to the shop to work on them there arm rest .I didn't really know what I wanted so I just started cuttin out plywood pieces . Did you know a electric jig saw can poke your finger about 500 times before you can let go of the trigger ??? Man that hurts Too!!! Never Drink and jig saw at the same time !!!! 

   Anyway ,I think I came up with a pretty basis design I like and it also gives me a wire chase to run any wires inside it . Take a look and let me know what you think . These will be carpeted and the cup holders will then be set in place . I also realize that the bottom of the armrest  will need trimming to allow for the headlite covers to be installed.

    And before you ask ..... Yes Bob , they are PVC end caps for 2 1/2"  pipe .

    The little dude with the hat was just sittin around and wanted in the picture !


----------



## BigAl RIP

Here's a shot of my engine start set up . It is on the operators arm rest . I will also add the throttle and choke here too .I did not want any key to start my rig .  I lose stuff real easy and i don't feel like crawlin around in the snow looking for keys which eats up a lot of valuable Drinkin time .


----------



## bczoom

Poobah,

A couple questions/thoughts.
I don't recall if there's a center console.  If there is, does it have an arm rest?  If so, is it the same height?  It seems uncomfortable when you get in a vehicle and the armrests are at different heights.

For the steering controls, I assume you're going to be resting your arm/elbow on the armrest for stability and to reduce fatigue on your arm.  Is it pretty comfortable or does the rear of the drivers armrest need something higher so you can rest your arm?

Big Boom


----------



## BigAl RIP

Good morning Boomer ,
The steering controls are automatic centering and will return to the neutral position anytime they are released . There is no console between the operator and passenger .I got in Yetti and tried the heigth of the arm rest a few times and it seems all right  . Maybe I can just rest my arm on my new travel mug


----------



## BigAl RIP

Just returned from Sacramento picking up the new track belting . With the tool to punch the holes it came in right at $1000 . Does anyone know if the old Flexco fasters are reusable?? I am going to use channel design steel  instead  of straight square bar stock for the protectors over the wood cleats . I am checking into getting cold rolled steel which should be stronger . I figure it would protect the cleats more if the steel extended down the sides . It will require some routering on the side of the new cleats ,but I think it will be better . Has anyone ever tried using a power punch to make the holes ??? My friend has a machine that will pop holes right through 3/4 steel so I wonder if it would work ???


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:
			
		

> I am going to use channel design steel  instead  of straight square bar stock for the protectors over the wood cleats .


Ok this might be a totally silly question but what about using square tube steel instead of wood with a c-channel over the top of it?

Seems you could use something like 2" square tube, it would have rounded edges so it would not cut into the rubber.  Your buddy with the machine shop could drill a large enough hole in one side to get a socket though and a smaller hole in the other side to get the bolt through.

Forgive my feeble attempt at artwork, but in the attached drawing, the green represents the belting, the yellow would be a flat backer plate, the light and dark blue would be a bolt/nut.  Red is a piece of square steel tube, figure a 1.5" diameter hole on one side, and a 3/8" hole on the other side?  Just a thought. . .


----------



## mtntopper

I see two problems with the round corner steel against snow. It will not bite and hold on ice or hard pack snow conditions. Bob's design will weigh more than the poor little VW or little Ford can handle when all of the 2X2's square tubes are packed full of snow and ice. The wood will bite the snow much better than a steel covered piece of wood and will require significantly less HP to turn the tracks...... Just my .03 for what it is worth.....


----------



## Melensdad

Bill, you are correct that it would not grip on ice, no arguement from me.  But then again, I figure that this is BigAl's snowcat so really it just has to make it out of the garage and up a ramp onto his trailer.  

If it gets any farther than that I think there would be a celebration.

Now as to the original design, it actually is pretty sound.  It is a tapered piece of hardwood, trapazoid shaped, wider at the belt side and about 1" wide away from the belt.  There is a flat piece of bar stock covering the wood with bolts that are left exposed.  The bolt heads would provide good grip on ice, the steel bar stock would also serve as a cutting edge on ice.  

The only weak link would be the wood.  Perhaps it could be replaced with plastic.


----------



## BigAl RIP

I am thinking of taking Plastic lumber and planning it down to the exact shape and size of the original wood cleats . Whatta you think ??? Will the plastic hold up ? Something like the TREX decking they use on house decks .


----------



## mtntopper

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Bill, you are correct that it would not grip on ice, no arguement from me. But then again, I figure that this is BigAl's snowcat so really it just has to make it out of the garage and up a ramp onto his trailer.
> 
> If it gets any farther than that I think there would be a celebration.


 
If his ramps are metal, I hope his cleats are wood or he may not even make it up the ramp on to the trailer. 

I went up the slight angled steel ramp on my trailer Saturday and slid the LMC right back to the ground.  Steel on wet steel is like vaseline on a mirror, if it is even slightly wet or snowy. I went to town today for trailer modification materials....That is not going to happen next time. It was kind of fun backing up and hitting the ramps with enough speed to overcome the steel on wet steel and still landing on the trailer deck...If the wife would of seen the show, I would probably be grounded now..


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:
			
		

> I am thinking of taking Plastic lumber and planning it down to the exact shape and size of the original wood cleats . Whatta you think ??? Will the plastic hold up ? Something like the TREX decking they use on house decks .


 I am unsure about the TREX stuff, it is a composite of sawdust and resin.  It is not designed for any stress loads, bearing, etc.  It can be used for decking but I'm not sure if your application would be a good one. It might be, but I just don't know.

I'd consider a UV stabilized nylon or some other material that would hold up to very cold temperatures and water/freezing/thawing.  I actually talked to my buddy with a machine shop about something similar for my Snow Trac.  He pulled out some books and rattled off material types that were appropriate but I honestly don't recall what they were.  I do recall that I could buy the material in sheets like you buy plywood, and it came in various thicknesses from very thin to very thick slabs and it could be cut with a table saw.


----------



## Eric L

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> He pulled out some books and rattled off material types that were appropriate but I honestly don't recall what they were.  I do recall that I could buy the material in sheets like you buy plywood, and it came in various thicknesses from very thin to very thick slabs and it could be cut with a table saw.


Sounds like it could be UHMW or VHMW... bad news if ya ask me, if ya want slippery, just coat it with grease and save the $$

check Mc Master Carr and search UHMW... I had issues so I couldn't paste a link.... I'm not sure if its Firefox or Mc Master.


----------



## bczoom

Do you have a pic of the wood cleats you want to protect?  How tall are they?

I have a thought that consists of using rubber stall pads (for horses and cows).  The rubber is 1" thick and can handle anything you throw at it.  Not sure if these pads, cut into strips could do something for you.  Maybe put strips on either side of the cleats.  The rubber would give you the needed traction on steel or ice.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Boomer ,
 I know the rubber mating material you are refering too . I do not think it would work . Here is a picture of the original track set up from kristi . All I want to do is extend some steel protection down the sides of the cleats . that is why I thought of using channel . I also believe channel would have less chance of bending as some of these straight steel bars have . I guess I can always use Oak cleats , if nothin else . To bad I cannot import some Nespero wood out of Panama . Nothing can hurt that stuff !!!


----------



## bczoom

Would Uni-Strut channel work?


----------



## BigAl RIP

bczoom said:
			
		

> Would Uni-Strut channel work?


 
 I'm not familar with that . I can get the channel at cost and I do believe it would outlast the flat bar .


----------



## bczoom

BigAl said:
			
		

> I'm not familar with that.


It may be worth checking out.
www.unistrut.com

In the top bar, click on products then select the width you want (1-5/8", 1-1/4" or 13/16").  Although not in the pics, they make it with holes pre-set in the stock.  For an idea, they have some pictured in their fiberglass stock.

Actually, looking around their site, it's kind of lame.  Do a google search for the product and you'll see all kinds of other accessories.  If it doesn't work for the KT-7, it'll work nice in the shop.


----------



## BigAl RIP

OK ,I changed directions this morning and got my new spotlight ordered . Still looking for some new headlights but I need to wrap this up . Here's what I got :

12 volt Golight Stryker remote control spotlight - chrome color
Wireless handheld remote control and wireless dash mount remote control effective to 150 feet
360 degrees of motorized rotation and 140 degrees of motorized tilt
65 watt bulb draws 5.5 amps - 6.5 million adjusted retail candlepower - 500,000 initial candlepower 
1 foot cord for power connection to existing vehicle or boat harness or additional 16 gauge wire you provide to reach fuse box
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## BigAl RIP

After getting my new spot light ordered I decided to attack my headlight problem that I posted in another thread . The problem is there are no headlight housings and I was afraid of creating a fire hazard the way it was just shimed in place as before .The headlights rested against the fiberglass body . If it caught fire there is no way on God's green earth I could put it out in time to keep the whole rig from going up in smoke . Since it is raining and cold here today ,the last thing I wanted to do was crawl around in some junk yard trying to find something I could make work . 

 Anyway , I made a two piece sheet metal setup . The inside piece holds the light away from the body and the cover piece  hides the wires on the inside . Pictures will not load ,so i'll try later


----------



## BigAl RIP

Here's the pictures


----------



## Eric L

Glad to see you went "all out" on the plating 

so how does the light mount to that?, and how will you aim the lights?

Eric


----------



## BigAl RIP

Yes ,thank you . That is my Mexico chrome finish . Now don't be a smart mouth youngin ! I just do not know now the inside light covers  will get finished yet. Paint, Chrome, carpet, human flesh from your ole hide ..... who knows ????? 
The little sheet metal piece in front of the cover on the first picture gives me the abilility to adjust my lights . If that don't work I will just kick it with my size 13's . 

Anyway .... on to more important stuff !!!!  I temporary set the rear cab back in place so I could build the new rear overhead console and the arm rest . I glassed in the mounting blocks and should finish tomorrow . This console will only contain the 2 rear dome lights and the radio speaker . 
By the weekend I should be pulling both cab sections and painting them in the T-5 Ford Copper color . 
I am also going to glass over the old gas filler hole on the rear cab section . It was moved to the middle section to give the rear area a cleaner look . Time for my medience


----------



## Eric L

Al, Do you ever get confused as to which end the cab(s) go on? what was that llama with the 2 heads from Dr. Dolittle... push me pull me? or something like that?

  ​


----------



## BigAl RIP

Eric L said:
			
		

> Al, Do you ever get confused as to which end the cab(s) go on? what was that llama with the 2 heads from Dr. Dolittle... push me pull me? or something like that?
> 
> 
> ​


 Eric ,Your right about that !!! Sometimes I want to lead and sometimes I want to follow ,but I always want to be comfortable !!!!  When I was doing the body work ,the only way I could tell which was which ,was by the moon roof . 
   That reminds me ..... My cover  blew off while returning from Colorado so I need to go get some smoked Plexie glass to build a new one .Geez ! I'll never be done ....


----------



## BigAl RIP

Evening all ,
 In between going up and seeing Pop at the hospital I got a little done on ole "Yetti" . I guess this ole rig has become my therapy to keep my mind busy from all that is going on .
     I cut the new arm rests for the back seats and put a second  "Glass " coat on the mounting blocks that will secure the overhead console. I also positioned and drilled the Bosch Flood lights for the rear cab . I will end up with 3 lights to see the area behind me .I also have a new set of fog lights to install ,but I have just about decided that I do not need them . The kT7 already has a set in the front below the headlights . 
  I also recessed the mounting holes where the doors bolt to the cab frame . I am hoping to completely hide the mounting bolts under the new upholstery when it is done . 
   I somehow managed to completely screw up cutting out  the new rear armrest . So now I am salvaging my 3/4 " plywood for another attempt tomorrow . I think I may head down to the local Heavy truck parts house tomorrow to look at the new LED tails lights that are so popular . I really like the amount of light they throw out . They are not cheap but may be well worth the money if it can caution other people that I am a slow moving rig . SHould I look at installing a flasher unit so these always flash when they are turned on ??? Seems like the logical thing to do .... 

    One last question ..... I am about ready to get the window glass tinted . Should I go for the darkest tint avalible or somewhere in between ???
   It high sunlight conditions the dark tint would be great ,but I wonder about night driving ??? Never having had tinted windows ,I have no idea ..


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok ,i'm back  ,
 Picked up the new rear LED tails lights yesterday . They are rubber mounted and fit in the existing body holes perfectly  . I decided to do away with the old back up light and add two more flasher LED's in the rear . I already have the new Flood lights mounted in the rear ,so the little back up light would not really do much ,besides I want all the flashing lights I can put on this thing . I think the fog light holes in the front ,are going to get the amber LED's and I will add a set of  new Fogs lights with higher output on the roof cab .

    Also ordered up my new "Smoked 1/4 " plexi glass for the moon roof and picked up the new hinges for it . It is to be completely made of Peliglass with no metal so it will look very modern . 
    Also I did away with the cheesy slide bars that keeps the doors open . All they were good for was breaking the door and let the door hit me in the head when it would prematurely release  !!! I replaced these with gas stuts that are now connected at the center of the door where it is stronger and there is less flexing of the fiberglass . It seems to work and gave it a real clean look .
   I am now working on the door locks to get them to work correctly . The doors have been reinstalled on the body and adjusting is a real pain in the asre (< English for Ass). 
 Camera needs new batterys and then I will most a ton of pitures for your inspection .
   On another note I may have just picked up a Rebuilt Corvair engine for my KT4 restoration project that is coming up soon. That would sure make life easier .


----------



## Mith

> real pain in the asre (< English for Ass).



The proper spelling would be 'Arse' 

But us English would never speak that way. We refer to it as ones 'bottom', though such subjects of discussion are actively avioded. We are posh you see!


  Yea, I can dream!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Evening Folks , 
   Sorry about the bad spellin there ole boy . I'll try harder next time . 

   Decided to  go with red LED's lights  on the front cab also as it will show up better . Boy !! They don't give those things away !! 
  Somehow the damn front door adjusted itself last night and works perfectly with the door latch now . I am still not quite sure how that happen ,but who cares . While I had the door latch  mechanism apart I cleaned and lubricated the internal parts .Man I love silicone spray.  I'll paint the latch cover to match the interior colors.  

    I have a few pictures to add in to the thread showing the front door with the new gas stut in place .

   Dad got to come home today from the hospital , so I plan on spending the major part of tomorrow working on the last few details that need to be done before I can start painting the upper cab pieces . 

   This KT7 project is starting to get close to finishing and as always, I am already looking forward to the next restoration project  . My enjoyment is not in the operation of the KT7 but the Restoration of it  . I just love to repair and redesign stuff . 
   The KT7 will be a "one of a kind " for sure . I just hope that it will perform as well as I think it may . Getting my return on investment is impossible as I am approaching a 1000 hours restoration time before I am done . Thank goodness my labor is free . The original cost in 1973 was $11000 not including extras for a "Bare Bones"  KT7 . I just wonder what it would cost in todays dollar especially with the upgrades that have been added . I have kept pretty close track of material investment and it is amazing how fast it can add up .  
 Who knows ... Maybe some Hollywood Movie Star type with more money than sense ,will see it and decide he just has to own it .


----------



## mlang2005

Al now you have put red tail lights on both ends? As if that thing wasnt hard enough to tell if it was cummin or going. Maybe some amber lights for the front would be better, they make them in leds that will fit in the rubbers you already installed. Have you tried running yhe lights with a flasher? in my experience it takes more than two led lights to make the flasher flash. They just dont draw enough amps to make it flash, but an electronic flasher might work.


----------



## bczoom

mlang2005 said:
			
		

> Maybe some amber lights for the front would be better,


I'll 2nd that thought.

Red denotes the rear of the vehicle.  You couldn't even register a vehicle with red lights in the front.

Regarding the window tint, I would probably match the laws for a vehicle.  Check for your state but in most, they require 70% of light to come through the windshield and drivers left/right windows.  For the rear, tint as dark as you want.  It's not hard to see though at night.


----------



## BigAl RIP

mlang2005 said:
			
		

> Al now you have put red tail lights on both ends? As if that thing wasnt hard enough to tell if it was cummin or going. Maybe some amber lights for the front would be better, they make them in leds that will fit in the rubbers you already installed. Have you tried running yhe lights with a flasher? in my experience it takes more than two led lights to make the flasher flash. They just dont draw enough amps to make it flash, but an electronic flasher might work.


 
    I originally wanted Ambers for the front but the auto parts store did not have any and were not sure if they were avalible in this brand . I will check with the main clerk tomorrow .I had not thought about the flashers ....I figure it will take me about two full days to wire the KT7 up with the new wiring, fusible links and fuse panel 

I can't believe we finally have a partly sunny day  here !!!! It has been miserble for a week .
  I jury is still out on the window tint ....?????   I need to get the windows down to the local glass shop to see if they can replace the old dried out rubber trim inserts that retain the glass in place .
 About all I have left to do in the front is drill the new hole for the Windshield wiper, drill the new overhead fog light mounting holes  and build the front door console that will house the GPS, 12 volt adapter , compass ,search light remote and cell phone . Oh yea  .... and build the new Moon roof when I get my smoke plexie glass . 

 Good God !!! Now I'm tired again just thinking about it !!! I think i'll take a nap .


----------



## mtntopper

BigAl said:
			
		

> Decided to go with red LED's lights on the front cab also as it will show up better . Boy !! They don't give those things away !!


 
Ok BigAl, The truth for the red lights in the front are so when you are being pulled backward by a SnoTrac, LMC or Tucker after being broken down/stuck, you are going to claim you had to push the broken down/stuck SnoTrac, LMC or Tucker out of your way. Right????  
Confess Allen, you have been caught in your little deceptive plan...


----------



## BigAl RIP

mtntopper said:
			
		

> Ok BigAl, The truth for the red lights in the front are so when you are being pulled backward by a SnoTrac, LMC or Tucker after being broken down/stuck, you are going to claim you had to push the broken down/stuck SnoTrac, LMC or Tucker out of your way. Right????
> Confess Allen, you have been caught in your little deceptive plan...


 
 Damn ! Your good Bill !
   I did not think anybody would ever have figured it out with all the little pee brains we have on this site  . I bet you rode the short bus to school too . 

   Ok ,on to more important stuff . I'm gettin close .... real close . And now I want to make a change . When Kristi set up the front windshield wiper they used a wiper motor that looks like it belongs on a Mack Truck ! The damn thing is huge . The arm itself is not that long and it does not clean off the passenger side at all . I want to "Poo Poo can" it and get a wiper motor for each side that is smaller in size but capable of cleaning both halves of the window . I am thinking about something like this :






*ELECTRIC WIPER MOTORS*

*

<LI type=circle>Ensures clearer viewing and greater safety in all driving conditions <LI type=circle>Replaces vacuum motor perfectly 
Maintains a constant, even sweep of windshield 
Single-speed motor has full 90° swing. 1-3/4" from center of shaft to side mounting hole, 3-1/4" long in—line center shaft. Adaptable to all top and cowl installations. With switch, seals, washers, nut and instructions. Fits passenger's or driver's side. Must be used with stainless steel arm and blade, available separately. For negative-ground systems only.​*








Also ,what do you guys think about installing a couple in the back window ??? I don't think I will need them but now is the time if I do need to install them .
 Here's a picture of the front end and the killer wiper motor from hell .


----------



## SkiDozer 302

Al,
Maybe you stated this already in one of your earlier post but, what make and model of head lights did you go with? Do they have a high and low beam? Do you know what there wattage would be?


----------



## BigAl RIP

SkiDozer 302 said:
			
		

> Al,
> Maybe you stated this already in one of your earlier post but, what make and model of head lights did you go with? Do they have a high and low beam? Do you know what there wattage would be?


 
 I'll have to check .
 They are the original ones that came with the KT7 . I do not believe they are dual function . I'll check the wattage  and let you know . I also sent you a PM . 
   Tomorrow should find me on the rear cab section and finishing up the last few details before they are removed to prepare for painting . Other than the wiper I believe the front cab is basically done and ready for prep and paint .
   I'll also need to order up the Gas Bar-b-que and weld the bar-b-que reciever hitch on the track assembly . 
   I am kinda leaning toward a Yakima Roof Rack but I may also just build one from light weight steel tubing . 
 The new spot light should arrive tomorrow . 
I still am looking for a plastic to make the track cleats from or go with a Oak wood material . I will be using a steel channel in place of the straight bar stock that was originally used .
 I will also build the new front door console tomorrow .
 Its Miller time


----------



## mlang2005

Al I would use reset breakers instead of fusible links. In the event of a short circuit or over load (hot tub heater and blender being used at the same time)it will simply trip  the breaker  instead of burning a fusible link, much easier to reset a breaker than replace a burnt link


----------



## BigAl RIP

mlang2005 said:
			
		

> Al I would use reset breakers instead of fusible links. In the event of a short circuit or over load (hot tub heater and blender being used at the same time)it will simply trip the breaker instead of burning a fusible link, much easier to reset a breaker than replace a burnt link


 
 Damn good point ! Can I get them at a Napa dealer or are they a special order item only ???


----------



## mtntopper

Allen, here is a link to some different types of 12V circuit breakers available:
http://www.wiringproducts.com/?target=dept_11.html

I picked up the Cole Hersee 30 and 50 amp breakers at my local parts store. They are pretty standard stock. Watch the stud length and cut them off if they will contact any other metal after being installed. I had a replacement wiper motor that was installed on the BR before I bought it and the studs in some of the circuit breakers would actually hit the motor and sparks would fly. I cut the studs off to a shorter length and put heat shrink on the ends of the studs. They are great for larger electrical loads that you need to protect such as a 12 volt auxillary heater. Just size them to your needs and make sure you use the proper size wire to carry the load.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Oh Man ! What a day ! 

    Nothing has gone according to plan ????? 
   Started out working on the rear door adjustment . Then had to stop and drive halfway across the county to look at a corvair engine I found for the KT4 . It looks like it will work so I bought it . 

Decided to name the Kristi KT4 "Dumbo" , because it looks like a Dumbo !!! You take a look at my avatar and see what you think ....

     Back to the house then I realize I need to go get more bolts and stuff at the parts house . Ended up also picking a set of amber lights up for the front cab so all them  whiny snowcatters   would stop giving me a bad time about my red front cab lights . 

   Ok, back to the door and realize that the opening has grown in width and I need to move the door hinge over a 1/4 inch  . It does not sound like much but it is a major amount when working with a door and latch system .

   Cut another 4 1/2" hole in the back to accommodate a second  tail light  and installed all the LED lights in the rear . It looks pretty sharp and I think it will throw out a lot of light . One set will work in unison with the headlights and one set will be tied to the front amber flashers .

   Installed the new Amber lights in the front and set up and marked the placement for the new wiper motors in the front section . 

Forgot I ran out of Dr. Pepper so I don't have no medience for tonight !!! 

 Tomorrow should finally see the rear arm rests and overhead console constructed and installed . 


Pictures tomorow . 

   Hey did I ever get my apology from Lyndon about my 29 pages of crap  ........


----------



## BigAl RIP

I know your not going to believe this, as I sure as hell don't believe it and I was the one who took the picture , so someone has got to believe it !!! I hope that makes sense !!! 

     I set the center cab section in place today and it actually fit !!!!! Damn near dropped it off the other side of the snow cat as I was putting it on . I went whizzing around to the other side , cussing the whole time . I bet you guys did not even know a fat man could go whizzing .... Its a art I learned when I was about to screw up one time . Whizzing is something a  fat dude  can do .
This is not to be confused with "taking a whiz" as that is a whole nother type of whizzing that should only be demostated after many beers .
 Watch your mouth Bob ... I know what you are thinking !!! 


 OK ! The interior wood work is all done ! Armrest and all . 
   Remote search light was installed . Man that thing is cool  
 Gas stut on rear door installed . Latch assembly cleaned ,lubed and working . It's as smooth as cat fur !!! All the little "doo dads" have been checked and fitted as neccessary .  The temperature ,   snow cat angle gauge, GPS ,12 volt adapter and search light remote switch all fit in the overhead console ,so I did not need to add a door console .  


Found some hidden Dr Pepper in the back of the pantry , so I am back on my medience  .

 Tomorrow I will adjust the center cab section ,set up the heater and fans ,install the center engine cover and make up the new tool and emergency kit storage area whiuch is to be built in the top . 
 Lots of pictures !!

Were gettin closer !!!
 Life is good


----------



## BigAl RIP

More pictures


----------



## BigAl RIP

Last two


----------



## Vance

Nice work, Al... Really!!! 

One thing that I will warn you about that I understimated from my previous experiences with cats - they VIBRATE alot!!  I'm sure my Tucker is worse than others because of the solid bogies but I'm sure they all do to some degree.

Be sure to bolt everything tight and locktite/nyloc everything!!

Vance

Hmmm from the looks of that thing you're gonna need some kind of horizontal dumbwaiter to pass coctails from the rear to the front!!!


----------



## mtntopper

Vance said:
			
		

> Hmmm from the looks of that thing you're gonna need some kind of horizontal *dumbwaiter* to pass coctails from the rear to the front!!!


 
I think he plans on using Bob.....


----------



## BigAl RIP

mtntopper said:
			
		

> I think he plans on using Bob.....


 
 Oh Man !!! That was a good one Bill !!! I just about spewed Dr. Rum all over my moniter


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well I disassembled the heater and plugged off the two hose vents that will not be used .I also checked the heater core and motor . Seems to work fine . I also repainted it to closely match the carpet that will be used on the engine cover where the heater is to be mounted .

    I am not sure what the engine cover fits ,that I have on the KT7 ,but it sure as hell does not seem to fit the KT7  . I tied it every way I can think of and it is about 6 inches to short .Something is missing . It is way too heavy !!!

   "So I have decided to just scrape it and build a whole new light wieght cover with built in covered doors enclosures" for the Mini Bar , Survival kit , tool kit, first aid kit and a small storage area for my tow rope that I will use to tow out all them stuck snowcats wanna bees . .

    I will then carpet the top side so it can be used for temporary storage ( coats, gloves,hats ,etc.).   There has never been a easy way to access the engine compartment without removing the entire cover ,but that will be changed with access doors for checking fluids,oils  and such . I think it should work much better !! 
 Off to town to pick up my needed parts .


----------



## bczoom

Another small issue but I'm sure you can overcome it.


			
				BigAl said:
			
		

> Off to town to pick up my needed parts .


Don't forget Dr. Pepper!!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

_Evening Folks , 
   The new engine cover is finished and ready to be covered in carpet . I made it up out of ¾ “ Plywood and piano hinges . I ended up building it in two pieces so it can be easily removed without killing myself  . There is also a enclosed area for the Mini Bar , As well as the first aid kit , tool kit and a emergency pack . The engine side of the cover will be covered in a flame retardant insulation/ sound deadener . That should help with engine noise . The top side will have the same carpet as the floor area . Here’s a few pictures .
I’m not sure but I think this was the last part that needed completion before I start tearing everything down to finish paint , upholstery, wiring, window tint and moon roof cover .

   I am going to think about everything over the Christmas Holidays and then start working again in about a week .  

   I will also add a engine light in the engine compartment as it is quite dark in there .

   If I missed anything , I am sure you good ole boy’s will let me know . 
_


----------



## BigAl RIP

a few more


----------



## Eric L

Evenin' Al, If you haven't considered it already, you might plan some kinda tiedowns into that cover, or a basket of some sort... ya know your gonna stack something on top of it that you dont want sliding around, and whackin' ya in the head while your cruisin' downhill.

I might also consider closing in the starboard side of that box on top to keep small things from falling where they dont belong, and the protect the precious side of your plastic snowcat. 

Eric

Edit: P.S. do you think there a need for a ventilation blower...like a boat?


----------



## Melensdad

Eric L said:
			
		

> Edit: P.S. do you think there a need for a ventilation blower...like a boat?


If Al would cut back on the picked eggs and cabbage dinners he wouldn't be so gassy and probably wouldn't need a ventilation blower


----------



## rlk

Al, any idea how much weight you are adding by building all these things out of wood?  Your woodworking skills are great, but since I have no experience with a snowcat (we don't get much snow in central NC), I don't know if the additional weight will be a problem or not.

Bob


----------



## mtntopper

rlk said:
			
		

> Al, any idea how much weight you are adding by building all these things out of wood? Your woodworking skills are great, but since I have no experience with a snowcat (we don't get much snow in central NC), I don't know if the additional weight will be a problem or not.
> Bob


 
I think it is actually ballast so when BigAl jumps in to the operators seat the KT7 does not just flip over on its top in the snow.....  

Morning Al, Just thought I would start your day off with a bang.


----------



## BigAl RIP

_Good Morning Gentleman ,_
_And I use that term "Lightly" ._

_Many good questions were asked last night and this morning . Lets see if I can answer a few ._

_Eric... I plan to add a piece of wide aluminum flat bar that will act as a stop on the engine cover to keep stuff from smackin me "up side the head" .I want to carpet first .Inside the Mini Bar area will be carpet to protect the finish . The other compartments can easily have a added piece of carpeted plywood to protect the fiberglass if need be . Tie downs are a excellent idea  . I never even thought about that  . Something like the wife has in her SUV might work well ??? I wonder if she would miss the tie downs and net ???_
_I actually thought about a blower yesterday  . All the intake air comes through the side vents of the body . Is this enough fresh air to prevent an explosion ? Maybe a Boat owner/builder can jump in here ._

_rlk.... The weight issue and also upgrading of the KT7 has been discussed before .It actually helped start a *very heated discussion* . One FF member actually left this website because he felt so strongly that I was " Messing in up" when working and restoring the KT7 . He wanted it original ,right down to the ranch name the old owner had placed on her side .He did not even think it was funny when I change the name on the side of the KT7 to Yetti , out of respect and resemblance to my first ex wife . His knowledge and working understanding of a Kristi KT7 was and is very limited , possible caused by having never seen one but claiming to be the authority of all models of Kristi’s  . There is something to be said for youth ….What was that term my father always used …..OH yea *“ The blind leading the blind” *. _
_No talking , apologizing or explaining my intentions to him mattered or was accepted . I want safety first and pleasure second !!! My family and friends will be riding in this KT7 while I tow Mtnpooper and Bogus Bob home and their safety is my most important issue . _
_*SO knowing all that now………*_
_The new engine cover weighs less than the old engine cover by about 10 pounds . Including the engine cover I have used less than 2 sheets of plywood in the whole total project or added about 80 -100 pounds . The carpet and fleece are under 10 pounds total . I removed close to 150 pounds of added hydraulics valves and hoses, 4 steel encase seats that weighed about 40 pounds each and a extremely heavy steering control that weighs in at 50 pounds or more . Removing unneeded steel from the frame should have shaved off another 10 pounds .The moon roof cover blew off on the way home from Colorado . It probably weighed about 10 pounds . The new Plexiglas weighs 2 pounds . My new seats are feather light and maybe weigh 5 pounds a piece . I figure “ole Yetti” is weighing in curb side at about *150 pounds lighter *than when she came to live with me . _
_I will know for sure when I take her down to the truck scales to reweigh her ._
_Her old curb weight was 3225 pounds before starting on her "Jenny Craig Diet"  ._

_Mtnpooper... Great idea!!! IF I put her on her top she will be a big sled and just sail on home ._
_You just had to mention my *weight problem* this morning . Remember this . " I am fat , but you are ugly " . Which really means "I can lose weigh and be beautiful ,but you will be ugly till the day you die !"  _


_Gentlemen (and ladies ).... I just made a fresh pot of coffee and you *all *welcome to stop by for a cup . You know your way . Doors open ... insults are free !!!! _


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:
			
		

> _rlk.... The weight issue and also upgrading of the KT7 has been discussed before .It actually helped start a *very heated discussion* . One FF member actually left this website because he felt so strongly that I was " Messing in up" when working and restoring the KT7 . He wanted it original ,right down to the ranch name the old owner had placed on her side .He did not even think it was funny when I change the name on the side of the KT7 to Yetti , out of respect and resemblance to my first ex wife . His knowledge and working understanding of a Kristi KT7 was and is very limited , possible caused by having never seen one but claiming to be the authority of all models of Kristi’s  . There is something to be said for youth ….What was that term my father always used …..OH yea *“ The blind leading the blind” *. _
> _No talking , apologizing or explaining my intentions to him mattered or was accepted . I want safety first_


Al, I think that discussion was actually partially in this thread and also partially in a couple other threads (a thread about track design rings a bell too).  Seems to me that you detailed several examples of bad welds, weak/dangerous frame design, improper hydraulic set up, and recently issues in the hydraulic control design that limited the control/speed.  Its a shame that the arguements occurred but the guy you are referring to advocated that you 'restore' the unit to the prior owner's modifications and as you said wanted you to rename it to what he named it _(which was not what it was named when it came from the factory, so obviously it was not original)._ 

I'm also modifying my snowcat, as have dozens of other members here.  The modifications are first for safety/function, and then second for comfort.  You have a far more unique machine than any other member, but to restore it to unsafe condition borders on lunacy.  It seems to me that you are dramatically increasing the value, safety and function of your machine.  

As for the issue of weight, honestly I think if you are within a few hundred pounds (either way) of the original weight then it should not noticably affect the performance.  Do the math.  The combined track surface area on the snow is roughly 12' by 4' or roughly 6912 square inches!!!  As it comes from the factory the KT7 impacts the snow at over .48 psi.  Even increasing the weight to 3500#, Al's _*improved*_ KT7 would impact the snow at only .50 psi.


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> I'm also modifying my snowcat, as have dozens of other members here. The modifications are first for safety/function, and then second for comfort. You have a far more unique machine than any other member, but to restore it to unsafe condition borders on lunacy. It seems to me that you are dramatically increasing the value, safety and function of your machine.
> 
> As for the issue of weight, honestly I think if you are within a few hundred pounds (either way) of the original weight then it should not noticably affect the performance. Do the math. The combined track surface area on the snow is roughly 12' by 4' or roughly 6912 square inches!!! As it comes from the factory the KT7 impacts the snow at over .48 psi. Even increasing the weight to 3500#, Al's _*improved*_ KT7 would impact the snow at only .50 psi.


 
 Bob ,
 It never even occurred to me to recalibrate the "Ground Track Pressure PSI" for Yetti !!! Actually the tracks are 28 " so based on that at the 3500 pounds ratio the PSI should even be better . I may just float around like a feather .I may have to rename ole Yetti , "Big Bird " .

 I agree that nothing is more important than safety when operating any machine . In the 1960's-1970's , I honestly do not think that the safety  issue was a top consideration with many companys . The cost of implementing additional safety factors can be a "project ending maneuver" .   I feel we have also advanced "techo wise" considerably since 1972 when Yetti was built . 
 I need that feeling of security knowning and trusting  that my  snow machine will bring me and my family home from where I may decide to take it . I am not a "dare devil type " and will probably never put Yetti in a unsafe situation . I just want it as safe and functional as possible , to hell with originality. I sure as hell don't have all the answers ,but I want to be as safe as possible before I take off .

    Hell Bob , I may even need to fly Yetti back there for her trail runs through your corn fields . OH yea !!! I forgot about crop rotation .... I mean bean fields .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Merry Christmas Ladies & Gentleman ,

   Here I sit at the La Jolla Beach Club in San Diego for Christmas . Blue skies and surfers on the beach .... Does that seem odd? It does to me . I like snow and hot cider . I can get a Mia Tia if I want ,but it's not the same . 
 We came  to see the daughter who lives here. San Deigo is a strange place . Everyone drives 80 plus miles and hour . Last night I was passed by a Ice Cream Truck with his bells ringing doing 85 or 90 . The kids have to run fast here !!!
   So the next week ,I am on a vacation that I would rather spend in Elk City , Panama or Grass Valley than a big city . But we have missed having our daughter home for the last 3 years and parents do what they have too at times for their children . This is important to her and I would never break her heart by not coming . So its off too the Sea Room for Bunch with a bunch of people who are way to stiff . 
   The locals talk about how La Jolla is the jewel of this area and I smile and tell them to come to Panama or to my ranch in Elk city and find out what real life is all about . I rather have my good old friends here on FF to talk with than all these fat cats who spend their time looking over there shoulder to see who they are impressing .
  I think I will go feed a seagull, They seem to understand me more and I sure as hell feel more comfortable around them . Now where's my popcorn !!!
   Merry Christmas everyone and God Bless you all .
 Allen Hutson & Family


----------



## villi

Merry Christmas to you Al, here in Iceland I was going to have fun in the snow but all last week there was a warm wether now it is no snow at all on Christmas!!!!


----------



## SkiDozer 302

Do you think the people that sold us their snow machines knows something about Global Warming that we do not? Kidding...just kidding!

Merry Christmas everyone! I hope you and your family are together and safe!


----------



## Lyndon

Looks like Big Al must not have read the next to last entry in the Forum thread:"NY's Day, & Calif People & NV too". Didn't even get a rise out of him? Either he's too busy trying to actually get his machine running, or too busy fighting off attacks from Snow Trac owners. Can I change my Bet on the Big Al Pole?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Lyndon said:
			
		

> Looks like Big Al must not have read the next to last entry in the Forum thread:"NY's Day, & Calif People & NV too". Didn't even get a rise out of him? Either he's too busy trying to actually get his machine running, or too busy fighting off attacks from Snow Trac owners. Can I change my Bet on the Big Al Pole?


 
Reply has been forwarded the forementioned thread    .


----------



## BigAl RIP

OK !!!! I'm Back !!! 

  San Diego is a place everyone should have to visit once but never twice . It makes you appreciate the simple things in life . We spent a week at the La Jolla Beach Club . I am unsure how those people in La Jolla can walk around with there heads so far up their Arse < (English for ass). You would think it would make their head smell funny . 
 The local people are funnier than the animals at the zoo !!! They all have these little logo's on their shirt pockets  and look down these really long noses at eveyone . I even made up my own logo to be in style too . I took my t shirt and drew a little pile of Bullsh*t on the pocket .  

  So now I am home and can start the last chores of finishing up the KT7 . I'm going to redrill the body bolt holes and then start breaking her down for painting .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Evening all , 
 Ok ,I did not get alot done today but all the redrilling is now done and first thing in the morning ,I take her apart for finish painting . I figure this should take about 3 or 4 days before the new painting is done . The body pieces are pretty much ready other than 320 grit finish "wet sanding". If I can get some decent weather and mild temperatures I should "get her done ".   
   The color on top is Base coat/Clear coat T-5 Ford Copper  . Same as my Ford Deisel pickup " King Ranch" . I like the color and thought it would be a nice compliment to each other since this will be my tow vehicle .


----------



## BigAl RIP

What a long day  .
 I decided that since it is time to tear down the KT7 for finish paint I should really clean the shop well to eliminate as much dust as possible and get all the tools put away . Where in the hell does all the crap come from ???  I cannot believe how much crap I hauled out to the trash trailer . 
  I also spent a little time inspecting the old steering yoke that I replaced off of the KT7 . The Kristi Company wanted everyone to think it was some great idea they had developed , but as a *private pilot*  I can tell you it is out of a 180 Piper yoke design system . Anyway I will store the old system away along with all the other crap that will not be reused so someday it can go with the KT7 should it ever be sold .

    The bad thing about cleaning up is you start finding new stuff that you bought to install , but forgot about   . Oh well .... Its not like I am on some time frame .


----------



## bczoom

BigAl said:
			
		

> The bad thing about cleaning up is you start finding new stuff that you bought to install , but forgot about   . Oh well .... Its not like I am on some time frame .


Don't feel bad poobah...  I run into that daily.  I have "stuff/things" I bought years ago and have yet to install.  It's part of God's plan to keep us going.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Evenin Gents and Ladies ,

   Well ... I got her all torn down again in preparation for painting the upper body pieces . I ended up fiberglassing in a few more support blocks for the arm rests and overhead consoles .
   Tomorrow should see me spraying the center section if the weather is warm enough .I will be using the spray on bed liner material , I used on the lower section . It will be tinted in the darker Copper color .
   I also ordered up all new window rubber molding trim for the outside as the old stuff was cracked and  brittle. It will take a 100 feet to do all the windows .It should be here next week .
    I also took the door locks down to the locksmith to have them keyed alike .There will be no key needed to start the motor ,as it is a switch setup like they use in race cars  , but a key will be needed to unlock the entry doors . The locksmith just called back and their ready to pick up . Man that was fast !!!
 I will also be lowering the position of the electric fuel pump . I noticed that if it loses suction it takes awhile to pressurize the fuel lines back up . 
   Also will be adding a overflow coolant tank now that I have the engine cover built and can locate a good position to place it . 
   I am placing my order for a Roof Basket later today and it should be here in about a week . It will be powder coated . I got to have someplace to store the "gas BBQ" when it is not being used  .
  Looks like I am going to use a simple twist lock throttle control with a matching choke control just in front of the operators steering controls . I want to be able to shut down all systems as fast as possible if need be . You never know when a little Bimp or Snot Trac may go trespassing in my path . 

 Pictures maybe tomorrow .....


----------



## BigAl RIP

OK you all ,
 I need help again!!! I just got my price for the window rubber trim that goes around the exterior of the window . These are the same as RV windows . It is J shaped molding . My price is $3 bucks a foot !!!!! Thats $300 bucks 

 The window guy said it was stupid to pay that type of money and I agree . 
 I can't find any on the internet . HELP !!!!


----------



## bczoom

Poobah,

Have you checked McMaster-Carr?


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:
			
		

> I just got my price for the window rubber trim that goes around the exterior of the window . These are the same as RV windows . It is J shaped molding . My price is $3 bucks a foot !!!!! Thats $300 bucks
> 
> The window guy said it was stupid to pay that type of money


Allen, JC Whitney (and other sources) sell 16 foot rolls of this stuff.  Price depends on the style, but typcially is just about $2.25 per foot plus shipping.  I'd continue to shop around your area, you may find it at an AutoZone, NAPA or similar shop and save the shipping charges.


----------



## BigAl RIP

I have checked with both and they do not have the right stuff . So ... change in plans for today . I am  headed to sacramento to find some at a camper supply store . Before I pay $3 a foot ,I'll make my own !!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

OK !I feel better now . Found the rubber sash trim molding at a little RV repair place in Sacramento . 82 cents a foot  . They had exactly 104 feet and I needed 100 . 

    Off to the shop to see if I can still squirt some paint yet today !!!


Later Dude....


----------



## BigAl RIP

Evenin All ,

   Well I shot the bed liner material on the center section of the upper cab tonight . All I can say is WOW  . That stuff is amazing if you need to cover up some really bad wavy areas . The old finish was some kind of simulated vinyl finish  . This was used because the center was so imperfect from the factory . I repaired all the holes and cracks in the fiberglass, sanded out all the old simulated vinyl marks and then shot an epoxy primer/sealer over the whole thing .I had saved enough material from when I shot the lower section so there was no extra cost for new material. Tonight I shot the left over bedliner spray material . I can not recommend this stuff enough if any of you guys need to repair a bad area . 
 Tomorrow I will take some pictures and I should be completely done by Friday on the paint if the weather holds .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Here's a couple pictures of the center section after spraying on the bed liner material . The first picture shows what it looked like before repairs . Notice the big dip in the top where the old plywood core was rotted . 
  This will get another coat of Base Coat/Clear Coat shot over this when it completely gasses out . Very big difference !!!


----------



## Melensdad

Hey Allen, I was doing a little shopping for one of my employees who just had a baby.  I stumbled across this that I thought you might appreciate.  It is obviously an image of your KT7.

Do you think it will fit you?  Its a size  "XL"   

If so I'll mail you some and you can dress up in clothes that match your snowcat


----------



## BigAl RIP

Anything less than 3XL tall is considered a short little man to me ...


----------



## BigAl RIP

Evening Folks  ,
 Both ends of the upper cab are now ready to paint if I can get some decent weather . Its cold and rainy here .
 I did get the Roof Rack Basket ordered today along with a few other goodies . That will teach the wife for going to town and leaving me unattended with a credit card ! 
 I also ordered up a couple of them there tow straps to pull Snot Tracks ,Blimps and tuckered out  puckered Tuckers out of harms way . The saleman said they have sold lots of them lately . Must be a lot of broke down snow cats out there   .

   Here's the Roof Basket I went with . I also order the 20" extension to increase the lenght to 60 something inches . Too many Dr. Rums to remember exactly  . 

 One last question .... A pearl paint job is one of the easiest things to do that there is in painting . Should I add a little gold pearl in the copper color to really customize it ???  

Good Night and good grief ....


----------



## mbsieg

Big Al you are going to bed at 5:43 I think you had one to many Dr rums!!!!


----------



## wilkinsn1

Big Al,

Man, I've really gotten behind on things, with the holidays and all.  Spent the last two hours reading and catching up on your restoration project for the last month & 1/2.  Wow, you've really been turning to on the Yetti  
You might have that rig running in the snow before the winter is over.....

Well, my KT3 is still sitting on my old flat bed, ready for a call-out.  Had to put a new starter in her about a month ago.  Start her up about every two weeks just to keep her exercised.  

I'm sure liking the looks and the work you've done lately on the Yetti.  Hope the instrument panel being in the overhead is not going to be too inconvenient to see. I assume your head will be back further than its location.
I really like that cool remote controlled spotlight.  What was the cost of that?

Anyway, great work.  I'll have to keep tabs on this thread more often....

Gary


----------



## Melensdad

wilkinsn1 said:
			
		

> my KT3 is still sitting on my old flat bed, ready for a call-out.  Had to put a new starter in her about a month ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Gary


Welcome back Gary, I've got a question for you about the starter.  One of our Snow Trac members is having all sorts of problems with his starter and had it rebuilt twice.  Is your KT3 engine an industrial engine or was it replaced with a regualr engine?  The reason I ask is because there is apparently a difference in the starters?!?  Is your starter new or did you have it rebuilt?  Where did you find a starter for a VW industrial engine?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Good to hear from you again Gary ! 

I am glad you think I am moving along cause I think I am moving at a snails pace . Though I am really taking my time on the little details .
I picked up the remote search light through a little company out of Texas who also advertize on ebay . I don't buy through ebay, so I just called them and went direct . Cost was around $200 ,I believe with shipping charges .
The overhead console really works out well . It sits far enough in front of me that all I need to do is raise my eyes to see all the gauges . I think it is a much better setup than the factory had .There is no reaching for anything ! It is all right there !
I should be up and running in another month or less . I ordered a couple of special items I wanted and they are about 3 weeks out on shipping . So I guess we will just see . 
I plan to take her up to the "Snow Cat Shoot" out at Yuba Gap , Cailfornia in late Feb. 
The paint may get done today as it is clear skies today here .
Again thanks for dropping bye .

Ladies and Gentleman ..... The coffee pot is on and the door is open !


----------



## Melensdad

Allen, 2 serious questions.

*#1 -*  Are you going to spray the roof rack with the same material you used (the 2 part epoxy bed liner material) to spray the center section of the KT7.  I had bad experience with RUST on some aftermarket truck add ons that were powder coated.  Water migrated under the powder coating at the joints & sharp edges where the metal parts slid together and it was a nightmare to keep it under control.  It also seemed to migrate under the powder coating wherever it was fastened with screws.
*#2 -*  What did you decide to do about the "Pearl" paint, are you adding that to customize the paint job or leaving it out so that it matches your truck?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Thats good advice on the rack . I was going to leave it as it came from the factory . They told me they use a two stage process when they powder coat to help stop the problem you mentioned . I think I will use clear silicone when I assemble it to help keep the water out .

   The jury is still out on the pearl . I love the "Gold Pearl" look . It is so easy to shoot .It would not really change the main color of copper  until the sun hits it and then  it is dazzling . It would just add a ton of gold effervescense to the finish . 

    GIVE ME SOME OPINIONS HERE !!!! THIS MAY HAPPEN LATER TODAY!!!                                              
                              !!!!!!!!!!!!HURRY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eric L

I vote "nay" on the pearl.. too much bling.

just my $.02

Eric


----------



## BigAl RIP

Eric L said:
			
		

> I vote "nay" on the pearl.. too much bling.
> 
> just my $.02
> 
> Eric


 
  Well... I may have already passed into the "bling thing" . It does have a mini bar and gas Bar B Que .


----------



## Melensdad

Allen, just my 2 bits, but I would assemble the roof rack as you intend, then I would overspray it with the bed liner material to match the center section of the KT7.   The bedliner material is slighly flexible, it will also provide an exterior waterproof seal for each of the seams, and it will provide abrasion resistance too.

As for the pearl tinting added to the paint, I may be mistaken but didn't you intend to paint it the gold/bronze color to match the Ford King Ranch truck you have?  If you add pearl tint to the paint then won't it not match and almost look like a mistake when it is behind the tow vehicle?  Obviously it would look great when not behind your Ford, but . . .  

So I am not so much giving an opinion as asking a question that you may be the only one who can answer.


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Allen, just my 2 bits, but I would assemble the roof rack as you intend, then I would overspray it with the bed liner material to match the center section of the KT7. The bedliner material is slighly flexible, it will also provide an exterior waterproof seal for each of the seams, and it will provide abrasion resistance too.
> 
> As for the pearl tinting added to the paint, I may be mistaken but didn't you intend to paint it the gold/bronze color to match the Ford King Ranch truck you have? If you add pearl tint to the paint then won't it not match and almost look like a mistake when it is behind the tow vehicle? Obviously it would look great when not behind your Ford, but . . .
> 
> So I am not so much giving an opinion as asking a question that you may be the only one who can answer.


 
Thanks Bob ,
 The guy I bought the rack  from assured me it was well built and powder coated . I even told him what it was going on . I am going to have to take a look at it when it comes in to decide . I can tell you it will use a lot of bedliner if I do it .
  Your right about towing the cat . It would sparkle compared to the Ford . Guess i'll make that decision when I get to that point  in clear/coating .
Off to do a little more sanding before starting to paint . I really hope to show some great pictures tonight of a finished paint job on Yetti .

   Have a Great Day Folks


----------



## bczoom

Poobah,

For the color, do you have any samples that you can post/show us?

I for one am "color challenged" and work in primary colors only (although my kids are teaching me more with their 64-piece Crayola set  ).

I think Mrs. Zoom's car is pearl but I just call it white.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok .... I decided !!! No Pearl in the paint . The biggest reason why is... I can't find my jar of gold pearl in the shop . Its out there somewhere ,but i can't find it  ! 

   Its also way to cold to shoot the finish paint today . 46 degrees and a lot of moisture in the air .  The shop was dripping sweat all day and that is no good for painting . Maybe tomorrow . So I spent the entire day going over every body piece to make sure they are ready . Wet sanded to 400 grit so all the body parts are  as smooth as a baby's butt .

    Remember the smoother the prep finish the higher the gloss will be . That's why you see a lot of custom builders "wet color sand" a car after painting too. They usually finish up using 1500 grit paper . The hard part is not burning through the paint . 

 I did pick up my 1/4 " smoke plexiglass for the moon roof/sun roof . When I build it later this week I will show exactly "how to do  it" so if anyone else needs to do it in the future on their cat they can reference the information I post . At $10 bucks a square foot you don't want to make mistakes .

  I also got a line on plastic cleats for my Kristi tracks to replace the original hickory ones ,that are on it now . The outfit is in Reno and told me they can supply want I need !


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well I won't be painting for a day or two . I just got home from working all day at Dads and water is running out of my shop !!!  It was really cold here last night and the water pipe ,where it enters the shop froze . Water is everywhere !!!
 I also want to thank everyone for viewing and posting to this thread . WE just passed 10,000 hits . I never thought I would see that .


----------



## Pigtails

I also want to thank everyone for viewing and posting to this thread . WE just passed 10,000 hits . I never thought I would see that . [/QUOTE]Congrats BigAL


----------



## King of Obsolete

excellent rebuild, i enjoyed my morning coffee looking at the whole thread. i would suggest removing the allan keys on the little u-joints and replacing with a bolt with a square head and a hole thru the head. then you can wire the bolt so it will never come loose. plus the bolt can be tighterned tighter then an alan screw. you can find the bolts at a bearing store.

keep them pictures coming.


thansk


----------



## BigAl RIP

Evening all  ,
 Well I got my shop dryed out and started on the last pieces that needed painting . It went very well  .
   As some of you may know when Base coat dries , it will dry dull .It is the clear coat that produces the shine . In the one photo it appears that I painted the center cab section in a different color paint , but I can assure you that all pieces are the same color . The center section was in the direct sunlight when I snapped the picture . Tomorrow I will be shooting the clear coat because the temperatures dropped to fast to finish today  and it was getting late . The paint color is a perfect match to the color combination on my "King Ranch" Ford truck . Overall I am pretty happy with the results so far . Tomorrow is when the pieces should really sparkle !!


----------



## Melensdad

Al, awesome job on the paint.  Are you going to be available to paint my Snow Trac when I finally get all the other stuff done and I'm ready for a respray?


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Al, awesome job on the paint. Are you going to be available to paint my Snow Trac when I finally get all the other stuff done and I'm ready for a respray?


 
 Just name the time you want me there !


----------



## BigAl RIP

King of Obsolete said:
			
		

> excellent rebuild, i enjoyed my morning coffee looking at the whole thread. i would suggest removing the allan keys on the little u-joints and replacing with a bolt with a square head and a hole thru the head. then you can wire the bolt so it will never come loose. plus the bolt can be tighterned tighter then an alan screw. you can find the bolts at a bearing store.
> 
> keep them pictures coming.
> 
> 
> thansk


 
  Thank you sir  ,
 I had thought about replacing the allen set screws when I was able to repair the damage . I realized that I could easily drill and replace them if need be so I left them alone . I do think they may have failed because the set screws were not tightened up properly *by someone* in the past . It appears that quite a bit of the Kt7 was reassembled wrong when it was worked on in the pass . Way to many "short cuts were taken !!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

_Evening All, _

_It was a busy day at the old shop . The most important job was done today , *the finish painting of the upper body pieces* ._

_Right off this morning ,I had a body piece that would not accept any paint in one spot . I thought there must be a drop of oil or silicone spray on it . So I sanded it all down ,reprimed the area and then shot base color coat again . Same thing happen again !!!???? After 17 cuss words and 2 hours later , I finally got the panel color coated . Now it was time for the fun part ._

_The finish clear coat that makes everything sparkle !!!_
_Earlier in the day , I had noticed *“3 Arab Terrorist gnats “* flying around in my shop . I expected they were up to no good and meant to do my American made Kristi KT7 harm . My suspicions were confirmed when just before spraying the clear coat I noticed the “leader” of the "rebel flying pack" making slashing marks across his throat and pointing down at my body part as I was getting ready to paint . I feared the worst ,and was sure at that point that they were “kamikaze Gnats” intent on diving into my new paint , destroying themselves and all newly sprayed paint within a ½” area . _
_I prepared my flyswatter just in case, and checked and made sure it was cocked and loaded , ready to fire .  _
_As I started painting the paint fumes started to overwhelm me and I happily forgot about the flying gnats and started doing a little flying of my own !!!  _
_About the time I finished ,I suddenly saw the 3 little SOB’s making a final “death dive” on my new paint . I had seen them too late, as they came out of the sun and it appeared all was lost  At the very last second my old “stinky dog” “KnotHead” happened to appear out of the corner of the shop .He had been in there the whole time breathing fumes  .He was pretty damn happy too and fell over in a rage of giggles . It was too much of a temptation for the gnats and at the last possible second they pulled up and headed straight for “Knothead” . He stop giggling when I grabbed my flyswatter and headed towards him  . He beat a hasty retreat out the door yelping with me right on his ass < (English for Arse )in hot pursuit , swinging at the gnats . I don’t think old “knothead ever even saw the gnats ,but he saved the day  . I wonder where he went ??? I haven’t seen him all day  ?? _
_Anyway , All the pieces are painted now and tomorrow I start bolting it all back together . I have included a few pictures of the paint job and feel pretty good about how the old Barn yard paint job turned out !! The one picture is a extreme closeup of the center section that I sprayed with bedliner material to give it a pebbley finish ._

_Oh…. and if anyone sees “old Knothead “ , would you send him home !!_
_Thanks_


----------



## BigAl RIP

In between scaring the hell out of my dog , I also built my Moon roof today . I used 1/4 smoke plexiglass . I put a fine tooth plywood cutting blade on my radial arm saw to make the cuts with . I them angle the saw to 45 degrees so I could miter all the joints . Go slow because as you cut the saw blade creats heat and tries to melt the plexiglass back together . Sometimes you may even need a little spray bottle of water to cool it down . Leave the protective coating on until you are completely finished and everything is dry .This will protect the finish . They make a special glue just for plexiglass that will dry clear . USE IT ! I then used a sanding block to finish sand the 45 degree edges on the various pieces . Glue the pieces together and use a small right angle piece to insure that all is at a 90 degree angle when it dries .Use masking tape to hold it all in place .  After the two sides dry you can glue the two remaining edge pieces . After the glue dries , remove the protective paper and clean the edges very carefully . Never use steel wool to clean Plexiglass !!! 
 Here are some pictures as I went :


----------



## BigAl RIP

Last two


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:
			
		

> _   __He beat a hasty retreat out the door yelping with me right on his ass < (English for Arse )in hot pursuit , swinging at the gnats .   _


First, given that you are American not English, wouldn't it be more correct to say "_*ass <(American for Arse)*_" rather than "_*ass <(English for Arse)*_" in this situation?  

Second, I really need to learn how to paint!!!  That paint really looks good


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> First, given that you are American not English, wouldn't it be more correct to say "_*ass <(American for Arse)*_" rather than "_*ass <(English for Arse)*_" in this situation?


   Ahhhh!!!! You are mistaken my friend . The last time I was in Panama ,I was made a "Honorary Indian Chief" of the Bugle ( pronounced "Boog-lay") . So I really do not know what I am . 
  I am patiently waiting for my "Bogus Bob doll" to arrive so I can start sticking pens in it !!!! Let the "pains" begin ! Uh.... I mean "games" .


----------



## DaveNay

BigAl said:
			
		

> Thank you sir  ,
> I had thought about replacing the allen set screws when I was able to repair the damage . I realized that I could easily drill and replace them if need be so I left them alone . I do think they may have failed because the set screws were not tightened up properly *by someone* in the past . It appears that quite a bit of the Kt7 was reassembled wrong when it was worked on in the pass . Way to many "short cuts were taken !!!



Al, another reason to replace the socket head cap screw with hex heads would be to make working on them easier.  If you need to do field repairs, a nice large hex head is easier to deal with when it is covered with mud and crud and snow.  The little hex socket on the SHCS is pretty much guaranteed to be filled with crap that is as hard as concrete.


----------



## BigAl RIP

DaveNay said:
			
		

> Al, another reason to replace the socket head cap screw with hex heads would be to make working on them easier. If you need to do field repairs, a nice large hex head is easier to deal with when it is covered with mud and crud and snow. The little hex socket on the SHCS is pretty much guaranteed to be filled with crap that is as hard as concrete.


 Good lord ! I hope not because that set screw is right under my front seat . If its full of snow and crap ,I got a lot more problems than a little set screw coming lose !!!


----------



## DaveNay

BigAl said:
			
		

> Good lord ! I hope not because that set screw is right under my front seat . If its full of snow and crap ,I got a lot more problems than a little set screw coming lose !!!



LOL...ok, maybe not that one, but the theory still hold true for bolts that are exposed.


----------



## bczoom

My dearest Grand Poobah,

I know how you restore vehicles then part with thm,  How do I get in line for the "Yetti"?


----------



## BigAl RIP

bczoom said:
			
		

> My dearest Grand Poobah,
> 
> I know how you restore vehicles then part with thm, How do I get in line for the "Yetti"?


 
 I would suggest you show up early to get in the front of the line . My father-in- law, who never says anything about my little projects actually said he liked the KT7 and was really looking forward to a ride  . Where in the hell did that come from ?????  
   He is into his artwork, fine foods  and traveling all over the world ,but he just has never been interested in Yetti ??????? I always figure that someday I would see his face on the back of a "milk carton " because he was lost or kidnapped in some "God for saken country" that I never heard of . 
  Actually as I  look out the window it looks like a line is already started .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Good Morning all  ,

 You know where the coffee cups are,so get your own damn cup ! I wasn't put on this earth to wait on you hand and foot !
   Oh Sorry ..... I had a "flash back" to the ex wife  .

 Ok , I peeled off the protective paper that covered the plexiglass, that I used for the moon roof cover . If you ever need to make a moon roof ,this is what it should look like when all the protective film is removed . All that is still required is to lightly sand the outside sharp corners with a 400 grit sand paper sanding block. I will probably lay a pin striping tape around the top edge to give it a little character .

 Coffee is on , you know where the cups are  !
 Here's your picture!


----------



## BigAl RIP

_Evening folks, 

   It was a good day . Looks like I have found the new plastic HDPE cleats and I’m ready to order  . 

    I started off this morning repositioning the electric fuel pump and installing the hydraulic oil cooler air supply ducting . The fuel sending unit is also wired up and the rear seats are now ready to be permanently installed . This was easier to do with the top cab pieces off .

    I them placed 3/8”x1” weather stripping where the two body sections bolt together .

    I have also been looking for new 1/4"x2" trim bolts and needed about 110 . No one at any parts house ,carried anything like it  . I finally decided that the ¼” trim bolts were very close to a ¼”x 2” toilet hold down bolt with the sides ground down . So off to the plumbing wholesaler where I purchased 110 bolts with chrome washers and chrome acorn nuts for $22 total . What a deal  ! When I got home, I just ground the sides down with my stationary belt sander . All Kristi’s models use these bolts so get them at the plumbing house and save a bunch of money !! 

     I started out by buffing the aluminum trim with my bench buffer to get it to look as good as possible . The wife then helped set the cab in place and I started running bolts . 

    So here are a few pictures of today’s progress . Tomorrow will see the rear cab go back on permanently .
    Have a good one !! 
_


----------



## BigAl RIP

a few more :


----------



## bczoom

SWEET!

2 questions:
- Why is the drivers seat higher the the passenger seat?
- Why is there dust on some parts of the Yetti?


----------



## BigAl RIP

bczoom said:
			
		

> SWEET!
> 
> 2 questions:
> - Why is the drivers seat higher the the passenger seat?
> - Why is there dust on some parts of the Yetti?


 
   Hey Boomer ! 
     How you doin tonight ???

     The drivers seat is higher because it is adjustable 6" in either direction . With Bogus Bob's little short legs he will need to adjust the seat if he is ever allowed to drive it .  All the other seats are fixed in place .

    I have no excuse for all the dust and yes .... there is a lot on Yetti . Forgive me  . Tomorrow I will try to get her Cleaned up ...


----------



## bczoom

BigAl said:
			
		

> Hey Boomer !
> How you doin tonight ???
> 
> I have no excuse for all the dust and yes .... there is a lot on Yetti . Forgive me  . Tomorrow I will try to get her Cleaned up ...


Doing just "OK".  Paying the bills and figuring out taxes.  

Don't clean it up for me.  Take it out in the snow in a couple weeks and let that clean it off.


----------



## Eric L

BigAl said:
			
		

> The drivers seat is higher because it is adjustable 6" in either direction . With Bogus Bob's little short legs he will need to adjust the seat if he is ever allowed to drive it .  All the other seats are fixed in place .



OK, I had the same question, then I noticed the sliders... but...Why does it need to adjust? I didn't think there were any pedals on the floor? And theres no steering wheel, so why would a persons height, or lack thereof, have anything to do with it?

Looks good...

I'd put a spacer under the passenger seat just for uniformity  

Eric


----------



## mtntopper

Eric L said:
			
		

> OK, I had the same question, then I noticed the sliders... but...Why does it need to adjust? I didn't think there were any pedals on the floor? And theres no steering wheel, so why would a persons height, or lack thereof, have anything to do with it?
> Looks good...
> I'd put a spacer under the passenger seat just for uniformity
> Eric


 
Eric,
With the hydraulic control levers you still need to find a comfortable position for the arm reach distance to the control levers. It will vary with different peoples size. I find if the length is too short or too long and not comfortable the hydraulic drive action of the machine will be jerky and the ride is uncomfortable for extended usage. Very small movements of the fingers on the levers control the complete motion of the machine. It is also best to be able to almost rest your arm as you control the hydraulic snow cats to prevent jerky/jumpy machine movement. I actually have to move my seat in my VMC to have the best feel and ability to control the hydraulic controls since I am height challenged..... and then, I can rest my arm as I operate the snow cat to achieve the best smooth response from the hydraulic drive system.

Al needs to keep the ability to adjust the operators seat for the best hydraulic drive smooth ride and performance.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Eric L said:
			
		

> OK, I had the same question, then I noticed the sliders... but...Why does it need to adjust? I didn't think there were any pedals on the floor? And theres no steering wheel, so why would a persons height, or lack thereof, have anything to do with it?
> 
> Looks good...
> 
> I'd put a spacer under the passenger seat just for uniformity
> 
> Eric


 
   Well I would say the biggest reason is some people want there feet firmly planted on the floor.It helps in stability .  It also helps to adjust for arm placement as you run the controls with your left hand  . 
  What is very comfortable for me would be very uncomfortable for my wife . I do not know of any operators seats on any machines that are not adjustable if they are done and engineered correctly .Putting a spacer under the passenger seat is a thought . Thanks


----------



## mbsieg

Hey, I have seen the inside of that rig somewhere before!!!!!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> Hey, I have seen the inside of that rig somewhere before!!!!!!


 
 ??????


----------



## mbsieg

mbsieg said:
			
		

> Hey, I have seen the inside of that rig somewhere before!!!!!!


Mtntopper's rig!! Oh wait I didn't tell you I was checking your ride out last night!!!


----------



## Eric L

BigAl said:
			
		

> Well I would say the biggest reason is some people want there feet firmly planted on the floor.It helps in stability




OK, playing devils advocate here... why doesn't the passenger deserve the same stability as the driver? just let their stubby little legs flail about while the driver cruises along in sheer comfort?

​
If it were a Jeep CJ-5 you just weld the seat all the way to the back and thats as good as its gonna get...     dont like it....




















fine...   WALK!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Eric L said:
			
		

> OK, playing devils advocate here... why doesn't the passenger deserve the same stability as the driver? just let their stubby little legs flail about while the driver cruises along in sheer comfort?


 
   Because the passenger might be old "Bogus Bob" flailing about and we would want pictures for FF of that . 
 Ok the main reason is the slide seat mechanism was only installed on the drivers seat from the factory,  all the others were bolted in . If they had all come with slides , I would have installed them on the new bucket seat too .
 Coffee's on ,doors open ,back hurts ....... Good Morning


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok ,I been on the phone all morning ,talking with the engineers at the plastic plant where they make *HDPE Plastic* .They think it will work fine for snow cat cleats and he told me the cleats will not clog with snow! 
In fact, they can make any type of plastic I want, including having it mixed with fiberglass fibers !!! They reconmended against this as it is to brittle . 
Anyway they can have it ready to ship tomorrow . this is what I need :

21 pieces of 1 1/2" x 1 1/2" x 96" ===========$230
shipping to my door                    =========== $90
                                                   Total cost $320

Seems like the way to go   . Oh and they have it in diifferent colors !! . I am thinking woodtone color   

SO .... anybody got and opinion ????????????????????????????????


----------



## bczoom

BigAl said:
			
		

> SO .... anybody got and opinion ????????????????????????????????


Go for it!!


----------



## Eric L

bczoom said:
			
		

> Go for it!!



X2


----------



## BigAl RIP

Thanks for the postive reply . The plastic is ordered and should arrive next week .
I also lined the interior ceiling with fleece before installing the cab ,as it is much easier to do now . The cab is now in place and I will finish the rear section after lunch .


----------



## BigAl RIP

_Evening Ladies & Gents ,_

_Well the back cab is all bolted in place . I also carpeted one arm rest and installed it .Electrical wiring was run up through the wire chase and it worked perfectly . I need to run a few more wires in the rear to the tail and brake lights and everything is pretty much wired up in the back .I will also permanently install the rear "over head console" tomorrow as well as the second arm rest . All that leaves is the door and windows to set in place . The windows will be delivered to the store to have the dark tint installed before permanently installing then in place . _
_Here's a picture of my "almost finished "rear section interior._


----------



## bczoom

BigAl said:
			
		

> _Here's a picture of my "almost finished "rear section interior._


I hope part of the "almost finished" includes a floor mat.  I'd probably be having a fist fight with the first person that got mud on the carpet...


----------



## DAP

Al .. just wanted to add to the long list of wannabes with bad ideas ... 

Was it just an oversite on your part to omit the built in video camera and LCD monitor?

Having never been in anything 'cept a toboggan unfortunately, I'd think KT7 home movies would be an absolute must.

Looks like a wonder full of fun.  Have a ball .. and thanks for taking the time to make this thread .. I'll bet the hours spent posting have added up to at least another coat of paint.


----------



## bczoom

DAP said:
			
		

> Was it just an oversite on your part to omit the built in video camera and LCD monitor?


Doug & Poobah,

Check out the offerings by RAM-Mount www.ram-mount.com
They have all kinds of brackets made specifically for this sort of thing.  They make brackets to hold just about everything for off-road, motorcycles, boats, planes...  They're on a ball-type system so they're set to twist/turn in any direction wanted.  I have a lot of their stuff and it's a fine product and well made.

On their site, type "camcorder" or "monitor" or "LCD monitor" to get a list of options available.

Brian

PS.  If you do want to buy something, check out www.walleyesinc.com as I've found they quite often have the best prices, although I don't know if they carry the full product line.


----------



## BigAl RIP

DAP said:
			
		

> Al .. just wanted to add to the long list of wannabes with bad ideas ...
> 
> Was it just an oversite on your part to omit the built in video camera and LCD monitor?
> 
> Having never been in anything 'cept a toboggan unfortunately, I'd think KT7 home movies would be an absolute must.
> 
> Looks like a wonder full of fun. Have a ball .. and thanks for taking the time to make this thread .. I'll bet the hours spent posting have added up to at least another coat of paint.


  Well the front door inside panel would be perfect for a LCD monitor . I do have a flat screen plasma tv that drops down for the rear passengers .... Does that count ??? 
Oh and yes it has taken a bit of time to size pictures and do the posting to FF ,but I think it was worth it . 1st it gives me a complete breakdown with pictures for me or future owners to see what was done on the KT7 and 2nd , it gives me a place to insult Bogus Bob , Mtnpooper, Lyndon and the rest of those misfits .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok I quit for the day . It cold !!! Very cold !!! "Colder than a witches boobie in a brass bra" 
 I spent all my money at the hardware store buying Stainless Steel bolts for the exterior of the KT 7  .   $120 Bucks !!!  Geez!!! This thing is a money pit !!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Update !!!! The overhead console is all finished and wired . I am also soldering all electrical connections because of the wet conditions the KT7 will operate in . I also then put shrink wrap over that . I have seen the results of poorly done electrical conditions . I once watched a Cal Trans mechanic search for two days looking for a bad electrical connection that had turned green and corroded at a bad connection   .This was on a 1  1/2  million dollar experimental snow machine !!!!!  Turns out all the connections were crimped in place !!!

   The rear section should pretty much be finished tomorrow . I also installed the rear seat belts . Its going well .  No pictures to night .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Good Evening Folks , 
It has been a long day in the old Yetti Cave . All my electrical parts I ordered are lost in shipment   This includes 30 rolls of electrical wire in assorted colors and gauges, fuse blocks , connectors, relays, and a headlight flasher unit that will alternate the lights ,so they work the same as police cars.

     So... I ended up going down to Napa Auto Parts and buying the stuff I needed to complete the rear section of the KT7 . 
The rear overhead console is now installed as well as the other arm rest . Rear Bosch flood lights are also bolted in place . 

   I also got a price for tinting all the windows . There are 6 windows and they average 3'x3' on each window . The price is $400 ,which seems high to me . Anyone have this done ? Input please  .... 


    Tomorrow Should see the rear entry door be reinstalled and Lord knows what else  . 


I am hoping to have the KT7 finished before the Feb28 Snow Cat shootout at Yuba Gap , Ca. 
 Here are a few pictures of today accomplishments ........


----------



## BigAl RIP

Here's a picture of the rear section before I started the restoration . A little bit of a difference !!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well ... I spent the majority of the day working on and adjusting the rear entry door . I had the keyed locks repaired on both doors so they are now keyed alike and work properly  .

I also realized that when I orginially (at the start of the restoration) removed the front and back doors the hinges were on the wrong side of the door lip flange  . I did not notice it until I was going over some old pictures before restoration, this morning. This may be why both doors were busted near the latch mechanism . Anyway the door hinges are now correctly installed and everything works very smoothly when it is closed and latched . I also had to weld up the interior latch cover where it had cracked in two places . Probably caused by trying to slam the damn door shut to get it to latch .

I also carpeted the lower half of the interior door area because of boots and such hitting it . Fleece would never hold up well in this area . 

All the wiring to the rear is completed and attached to the body with hold down clamps . 
My lost shipment of electrical parts is out there somewhere with the USPS so tomorrow means another trip to the auto parts store so I can keep poking along  . 

I really have no idea what I will work on tomorrow until I enter the shop . 
I have a few wires to run in the engine compartment before it is finished . More than likely I will start on the front cab securing the wiring in place and locating a convenient place to install the fuse panel . 

Here's the only picture I took today . It shows the carpeted lower door area . I am also waiting on my finish edge molding to arrive to give it a finished look .


----------



## BigAl RIP

This morning ,while enjoying my coffee , I started looking at different decals I would like to use on "Yetti" . I have found 3 decals , that I like . These will go on the side windows of the KT7 . 

     Your choices are #1,#2 or #3 . Here are the decals in that order : So give me your thoughts ???????? 

  Since there is not a single exterior emblem identifying the KT7  any where on the KT7 body  ,I thought I would make my own . The"Kristi name" is no where to be found other than the small serial number plate which is screwed to the inside body . I am thinking of having  two chrome or stainless steel plates made up the say "*Kristi KT7*" to mount on each side of the cargo rack .


----------



## mbsieg

#2 For sure!!!!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Spent the day working on the front cab section.

     The mirrors and  fog lights are permanently installed . I also mounted the choke and throttle controls on the operators arm rest . I used a tee handle design on both the choke and throttle . The choke is a standard push/pull type control , but the throttle control  is "twist lockable"  in place at any RPM I wish to run the V-4 motor at .

     A 12 volt plug in adapter with on/off switch  was added to the passenger arm rest also . 

     It looks like it is about time to upholster the front cab section ,install the remote spot light , install the front entry door and complete the wiring to the front overhead console . 

      I still have the intercom system to install ,but will treat this as a separate electrical system . That should take about 4 hours to install and test .
I do believe it is about Miller Time  . I'll try to get some progress pictures tommorrow night . 

   Here is one picture of the rear of the cat with the LED tail lights turned on .


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

BigAl said:
			
		

> This morning ,while enjoying my coffee , I started looking at different decals I would like to use on "Yetti" . I have found 3 decals , that I like . These will go on the side windows of the KT7 .
> 
> Your choices are #1,#2 or #3 . Here are the decals in that order : So give me your thoughts ????????
> 
> Since there is not a single exterior emblem identifying the KT7 any where on the KT7 body ,I thought I would make my own . The"Kristi name" is no where to be found other than the small serial number plate which is screwed to the inside body . I am thinking of having two chrome or stainless steel plates made up the say "*Kristi KT7*" to mount on each side of the cargo rack .


 
Geez Al, Don't you think it's a little vain putting self portraits all over the thing?


----------



## BigAl RIP

PBinWA said:
			
		

> Geez Al, Don't you think it's a little vain putting self portraits all over the thing?


 
LOL !!!!! That was a good one ! 
   But hey .....since I seem to be the only guy on FF protecting the name and honor of Kristi snow cats everywhere ,should'nt I have my picture on something ??? 
   Originally I wanted to place the Yetti decals on the front and rear doors of the snow cat , but now I am not so sure . The doors came out really nice and I am a little hesitant on putting anything on the paint ????


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

BigAl said:
			
		

> LOL !!!!! That was a good one !
> But hey .....since I seem to be the only guy on FF protecting the name and honor of Kristi snow cats everywhere ,should'nt I have my picture on something ???
> Originally I wanted to place the Yetti decals on the front and rear doors of the snow cat , but now I am not so sure . The doors came out really nice and I am a little hesitant on putting anything on the paint ????


 
Al, since it's so hard to tell the front from the back on that thing I'd suggest a Yetti butt on the back.  Something similar to this:


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

BigAl said:
			
		

> But hey .....since I seem to be the only guy on FF protecting the name and honor of Kristi snow cats everywhere


 
Aren't you the only guy that actually admits to owning one?


----------



## alaska741

Al I just want to take the time and say THANK YOU  for all the pictures you post on your restoration project. I look forward to checking each day to find out how the project is going. I am looking forward to the day when you can take your Kristi out for it's maiden run. Thanks again for all the enjoyment.
 

Ken


----------



## mbsieg

Hey Big Al, mtntopper was showing me the two lug nuts you own on the trackmaster this past weekend, they look kinda rusty.  I think you should give him hell about not taking care of other peoples stuff. By the way, I also really enjoy the thread you have started and have read it start to finish a couple of times. I Hope you make it to the shootout with Yetti!!!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> Hey Big Al, mtntopper was showing me the two lug nuts you own on the trackmaster this past weekend, they look kinda rusty. I think you should give him hell about not taking care of other peoples stuff.


 
 Damn it !!!! I was afraid of this  . I knew the man would not take good care of my nuts  ! Do you think have I enough  reason and concern  to take him to court , since you have seen my nuts and I hav'nt   ???? I wonder what the punishment is for a man not keeping another man's nuts clean . 
    I need a good lawyer


----------



## mbsieg

No I do not think court will be necessary!!! I think a stern talking to should suffice!! After my comment mtntopper may never invite me up again! Oh well I will just have to keep harassing him.


----------



## BigAl RIP

alaska741 said:
			
		

> Al I just want to take the time and say THANK YOU for all the pictures you post on your restoration project. I look forward to checking each day to find out how the project is going. I am looking forward to the day when you can take your Kristi out for it's maiden run. Thanks again for all the enjoyment.
> 
> 
> Ken


 
 Thanks Ken,
 You make it down and we will take her out . You can drive and I will try out the Mini Bar


----------



## BigAl RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> No I do not think court will be necessary!!! I think a stern talking to should suffice!! After my comment mtntopper may never invite me up again! Oh well I will just have to keep harassing him.


 
 You can bet that there is going to be plenty of harassing now that I have "Rusty Nuts"


----------



## bczoom

BigAl said:
			
		

> You can bet that there is going to be plenty of harassing now that I have "Rusty Nuts"


If it was anyone but you Poobah, I would have recommended that a wire brush be taken to them with earnest.


----------



## BigAl RIP

bczoom said:
			
		

> If it was anyone but you Poobah, I would have recommended that a wire brush be taken to them with earnest.


 
 That seems kinda harsh . I was hoping for a nice gentle rubbing compound and see them "hand rubbed"  back to that old sparkle they once had .
   Uh.... Were still talking about the lug nuts ...... Right????


----------



## mtntopper

BigAl, I now know Mike is a spy for the KKK for informing on me for not maintaining your portion of my TracMaster.  Keep your KKK spies at home and away from "our" TracMaster.... You are just trying to find our weak areas to exploit later on. Let me tell you we have none..... 

I tried after our snowmobile ride Saturday to get Mike (mbseig) to polish your two lug nuts on the Tracmaster but he refused to touch someone else's nuts.  Your nuts will just rust until you decide to maintain them yourself as I also refuse..... and Mike's open invitation to the mountain is now cancelled and revoked....  Beth can come up and go snowmobiling anytime though....


----------



## BigAl RIP

mtntopper said:
			
		

> BigAl, I now know Mike is a spy for the KKK for informing on me for not maintaining your portion of my TracMaster.  Keep your KKK spies at home and away from "our" TracMaster.... You are just trying to find our weak areas to exploit later on. Let me tell you we have none.....
> 
> I tried after our snowmobile ride Saturday to get Mike (mbseig) to polish your two lug nuts on the Tracmaster but he refused to touch someone else's nuts.  Your nuts will just rust until you decide to maintain them yourself as I also refuse..... and Mike's open invitation to the mountain is now cancelled and revoked....  Beth can come up and go snowmobiling anytime though....


 

LOL ,


Good morning Bill & PT's.
Have a safe trip to Colorado .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Evening all , 
Today was one of them there days that you just turn the radio to some easy sounded oldies and just kinda putt around the shop .  

I started out down at the Auto Parts store and bought all the remaining electrical I needed to complete the KT7  . 

I headed back home and finished installing upholstery to the rear door . I them started looking at the exposed rear tail lights on the inside and decided that something had to be done to make them blend in more  . So I ended up taking a 12" piece of 6" diameter single wall stove pipe and slicing it in half length ways . I then bent under 3/4" to form a inside lip and upholstered the whole thing in fleece . I installed a velco strip to my 3/4" lip and another velco peice to the body where the lights are at . This makes it easy to remove ,if need be but locked securely in place ,the rest of the time . 
So The back half is completely finished other the the windows being tinted and installed .

Then I moved on to the front and wired up the front fog lights .

The inside top was fleece lined to be able to install the moon roof .I also radius the moon roof to follow the arc of the top so the margin is the same all the way around it . 

At this point I dug out my new remote controlled spot light and mounted it into position . I am very pleased with how well it turned out  
As I was closing the shop up for the day , UPS showed up with my new Kristi Travel mugs . Thank you Mr. Bob S. I have different base inserts for my homemade cup holders so I will dig them out to make the cup fit nice and tight .

Here are a few pictures : The first picture shows the exposed tail lights . The second shows my home made covers .


----------



## BigAl RIP

A few more:


----------



## BigAl RIP

Good Morning folks ,
 I forgot to mention in my last post ,that I will be short on having enough "Premium Marine Grade Carpet" to finish the interior . Deciding to carpet the armrest caused the shortage . 
  Anyway ,I purchased the carpet material through Cabela's . It comes in 6' or 8' wide and as long as you want . It runs about $18 for the 6' per running yard or $24 for the 8" per running yard . I think that is one of the better deals I have got on parts ! It is really good stuff and I highly reconmend it . 

HEY!!!!!  I just dicovered that they have *dropped* the price $4 a yard on the 6' wide and $8 on the 8' wide . That is a great deal . 
 Here are the colors it comes in :


----------



## BigAl RIP

No pictures tonight ,

    Spent the day reworking the front passengers arm rest and then applying carpet over that . It came out nice  . 

    I then just dived in and started running electrical wire everywhere , and I do mean everywhere !!!! I thought the KT7 had a lot of wires before ,but with running "relays" on all the major power draws along with 7 switches ,1 racing starting system , 2 fuse panels ,  auto emergency headlight alternating flashers system ,speaker wires and a intercom system ,I do have a lot of wiring .    
       This does not even include my popcorn machine flashing light or the neon beer sign that will hang in the back window!!! 

   Now don't go quoting me, but other than the Intercom system ,I think  the wiring will all be installed and finished by tomorrow night  .

  All that leaves is to install front door and upholstery the front section , install windows , tie in intercom system, install the roof rack and make and install the new tracks .

    OH YEA!!!! and also weld in the reciever hitch for the bar-b-que .!!!Everything but the tracks should be done this week !!!!!!!

 I am tired just looking at my list of stuff to complete so I better go fix .... I mean take my medience .


----------



## Melensdad

Allen, with regards to the tracks, do you have all new belting and if so, did you go with an original style "textured" belt for the inside and outside "floppy" belts and a "smooth" belt for the two middle belts on each side?


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Allen, with regards to the tracks, do you have all new belting and if so, did you go with an original style "textured" belt for the inside and outside "floppy" belts and a "smooth" belt for the two middle belts on each side?


 


Bob ,
I purchased my belting at Capitol Rubber in Sacramento . It was about $1000 for all 8 belts .The plastic cleats ran about $380 and I have no idea what the channel steel will cost . I am also getting stainless steel bolts so I imagine that will run the cost up a few bucks . The belts are #330 HD 3 ply 3/8"thick and made for cold -25 degree weather . I did not go for the textured belts . The cost was considerably less to go this way .


----------



## bczoom

BigAl said:
			
		

> This morning ,while enjoying my coffee , I started looking at different decals I would like to use on "Yetti".


Poobah,

I feel terrible about bringing this up now...

I do wonder if the Yetti will get lonesome and should therefore have a partner in name.  

I'd like to throw out another name for consideration for addition to the Yetti KT7 or another of your machines.

Khione (aka. Chione).  The Greek godess of snow.

Maybe it could be called the "Yetti Khione" as its formal name.  Yetti for short.  

Just want to throw it out for the naming contest.  _Yea, I know... That contest ended 11 months ago but nobody said I was fast.  Maybe I should just go back to cleaning up the DP cans._


----------



## BigAl RIP

bczoom said:
			
		

> Poobah,
> 
> I feel terrible about bringing this up now...
> 
> I do wonder if the Yetti will get lonesome and should therefore have a partner in name.
> 
> I'd like to throw out another name for consideration for addition to the Yetti KT7 or another of your machines.
> 
> Khione (aka. Chione). The Greek godess of snow.
> 
> Maybe it could be called the "Yetti Khione" as its formal name. Yetti for short.
> 
> Just want to throw it out for the naming contest. _Yea, I know... That contest ended 11 months ago but nobody said I was fast. Maybe I should just go back to cleaning up the DP cans._


 
Dearest Boomer , 

What have you been drinking ? 

If I add that name to the end of Yetti ,it sounds like the name of some new tennis shoe that the big name basketball stars are wearing this year . Very confusing ??? I can just imagine some basketball dude saying "nice Yettikhione's man  !! " Where can I get a pair ???........

Just like the word "Pilaties". I tried to order one at Starbucks the other day..... They refuse to serve me anymore ........ 

Now Boomer , if you go back and read that post you will see it has said nothing about adding another name to Yetti . Just pick #1 or #2 or #3 as your favorite picture . I thought it was very straight forward and a non confusing question to ask . Did you buy a Snot Trac or something cause this behavior is unlike you ???? 

I will add you to my morning prayer list ...... 
GP


----------



## Melensdad

I vote #2.  It looks most like you.


----------



## bczoom

Sorry Poobah.

My mind wasn't right... I wrote that at 11:30 last night.  I started at 7:00 yesterday morning and finished just before midnight.  Long day and my head obviously took a hit from working that duration and I wasn't thinking clearly.


----------



## BigAl RIP

bczoom said:
			
		

> Sorry Poobah.
> 
> My mind wasn't right... I wrote that at 11:30 last night. I started at 7:00 yesterday morning and finished just before midnight. Long day and my head obviously took a hit from working that duration and I wasn't thinking clearly.


 
It's OK ..... I have mostly fuss in my head and I *never* think clearly . I just put myself on my prayer list too !


----------



## bczoom

Oops.  Missed a kind of important word in my reply.  It doesn't make sense without it...

I started *WORK* at 7:00am and finished just before midnight


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well ...
    The wiring ain't done yet  .  Holy cow ! And I thought there were a lot of wires before . I filled up my little wiring chase quite quickly . Thank goodness I have the other side to run wires up to the overhead console too.All the wires are now wrapped in a loom and secured with cable clips . Tomorrow , it will take a lot of time  putting on electrical end connectors to finish it all up . 

     Got another price for my 6 tinted windows . $150 complete . That sounds more like it . 

   I also got a piece of 1" and also 1 1/2" steel channel to check how well it would work with the plastic cleats . I really need 1 1/4" steel channel ,but it appears no one makes it . I'll just have to wait until the plastic cleat material is delivered to make a final decision on this  .

 It's that time  

 No pictures tonight but I sure hope to hell I have something to show you folks tomorrow night . Like a completely wired KT7 !!!


----------



## bczoom

BigAl said:
			
		

> Got another price for my 6 tinted windows . $150 complete . That sounds more like it


Poobah,

My experience with window tinting is "you get what you pay for".  The main thing I've found is that pretty much every aftermarket tinting turns purple after awhile.  Have you discussed this with whomever is going to do it to see how long you can expect it to last before it happens?


----------



## BigAl RIP

bczoom said:
			
		

> Poobah,
> 
> My experience with window tinting is "you get what you pay for". The main thing I've found is that pretty much every aftermarket tinting turns purple after awhile. Have you discussed this with whomever is going to do it to see how long you can expect it to last before it happens?


 

     No ,I did not know that . The guy warranties his work . I will check with him and see how long it will last . Thanks for the heads up !!! This is my first experience with tinting .


----------



## bczoom

BigAl said:
			
		

> The guy warranties his work


I've always found the craftsmanship of installing has been top notch.  It's the tinting film itself that's the issue.  Emphasize that you don't want the tinting to turn purple and they can/should offer a better tinting product material.


----------



## BigAl RIP

OK .... I got hijacked into helping my friend change out his water heater. So.... very little got done today .

     I was able to setup the neutral centers on the steering controls . I also installed front seat belts, and fleece lined one half of the front cab . 

     Tomorrow I will installed the rest of the fleece in the front cab and then install the over head console . 

     Also added a horn to the system . I do not know why I forgot that ???????
 Pictures tomorrow ......


----------



## BigAl RIP

ok... First off ... No Pictures   I know what I said in the last post ,but I lied . You all should know me well enough by now to know I never tell lies, unless it is to help me look like I am telling  the truth or get the really cute babes   . Glad that is settled  

   Here's what happened today :

     Front seat would not bolt in place after adding upholstery and carpet . After 3 hours getting pissed off  , I finally took it back off and cut the seat support down 1/2" . Now it fits  . I ended up having to have 2 Dr. Rums ...ur.ahh .. I mean take a double dose of my medience to calm me down  

    Finished lining the front end cab with fleece and all that is left to do is carpet the floor  .

    My brother found me a steel supplier in Reno that can get me the 1 1/4" steel channel I wanted for the tracks . It's ordered and will be here on Tuesday  .

    The window tint guy will be here on Monday to install the tinting on the windows .  Boomer ... I did check with him about the tint material  turning purple  and he told me the better quality tint film does not do that  . 

     Had to head to Pop's to lend a hand for awhile .

  It seems like it is all the little things at is taking the most time now on the KT7 . So I have no idea when I will be done and ready to build the tracks . Maybe in July or August of 2009  

  I'll go back out there tomorrow and give it hell again !!!!


----------



## mbsieg

Hey Big Al I am expecting to see ol Yetti at the shootout in a month!!! I think you can do it if you set your mind to it!!!! Insert famous train motto here (I THINK I CAN, I THINK I CAN)!!!!!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> Insert famous train motto here (I THINK I CAN, I THINK I CAN)!!!!!!


 
 I think I can ...... *What*   ???? I can't think for sh#t right now . I think I may have overdose on my medience  . And why is my shirt inside out  

 Ole Yetti will be ready by then ,but I may not be


----------



## mlang2005

yetti almost done?  I hope those employees at the napa have another job lined up, I'd hate to see layoffs.


----------



## BigAl RIP

mlang2005 said:
			
		

> yetti almost done? I hope those employees at the napa have another job lined up, I'd hate to see layoffs.


 
   You know ???? .... There may be a lot of turth in that statment you made . 
   Napa now has a huge store in town ,since I stated this thing . 

    Maybe I should ask you guys a question  . Does *everyone else* have their own *reserve parking spot * at their local auto parts too  ??

   The clerks all know me well .Especially that 13 year old kid  that sold me those "snap ring pliers" made by "Nuckle Buster Manufacturing". I still chase him around a few aisles whenever I stop by each day . That pimple faced kid is fast and should be able to make the local high school track team this year ......thanks to me .

    The clerks are also very considerate and always ask when I will be starting my KT4 project .The newest clerk actually started crying when I told them I would be taking a small break when I finished the KT7 .I guess he really likes seeing the old cats restored .  He was overcome with happiness and starting talking in broken sentences about never wanting to go back to McDonalds again. I do not know what eating at McDonalds has to do with me taking a break and since the kid was crying ,I just nodded and walked off ..... 

    The store owner always rubs his hands together and gets this silly look on his face , whenever I come in . I guess he is very cold blooded or something  .

   Anyway I got to head to town . Anybody need anything at NAPA auto parts ?????  I am going that way ....

 Coffees hot , doors open 
 Good Morning


----------



## bczoom

BigAl said:
			
		

> The window tint guy will be here on Monday to install the tinting on the windows .  Boomer ... I did check with him about the tint material  turning purple  and he told me the better quality tint film does not do that


That's what I thought.  Don't have time to hread the history but I recall something about a quote for around $400 and another for under $200.  I just wanted to make sure you're getting the better quality stuff that won't turn purple on you.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well ..... After putting in 9 hard hours on the wiring of the KT7 ,I am very close to being done . The front overhead console is all wired with quick disconnects and ready to be put in place  .  I even installed a 2nd fuse panel with a sliding cover . 

  Tomorrow I am going to clean up the 6 windows ,install the new trim rubber  sash molding and get them ready for the tint ,which is to be done on Monday morning . 

   Afterwards, I will go back to the wiring project that is left and finish it up . That should take about 2 or 3 more hours . If time allows I will also install the intercom system , but it may end up being Monday before that is finished .

   The front door will be reinstalled after that and then it is time to do a walk around to see what I have missed  .

    No pictures tonight  .........   but I should have quite a few by tomorrow night .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Evening folks , 

   Well .. I broke the Rear window when I was changing out the trim  . The windows are a mess so I ended up taking them completely apart to clean and repair . I am still not sure when I broke it but noticed a crack in the corner as I was finishing up !!!  . 

   The front console is installed and turned out quite nice . 

   The front entry door is installed also .

    So breaking the window has set me back a few days while I get a new piece cut . 
 Here are some pictures of what I have done:


.


----------



## BigAl RIP

More


----------



## DaveNay

Ummmm...is the drivers seat higher on purpose?


----------



## BigAl RIP

last ones


----------



## BigAl RIP

DaveNay said:
			
		

> Ummmm...is the drivers seat higher on purpose?


 It has a slide adjustment . The other seats do not . So the operators seat is about 1 " higher than the passenger .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Evenin Folks, 
  I don't know how many of you have ever worked on RV style sliding windows ,but I can now tell you that they are a major pain in the butt to work on .   

    I have spent the whole day completely disassembling , inculding the aluminum frame ,all the windows for cleaning, new trim mold, new felt weather stripping , repair broken latches and so forth . *I can easily say that this is the worst job I have encountered on the whole KT7 restoration .* Who ever worked on these windows in the past ,must have owned a Silicone company . That crap is everywhere . ON the glass, on the frames, in the latches .  

    I very well might be taking the first window apart again tomorrow . The rubber molding is a real pain to work with . It has to be warm when you install it and we have been in the 30's here . I very well might move the whole operation to the kitchen table tomorrow !!!

   I also found another 1/2" crack in a window that has been broke for some time ,so maybe the broken window from yesterday was a old crack I did not see . 

   I have 2 windows yet to break down , repair  and clean . I'll snap a picture of a repaired one and one of the originals tomorrow . They do not even look like the same windows after being repaired .


----------



## wilkinsn1

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Welcome back Gary, I've got a question for you about the starter.  One of our Snow Trac members is having all sorts of problems with his starter and had it rebuilt twice.  Is your KT3 engine an industrial engine or was it replaced with a regualr engine?  The reason I ask is because there is apparently a difference in the starters?!?  Is your starter new or did you have it rebuilt?  Where did you find a starter for a VW industrial engine?




Bob, 
Sorry for not getting back to you sooner on this.  Been busy and haven't been keeping up with the FF lately.
Our KT3 engine is a replacement 1600cc VW engine for the old Porsche Industrial engine.  The starter replacement I got was a Bosch starter assembly (P/N 996205IPC), which I obtained from a local import parts distributor for $77.56.  After getting it, the pilot bearing was not the correct size and had to get an adapter bearing (carried by the distributor) which, I think, was for coversion of a 12V starter to a 6V engine.  Since I already discarded the packaging for the bearing, I can't give you the part number, but apparently it is a common part carried by the import parts distributor. 
I do remember when we replaced the engine, we found that it had a flywheel for a 6V starter and had to replace the flywheel for a 12V starter.  Difference in teeth spacing.  Hope this helps, and sorry again for the delay.

Gary


----------



## BigAl RIP

OH !!!! I found out about why all the silicone was used all over my cat . A former ownerof the KT7  was a plastic surgeon and did a lot of boob jobs .  I guess he wasn't much of a doctor ........


----------



## Melensdad

Hi Gary, thanks for the answer, I will pass it on.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok ... Got up this morning ,walked to the shop and took another look at the KT7  windows . They did not look any better than late last night ! No "window fairys" came to make them look better during the night  .

    So ... I took them all apart again and started over . I now have 3 done and they look *brand spankin new* .     Tomorrow should see me finish the windows unless I am short on new trim molding ,since I had to throw some of it away that I had used yesterday  .
 Going to try for Thursday on Tinting now .

   Also my carpet I shorted myself on showed up , so I can now finish out the front floor carpet .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok ... I am a little ticked off !!! No I am mad as hell . You can do any thing you want to me , just do not ever lie to me . 

    I go down yesterday to pick up my repaired window and the installer tells me my black molding would not fit so he used some of his white molding and painted it gloss black   . It looks like poopoo  . I tell him I already have two windows repaired using my black molding and it does fit . He goes off and tells me "He knows what he is doing and it does not fit and he has been doing this for      years  !" I ask him if they really used 3/16 " glass or just tried to use the 1/4" they cut by mistake the day before . He assures me its 3/16 " . I can't tell because he has this ugly white molding painted black hiding the thickness . 
     I also drop off another  small panel of glass where I have found another crack . They tell me it will be ready for pickup later .The owner had told me they would have order a little extra because they needed to buy a whole sheet of 3/16" glass .
    So I leave and tell him I will bring his ugly painted molding back later after I replace it with the correct black stuff .
   As I remove the molding ,when I get home ,it is pretty obvious that the glass is 1/4" thick . I take my trim the installer told me would not fit and am able to get it "in place" just fine in about 5 or 10 minutes . The whole trick is how you start pushing it in place   .
 Now I go back to the store to get my other pane of glass and they tell me the new piece broke and they need to cut another piece and to not come back intill 12oclock today . 
  I now think they never had the 3/16" glass at all and were just trying to salvage the piece of 1/4 " they cut by mistake .By me bringing in a piece of 3/16" glass by it self ,I will be able to immediately see the difference  before installing it .The new glass orders usually come in around 10 oclock and thats why I beleive  they told me to come back at 12   . Just seems like it would have been a lot easier to tell me they did not have 3/16 and did not want to order any, for such a small project since it is not called for much . I can and would understand that .
Instead they have pissed me off at a business I have shopped at for 40 years .
   When I dropped off the their "painted black molding" the "hot shot" expert installer was no where to be found ....


----------



## Vance

Al, 

I have a glass shop in Auburn that is working VERY well with me and really wants to do the job right.  I had the windshield done (easy) and now we are in the middle of the doors.  We are replacing the plexiglas with tempered glass sliders (had to be 1/8 to fit the track space).  They'd be done now but I took the doors back so I could paint them first.  I realized it would work much better that way.

Good luck!!!  Aren't surprises fun...

Vance

P.S.  Let me know if you need a contact.

P.P.S.  That reminds me of a question I had regarding your windows.  Why are you going with film vs. replacing the windows with tinted laminate/tempered?  I realize the cost would be higher but now you've replace several already...  You're going to have to be gentle with that film and make sure noone scrapes ice off the inside windows!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Vance said:
			
		

> Al,
> 
> I have a glass shop in Auburn that is working VERY well with me and really wants to do the job right. I had the windshield done (easy) and now we are in the middle of the doors. We are replacing the plexiglas with tempered glass sliders (had to be 1/8 to fit the track space). They'd be done now but I took the doors back so I could paint them first. I realized it would work much better that way.
> 
> Good luck!!! Aren't surprises fun...
> 
> Vance
> 
> P.S. Let me know if you need a contact.
> 
> P.P.S. That reminds me of a question I had regarding your windows. Why are you going with film vs. replacing the windows with tinted laminate/tempered? I realize the cost would be higher but now you've replace several already... You're going to have to be gentle with that film and make sure noone scrapes ice off the inside windows!!


 

 Thanks Vance .

    I will keep that in mind .
 When I took the glass in I did not know I had another one that was also cracked .

    It ended up costing me $115 for cutting 2 pieces of laminate glass  . That seems really high . I can't imagine what 6 dark tinted pieces would have cost . Thats ok though , because I won't be going back again for anything . They lost my business .

   Your right about being careful with the finish. I will keep that in mind . I have 3 heater fans in Yetti so hopefully her defrost will work well .

   OK .... 5 windows are now rebuilt and ready for tinting . They look great! 

   Lots of goodies came in UPS shipment today so I can be happy installing all kinds of new stuff tomorrow  

   My new HDPE plastic showed up . It looks like redwood 2x2's . They are solid plastic and colored in a redwood color . I sure hope they work !!! 

   Here's a few pictures:


----------



## BigAl RIP

Evening Folks, 

   The man who does window tinting will be here in the morning . All the windows are now rebuilt and ready .

   I have ran into a small problem and am having a tough time trying to find a solution . I have upholstered the interior of the KT7 which never had any in the past  . I had just assumed I would use a nice vinyl edge molding around the door opening lip to finish off the raw edge of the fabic . NO Go !!!  With the molding in place the door binds on the edge . I am thinking of trying a adhesive backed cloth tape to finish the edge now . It needs something to give it a finished look and this is the only thing I can come up with . The door itself will have a foam rubber seal in the groove so it will serve two purposes of providing a airtight seal and finishing the edge of the door fabic . Anybody got any other idea of what might work


----------



## Melensdad

Silly question, but can you install the vinyl edging as planned and then simply space out the door (and probably the locking mechanism) with an extra washer to add just enough gap to allow for the edging?


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Silly question, but can you install the vinyl edging as planned and then simply space out the door (and probably the locking mechanism) with an extra washer to add just enough gap to allow for the edging?


 Already tried that . The door is just too tight all the way around . Geez! The vinyl molding is only 1/16" thick for crying out loud !!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok .... I think I found a solution for the finsh edge molding . A adhesive cloth tape made to finish edges . I'll try it tomorrow .

The windows are tinted and look great !They will get installed next week .

I been working a few kinks out of the wiring system . I got a couple crossed wires . When I turn on the wipers the *popcorn machine* comes on and the heater switch seems to control the horn and *beer tap* at the same time ???I may leave that alone as it tells me if someone is stealing beer .  The *Lava Lamp* won't work at all ... But I'll get there .......

BUT!!!! The stereo works like a charm and the ole shop was rattlin some windows this afternoon !!! A little CCR , Nitty Grity Dirt Band. and Leonard Skynard CD's and I was rockin !!! That little KT7 is just like a *BOOM BOX *now !!! I may break down somewhere ,but the music is going to be great until the battery dies .

The remote control spot is without a doubt the greatest thing I have ever seen . Wow! Is that puppy bright !  

I did not take any pictures today because all you would see is a mess of wires .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Evening Folks , 

Well the KT7 "Yetti" main electrical system is complete . It works great .
I ended up with 2 fuse panels ,1- 6 switch lighted console , 4 relays, 2 fan switches , 4- adjustable dome lights , 1- engine compartment area light , 1 horn buttom , a racing starting system , 1- AM/FM CD stereo unit , 1-GPS unit ,1-remote controlled spot light , 1 cell phone , 1- 12V adapter plugin , a alternating flasher light control unit and a exterior temp gauge .  

There are 2-Rear halogen flood lights , 2-front halogen fogs lights , 1- "remote controlled" front spot light that will spin 370 degree circle and travel 135 degrees up and down with a optional hand held remote that will work up to 150 feet from the unit , 2-halogen head lights and 4 LED stop lights on the rear . I should have plenty of light !!

I still have the intercom system to install which may happen tomorrow .

The adhesive upholstery tape worked wonders around the rear door . It looks finished now . 

I also added two overhead ocsillating 2 speed fans to act as defrosters in the front and rear along with the main heater that has been relocated to the middle of the interior compartment . 

Getting a little closer each day now !!!


Pictures maybe tomorrow


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok ,
First off , No Pictures !!! Secondly, has anyone seen my camera  ?

I spent the whole day reading and trying to figure out this 4 passenger intercom system . There are about 35 wires going everywhere   . 

I finally figured out what I was doing wrong and about scared the crap  outta myself when the headphones came on full blast  ! I looked like I was trying to make up some new kind of "break dance" routine . 

After I took some heart medience and calmed down I started placing the headset plugins by each seat . The back is now done and I will finish the front seat plugins tomorrow . The Company I purchased the intercom system through told me to figure 4 to 8 hours to set it all up . I figure it will be about 8 hours on this one and 4 on the next KT4 restoration ,now that I kinda know what to do . 

They sure work well though and really cut down on outside noise .It sure is nice to talk in a normal voice and hear each other . The headsets are gel filled so it is real comfortable to wear . Each has its own volume control and full mike adjustment . I looked at intercom systems that were as high as $1800 bucks for a 4 place system !!! This *complete setup* cost under $500 and is made to be used in private aircraft too .

If anyone needs a set let me know . After I told the guy what I was using them in , he asked it I wanted to be a dealer .He told me they had never sold any for snowcat use . So I can get it for you at my wholesale price. 

Cheers


----------



## bczoom

BigAl said:
			
		

> The headsets are gel filled so it is real comfortable to wear


Poobah,

At what temp does that gel freeze?  Just wondering if they need to be kept in a relatively warm place before heading out for a ride.  If the Yetti and its contents are below freezing, those gel-filled headsets may be uncomfortable (cold on the head/ears) until they reach room or body temperature.


----------



## BigAl RIP

bczoom said:
			
		

> Poobah,
> 
> At what temp does that gel freeze? Just wondering if they need to be kept in a relatively warm place before heading out for a ride. If the Yetti and its contents are below freezing, those gel-filled headsets may be uncomfortable (cold on the head/ears) until they reach room or body temperature.


 
  Good Morning Boomer ,
   Dang ,I never thought of that . That is a good question  .I guess that's why you got to ride the long bus to school and I rode the short one . 

    I guess ,since they are aircraft headsets, I could unplug them and keep them in the house . I should finish this morning on installation .


Hey!!
 Coffee's on , Door's open ,it's Monday and I really feel like insulting a few Snot Trac owners !!!! Who's first ???


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:
			
		

> Hey!!
> Coffee's on , Door's open ,it's Monday and I really feel like insulting a few Snot Trac owners !!!! Who's first ???


 Hey Al, since you are getting close to being done with the Krusty I figure that you might be starting to search for some safety gear.  Afterall, if that thing actually gets out of your garage and makes it to snow, it probably won't be able to return under its own power.

You'll need a good pair of snow shoes to hike the 37 feet the Krusty slipped (downhill) to get back up to the parking lot.  Thought you'd like these


----------



## BigAl RIP

Gee Bob ,
 Those look great ! Do they come in a size 13W , cause that is the size I need when I plant one up your As#!!!!!

   Ok !!!The headsets intercom is installed  . I'm taking a short break to insult Snot Trac Owners and eat lunch before going out and wrapping all the wires into a loom .

 I also made up some name plates designs  that I will be using . Before I head down to the sign shop to have them made up ,take a look and give me your input . The first two  will be on black plastic plates with white engaved lettering except "Track steering Control" which will be in "Red lettering on the left" track and "Green lettering on the right"

The last picture shows the name plate design that I will have made out of silver to be mounted on the interior console .


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:
			
		

> Gee Bob ,
> Those look great ! Do they come in a size 13W , cause that is the size I need when I plant one up your As#!!!!!


 Sorry Al, all I heard was:



 My snowcat is broke





			
				BigAl said:
			
		

> The last picture shows the name plate design that I will have made out of silver to be mounted on the interior console .


 Personally I would go for broke and do something a bit fancier.  Pick up some old school Kristi design from one of their early logos and then add in some custom wording to update & upgrade the design.  Sort of like Ford did when it introduced the Retro Mustang.  Old school and new converged.  Here is just an example of what might look nice, of course this is sort of rough but it gives you an idea.

Allen, the logo below is based on some of the material you lent me, with the Kristi snowflake scanned from a manual that I got from Gary, cleaned up and enlarged, and uses a circular logo from Kristi as inspiration.  It is not a copy of what they did, but it seems to blend the old and the new.  I made it in Photoshop and you can have all the rights to it.  I used a typestyle for the city of origin, YETTI EDITION and SERIAL # wording, that is very similar to the original KRISTI typestyle so it does not clash.

Your local sign shop can alter the colors, or widen the band that surrounds the center circle to suit your needs.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Bob ,
 I sure wish I knew how to do that stuff with a computer art program ! That is pretty sharp  .
 I think I may just take it down to the trophy shop and see if they can do it .
 Thanks,
 Allen


----------



## Melensdad

Allen, I would think any sign shop could clean up the image and make it as a weatherproof vinyl graphic. 

-or- 

A trophy shop with photo engraving should be able to clean it up a bit, digitize it, and engrave it into metal with a black paint wash into the engraved area.  It would give you a 2 tone finish that might look very nice.

Tomorrow morning when I get to my office I will send you the graphic file through email.  I will send the basic file without the lettering on it.  You can work with your graphic shop locally to insert whatever typestyle you like and they can clean up the image.  But the file I send you will be larger and a little more detailed than the image that you can copy off this website.  That will help your graphic shop because the one I work with usually wants very high resolution designs.


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Tomorrow morning when I get to my office I will send you the graphic file through email. I will send the basic file without the lettering on it. You can work with your graphic shop locally to insert whatever typestyle you like and they can clean up the image. But the file I send you will be larger and a little more detailed than the image that you can copy off this website. That will help your graphic shop because the one I work with usually wants very high resolution designs.


 
 Thanks Bob


----------



## bczoom

Poobah,

The wording is "Restored for Mr. & Mrs. Allan C Hutson".

Why don't you take the credit and replace "for" with "by"?


----------



## mtntopper

bczoom said:
			
		

> Poobah,
> 
> The wording is "Restored for Mr. & Mrs. Allan C Hutson".
> 
> Why don't you take the credit and replace "for" with "by"?


 
The wording is *"Restored by/for Mr. & Mrs. Allan C Hutson".*

   

*"Restored by Allen Hutson for Mr. & Mrs. Allan C Hutson".*

Take the credit you have earned it....
Bill


----------



## Vance

BigAl said:
			
		

> The headsets are gel filled so it is real comfortable to wear





			
				bczoom said:
			
		

> Poobah,
> 
> At what temp does that gel freeze?  Just wondering if they need to be kept in a relatively warm place before heading out for a ride.  If the Yetti and its contents are below freezing, those gel-filled headsets may be uncomfortable (cold on the head/ears) until they reach room or body temperature.


So Al, what intercom system did you end up with?  I'm interested because I used to design those systems for a small avionics company up in your neck of the woods (RST in Grass Valley)!!!  If you have any questions on setup or operation - I can prolly help you even if it's some "competitor" unit.  I've been thinking about an intercom for my cat but I'm not sure I really need it for the cab.  I mainly want it to talk to passengers riding in back(pick-up style).

Here's a thought regarding those frozen gel pads... how 'bout you wire them up to some heat strips and maybe even cover them with a nice soft fake fur sock - maybe leopard print or something!!! 

Actually, if the headsets don't already have fabric socks for the earcups then I'd highly recommend them.  We found them more comfortable in private aircraft due to sweat/stickiness but in a cold snowcat will work, too.  You don't want the fabric too thick tho because you negate some of the soundproofness...

We expect rides end of Feb at the shootout!!! 

Vance


----------



## BigAl RIP

bczoom said:
			
		

> Poobah,
> 
> The wording is "Restored for Mr. & Mrs. Allan C Hutson".
> 
> Why don't you take the credit and replace "for" with "by"?


 
Mornin Boomer ,

My nieghbor came over yesterday and said the exact same thing to me  .
He thinks I'm nuts if I don't take credit for the KT7 restoration .
I am afraid people may take it the wrong way .

I just have a real problem with people who get "Big heads" and need to impress people with what they do . Doctors come to mind as one ...So do most lawyers and real estate agents .

None of what I have done or designed on the KT7 was intended to impress people . Only to make my wife ,my friends and myself as safe and as comfortable as possible . I like to improve stuff and have fun doing it.

I thought the "dedication plate" would be a nice finishing touch on the interior ,since the original name plate was in very bad condition . I added the serial # ,Kristi manufacturing name and address on purpose to give it more of a plate you might see from the Kristi factory .

Maybe add a little plate like they use to have on the old Chevy's door sill plate . " Body by Fisher" or something like that .


----------



## bczoom

Maybe keep "Restored for Mr. & Mrs. Allan C Hutson" but have another placard or something that says "Yetti conversion by BigAl"?  

Re. the headsets and to expand on Vance's post, I did some searching yesterday.  It sounds like many of the gel type are loaded with glycol so they may not freeze.  You'll need to check yours.  I also did see that many offer cloth coverings and as Vance said, they make them more comfortable.


----------



## wilkinsn1

BigAl said:
			
		

> I also made up some name plates designs  that I will be using .



Hey Al,

You might also have some decals made up with "FRONT" & "BACK" to put on the Yetti so you'll know which end is front or back   

Gary


----------



## Vance

wilkinsn1 said:
			
		

> Hey Al,
> 
> You might also have some decals made up with "FRONT" & "BACK" to put on the Yetti so you'll know which end is front or back
> 
> Gary



LOL !!!

Vance
 :rollingla


----------



## BigAl RIP

Hi All ,

Ok the center cab section is in place ! Tomorrow it will be bolted down . Everything has weatherstripping foam where the body pieces meet together . That should keep out any moisture from getting inside the cab . 

I also upholstered the front door and installed a new gas shock that keeps the door open . I redesigned and repostioned the support from where some Kristi engineering idiot had original placed it on the top of the door and and broke the door in half . It is now in the middle of the door where it should have been placed in the first place . There is no comparison to how much better it now works . 

I expect that I have about 2 more days of work left before it is time to build the tracks and be complete with Yetti. 

I also ordered up all my "operational name plates" for the KT7 . Thank you Bob S.for the wonderful suggestion of using a "Old School Design" on the Dedication Plate  . It is a wonderful improvement over the original Kristi bland design . I would suspect that the same third grade class that wrote the lousy *Kristi's owner's manual *also did the original Kristi logo . I sat down with a Art Designer for a few hours today and they feel they can "Custom Design and Produce" a very nice "new style logo" for Kristi Cat which I will be using on all my Kristi's . Since this is *my* own custom artwork design for which *I paid for* , I will also gladly offer the new design logo "Name Plates" to anyone that would like one for their KT2's or KT3's at my cost . *A portion of the sales ($5) of each "Name Plate" will be donated to FF .* If anyone would like one please PM me with your Name ,Kristi Model . and Serial # of your Kristi . I should have a final cost within a few days ,but believe the "Kristi Name Plate" will run about $25-$30 each. I have already paid the art work fee so your only paying for cost to produce the "Name Plate". I will post a picture as soon as the design shop is done .If I sound a little ticked off about this "Name plate thing" ,I am and I apologize .There is just some things better off not said .

Here are a few Pictures of my progress today:


----------



## BigAl RIP

Vance said:
			
		

> So Al, what intercom system did you end up with?
> We expect rides end of Feb at the shootout!!!
> 
> Vance


 
 Vance ,
 The company that supplied the intercom system is "Soft Com" in Az.  and you can ride in Yetti all you want, along with any other Members of FF that are in "good standing" ! Since there is only *one member* of FF not in "good standing" with me ,I guess most of you all are safe  .Mini Bar is open when all the rides are over !!! 

   Gary ,
 I am going to write "Ass End" on the back window of "Yetti" so I know which end  is which!!  

 To everyone ,  I think I will leave "Restored By" off the name plate . I know I built it and that is all that matters . Last thing I want is for someone to think I am trying to impress them . I just was not brought up that way .
   We do have one ex FF Member who got a "very big head"  in trying to impress me with his very limited and incorrect knowledge of a working "Kristi" and was only here for "Bragging Rights", and I would not want to be associated or compared with someone like that .Sorry ,but that is how I feel .


----------



## BigAl RIP

I just noticed this morning that I started this project on Feb.23,2006 . I will have pretty close to exactly a year in the restoration by the time I am done  . I hope the next 2 Kristi restores go a little faster .


----------



## Melensdad

Hey Allen, one more thing you may want to add to the engraved name plate is the year of manufacture.  That is a 1974 or something thereabouts, but I think anyone looking at it today would suspect is is a new snowcat.  You might want the nameplate to indicate the year so they realize they are in a very modern, but still 30+ year old machine.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Bob,
 I'll think about the KT7 manufacture year thing when I see how much room I have left on the new Kristi Logo  .

   Ok ,
 The center section is bolted down .What a pain . I ended up having to break  two of my fat little  fingers in order to get to the little access points to install my "home made"  hold down body fastners  . 

    Also tried out the GPS "Ram Mount" in a few areas and decided to install it on the passenger arm rest in the corner .

   I assembled the cargo rack and sat it in place . It fits very well and is very well made . Tomorrow I will weld up some cross bars to mount it to .
I think this is where I will also mount my "custom License plate" that Mtntopper sent me . It looks great there . Pictures soon on this !!!

   Windows should be installed tomorrow and the front door lock mechanisn should also be installed . 

    Also missing one "Craftsman" 13/16 " open end wrench and I have torn the shop apart looking for it .I keep looking at the KT7 and wondering if it is laying under the motor or gear drives  . I don't think so , but it makes me wonder .Hopefully my kids have borrowed it and not told me .

 No pictures tonight but i'll try to have some tomorrow


----------



## mtntopper

BigAl said:
			
		

> Also missing one "Craftsman" 13/16 " open end wrench and I have torn the shop apart looking for it .I keep looking at the KT7 and wondering if it is laying under the motor or gear drives . I don't think so , but it makes me wonder .Hopefully my kids have borrowed it and not told me .


 
Allen, check your back pocket, that is where I usually find the tools I have misplaced and have been looking for after a couple hours of searching all over the place and blaming the tool gremlins.


----------



## BigAl RIP

mtntopper said:
			
		

> Allen, check your back pocket, that is where I usually find the tools I have misplaced and have been looking for after a couple hours of searching all over the place and blaming the tool gremlins.


 
 I have a back pocket ?  I did'nt know that . I always wear sweat pants when I am in the shop . Maybe it's stuck between the cheeks of my Fat Arse. <( English for Fat Ass) 
    I'll see if I can get the wife to take a look unless one of you guys are willing   ???? Sure hope it did not go any further  ............


----------



## BigAl RIP

Where does the day go  ? First thing my little dog bites a lady  and I spend 1/2 the day taking care of that then I spent 3 hours trying to find little parts and stuff in town for the Kristi  . I got about two things done the whole dang today . I have decided to stop predicting when I will be done .

    The roof rack support was  built and painted , late this afternoon  . I'll install it tomorrow and take some pictures


----------



## BigAl RIP

Evening Folks  ,

   Wow ! I been waiting for this day for a long time . I started installing my windows . They turned out real nice .


   The Roof Cargo Rack is done and installed and also turned out well . I custom built the cross bars out of thin wall tubing . I used 1/2" blind nuts welded inside the tubes to secure it to the cab body .I wanted a nice look with no exposed bolts showing . Thank You Mtntopper for the beautiful Canada "Go 4 IT" License plate . I will wear it proudly for all to see . 

   I also got my custom engine vent louvered covers painted and installed .

    The engine cover is 1/2 way done and will be complete and installed in the morning .

 I should wrap it up tomorrow .There's not much left to do after that other than the tracks which I should start on Sunday or Monday .

   Here a few pictures of todays progress:


----------



## Pigtails

Nice Job!! 

It is so hard to tell what something is going to look like until the paint is on...And of course the hard work to get it there...


----------



## BigAl RIP

Pigtails said:
			
		

> And of course the hard work to get it there...


 

Good Moring PT !

      Do you mean "*work*" or *drinking* ???? Drinking all that Rum was tough on me but someone had to do it to help keep the Liquor Companys in the Black and making a profit .


----------



## BigAl RIP

well,well,well !    

   Look what I found !!!  A kristi KT7  "Special Yetti Edition" sitting in my driveway .I wonder where it came  from ???  

  It sure is nice to sit here and look at her . It will even be more fun when the tracks go on next week and I can take her for a spin .

   The Pictures do not do the paint job justice .  She just gleams in the sun !!! 
 Upholstery came out good too . Mini bar sits under the raised shelf ,in its own compartment over the motor compartment . The other half of it  is a "built in tool box".  

    Tomorrow I will give her a proper bath and tie up the last few details .


----------



## BigAl RIP

A few more before's and after's:


----------



## BigAl RIP

Last one:


----------



## pixie

She sure looks good, Al 

When is the snow coming ?


----------



## BigAl RIP

pixie said:
			
		

> When is the snow coming ?


 

      Soon ,I hope Pixie.
 Janurary will go down as the driest Janurary ever in Northern California !
 There is no snow on Interstate I-80 @ Donner Summit Pass other than in the shady areas and what the ski areas are making at night . It's really bad .


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:
			
		

> well,well,well !
> 
> Look what I found !!!  A kristi KT7  "Special Yetti Edition" sitting in my driveway .I wonder where it came  from ???
> 
> It sure is nice to sit here and look at her . It will even be more fun when the tracks go on next week and I can take her for a spin .
> 
> The Pictures do not do the paint job justice .  She just gleams in the sun !!!
> Upholstery came out good too . Mini bar sits under the raised shelf ,in its own compartment over the motor compartment . The other half of it  is a "built in tool box".
> 
> Tomorrow I will give her a proper bath and tie up the last few details .



Allen, so to those folks who say that you "ruined" the KT7 when they alleged that you added weight, or when you fixed the improperly routed hydraulic control s that probably prevented it from attaining its maximum speed, or by painting it the wrong color, or by changing the name to "Yetti" what do you say now that it is virtually complete?

Especially now that it is actually lighter, probably able to attain its designed speed, and has a pretty darn good looking paint job!

Congrats


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Allen, so to those folks who say that you "ruined" the KT7 when they alleged that you added weight, or when you fixed the improperly routed hydraulic control s that probably prevented it from attaining its maximum speed, or by painting it the wrong color, or by changing the name to "Yetti" what do you say now that it is virtually complete?
> 
> Especially now that it is actually lighter, probably able to attain its designed speed, and has a pretty darn good looking paint job!
> 
> Congrats


 
Well ,My Dad always told me _"I should engage my *Brain* before sticking my *Mouth* in gear ". _

_The paint color is a personal thing. Some may like it and some may not . It matches my 2006 Ford " King Ranch" Truck and I always wanted to do that on a restoration and match it to the hauler vehicle, I was pulling with. I did it on a horse trialer once and it looked nice .Would I do this color again  ??? Probably not ......The next Kristi restore will be Red with Gold Pearl ._

_Changing the hydraulic steering system is without a doubt ,the best thing I did on this Kristi KT7. It opened up the front for easy entry, even for my fat butt .It also cleaned up the control and monitering systems. I do not care if your 5" tall and 300 pounds or 6'-8" and 125 pounds , you will fit very comfortably in the operators seat .I cannot *thank *a few of you boys here on FF enough that helpped on this . It was a team effort and well worth it! Even a "wheel chair bound" *handicapped person* could easily enter and drive the Yetti now .Now that is a great improvement!! _

_With all the stuff I took off and discarded ,curb weight should be about the same or a little lighter . I will weigh it at the Cat scales soon to get a true Track PSI ._

_Lets face facts Bob . There was only one person that said I was ruining or *"Messing it up"* when refering to the KT7 . So that is about *.001 %* of the entire FF membership and he got so mad about it ,he took his imaginary toys and went home  ._

_"The "Yetti Edition" name addition was something that was bound to happen . It was also a team effort . I believe it was you Bob , that first came up with that name . It just stuck after that .I still believe it sounds better than the " Banded Bird " or whatever he was spouting his mouth about .If I had named it after a previous owner, as a certain someone had wanted ,there are about 4 or 5 past owners names that I would have needed to have been included to make it fair for all .I do not think that the body is long enough for a name sign that long ... I'm kinda surprized he did not demand that I name it after him ,considering his "ego and big head"._

_If it sounds like I don't care for him much , your right . "Hopefully with age, comes maturity" , and in his case we can only pray ._

_We at FF ,are all trying to do the same thing here ,which is to promote the private use ,repair and history of the *Vintage Snowcats of Yesterday* . Does it really matter that one website seems to have more interest and members than the other one ? Not to me it doesn't ,as long as we get the word out and help other snowcat owners in the repairs. restoration or history of their particular brand of vintage snowcat . I still believe 2 websites "working together" are better than 1 , to promote this idea._

_So here I sit ,spouting all these "words of wisdom" on a lovely Sunny Sunday Morning ,sipping my coffee and anticipating my next Kristi Restoration project . It will be the *Kristi KT4a .*And I plan to float her across water again, in the lake here ,at the house soon . _


_Its about time to go fiddle fart around in the shop  . Have a great day people  _


----------



## BigAl RIP

Thought I would add a few more interior pictures of the finished interior .

 The "carpeted armrest support post"  at the operators seat moves sideways to control the body tilt . This way I never have to release my hand from the steering controls to adjust the body tilt .

   With the old steering system removed there is a lot of room up front . 

   Enjoy


----------



## BigAl RIP

Crap ! That last picture is looking from the front toward the rear ! Even I am getting confused trying to figure out which end is which!!


----------



## jaybe_2

I must say that is some fine work you have done.


----------



## BigAl RIP

jaybe_2 said:
			
		

> I must say that is some fine work you have done.


 
  Thank You ,
It was all a labor of love .    well almost .....

     It also helpped to keep my mind busy since my Dad has been so ill .


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:
			
		

> Thank You ,
> It was all a labor of love .    well almost .....
> 
> It also helpped to keep my mind busy since my Dad has been so ill .


And beside, if you did a crappy job all the Snow Trac guys would have just made fun of your forever and ever and ever.


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> And beside, if you did a crappy job all the Snow Trac guys would have just made fun of your forever and ever and ever.


 
 You know Bob ????  I had never figured out why you Snot Trac guys like to pick on me .  I have done nothing but be perfectly honest about my superior Kristi KT7 over those dirty little Snot Tracs .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Evening folks ,


OK ! I am now designing the new "Track Cleats" and think I have a winner of a design . 

Take a look at the 5 pictures of the old and new style Cleat Design and *give me some input* . 

I purposely *rabbited* the HDPE Plastic to "inter lock" into the 1 1/4" Steel 
Channel . One thing I did not want was any exposed edges where snow could build up on the cleat . I also felt the "HDPE plastic"would have more protection by wrapping the edge with steel . 

The steel channel will be held in place to the Plastic and belts by 3/8" diameter Stainless Steel bolts and nuts

If you think this will work , I will set up a jig and start mass producing these in the morning . 

I should have them all made by tomorrow night .

Thanks Allen


----------



## BigAl RIP

Last two:


----------



## BigAl RIP

Good Morning all ,

Well ,I sure hope the new track cleat design works !!! 

We finally had a weather change here yesterday and my back just killed me last night and I could not sleep .I wonder why the weather affects my back like that ??? 

So I got up ,went to the shop and made all the cleats .

42 @ 25" long and 42 @ 14" long ! Whew!!! I am glad that is done . 

I will start cutting steel channel a bit later on today and start drilling the bolt holts. 

That HDPE plastic is the strangest stuff to work with . I like it


----------



## bczoom

Good morning poobah.

You're up and posting awfully early today.


----------



## BigAl RIP

bczoom said:
			
		

> Good morning poobah.
> 
> You're up and posting awfully early today.


 
  You have to go to bed to get up early and I hav'nt been to bed yet ! My back is on FIRE . We have a major weather change going on here and I really feel it in the old back !! Can't stand ,lie down or sit for very long . I need a drink !


----------



## Melensdad

Allen, just curious, but how will you keep the bold heads from wearing down/rounding off?  I noticed the original cleats used square head bolts, are you going to use those, or 6 sided bolt heads?  And is there a special type that you will use _(some sort of hardened bolt)_?


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Allen, just curious, but how will you keep the bold heads from wearing down/rounding off? I noticed the original cleats used square head bolts, are you going to use those, or 6 sided bolt heads? And is there a special type that you will use _(some sort of hardened bolt)_?


 
   Actually Bob ,
 My cleats are bolted from the bottom at the belt up through the cleat so it is the nut that wears out . They were orgininally hardfaced at the Kristi factory to keep from coming loose and giving good wear points .They also make for excellent "Ice Grips" being done this way . 

    I am switching over to Stainless Steel Bolts and Nuts as they are *much harder* than regular steel Grade#5 bolts . I will then  hardface the nut to the bolt as the Kristi factory did . I am trying to locate square nuts so I can use those instead of switching over to hexagon style nuts .


----------



## mlang2005

Hey Al is that plastic going to be stiff enought?  Seems to me that it will bend from the force of the sprocket, then start jumping teeth. or is it as stiff as the old oak grousers


----------



## BigAl RIP

mlang2005 said:
			
		

> Hey Al is that plastic going to be stiff enought? Seems to me that it will bend from the force of the sprocket, then start jumping teeth. or is it as stiff as the old oak grousers


 
    I think it will be . I guess we will find out soon . The original cleats were made of Hickory and many KT3's have been replaced by Oak . My best guess, as to why the Kristi Factory used Hickory for cleats was because it is hard like Oak but probably cost less . Its seems like they  liked to cut corners wherever they could .

   As far as using HDPE plastic to replace the wood . When I talked with the engineers at the Plastics Factory where it is made ,they were pretty sure it would do the job nicely .The engineer and I talked about brittleness ,bending, expansion,stress from cold and of course strength of the product  . The Company  *has never* supplied HDPE Plastic for snow track cleats and they are very interested to see how well they perform on the KT7 and are patiently waiting for a review of their product . I guess it may give them another sales angle if it works . They asked a number of questions dealing with weight , lowest operating temperature , type of terrain,etc.

     These plastic cleats  are "good to go" to at least -25 degrees below 0 . I added the 1 1/4" channel steel style over using the original 1" flat bar steel  design that came from the factory to increase the stiffness and give the Plastic more protection from the abuse of the elements .

     If this works I know of 3 other Kristi owners with KT3's who are planning to change over to Plastic Cleats in the near future . I guess I am the "Ginny Pig" on this idea, since  it was  suggested during a conversation on "reconstructing of the tracks and alternate ideas in place of wood ".

   I thought it was well worth trying and  one thing about it , The plastic will never rot !

   I do not have a huge amount invested in the plastic and if it does not perform well ,I am only out the cost of Plastic and the Stainless Steel bolts that hold them in place to the Rubber Belts . I can reuse the channel even if I go back to wood .

   Wish me luck .
 Al


----------



## Vance

Al,

Those cleats look great.  I think you will be fine with the HDPE.  That stuff will survive much more abuse than the wood it replaced.  You'll also get lots of stiffness from the channel that replaced the flat stock (at some expense to weight).  

I am a bit puzzled about the bolt configuration, tho.  Do you have the option to put the nuts on the inside of the belts?  If so you could tack weld the bolts to the channel and never worry about them rounding off.  Just a thought as this is kind of how my Tucker belts are (but my cleats are angle-iron based.)

Let me know if you ever need any physical help - especially when it comes time to wrestle those tracks on the beast!!  I'm just down the road...

Vance


----------



## BigAl RIP

Vance said:
			
		

> Al,
> 
> Those cleats look great. I think you will be fine with the HDPE. That stuff will survive much more abuse than the wood it replaced. You'll also get lots of stiffness from the channel that replaced the flat stock (at some expense to weight).
> 
> I am a bit puzzled about the bolt configuration, tho. Do you have the option to put the nuts on the inside of the belts? If so you could tack weld the bolts to the channel and never worry about them rounding off. Just a thought as this is kind of how my Tucker belts are (but my cleats are angle-iron based.)
> 
> Let me know if you ever need any physical help - especially when it comes time to wrestle those tracks on the beast!! I'm just down the road...
> 
> Vance


 
 I appreciate that very much ,Vance . Can you make me a drink ??? 

Just kidding !

   I believe "The Kristi Company"  purposely installed the nuts on the outside and then "Hardfaced" them to give the Track design a better "Ice Gripping" capability and a longer wear life . They are like studs sticking up and I know they sure did a number on my paved driveway when I unloaded this Snowcat and pulled it into the shop ,when I began the restoration . I do have the option of reversing the bolts ,but feel they would be of more assistance as the factory installed them. We shall see ...

 And by the way , You *do not have to come up and work* to stop by . Your invited anytime . PM me and I'll give you my Phone # and directions .
 Allen


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Al, here is a cleat that we extrude of 6061-T6 aluminum in 12 foot lengths and you can just cut to what ever length you need it is 2.5" tall we also make one that is 3.5" tall and you just use a grade 8 carraige bolt anywhere along its length easy to use with any bolt pattern on your belts. weight is one pound per foot.


----------



## BigAl RIP

boggie said:
			
		

> Al, here is a cleat that we extrude of 6061-T6 aluminum in 12 foot lengths and you can just cut to what ever length you need it is 2.5" tall we also make one that is 3.5" tall and you just use a grade 8 carraige bolt anywhere along its length easy to use with any bolt pattern on your belts. weight is one pound per foot.


 
  I very well might be interested in purchasing some of that from you for my KT4 restoration I will be stating soon ,if you sale it retail. Since my KT4  floats, I want to keep it light as possible and replacing the existing steel cleats would shave a lot of wieght .That is really pretty neat looking stuff . Where were you 6 months ago when we started dicussing the cleats for the KT7 !!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok ... I think my arm is broke .... :657:  I have never drilled so many holes in my life !!! I figure I drilled about 600 holes today and 600 holes yesterday .

   My drill press is about 80 plus years old but it just kept chugging along . My Dad actually salvaged it from a trash can a few years ago when he was on his nieghborhood walk . It needed a new electric cord and I have been using it ever since . 

   Anyway,.... the cleats are done as well as the Channel Steel covers . 

     Tomorrow I will punch the belting and be ready to put the tracks together . 

    600 holes to punch using a 3lb. hammer and a 5/16" hole cutting punch????? I wonder what the odds are of hitting my thumb before I am done ???   

   Here a few pictures of the cleats and my old faithful drill press .


----------



## BigAl RIP

And yes ,I know I spelled "Really old " wrong in the last picture !


----------



## SkiDozer 302

Damn Al, I think that I saw a picture of Noah using that same drill press when he was building the Ark!


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Al, that looks the (arm)strong model 600 (for 600 holes) 

Good Luck Tomarrow you really are on a schedule here...............remember 
to take a break (drink) once a while........


----------



## Vance

Geez Al... how are we gonna bug you on how your Kristi doesn't track straight after posting pix of that antique drill press!!  Don't get me wrong - I still use the old fashioned tools too - mostly because they just work.  I guess we're gonna have to blame the tracking on distractions from the passengers getting into the Dr. Rum supply!!    

Props to ya!!    

Vance

P.S. If you ever need to drill a hole straight... give me a call!!

hehe


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok.... Half the rubber belting is punched and I quit for the day . I should finish up in the morning and then its time to breakdown the old tracks to get the "alinement brackets" off the old tracks and also the Stainless Steel "wear sleeves" that engage the sprockets. They will need to be checked for breaks and rewelded and repaired as nessessary before slapping on some new paint . 
 "SpecialThanks" to Bogie and Mtntopper for helping me get the track layout correct . I called both in a fit of "panic" this morning when I found quite a variation in the "Track Spacing" on the KT7 . I reached Brad first and he was gracious enough to get me straighten out and going in the right direction . 
  Bill returned my call to him a few minutes later and agreed with Brad 100% . Now that is good service !!!
Thanks Guy's


----------



## Lyndon

*Re: Al's Forum?*

So you want to change the Logo pictures to include a Krusty? And I suppose you want to change the name too? Now let's see.. you probably have the longest running thread, what are there over 700 posts? For the amount of  time & energy you have in the Forum you could have built 2 snow cats! And your not done yet! We are going to have to start a NEW thread: What Day Will Big Al's Kristi Thread reach it's 1000th post?


----------



## Lyndon

Your first post was on 2/23/06 and I see my last post was on 2/9/07 and was the 805th that means an avarage of 2.2933447 post per day, so you should reach your 1000 on:May 5th.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Lyndon said:
			
		

> Your first post was on 2/23/06 and I see my last post was on 2/9/07 and was the 805th that means an avarage of 2.2933447 post per day, so you should reach your 1000 on:May 5th.


 
 What's wrong with you Lyndon ? Did someone steal your pudding cup again that was in the frig? 

 What  you have failed to realize is that this is a "Kristi Cat" and it takes time to make such a wonderful machine more perfect than it was . 

And I think it is a wonderful idea you have  to celebrate the completion of my KT7 on May 5. Thank You  
   We can call it .....Hummm???   Oh yes , I know .... We will call it "Cinco De Mayo" and all of Mexico will celebrate with me on creating a magnificent snow cat !!! I can hear the chants is spanish now 

 "Cinco De Mayo De El  Gato Grande"


----------



## BigAl RIP

*Re: Al's Forum?*



			
				Lyndon said:
			
		

> So you want to change the Logo pictures to include a Krusty? And I suppose you want to change the name too? Now let's see.. you probably have the longest running thread, what are there over 700 posts? For the amount of time & energy you have in the Forum you could have built 2 snow cats! And your not done yet! We are going to have to start a NEW thread: What Day Will Big Al's Kristi Thread reach it's 1000th post?


 
Your right Lyndon  . 

I could have built a half dozen of them "throw away,use one time only , Snot Trac's" like you use to own with the amonut of time I have in this Krusty KT7. 
Unlike a Kristi a Snot Trac ain't much besides a VW steering wheel , a lawn chair and a set of rubber bands . Very easy to work on or throw away,whatever you prefer !  
Who did you pawn that "lead sled Garage queen" off to anyway   ??? 
Oh yea ....Mtnpooper now has that headache !!!  

PS : You have a Great Day Lyndon and stay warm!!!


----------



## Lyndon

Big Al can apply for a pattent for the first 'HOT AIR & Gossip Powered Snow Cat'. It might even be "environmentally friendly"!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok Lyndon ... I hear what your saying . 

So this is probably my *last post* on the actual restoration of the Kristi KT7 until I can show all of you a couple pictures of the "completed unit" with Tracks attached and a couple of operating in the snow .
I will add one last single report on "how well or not well" it performed in the snow . That should happen later next week.

So I am finished punching the new belts for the tracks. It was easier than I thought it would be to do . I did take Bogie's suggestion and use my long bench to layout the belts to get the cleat spacing correct and transfer the measurements to each belt . This sure saved the old back . Thank You Bogie . 

There are a total of 4 -3 ply belts on each side . The 2 outside belts are 6" wide and the 2 inner belts are 5 1/2" wide . In the original design the 2 outside belts are installed with additional spacing between the cleats . This makes the outside belts bunch up or "floppy" .

I have 2 theorys as to why this was done . First , as stated by *Kristi Manufacturing* in the brochure , is to provide additional floatation and side hill grip . Second theory( which is my own) is to add additional "Square Inches" to the track footprint so Kristi could *claim* a "lower PSI numbers" in the snow . 

So which one is correct or are they both correct ?? I guess time will tell.

I decided to install all 4 of my belts with a *tight design* as there was quite a bit of damage to the fiberglass body where the loose belt design had slapped the KT7 body sides ,more than once . 

Not to start a war ,but Caroth had stated in a earlier post that damage was caused by "Out of adjustment" on the belts . I don't think this is a correct statment as all 3 of my Kristi models show body damage from this .Also every Kristi model I have ever seen shows this damage too . They can't all be out of track adjustment ?????????

I think it may have been a "good idea from the factory and a additional selling feature " that may have "worked well on paper but not that well in actual conditions" . 

So here are a few pictures of my belts being manufactured .

Good Day and Good Grief  ,

See you all at the finish line.....I hope 
BigAl


----------



## BigAl RIP

Last one Lnydon . I promise .


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Why stop now? I'd like to see the tracks being assembled and then the tracks being installed. We've been watching this thing from the guts up.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

OhioTC18 said:
			
		

> Why stop now? I'd like to see the tracks being assembled and then the tracks being installed. We've been watching this thing from the guts up.


 
Why leave out the last few details of the restore?  For the thread to be complete we NEED the track assembly photos.

Jim


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok .... What I plan to do is take pictures as I build and manufacure the different components into a track assembly . I can easily show it all in one post . It's mostly repetition once I get started .
   Once I get the track alinement brackets off the old tracks and reinstalled on the new ones it should be about Wednesday. Then it is just a matter of installing the Flexco belt fastners and I will be done .


----------



## alaska741

Al
Please keep posting and showing us pictures on your progress.
A lot of people are very interested in the restoration. I for one look forward 
everyday to see how much you have accomplished.  
If anybody isn't interested then they don't have to look. Please don't deprive the people who enjoy hearing from you daily.   

Ken


----------



## BigAl RIP

alaska741 said:
			
		

> Al
> Please keep posting and showing us pictures on your progress.
> A lot of people are very interested in the restoration. I for one look forward
> everyday to see how much you have accomplished.
> If anybody isn't interested then they don't have to look. Please don't deprive the people who enjoy hearing from you daily.
> 
> Ken


 
Hey everyone ,

     I may have misled you to believe that there was a problem ,after rereading my last post .*There is not* .

     Its time to finish this KT7 .  I consider Lyndon a "Very good friend" and a hell of a knowledgable guy on Snowcats of all types . *I myself* feel that this Restoration has taken a long time to complete .I am way to much of a perfectionist  . 

     Lyndon , BoB S., Mtntopper , Snowcat operations , BCZOOm ,Tomma and a whole lot of others have taken a whole lot of kidding from me and absolutely *none* of it was ever serious . I also feel the same way about the kidding they gave me .

    I think half of us here on FF  enjoyed this thread and tuned in *just to see* who was being called what, each week . 

    I personally like to add a little humor in anything I do . After I lost half of my Heart a few years ago from a virus ,  it takes me a liitle longer to get things done now .  But it taught me to enjoy life to its fullest and to try and be the best person I can be .

   Besides the Kristi KT4 is sitting on the trailer and has been patiently waiting its turn to be restored .The sheriff in our county in Idaho would also like to see it get done  and the sooner the better . 

 So the final pictures will get posted and a Test Run report will be made . 

   Its time to watch some of the other restorations that are going on here . I for one am really looking forward to watching Gavin's KT3 restore as I have a KT3 also and maybe he can lead the way for the rest of us KT3 owners to follow .
Sincerely,
 Allen


----------



## Lyndon

**Plus you'll be able to avoid all the pitfalls and mistakes the last guy made! It's make your restoration go about 35% faster!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Lyndon said:
			
		

> **Plus you'll be able to avoid all the pitfalls and mistakes the last guy made! It's make your restoration go about 35% faster!!


 
   You know Lyndon , There is a lot more truth in that statement than a lot of us realize ! 
 I cannot tell you how many hours I have put into the KT7 and then started ripping it all out and starting over again . The window moldings, just recently ,  were a perfect example of that . I figure I have very close to *1500 hours* in this restoration to date . I bet there is better than 100 hours of that time redoing what I had already done . there is another 100-200 hours just drawing ,figuring ,searching the internet, and thinking how  I wanted something to work and turn out . If I did another KT7 ,I bet it could be done in 1/2 the time .


----------



## BigAl RIP

_Good evening Folks  ,

    Ok Lyndon ,I know what I said but this is important and I need to post it  !

     Remember the other day , when I said the tracks were going pretty well ??? I lied !!! 


   I started today planning on breaking down the old tracks and taking off the Alignment brackets . Just about anything that could go wrong, did .

     The Kristi manual says you can just “over tighten” the nuts and they will snap right off . Yea right . It don’t work !!! The bolt and nut spin together and there is no way to lock the one side down while twisting the other half off . So much for believing the Kristi Manual .!!!


    So I started out by picking up my neighbors Oxygen and gas bottles to use with my torch to cut off the welded on nuts . My tanks were empty . I got everything ready to start and his tanks were empty too . So I stop everything and head to the AirGas Supplier and get my tanks refilled . When I get back a hour later ,I fire up my cutting torch and it does not work ???? I have not even used it since it went into the shop and was reconditioned !!!!!!!  


   So I grab my 4” hand held grinder and start cutting off the welded nuts . 544 nuts and a bunch of cutting wheels later, I have the tracks apart and discover the damage to the Alignment brackets . *A lot of damage !!* Almost every bracket is either broken in half or cracked and ready to break . 

   I get out the old wire feed welder and get ready to repair all the broken pieces . Then I discover that the Shielding Gas bottle is empty !!! So back to the Air Gas supplier for shielding gas . 

   I finally get started welding about 3oclock . 

   Two pieces of the alignment brackets are completely missing and I will need to fabricate new ones .

 
* I cannot stress enough the importance to all Kristi Owners to check those brackets for cracks . They crack next to the Stainless Steel wear sleeve where the Sprocket engages **.*
 
Mine looked great until I started removing bolts . So look closely for damage . More tomorrow . Here's a picture 
_


----------



## BigAl RIP

_Since I already have added another post to this thread and broke my word to Lyndon , I might as well show you what else I picked up today .
I had completely forgotten about the name plates ,I was having made . The Sign shop called today and I picked them up while getting supplies in town . They turned out extremely nice . 
I had mentioned in a early post about being able to get other Kristi owners a Custom Kristi Emblem if they want one . They cost $25 each if anyone wants one .
The picture does not do the brass name plate Justice . I'll try to snap a picture outside tomorrow .
_


----------



## Melensdad

Good Morning Allen, Your Kristi nameplate came out beautifully.  I would love to order one of those.  

I figure I could mount it under my Snow Trac so that when your Krusty sinks in the snow like a led zepplin, and I drive over the hole where you are resting, you can look up through your sunroof and see a my Snow Trac is there to rescue you.   Maybe you could have mine modified to eliminate the wording where you had "_*Restored for . . .*_ " so that mine reads "*Official Krusty KT7 Rescue Vehicle*"

* The coffee is on and the Snow Tracs rule the snow!*  _(and since today we are under a blizzard warning with up 13 inches of fresh snow & high winds expected I may have one of the few vehicles out on the roadways)_  Now I have to go fire up one of the tractors to begin to clear the driveway in hopes of getting to work later _(not sure that will happen as the snowplows have not been able to get to our road yet)_


----------



## BigAl RIP

*The coffee is on and the Snow Tracs rule the repair shop!* 
Hey thats my line ! I just figured all you "girlie men" Snot trac owners only drank tea with cream and sat on your spreading asses *(< America for Arses) (< Cowboy slang for horses asses )*all day ,wishing you owned a Kristi .


I figure I could mount it under my Snow Trac so that when your Krusty sinks in the snow like a led zepplin, and I drive over the hole where you are resting, you can look up through your sunroof and see a my Snow Trac is there to rescue you.  Maybe you could have mine modified to eliminate the wording where you had "_*Restored for . . .*_ " so that mine reads "*Official Krusty KT7 Rescue Vehicle*"

OK,I'm a big enough man to openly tell you a tear has formed in my eye as I read this part and write this reply . You Snot Trac guys care ??? You really care ... Man thats beautiful . 
You guys are my *Snot Trac Heros* and its so nice to finally hear you say you would move "Heaven and Earth to save my KT7 as I continue to boldly go where a SnotTrac would fear to tread . 

 Oops ! Wait a minute, that wasn't a tear . I had some goop in my eye . Sorry ......


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:
			
		

> I had some goop in my eye . Sorry ......


Morning Allen. . . I guess you started drinking the Rum & Dr Peppers early today 

We are having a little snow today.  I'm planning on driving the Snow Trac out to the highway to rescue stranded motorists.  Maybe you could express ship that logo to me and I can also rescue people who are stranded in their King Ranch Ford pick'em up trucks


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Morning Allen. . . I guess you started drinking the Rum & Dr Peppers early today
> 
> We are having a little snow today. I'm planning on driving the Snow Trac out to the highway to rescue stranded motorists. Maybe you could express ship that logo to me and I can also rescue people who are stranded in their King Ranch Ford pick'em up trucks


 
 Ouch !!! Touch'e my friend .LOL .
 I''ll have the coffee on when you get back .


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:
			
		

> I''ll have the coffee on when you get back .


I'll take you up on that.  Make that coffee just like my women . . . hot, black & bitter!  Just stay up late because we are currently getting moderate snow, the main body is supposed to dump on us a little later today and the afternoon/evening rush hour is supposed to be a catastrophe.  O'Hare Airport already cancelled 400 flights for today, Midway cancelled 100 so far, and those airports are supposed to be north of the major storm area.  Our school called the house at 5:30 am to announce a 2 hour delay, but then called back at 8am to announce they are going to be closed for the day.  This looks to be a good storm that is coming in!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Evening Folks  ,

   I thought I would add a picture of my "Official Kristi Cat *Track* *Demolition* Area" . Actually it is in the corner of the driveway but what a mess . 

   Over 90% of my Track Brackets were broke in half or cracked and ready to break . 6 brackets  are completely missing the center Stainless Steel Wear Sleeve's  and the support bracket that they are suppose to rest on.   I will end up just having to make these from Stainless Steel muffler pipe as there are no parts avalible  .It's a damn good thing , I did not try to see how well it preformed in the snow before the "restoration tear down"   !!!It would have detracked for sure .

 The good news is *all* but the 6 missing parts brackets are welded and repaired . I should start assembling the different componants back into a working track tomorrow .


----------



## bczoom

Poobah,

I may be thrown out of the KKK for asking but why does it appear your creeper busted in half and thrown in the pile?

I know you're "big-boned" but ???


----------



## BigAl RIP

bczoom said:
			
		

> Poobah,
> 
> I may be thrown out of the KKK for asking but why does it appear your creeper busted in half and thrown in the pile?
> 
> I know you're "big-boned" but ???


 

Ahhh.... Young Boomer ... Your eyes  decieve you . Look closely, my young friend and see the real vision . It converts into a rolling stool for me to position my Royal Ass upon . I had sat here and disassembled the tracks around my royal throne ,comtemplating the meaning of life and cussing Kristi tracks .

 Lastly you should not refer to my "well built anatomy" like that . That is between me and my wife .....


----------



## bczoom

My apologies Poobah...

Too many Labatt's Blue...

In the 2nd pic, I though it was in two pieces, laying side by side.

I need new glasses... (_Yea, that's the problem_)


----------



## Vance

Getting close, Al.

I see your tool of choice for dissasembly ended up being the angle grinder - great choice!!

Sorry to hear about all the broken guides.  Do you think that the HDPE/channel cleats will stiffen up the tracks enough to prevent this in the future?  Sorry to say but looks like the factory design couldn't take the punishment.

Mabye that channel could be heat-treated to stiffen it up a bit without adding weight?

Vance

P.S.  If the tracks come apart up in the hills, I can always drag you back with my Tucker ......


----------



## BigAl RIP

Vance said:
			
		

> I see your tool of choice for dissasembly ended up being the angle grinder - great choice!!
> 
> Sorry to hear about all the broken guides. Do you think that the HDPE/channel cleats will stiffen up the tracks enough to prevent this in the future? Sorry to say but looks like the factory design couldn't take the punishment.
> 
> Mabye that channel could be heat-treated to stiffen it up a bit without adding weight?
> 
> Vance
> 
> P.S. If the tracks come apart up in the hills, I can always drag you back with my Tucker ......


 
 Yes I  agree  that the tracks are in much worst condition than I originally realized.

   The factory would have done much better if they had gone to "Channel Steel in the first place ,but it did last 35 years the way it was .  I thought about trying to get "cold rolled steel channel " But was told it was not avalible . I was also told 1 1/4" channel was not avalible either but my brother was able to get me some with no problems . 

   I think between the HDPE Plastic cleats and the Channel steel the brackets will hold up fine . I also welded a area at the Stainless Steel Wear Sleeve where it had not been welded before . I think this will reinforce the whole bracket and make it even stronger . 

   I hope I never have to take to up on your offer but I do appreciate it . I'm sure if you do "Pictures" will be taken and plastered all over this website  !


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Al, My biggest concern with the poly cleat with the metal cover is going to be expansion/contraction poly shrinks and grows rapidly with tempature change the metal reacts at much different rate and with no place to go you may get some warpage between the two...... but you really do not have the change of extreem tempature that we would. 12 below zero again this morning.


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:
			
		

> The factory would have done much better if they had gone to "Channel Steel in the first place ,but it did last 35 years the way it was .  . .
> 
> I think between the HDPE Plastic cleats and the Channel steel the brackets will hold up fine


Allen the channel steel will not flex nearly as much as the original flat stock that was mounted over the hickory.  In fact, unless you really impart a high load on it, it probably won't flex at all under the low PSI that a snowcat imparts on the ground.

I'd also say the HDPE will probably be a bit stiffer than WET wood, but I doubt if it is any stiffer than dry wood.  Still, the reinforcement of the channel steel will give you virtually zero flex and the combination should last for another 35 years and probably still won't need to be replaced then!  Now if only the belts would hold up that long


----------



## Vance

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Allen the channel steel will not flex nearly as much as the original flat stock that was mounted over the hickory.  In fact, unless you really impart a high load on it, it probably won't flex at all under the low PSI that a snowcat imparts on the ground.



Remember, the abuse most likely doesn't come in low PSI situations - like cruising through soft snow in a farmers field.  The abuse will come when crossing a log, stump, ice, or uneven terrain.  

With come care, they should last much better than the originals.

Vance


----------



## BigAl RIP

boggie said:
			
		

> Al, My biggest concern with the poly cleat with the metal cover is going to be expansion/contraction poly shrinks and grows rapidly with tempature change the metal reacts at much different rate and with no place to go you may get some warpage between the two...... but you really do not have the change of extreem tempature that we would. 12 below zero again this morning.


 
At the Ranch  in Idaho where this kristi is headed ,We had a high of -25 below for two weeks straight this past winter . The lowest was -50 for 2 days !


----------



## BigAl RIP

*Notice !:* I have changed tracks on D6 cats and John Deere crawlers that were much easier to work with then these snow tracks  .

    Since I don't drink would someone please have a stiff one for me ,maybe two  !!! 

   This is ,without a doubt, the most misable job I have ever had  . I drilled everything  "way too tight on tolerances " . 

    I have never built  rubber belt tracks before and have always lived by the rule " Tight is Right" in the past . Not this time !!!!!

    Now I am going back through and redrilling a 1/32" over size on the parts and it is still a pain . 

 Tomorrow with my brothers help we are going to set up a chain hoist and try lifting the tracks straight up so we can get two both sides at the same time . Flipping the tracks over as we bolt each cleat in place is becoming very tiring work . 

Can one of you experts tell me how you do it ?? Please !!!!!

    I'll be damn lucky if I have one track complete by tomorrow night , much less two .  

* Also,* should I run the tracks a little bit and then retighten the nuts before hardfacing the nuts and bolts together? I am a little worried that if I weld the nuts as soon as I put the cleats on,  the *Welded Nuts*  may loosen up as the tracks become "Run In"  . Opinions are needed . I think I should drive around the property here to get the track cleats properly seated ,then check and retighten if necessary before welding the nuts .

   I really need some opinions on this one 
 Thanks in advance ,
 BigAl


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Al, sometimes you can lay the tracks on their  side and leave the curl in them. and have a person on each side to tighten or you can set up some saw horses. Strong ones and lay some planks down leaving access between the planks to get at the bolts and keep from working bent over all day. we just assembled these tracks today they are for a Bombardier Muskeg six ply belts these are what you call double D dent bars


----------



## BigAl RIP

boggie said:
			
		

> Al, sometimes you can lay the tracks on their side and leave the curl in them. and have a person on each side to tighten or you can set up some saw horses.


 

Thats not a bad idea....???    I'll try that first before getting out a chain hoist . I also have access to my nieghbors tractor and thought of using the front bucket with the tracks hooked to it . I have a Fused Back and do not bend over very well .

THANKS !!!!!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Al no matter how you try and do it it will take a long time.  Since you dont drink I would suggest taking it up.  I wouldnt weld the nuts on until everything has had time to break in.  On my old KT3 the original bolts had to be broken off since they were welded but the newer (20 years I would guess) nut and bolts were not welded and some did unbolt off.  You can tighten them up even if you run them on rocks and such but not unbolt them since the threads will be hammered.  But I do believe your design is superior to what has ever been used to upgrade the groussers in the past.  BUT only time will tell for sure.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Hi Mike !
 Good to see you posting a little bit. 

   Ok Guys and Gals ,

My brother and me worked out a solution to the "welded on nuts" . As he tightens the nuts with 100 pounds of torque on a air wrench , I hit and keep tapping  the bolt head with a "ball ping hammer" . Its amazing to watch those bolts and nuts just tighten right up perfectly . We seem to finally have a good system working on building these tracks now but it still is a huge labor project that I grossly underestimated . 
  One track is almost completed and will be finished in the morning . The other one should be done sometime Sunday if all goes well . 
 If all goes well ,on Monday we are planning to take Yetti out for a shake down cruise in the High Sierra's where there is just a little snow .
 Here's a picture of us working to assemble the tracks .


----------



## mbsieg

Looks great BigAl, will it be ready? Can I stop by and take a look in a week?


----------



## DaveNay

BigAl said:
			
		

> Here's a picture of us working to assemble the tracks .



Al, are you the big brown and white one, or the one with it's butt to the camera?


----------



## bczoom

DaveNay said:
			
		

> Al, are you the big brown and white one, or the one with it's butt to the camera?


Careful Dave...

We don't diss the "poobah".  The wrath will come down if you do.

I just want to know more about the tractor (and why the front grill is open).


----------



## BigAl RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> Looks great BigAl, will it be ready? Can I stop by and take a look in a week?


 I would be *insulted* if you decided not too . And I am Too Damn Big to be insulted. 

   So are you flying in or driving out ??? We need to plan some "get together time"  if you can . I'll send you a PM with my unlisted phone # .  
 Allen


----------



## mbsieg

Hey BigAl I will be flying into Sacramento on Fri 23. If a meeting would be possible Sat or Sun that would be great! I have not made my mind up about the shootout yet??


----------



## BigAl RIP

Al, are you the big brown and white one, or the one with it's butt to the camera? 

I'm the fat one taking the picture , The brown dog is my old springer "Chip". The one showing her Ass is "Lady Bug" . She's from Panama and only barks in Spanish !
The guy sitting ,doing nothing is my "Worthless Brother" who I really appreciate coming down from Truckee to help me build the tracks . He's Great and I don't know what I would do without him . 


I just want to know more about the tractor (and why the front grill is open).
Boomer , 
The tractor is a Kioti DK45 TLB that belongs to my nieghbor . We both own the same size and brand tractors ,but mine is permantely at the ranch in Idaho . My nieghbor mentioned his battery was low on charge because he never uses it so I hooked it up to my charger .

It sure has been a great tractor to own and operate and I use mine daily in Idaho . Right now it has a 70"- 2 stage snow blower hooked up to it so I can open the ranch road ,when I return home.This is my favorite past time with it :


----------



## BigAl RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> Hey BigAl I will be flying into Sacramento on Fri 23. If a meeting would be possible Sat or Sun that would be great! I have not made my mind up about the shootout yet??


 


    Consider it done . Call me when you get settled .

  You don't have to go to the shootout if you don't want to . But I'll just drag your ass along anyway ,so it really does not matter  . That way you can tell your boss some "Big Assed"  guy made you go .


----------



## mbsieg

So when you get Yetti finished will she move to Idaho??


----------



## BigAl RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> So when you get Yetti finished will she move to Idaho??


 Yes ,She'll be going home for good in the spring .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Evening folks  ,

      Did I already mention I hate working on the tracks ???  HOLY COW !!! Without a doubt , this is the most misable job I have ever done  !!! 

      We got one track completed and installed today . I finished connecting the track pins together in the dark about 30 minutes ago !!

    Yetti looks damn impressive with that big 28" track hung on her .

 No way in hell she be going out by Monday for a ride . Maybe Tuesday or later .

   Also climbed in to start  the motor , then discovered that the drivers window had a crack in it !!!??? I do not know when this happened but something must have hit it . I will deal with it later after a "shake down cruise" 
       Here's a picture as Yetti is slid up on the one new track .

 One down ...... One to go ........


----------



## DAP

Al .. all I can say is .. WOW.  

I can feel the pride all the way to Maine.

Please take the time to enjoy it. And thank you and the others for making such an awesome thread.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Allen,
I must say she sure is beautiful!  Man what a combo that will be when shes rolling down the road behind that big Ford Rancher with matching paint.  It sure will turn alot of heads!  Now just one more track to go.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Make sure the trailer gets that special Kristi Klan Klub logo!     Of course now we all want more pictures!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Well BigAl,
I just finished two pots of coffee and am finally caught up on your restore.  WOW!  Man I cant believe I was gone that long!  Congradulations my friend.  Job well done.  Now we need to have Bob S. bring his snowcat out next winter for a snowcat meet up in  Elk City Idaho or Ely Nevada.  You my friend are about to be bitten by that snowcat bug.  Once in the snow you will seek it forever!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok You loyal watchers of my "Goof ups ,Trails and Tributlations on Yetti ". 

Here is a picture that I was not sure I would ever see . I have one track to go but could not resist snapping this picture on such a fine morning .


----------



## mbsieg

*Looks GREAT BigAl!!!!!!*
   I can not wait to see her in a week!!!!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

BigAl where did you get that Polar bear plate?  I want one!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> BigAl where did you get that Polar bear plate? I want one!


 
   Mike ,
 That NWT license plate was sent to me . Its beautiful and I was also inducted into  a "special snowcat club" when I recieved it from the "head honcho" in the group . It is the clubs official Seal and Emblem  .There are not many members and I am honored to belong . No one can just join the group ,you have to be asked . I still am trying to figure out why they let me in  ????I think it was because I raided the funds in the KKK and told the other group I had beer money .  

   I'll explain more in a private PM to you .

    Allen


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I have beer funds.  Kinda.  Sorta.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Evening all  ,

    As the last pictures show I had Yetti sitting outside in the driveway . My home here is completely fenced in wrought iron fencing with a automatic gate to keep my dogs in .

   We have quite a few folks who walk this area to view my lake . As I was working on the last track .I happened to look up towards the road above the house from my shop .The big roll up doors were open .  People were lined up against *my fence* talking about that strange looking square boxy thing in the driveway with one track  on one side and 4 wheels on the other ... ?????

   I thought about making up some "Smart Ass" story ,but then realized that a couple of the folks  lived just a few doors down and I better be nice .

  So I got to go through a whole spill with them about what it was ,how it worked and when would it be done . I felt like a tour guide at a animal park . In a since , I guess I was because ,we were talking about "Yetti".

   It was 70 degrees here today . Is winter over ????


----------



## Snowcat Operations

So what you are saying is that they were looking through the bars at you.  Uhmm  I remember going to the zoo when I was a kid and we were uhmm on the outside looking in.


----------



## Eric L

RIGHT AWN BigAl! I'm glad to see your project is nearing completion. 

I was outside this weekend (in a T-shirt) looking at my Tucker... thought about firing it up... naw, no point...NO FREAKIN' SNOW! 

Eric


----------



## Snowcat Operations

WE GOT SNOW LAST NIGHT!  We had about a foot of the nice powdery stuff come in.  Maybe the Sierras got a dose?


----------



## Melensdad

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> WE GOT SNOW LAST NIGHT!  We had about a foot of the nice powdery stuff come in.  Maybe the Sierras got a dose?


Welll we are getting extremes here.  It has been hovering between 0 and 15 degrees lately, but yesterday it was in the upper 20s and sunny.  Today is supposed to get into the upper 30's, and we are supposed to go over 40 degrees for a few days.  All our new snow will be gone soon.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Well then It can be a mud cat!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

BigAl said:
			
		

> Ok You loyal watchers of my "Goof ups ,Trails and Tributlations on Yetti ".
> 
> Here is a picture that I was not sure I would ever see . I have one track to go but could not resist snapping this picture on such a fine morning .


 
It's so cute Al!  Did you want to just lie down in your shop and sleep with it last night?  

I bet your wife is getting jealous from all the attention it is getting!


----------



## BigAl RIP

PBinWA said:
			
		

> I bet your wife is getting jealous from all the attention it is getting!


 
Hey ! Are you hiding around here ??? Your closer to the truth than you realize . 

Man!!! You call something "My little baby" one time around here and all hell breaks loose  . Geez!!!


----------



## Vance

Eric L said:
			
		

> RIGHT AWN BigAl! I'm glad to see your project is nearing completion.
> 
> I was outside this weekend (in a T-shirt) looking at my Tucker... thought about firing it up... naw, no point...NO FREAKIN' SNOW!
> 
> Eric



Al, your cat is looking great!!!    Can't wait to get it out and don't let the naysayers tell you there is no snow.  You just have to go find it.   There is lots of snow above about 6000 ft.  Hmmm, I guess I can add a couple pics from 2 DAYS AGO...  But, we still need much more...

Of course - it's nothing like the snow we had in 2005 or 2006   

Okay, the first 2 are Saturday Feb 17th 2007(Soda Springs) and the 3rd is 2005 and the 4th is 2006 (Soda Springs).

 
Vance


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Hey we got snow here in Ely!  About a foot of the champagne powder!  What about you Sierra guys?


----------



## BigAl RIP

0"


----------



## wilkinsn1

Al,
Your latest pictures are looking great.  I'll bet the old Kristi past president, William Schomers, would be proud of you.

Can't wait to see her in operation, leading a pack of "Snot Track" machines.....   

Gary


----------



## Lyndon

Looking Good Al! You must have put in a 'Herculean' effort on those tracks. You probably still have some sore spots from that. I also would like to commend you for how fast you did it. My best time for rebuilding 2 tracks was about 4 days for 2 guys.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Yes that track was assembled pretty fast for a newbie!  Hell I think we just found the man to assemble all of our tracks!  Way to go BigAl.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> Yes that track was assembled pretty fast for a newbie! Hell *I think we just found the man to assemble all of our track*s! Way to go BigAl.


 


   Bull Crap !!!!

That is the worst job in the world and *NO way* I would do it for a living . I would do it for free if someone needed help though  . Boy ! I am a sucker for a pretty snowcat !!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Lyndon said:
			
		

> Looking Good Al! You must have put in a 'Herculean' effort on those tracks. You probably still have some sore spots from that. I also would like to commend you for how fast you did it. My best time for rebuilding 2 tracks was about 4 days for 2 guys.


 

 Lyndon,
 The other track *is not on* in that picture.

    I just about finished the rebuilding of the other track today . I had to completely build the center section on 6 wheel alingment brackets . They were gone and only God knows where and when they were lost .My brother, who has been helping me ,had to return home .So the last 2 days I have been on my own , but I have developed a pretty good system for assembly. 

*   Ok you KT3 Kristi owners* . You will probably find you have some track brackets that are missing the center section too . Here's how I fixed mine .

*  The easiest way to do this is go to a muffler shop and get some stainless steel exhaust tubing . About 1 3/4 "diameter  will work fine . Cut it in 2 3/16" lengths then split it down the middle into 2 halves . Heat it up and wrap it around a short length of 1 3/8 pipe . Hammer it down to that size which is the correct radius  for the brackets. Cut 2" lengths of 1 1/4 " x 1/8" flat bar stock to weld between the two halves of the broken track brackets .The stainless steel wear sleeves are then welded to this .* 

  I should have the second track installed in the morning and then it is just a matter of doing a little touch up on paint and other small detail work . Here's a picture of the brackets with new "homemade" center sections


----------



## BigAl RIP

OH Hell ! I must be tired !!
I forgot to thank all you nice folks for your Compliments on Yetti. 

"Thank You"


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Nice info on the center sections!  That will help alot of Kristi owners.  On my KT3 those brackets looked the same.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I need help with my tracks.  Nah Just jokeing around.  I wouldnt wish that on my worst enemy.  OK maybe my WORST enemy!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

BigAl keep some good sections of that old belting for splices.  If you dont have any make a few up.  A couple of 18" to 24" or whatever it works out to bolt up should be fine.  Have those and the tools and bolts to replace a section or splice a section if needed.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

BigAl I have been going over  and over all of the pictures and found you forgot one small detail to the KT7.  Its also the most important thing that you simply should not be without.  A recovery point.  How in the hell are we Snow Trac / Master owners going to pull your rig out of the parking lot onto the snow to get that Photo you want?


----------



## wilkinsn1

BigAl said:
			
		

> Lyndon,
> 
> 
> *   Ok you KT3 Kristi owners* . You will probably find you have some track brackets that are missing the center section too . Here's how I fixed mine .



Thanks Al, for that info on fixing the track brackets.  Have a couple or so on my KT-3 that eventually will need replaced, especially the center section.  Luckly, I do have about 3 or 4 spare new brackets. 

Gary


----------



## BigAl RIP

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> BigAl I have been going over and over all of the pictures and found you forgot one small detail to the KT7. Its also the most important thing that you simply should not be without. A recovery point. How in the hell are we Snow Trac / Master owners going to pull your rig out of the parking lot onto the snow to get that Photo you want?


 
   Ahhhh .... My young friend . Your eyes decieve you as Boomer's did .
 If you study the pictures closely you will notice a "threaded chain link" on eack track rail corner . Not only are these my "new tie down points" when trailering . They are also for towing SnotTracs with my new strap . I figured the lower my connection point the better I could acquire grip and pull you guys to the safety of the nearest bar ..... Or "gas station" in Bogus Bob's case .


----------



## Vance

Al,

From the pics it looks like those links will be great tie-downs as long as you cross the chains.

As tow points (tower or towee) it looks as if they will be behind the tracks.  Also, being low - they will be burried in the snow when you really need to get at them.

Just my observations from afar...

Vance


----------



## BigAl RIP

Vance said:
			
		

> Al,
> 
> From the pics it looks like those links will be great tie-downs as long as you cross the chains.
> 
> As tow points (tower or towee) it looks as if they will be behind the tracks. Also, being low - they will be burried in the snow when you really need to get at them.
> 
> Just my observations from afar...
> 
> Vance


 
 Point well taken !
 Thanks 
 Al


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Just carry a shuvel so we can pull you out!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

To mark this memorable occasion I would like to now offer a special S.B.D.K.S.C. Recovery set.  This can be yours for only $454.98.  This includes 4  Kristi recovery straps,  A handsome carrying case and at no extra charge I will throw in some shackles and the all important first aid kit.  This first aid kit has been designed for you Kristi owners in mind.  It has extra bandaids and hand wraps.  We know all the abuse your hands will get from One hitting your head and two hitting your Kristi.  Also a free cold pack will be included to wrap around you head.  Yes all this is yours for just  $454.98.  Or if your cheap (like most Kristi owners) I will just sell you the dedicated KRIST RECOVERY STRAP for only $445.98.  Yes I know dont thank me now just remeber who provided all this stuff for you when your buried in the snow drift just 10 feet from your truck!

S.B.D.K.S.C. is a trade mark of Snowcat Operations and cannot be duplicated with out there consent (Stuck and Bogged Down Kristi Snow Cat)


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Snowcat Operations

Hows the track going?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Evening Folks  ,

    Well after  15040 views , 887 post and comments , Numerous PM's , and almost 1 year exactly from the start date , Old Yetti is sitting in the garage completed  .

   Now its my turn to compliment ! I personally want to thank each one of you who stopped by and took a look at my Restoration . It has been a real labor of love and a learning experience .Not so much what I learned working on the KT7  , but what I learned about friendship and getting to know some wonderful people here on Doc's Website , *ForumsForums*
     I can tell you now. There were a couple times I was in doubt I would be alive today , to see her finished . But God stood by me and bought me back home from some health issues . I guess he just was'nt done with me yet .

   The bad news is *No more*  "Dr. Rums" for me so would someone please have a double for me tonight !!! I would like that .....

  I still have to take Yetti  out to the snow to get her tracks wet and maybe fine tune a few things but for the most part ,she is finished . 

   I am including a few pictures of installing the Flexco track fastners . I used a undersize drill bit to chase the holes then heated up a track fastner bolt "Cherry Red" and pushed it through the undersize holes .This is a great way to get a exact hole where you want it . The heated bolt goes through the rubber belting like "Grease through a Goose" !! Real fast ..
 There are also a few exterior pictures I added ,showing both tracks in place . 

  Soon ,I'll do one more set of pictures on the "Maiden Test Run" for this thread along with a performace report on how Yetti did overall . 

 After that a complete set of exterior and Interior pictures will be set up in a photo file  gallery .

     So ..... I guess this is about the end . Again thank you for giving me the support to keep going . 

 With All Sincerely ,
 Allen


----------



## bczoom

Congratulations BigAl!!!!

I've thoroughly enjoyed watching your restoration.  What a great accomplishment.  

I hope the Yetti gives you many years of enjoyment.


----------



## mbsieg

LOOKS GREAT BIG AL!!!!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Thanks for following it to completion with pictures


----------



## pixie

A big Congratulations to you, Al !!!!
I'm looking forward to pictures of the maiden voyage .


----------



## alaska741

Thanks again for all the time you spent taking pictures of your restoration for our enjoyment. I know how you felt when you first started it up and drove it out of the garage. Over the years i have restored a few cars so i know the feeling. Everyone on this forum has to say you sure did a fantastic job and deserve a  well done."


Ken   

This one is for you


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I must say she looks beautiful.  Have you taken her for a spin in the yard?  Now for just some snow!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

BigAl here is a snowcat get together in your neck of the woods.  Someone else posted this link.  I stole it.  Sorry I hope I dont rile someone up.

http://snowcats.tahoebasin.com/viewtopic.php?t=176


----------



## aksnocat

Congrats Al!

I'm a fairly recent member of the forum, but I feel very welcome and "part of the family". A good part of that feeling is the result of following your detailed diary of Yetti's renewal and significant improvement.

I hope some day I'll have the time to do a similar restoration of the '49 Tucker 423 I have in the yard.

You are an inspiration.

I can hardly wait to see the photos of the maiden voyage!


----------



## SkiDozer 302

Big Al,

Excellent job!!!  Through all the pictures, documentation, pictures, and of course...the pictures, I have learned an incredible amount about Kristi’s. You are truly an honorable and very intelligent man Allen.


----------



## mtntopper

Great job Al,
You should get out the lawn chair today, prop up your feet, and just enjoy that warm fuzzy feeling as you admire your work of art.......  Congrats on a job (art) very well done....    And now, may the winds and snows of winter be forever with you...   
Bill


----------



## Vance

_*Yippee !!!!*_

Congrats Al!!!

She (he) is beautiful.  Good thing is there is a storm coming tomorrow and you'll have some fresh snow for the maiden voyage!!

Job well done and THANK YOU for all the detail and effort in you posts and the detailed descriptions in your restoration.  World class!!!

 

Seems like we should pass out cigars or something....  is there a tradition other than the champagne thing for boats??

Vance


----------



## Snowcat Operations

For snow cats I think it should be a bottle of milk!


----------



## Melensdad

Allen, excellent job!

It will be nice to see a new thread from you that is not in the Snowcat RESTORATION area, but rather in the Snowcat ADVENTURE & USAGE area.  That is, if it runs.  Let me give you one little tid bit of advice that I learned.  Fill up the gas BEFORE you go out for your maiden run.


----------



## Vance

Hey Al,

Your cool cat got me poking around and finding our more about them.  I found this:

http://www.sotc.com/specsheets/kristi.kt3.5.html

Why do they call it a KT3-300 there?  Was that just an early brochure?

Just wondering?

Vance


----------



## Melensdad

Vance, I've got a copy of an early brochure showing it as a KT3-300 and a copy of the actual KT-7 brochure.  My guess is that its original pre-production designation was the KT3-300.  But as it moved toward production and became a reality they changed it to a KT7.

If you look at the dimensions of the KT3 and KT7 they are very similar overall.  Both are roughly the same size, both are able to be configured for 4 to 6 people.  So it is not illogical for it to be originally conceived as an improved KT3.  Further, the KT3 was the highest production unit made by Kristi with roughly 110 units produced over its lifespan so people familiar with the KT3 and wanting to upgrade their equipment might find it comforting to buy an 'improved' version KT3-300.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Jen's Jeep

Looks great Al...Congrats


----------



## BigAl RIP

Here's 3 more pictures of Yetti ,loaded up and ready to go .


----------



## mtntopper

Cool Al,
That combination of colors will really attract some attention. Great job.   Did you ever think of either chroming the KT7 wheels or painting the wheels on the King Ranch red..... Go have some fun and let us know what happens....


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Wow what a diffrence a year makes!  Looks great bigAl.  Just watch your head when you get out of the truck.


----------



## mtntopper

Allen, we have had a lot of fun poking  at each other for the past year but I am willing to let you get the last poke in today.  What do I do? Paint the King Ranch red/orange or the LMC forest green? But, if you look close my wheels do almost match..... 

View attachment 10877


----------



## BigAl RIP

Hey ... It looks good any way you look at it . What a nice looking Truck/trailer combo. I cannot poke fun of that . I think it looks good the painted colors they presently are .
 My next cat will be Red with gold pearl . That is if I can find that damn jar of gold pearl out in the shop !!!???  It's out there .....somewhere.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok ,All the track bolts and nuts are now hardfaced . I also built a new tow hitch for the back and will install it tomorrow after I paint it .As bad as I would hate to be towed home ,it would be much worst stuck with no tow point to hook to. 
So ,I built a real nice "slide in receiver" with multible hitch options . I plan to carry the pintle hitch and used it to pull with and as a ski rope connection . 
I also purchased a very nice cast aluminum step , that slides in the reciever and folds up and becomes a reflector when not needed . That should also keep the snow out of the receiver tube .


----------



## Vance

Al,

With the wx forecast, you should be able to test out Krusty... errr  Kristi in the privacy of.... your driveway!!!!

Glad your working out all the details - we look forward to snow pics in the am.

Vance


----------



## mbsieg

BigAl said:
			
		

> Hey ... It looks good any way you look at it . What a nice looking Truck/trailer combo. I cannot poke fun of that . I think it looks good the painted colors they presently are .
> My next cat will be Red with gold pearl . That is if I can find that damn jar of gold pearl out in the shop !!!???  It's out there .....somewhere.




His shop is really clean, so we cannot give him crap about it being lost in the mess... Maybe his neighbor borrowed it???


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well ..... You want the good news or the bad news . 

 Good news first . I thought I had a miss in the engine and sure enough I did . A bad set of plugs . Change to another brand and it runs like a top .     
    Also got the new rear hitch mounted and it also came out real nice .

  Now the bad news . Yetti will not be going anywhere for quite a while . I am tearing her completely back down to the Hydro drives . She will not engage into hi range ,no matter what I do .This is why I hate hydro drives !!!! There will be no foolin around on rebuilding these . I am replacing them with brand new updated units .The engine must come out too , to remove the drive units . Heres a few pictures of me down by the lake ,playing . That bank is steeper than it appears . Notice the rear of my tracks . They are off the ground a bit!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

NO!  I am so sorry to hear this Allen.  How did she do in low though?  What kinda speed were you able to go?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

It may just be something routed wrong?  I am not a fan of Hydrostats either.  Hope its something simple.


----------



## Melensdad

Al, as much crap as I have given you through this entire process, I always had faith that once it was together it would end up out performing all the old snowcats and the majority of the modern ones.  This is a nasty setback and certainly unexpected, but while I certainly expect that you will see this through, I believe it will ultimately perform as I expected.


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Al, as much crap as I have given you through this entire process, I always had faith that once it was together it would end up out performing all the old snowcats and the majority of the modern ones. This is a nasty setback and certainly unexpected, but while I certainly expect that you will see this through, I believe it will ultimately perform as I expected.


 
 I hope so . I have a email sent to the old owner asking for his input on the hydro when he owned it . Maybe he was afraid to tell me it was shot and was afraid  I would back out on buying it .I bought it "as is" so that should not have been a issue or mattered . I honestly do not know. 

    If it was ,in fact ,working correctly when he owned it , it has to be the oil . I replaced the ATF it had in it to with Tractor Hydrostatic fluid . I am sure the hoses are correct .


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Al, sorry to here that you having problems.... not fimilar with the KT7 but quite well versed in hydraulics. do you have two speed motors or is the high low mechanical.  most two speed motors use a pressure line to shift the displacement from low/high. Did you have the pumps out at rebuild? motors?
What brand of pumps /motors are they. were you backing up the hill in the photo? the lift created looks like you did a hard reverse up hill?


----------



## BigAl RIP

boggie said:
			
		

> Al, sorry to here that you having problems.... not fimilar with the KT7 but quite well versed in hydraulics. do you have two speed motors or is the high low mechanical. most two speed motors use a pressure line to shift the displacement from low/high. Did you have the pumps out at rebuild? motors?
> What brand of pumps /motors are they. were you backing up the hill in the photo? the lift created looks like you did a hard reverse up hill?


 
Hi Brad ,
The pumps are Funk Hydrostatic drives which is now owned my John Deere . I believe they are 61000 series pumps . I believe they are 2 speed mechanical as there is a lever to change from low to high speed .
Yes I was backing up the hill . And "no" ,I did not do a hard reverse . I had my engine rpm's at 2800 and barely engaging the drives when the picture was taken . That hill is "very steep" and the picture does not do it justice .The rear end was climbing up on me as I backed up . The wife told me I had the "body tilt " hydraulic's wrong ,but I believe a good part of the tracks coming up was extreme slope . It would not climb in forward .


----------



## BigAl RIP

But Hey ! The hitch works ! Not bad for a $30,000 investment !


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:
			
		

> It would not climb in forward .


Do you have a Clinometer, or tilt-meter inside your KT7?  What is the slope angle?  According to my copy of the brochure, that thing should be able to climb most slopes, certainly any slope you can walk up.


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> Do you have a Clinometer, or tilt-meter inside your KT7? What is the slope angle? According to my copy of the brochure, that thing should be able to climb most slopes, certainly any slope you can walk up.


 
   Yes ,I have one . I do not have it installed yet . I would say the slope is about 25%


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok ! I have talked with the previous owner this morning and other than the KT7 being difficult to find Neutral (Because of the old steering system) He basically told me it worked fine . He only used LOw range for pulling it on the trailer . High range obtained a speed of about 15 MPH . 

So I have two things going on here . 

1. I changed to a hydrostatic oil from a atf oil . 

2.  " *I must* have a oil line crossed ".????

    So today I am tearing out the front seats to get down to the motors to "look see" 

 Here are 2 pictures I took as the drives were reinstalled . Does anyone reconize the brand of the  Hydro on the rear of the pump drive ??? I know the pump drive off the engine is a Funk Model 61000 series but not 100% sure on the hydro's .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

If I may make a suggestion.  Change your fluid first.  Also hydro stats need awhile to warm up.  If the oil was very cold then you would have very little power to the tracks.  IF ATF was in them try going back and see how that works.  I am going to bet that they will be just fine with the ATF fluid in them or whatever you had in them to begin with.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> If I may make a suggestion. Change your fluid first. Also hydro stats need awhile to warm up. If the oil was very cold then you would have very little power to the tracks. IF ATF was in them try going back and see how that works. I am going to bet that they will be just fine with the ATF fluid in them or whatever you had in them to begin with.


 
   Because of the age of the drives ,you may be right . I have been going over my diagrams all morning and cannot find any hose that is installed wrong . It appears from the limited information I have ,that the hydro Drives charge there own system and that a external oil pressure source is not needed. It just needs a constant flow of oil ,which I have directly plumbed from the tank . 

  I have since found out that the hydro's are Sperry Vickers model #323805  and the proportional valve is a KV260-A-03-5E-60MF-KH-10 .
 Hell if I know what that all means ??????????


----------



## Snowcat Operations

The KT7 will rise once again!  Never fear BigAl  Us Snow Trac guys will always stand behind you.  Well unless you keep eating them Pickled Pigs feet.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Al, those are combination pump/motors the pump is attached to the funk drive  and the shaft coming out the back is the motor. make sure that you have oil at the pump before you crank the engine ........... I mentioned on the phone  I would change back to ATF Type F the older units work better on that. that could be a pressure compensating pump meaning that you may never see high speed if you your load is to great after changing fluid. slowly move you drives forward and backward and let the fluid warm up. then on a level surface proceed forward and see if you can get it to go to high..... 

Keep us informed


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Al, if you change the oil you may have to to do it more than once. you will not get all off it by just draining the tank. a fair bit will remani in the system.

You should also change the return filters to.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Thanks Boggie ,
 I had already figured I would have to. I talked with the oil distributor and he told me the same thing .

  Ok ,*This is "NOW What I KNOW".  *

The new steering controls are tight and there is no play* .*
The 2 speed hi/lo lever was hitting a cross bar and could not fully engage the high speed . I have reversed the linkage and it now clears the cross bar . 

*Once I did this :*

   IN the high speed lever position ,the KT7 acted like it was in Neutral at cold start . After a few minutes of checking stuff ,one motor started working and the second motor acted like it was trying to engage .At this point I shut the engine down .  I believe that the hydraulic oil warmed up enough to make the hi speed position "semi working" again .

  I was at a extreme side hill angle  when the KT7 stop moving correctly yesterday . The hydraulic tank  was on the low side and I may have starved the motors of oil . Until I shut down the engine and restarted the KT7 it would not even begin to climb back up the grade ,foward or reverse .  It also would not climb in forward gear at all . 

  I plan to drain the Hydraulic fluid in the morning and switch to AFT type F. The oil distributor seems to think it will be fine even if there is Hydraulic oil residue still present . 
  I will install a new filter.

   The Kristi KT7 uses the exact same drive system the New Holland skid steer tractors used in the early 1970's . If I am not mistaken New Holland is a Ford product and the "ATF type F" fluid makes sense to me because it is made for the old Fords .
 I have checked and recheck oil hoses and believe that they are connected correctly . This is the only one other area I could have screwed up . 
 Could you "*Hydraulic experts"* please take another look at those drive units I posted a couple of post back and give me your best guess on which one is "intake" and which one is "return to tank".
 I had posted this question before and went with the best advice . There are no markings to indicate which is which on the 2 connections


----------



## ewolf1951

Hi Al  I am not a hydraulic expert however I do know that there are differant types of fluids for differant aplications.It would be wise to contact the manufacturer of your system for their recommendations  Good Luck   Ed


----------



## ewolf1951

Vickers is still in business so info should be readily available Good Luck


----------



## BigAl RIP

ewolf1951 said:
			
		

> Vickers is still in business so info should be readily available Good Luck


 
   Thanks Ed ,I should know more today .

    Hows your snow trac rebuild coming ???


----------



## BigAl RIP

OK! Heres what I know :

*Changing the oil to ATF helped 100%* .Unfortunately the hi speed is still not working correctly which leads me to believe that the motors are starving for oil . The Motor that is first in line to get oil is working in hi speed .The 2nd one is not but keeps trying too .They both work in low speed .
    I beleive #2 motor  has no oil getting to it and the first motor is taking all the limited amount that is avalible in hi speed mode . So *I think* I have my oil lines crossed and am supplying oil from my return side of the tilt hydraulics valve to the motors . I basically am in a "tug of war" for oil . This is the only other area possible ,unless the pumps are damaged .Nothing else was changed during Restoration .  I should know for sure in a couple hours . 
 Funny thing is the *body tilt hydraulics* work and respone much faster with the ATF than hydraulic oil that was in it .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Good work so far Al.  I dont believe the pumps are damaged.  Can each pump get its own oil supply from the tank?  Can you rig it up that way?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well boy's 
 I don't drink but tonight I will be .
 Both motors are history . It time to get someone out here to run some pressure checks and then tear it down . Such is life .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Sorry to hear it BigAl.  I really didnt think your run would have damaged them.  Well when they are rebuilt then every single componet is brandnew on that machine.  It will last another 40 + years.  Longer than you and I will be around.


----------



## yellowpine O.T.S.

Big Al where in the heck is Panama, ID ?

Just got back from the snow cat shoot out(Aurburn,/Yuba gap,Ca) Lots of snow, over six feet in less than a week and lots of time parked on I-80 what a mess, but finally made it into the parking lot at the Snowflower at 2:30am to find a couple of sno-cats in the lot,it was the very comforting knowing that we were not the only ones that had made it through and that there was going to be a machine or two to drive.

Type FA ATF for sure has been what I've learned,no mixing with anything else and a min. of 20 minutes warm up.

Good luck and good work!
Kif


----------



## mtmogs

BigAl said:
			
		

> Well boy's
> Both motors are history .



Al, How do you know the motors are history? If that's the case then it's better the motors than the pumps. Be sure that you are indeed actuating the control arms. It looks like you've got twin variable displacement piston pumps. These can be pricey little buggers to rebuild. The motors I would guess are just fixed displacement gear pumps. These are the cheapest and easiest to rebuild. Any hydro shop worth its salt should be able to repair them good as new.

I bought a used ASV Posi Track machine years back. It was low houred so I figured there would be no immediate problems. Guess again. I had to rebuild one drive motor right off the bat. Cost about $300. That was about 7 years ago and it is still running strong. Good luck!

PS. Vickers was bought by Eaton years back. Have a look at http://hydraulics.eaton.com/products/menu_main.htm and see if you can spot literature for your components.

PSS With regard to cold hydraulic fluid, it took only a couple of times of blowing the seal on the return filter on the posi track (and spewing gallons of hydraulic fluid all over the garage) on sub-zero mornings before I installed an oil reservoir heater!

PSSS If you're not familiar with hydraulic systems, here a good online refresher: http://www.free-ed.net/free-ed/MechTech/hydraulics01/default.asp


----------



## BigAl RIP

mtmogs said:
			
		

> Al, How do you know the motors are history? If that's the case then it's better the motors than the pumps. Be sure that you are indeed actuating the control arms. It looks like you've got twin variable displacement piston pumps. These can be pricey little buggers to rebuild. The motors I would guess are just fixed displacement gear pumps. These are the cheapest and easiest to rebuild. Any hydro shop worth its salt should be able to repair them good as new.
> 
> I bought a used ASV Posi Track machine years back. It was low houred so I figured there would be no immediate problems. Guess again. I had to rebuild one drive motor right off the bat. Cost about $300. That was about 7 years ago and it is still running strong. Good luck!
> 
> PS. Vickers was bought by Eaton years back. Have a look at http://hydraulics.eaton.com/products/menu_main.htm and see if you can spot literature for your components.
> 
> PSS With regard to cold hydraulic fluid, it took only a couple of times of blowing the seal on the return filter on the posi track (and spewing gallons of hydraulic fluid all over the garage) on sub-zero mornings before I installed an oil reservoir heater!
> 
> PSSS If you're not familiar with hydraulic systems, here a good online refresher: http://www.free-ed.net/free-ed/MechTech/hydraulics01/default.asp


 
   Ok , by motors I mean the hydro drives . I do not no much about these hydros  . It was the one part I did not rebuild or check after the old owner told me they ran fine . I should have had them check ,so its my own damn fault . They just squeal in hi range .
   But after taking the wife out for dinner we decided that if the whole drive system which includes removing the engine has to be done ,than we are going to install the latest best upgrades I can find . I have  already decided , that I want a system that will give me at least 25 - 30 MPH . Got any ideas what would fit ???


----------



## mtmogs

BigAl said:
			
		

> Ok , by motors I mean the hydro drives . I do not no much about these hydros  . It was the one part I did not rebuild or check after the old owner told me they ran fine . I should have had them check ,so its my own damn fault . They just squeal in hi range .
> But after taking the wife out for dinner we decided that if the whole drive system which includes removing the engine has to be done ,than we are going to install the latest best upgrades I can find . I have  already decided , that I want a system that will give me at least 25 - 30 MPH . Got any ideas what would fit ???



Al, by hydro drives you mean the units on the chain hoist pictured above? These would be the variable displacement pumps attached to a funk dual pump drive unit. The motors (I misspoke before and called them "gear pumps") should be the units at the other end of the hoses somehow mechanically linked to the tracks on either side. If the squeeling is coming from the *pumps*, that sounds like it could possible be the relief valves have popped, and fluid is passing by them at high velocity. This could happen if you have your hoses hooked up incorrectly, etc., resulting in a barrier to flow. Also, could it be the proportional valve that's squeeling? I'm assuming that valve is present to split off a portion of the hydraulic flow to power the track tilt cylinders. Anyway, that could be stealing all your pressure as well.

As for a new system, well, there *has* to be a more knowledgeable hydro guy in the forum than me...but here goes nothing. Let's assume the Kristi engineers designed a good system and optimized the engine's power with hydraulic components to give the desired speed and torque so the machine will crawl up a wall and on the ceiling if necessary. There is a balance between torque and speed, and you will sacrifice one for the other with a given engine's power. One easy thing to do if you want to go faster is to keep the nice pumps that you have (rebuild if neccessary) and get smaller displacement drive motors. You will go faster but will lose torque (this may keep you from climbing up a wall!). This is probably not a desirable solution. A better solution might be to switch out the fixed displacement drive *motors* for a set of variable displacement drive motors. This would let you increase the displacement of the motors when you need high torque (slow speed) for climbing on the ceiling, and decrease displacement when you need high-speed (low torque) for when you're drag racing Arlow's souped-up ST4.

If you start from scratch, you'll be spending several thousands of $$ for a new hydro system. If it were me, I'd have a hydro expert look at your system and rebuild what needs to be rebuilt and see how you like it. Who knows? It may be a simple inexpensive fix. Ask what you would need to do to go faster w/o sacrificing too much torque.

Hang in there Al! Hydrostatic drive systems can cause heartaches, but there's nothing like them when they are working properly.


----------



## Tommo

Al, i noticed on your pictures of the 'Operating name plates' that you missed out hthe most important ones of all for the Kristi, HELP, OH DEAR, FAULTY, BROKEN DOWN, TOW STRAP, PLEASE HELP, ST4's WELCOME TO HELP, PLEASE DONT DRIVE PAST and AT LEAST IT GOT THIS FAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nice work Al and i must say it as been a pleasure following your restoration job wich is excellent and is a reall eye opener!

Cheers, Tommo


----------



## Tommo

Al, me old friend are they boat seats you are using? Are you expecting your ship to sink!!!!!!!!!!!!Another Operating name plate you need is 'Quicker, i'm being over taken by an ST4 again up hill' ha, ha

See you later !!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Tommo said:
			
		

> Al, me old friend are they boat seats you are using? Are you expecting your ship to sink!!!!!!!!!!!!Another Operating name plate you need is 'Quicker, i'm being over taken by an ST4 again up hill' ha, ha
> 
> See you later !!


 
  Tommo ,
 Great to here from you  !!!. You have had us worried here on FF .
    They are indeed boat seats in case I need to cross the big puddle and help you with your Snot Trac . 

   The "help"signs I could have already used , but I am attempting to get it corrected so the drive system works correctly  .Sort of like old Bob S. running out of gas, but worst .

   Did you ever get your Snow Trac ? Did you kill your Brother ,if you didn't get it ?  Do you want me to come kill your brother ,if you didn't get it ? Do you want to buy my KT7 and run over your brother  ? 

   Post when you can . We really miss your input and I am really bored insulting the same Snot Trac guys every damn day  .

Great hearing from you ,
 Take care & God Bless 
 Allen


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok ... Lets get back on topic . 

I am soooooo sore this morning , I can hardly move . Everything hurts from standing on my head yesterday changing hoses and to attempt to get the drive system operating correctly . 
I still feel I have missed something ????? Something really simple . The lo speed side works great except I have no power for pulling hills.* I know* I have a flow restriction somewhere ????? I am going back out later and try to determine exactly where the squealing is coming from . It is either the pump or the drive motor . 
I know the right angle gear boxes are working correctly that the drive motors hook too . 
I may give it one more try and run a dedicated oil supply just to the pumps and completely bypass the tilt hydraulics that are plumbed into the system also . 
*Can some one please look at these pictures and tell me where to install a pressure gauge and where the check valves are located ?* *Also if anyone can positively identify the suction port on that pump .* There are no marking to indicate which is which and I am attempting to buy a "New Holland Skid Steer maintence manual" on ebay that supposenly has the exact same system . I was told they were used in the 1970's New Holland skid steers and that they are the same, right down to the right angle gear drives that go to the wheels . This would be a big help as I have found no manuals so far.


----------



## Tommo

Al, 
I have had a rough time over the last few months with house business at home and here in Baghdad etc!! I have done a quick hello on the 'Where's Tommo' by Mith and reference my ST4, it's fate is yet to be known and my brother has been avoiding me when he know's i'm back in the UK etc, so things there dont seem to be going to plan and i need to find out whether he as the ST4 or whether the bloke sold it!! I will confront my brother when i get chance as i'm home again at the end of March for 3 weeks and will try to get hold of him and find out what the score is 

Still, your boat  is looking really good and with a fast flowing river i think she will prove to be a fast vessal...........until she reaches dry land and then we will be there for you as usual Al   . So what are the finishing touches are you going to do to her then? I did'nt see any Port and Starboard lights, i think you need some for when the lads come and find you Al why dont you spend your hard earned cash on something that is realiable and is going to give you many years of trouble free service and will start come rain and shine! You need a.............................................. ST4 Snow Trac! We will convince you sooner or later! :rollingla.


Well my friend i will have to cut loose has i need to be some where very soon, so until we meet again


----------



## mtmogs

BigAl said:
			
		

> Ok ... Lets get back on topic .
> 
> *Can some one please look at these pictures and tell me where to install a pressure gauge and where the check valves are located ?* *Also if anyone can positively identify the suction port on that pump .*



I am not familiar at all with these pumps, but the suction port is usually the largest. I'm not sure whether these babies have a charge pump port either, and no idea where the check valves may be. I'm not sure it even has check valves for the drive system as you have reverse...right? One way to find which port is suction is to answer the question "Does it suck?" If you have the pumps removed from the machine, secure one in a vice or such and,with oil in the pump, turn the pump shaft (may need a pliers but take care not to damage the splines) in the same direction that the engine would turn it. Place your palm (or other part of your anatomy if you feel lucky) over each port as you turn the shaft with the other hand. You will readily determine which ports suck and which ports blow this way  .

If your pumps are still in the machine, do the same procedure but have somebody manually turn the flywheel for you with the ignition OFF. Don't want to lose a body part over this. Remember, as I'm sure everybody knows, cleanliness is nest to godliness when it comes to hydraulic systems. Don't get any dust, dirt, etc in the system when the ports are open.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Are you saying his pumps Suck and Blow?


----------



## mtmogs

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> Are you saying his pumps suck and Blow?



If he's lucky!


----------



## BigAl RIP

OK. heres the latest news . I been out going over the KT7 ,piece by piece of the entire oil supply system .  Today I discovered one more piece of the puzzle . When I purchased a new Hyd filter last year , I just took the old filter with me . It was a different brand than Napa sells . Anyway thats what* I got again* the other day when I changed to ATF fluid .I just gave them the number off the old one .  This afternoon I notice something different . It has "*Fuel Filter" *written on the side of it . So back to Napa I go and they cross match it and the guy tells me it *would *restrict hyd oil because it is not a full flow style filter . I tell him what my machine is doing and he thinks this may be a problem since it would stave the system of oil . Anyway , he sets me up with a new Hyd filter that is full flow .It is a hell of a lot bigger .  $71 buck !!!! Ouch !!! But if it works ,I will be happy . 

   So tomorrow I head back out to change the oil again , install another filter and redesign the oil supply hoses .

     I am getting so fast at changing oil that "10 minute oil & lube" has asked if I am interested in a job as a grease monkey !!!


----------



## Melensdad

Lets hope that it turns out that the filter was the main problem.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Problem found and solved!  She will run like a Kristi out of a Snow Trac convention.


----------



## pixie

I sure hope the filter is the problem, Al 

I feel bad for you >>doing all that work and having the Kristi not run right.... that's something that would happen to me


----------



## bczoom

BigAl said:
			
		

> Anyway , he sets me up with a new Hyd filter that is full flow .It is a hell of a lot bigger .  $71 buck !!!! Ouch !!!


Poobah,

To get it running properly, you can take that out of the beer fund.  I'll replenish if/as necessary.  Just get it running right!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Oh No !! We can't be using our beer money for that . I even know a little about home brewing ,so if we get low on funds I can make it to save money  .  The worst "ass chewin" I ever got from Mom for was blowin up the downstairs bathroom because the damn beer bottles started blowin up where we had bottled them and set them in the shower to age ! I was 18 at the time and the whole downstairs smelled like beer for a month . That pretty much ended my beer making enterprise  for good .   You should have seen me and my buddy dodging beer caps trying to get that stuff outside . I laugh now but it sure wasn't funny then . It was like a war zone !!! Bombs going off all around us .


----------



## mtntopper

BigAl said:
			
		

> OK. heres the latest news . I been out going over the KT7 ,piece by piece of the entire oil supply system . Today I discovered one more piece of the puzzle . When I purchased a new Hyd filter last year , I just took the old filter with me . It was a different brand than Napa sells . Anyway thats what* I got again* the other day when I changed to ATF fluid .I just gave them the number off the old one . This afternoon I notice something different . It has "*Fuel Filter" *written on the side of it . So back to Napa I go and they cross match it and the guy tells me it *would *restrict hyd oil because it is not a full flow style filter . I tell him what my machine is doing and he thinks this may be a problem since it would stave the system of oil . Anyway , he sets me up with a new Hyd filter that is full flow .It is a hell of a lot bigger . $71 buck !!!! Ouch !!! But if it works ,I will be happy .
> 
> So tomorrow I head back out to change the oil again , install another filter and redesign the oil supply hoses .
> 
> I am getting so fast at changing oil that "10 minute oil & lube" has asked if I am interested in a job as a grease monkey !!!


 
Allen, if I put a NAPA interchange hydraulic filter on my VMC I will have the biggest puddle of hydraulic oil blown all over hell that you can ever imagine. Hydraulic high pressure filters are a lot more filter than many interchanges will show especially if the oil is cold. My pressure filter that is required is about $100.00 and weighs about 6 pounds dry. Be careful what you buy. Many non OEM filters can not take the pressures created by the hydraulic pumps/motors.


----------



## BigAl RIP

mtntopper said:
			
		

> Allen, if I put a NAPA interchange hydraulic filter on my VMC I will have the biggest puddle of hydraulic oil blown all over hell that you can ever imagine. Hydraulic high pressure filters are a lot more filter than many interchanges will show especially if the oil is cold. My pressure filter that is required is about $100.00 and weighs about 6 pounds dry. Be careful what you buy. Many non OEM filters can not take the pressures created by the hydraulic pumps/motors.


 

Thanks Bill ,

 My filter is on the "return to tank" side of the system . Will this still be a problem ??? What brand do you reconmend ? If this does not solve the problem , I am going to call a used snow cat sales company and ask who they use for repair . I assume it is probably in Sacramento or Stockton . I think it is best to stay with a company experienced in Snow cats . Maybe I should haul it up to Bill G. at Snowtrans Sales . Does he do repair work ? I'll be going right by there in about 2 weeks . 

   Maybe you and Janice should plan on a little vacation and come over for a few days to Elk City .


----------



## Vance

Hey Al,

Don't give up too quickly  - you've almost got that thing licked.  I hope it is the filter that has been giving you grief and your next trip is to the snow!!

If you want, I can ask my groomer operator friend if he knows a mechanic that will make a service call to GV.  He works at Boreal and I'm sure can find a lead on a good hydro guy.  My neighbor also runs eqt for the county and prolly knows someone.

Vance


----------



## BigAl RIP

Vance said:
			
		

> Hey Al,
> 
> Don't give up too quickly - you've almost got that thing licked. I hope it is the filter that has been giving you grief and your next trip is to the snow!!
> 
> If you want, I can ask my groomer operator friend if he knows a mechanic that will make a service call to GV. He works at Boreal and I'm sure can find a lead on a good hydro guy. My neighbor also runs eqt for the county and prolly knows someone.
> 
> Vance


 
 Thanks Vance , I just may do that if I can't fix it .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok ,
 Here's another piece of the puzzle . I removed (again) the wrong oil filter which says "Fuel Filter" on the side .

    This time I cut it open to see what was inside . There are flakes of something inside the filter . And I mean big ones ! 1/4 " in diameter ?????? It almost acts like burnt flakes of old oil ??? The wrong filter was a 10 micron filter so I would imagine it is just to fine(Micron) and completely plugged up with this crap  .The return line from the hydros goes through this filter before going to the oil cooler and then to the oil tank . IF the pumps could not dischage the oil fast enough would that caviate the system ???

    Ok .. Now the $64 dollar question .... Where is this crap coming from ??? Tank was clean at rebuild , all new hoses were installed . Oil coolers were plugged and set aside for future reinstall . Will the pumps pass this crap to the new correct hyd filter or are they plugged up too ??? 

    I have determined which oil line is suction now and did find one loose fitting ,under the bottom of the hydro . I do not think it was leaking but I got another full turn on it .  I still have the line to hook back up and refill with new atf before giving it another run .
 Any suggestions ?????


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Al, how about a picture of the flakes? and I dont mean any of the members of FF. it would take alot of flakes to plug the filter. but it could cause some back pressure. that would have potential to slow the system but not stop it.
which port did you determine was the suction side?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Big Al.
Now I know these are two diffrent beasts but hear it goes.  On my new / used log spliter everything was working fine till I blew the oil filter off and dumped 4 gallons of hydro fluid in my leg.  OK so I went and cleaned the tank, replaced the old oil filter housing replaced the hydrolic control assembly. and replaced one hose. Filled with 11 gallons of new hydraulic fluid.  I ran the log splitter one more time before it started to snow.  It sat for 6 months with no use and was completely covered from the weather.  My nieghbor needed some hydro fluid for his portable log spliiter he had and ask if I had any oil since the local place was closed on Sunday.  I told him he could use my splitter.  Instead he opted to syphon some fluid out of my tank.  He pulled out about two gallons and it had big dark flakes that would just disentigrate upon handeling.  Dont know what they were but suspect they came from the crud lining the return hose to my tank.  Still dont know or care everything runs great.  My point is unless you change everything and wash out all of the components you will have old crap left in that will eventually get fitered out with your filters.  Keep changing them often until eveything is clean.  I know they are expensive but one every month of use for the first season should work.  Just keep checking.


----------



## Vance

I second what SO is saying - run it.  But, I'm no hydro "expert".  

What about having an oil sample analyzed?  I know that all the hydrostatic dealers pull a sample and analyze it to determine the "health" of a machine.

I'm not sure what the analysis can tell you but it might be worth a call to someone who does it.  (No, I don't know of a source off hand)  I have heard it is about $20-40 to have a sample analyzed.

Vance


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Al, we have the sample bottles here, but if you do not get it to go to high range. it might mean you have to do a tear down anyway.... have you checked your springs in the pressure releif yet?any pressure checks?the bad part is you are dealing with a dated drive even if you get it to go to high how long will it last?Can you disconnect the drive from the motor to the right angle drive and test with no load ?

Keep us informed


----------



## mbsieg

Al, the flakes are nothing to worry about my source says as long as they are not metallic!!! He also recommended getting an oil test done after you have run the unit for a couple of hours. He assures me those units are some of the best units ever built and were used in alot of other stuff besides skid steers. They are(the flakes) the same substance that builds up on your oil cap if you drive your car around town and it does not get warmed up properly. The white creamish substance..... A little condensation in the oil is all.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok Boy's ,listen up !
 I'm buying so get over here ... This is the strangest thing I have ever seen . I now am *100% sure* I have a starving oil problem . 

   I cleaned up everything and installed a correct hyd.filter with new oil . I fired it up and started working the body tilt to chase the air out and then started moving the steering levers back and forth . At first nothing happened ,then the low speed  side started to work ,then the high speed side started to work .The motors stop squealing   ...  Now the hi speed  is trying to work but both  hydros are squealing again in hi range  . 

   The right track hydro works perfect in low speed . Plenty of power in low speed . Left Hydro low speed is weaker and starts to squeal if I give it to much lever . Low speed has me scootin around at about 3 MPH . You can definately tell the right hydro is working better than the left . 
*Do I need to use a pressure supply to the hydros* ????? You can listen to the ford motor and tell when the hydros are getting oil .They stop squealing and work .  The RPM's come up and it does not bog down when moving .
 Oh I also ran over and knocked off one of my my lawn lights .That thing is a little wider than the car .   

  So talk with me . Do I need to send a pressurized oil  line to the hydros??? I am beginning to wonder it this was the way it was before,so it could force the oil to the port  . I have one thing left to try which is to check the suction intake again and make damn sure it is correct . 
 I'm Close , I can smell success  .


----------



## Melensdad

It sounds a lot like it acts like a tractor with a hydrostatic transmission.  A tractor with an HST needs to have the engine RPMs reasonably high to effectively work attachments and to work move the machine.

You may have another problem with the oil starving issues.  Did you alter the oil capacity or did you reposition the hydraulic oil tank?  Are the new lines smaller than the old lines?  Is there anything that you may have done that could have contributed to starving the hydraulic pumps?


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Al, were does the pressure for the tilt hydraulic's come from ? sounds like to me if this is another source this should have been pressure feeding your hydrostatic system with about 150-200 psi . All hydrostatic's need a charge pressure to run proper a flooded inlet is not enough. most new systems have there own charge pump internally. the charge pump becomes even more important as systems age they make up for the leakage in the closed loop. even if your system has a internal charge if your leakage has exceeded the capacity of that pump due to wear it will cavitate. if your were to charge with addtional oil you will still have a usable system. that is why when you buy a used hydrostatic machine you need to have someone test the charge 
pressure because they could have just turned up the charge pressure to cover a ailing machine.


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> It sounds a lot like it acts like a tractor with a hydrostatic transmission. A tractor with an HST needs to have the engine RPMs reasonably high to effectively work attachments and to work move the machine.
> 
> You may have another problem with the oil starving issues. Did you alter the oil capacity or did you reposition the hydraulic oil tank? Are the new lines smaller than the old lines? Is there anything that you may have done that could have contributed to starving the hydraulic pumps?


 
 Lets see ... I'll answer in the order asked > No.no and no .

    Its something simple , I know it is .

   I do have one more question : *Do these hydros change which port is sucking depending on which way the lever is positioned* ??? Basically  do both ports need to have a reliable oil supply if need be . My return dumps in the top of the tank .


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Al, no,no, and you should never dump into the air you need to bring your return oil line back to the tank under the oil supply otherwise you are creating air to mix into the oil supply air is not your friend.


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:
			
		

> My return dumps in the top of the tank .


That would be a huge design flaw.  

Is there a tube inside the tank so that it might look like it dumps into the top of the tank but in fact the internal tube actually routes the return hydraulic oil to the bottom of the tank below the air level in the tank?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Thanks Guys ,
Another piece of the puzzle solved . I was not aware of that .


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Al, Your welcome....... lets get that damm thing running so you can have some fun. all work and no play is not fun.besides the Mrs. might forget who you are.....


----------



## mbsieg

My only words of advice I was given are make sure if you use a pump to precharge them that the pump is of a High Volume Low Pressure design. And supplies more than the GPM of your drive pumps.... (both of them) This would have to be a fairly large pump (not a power steering pump). IF the other pump on your engine was used for this where would you get Hydraulic pressure for your body tilt?? You CANNOT restrict the return flow out of the hydro units with a valve.... Al possible I can get some pics to send to Ernie???? He said he would LOVE to work on the machine.... Hope this helps, Mike


----------



## Snowcat Operations

My advice is to take it to one of these guys above or someone like them!  You are close but its hard to listen to you and then try and figure out the real problem.  Just my advice.  Since you dont have the proper tools to check the pressures and such get it to someone who does.


----------



## BigAl RIP

boggie said:
			
		

> Al, were does the pressure for the tilt hydraulic's come from ? sounds like to me if this is another source this should have been pressure feeding your hydrostatic system with about 150-200 psi . All hydrostatic's need a charge pressure to run proper a flooded inlet is not enough. most new systems have there own charge pump internally. the charge pump becomes even more important as systems age they make up for the leakage in the closed loop. even if your system has a internal charge if your leakage has exceeded the capacity of that pump due to wear it will cavitate. if your were to charge with addtional oil you will still have a usable system. that is why when you buy a used hydrostatic machine you need to have someone test the charge
> pressure because they could have just turned up the charge pressure to cover a ailing machine.


 

Brad ,

 There is a small hyd. pump that runs the tilt hydraulics . Are you saying I should install a pressure line to the hydro's from this ??? It may have been that way before , but my diagram is unclear .
 Allen


----------



## BigAl RIP

It will be easy enough to run a hi pressure oil line to the hydro's .All it takes is one small fitting change added to the pressure side  and cap off the old "non pressure" one .I guess i can try this in the morning .
 Al


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Al, you do not want high pressure  to feed the hydros you want not to exceed 400 psi if you are going to use that aux. pump you best test its pressure first. or maybe they have a pressure regulator in that loop. but I would beleive that your tilt is operating at more than 400 psi most likely 1200-1500 psi. you also need to get that return line below oil level. if you feed high pressure to the pumps above 400 psi you will or may blow the seals out of the pump cases.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Al, rule of thumb if you have a hydraulic piston pump, which you do, your charge pump should have the ability to pump at low pressure 10% of the volume of the pump since we do not know what you have but my guess a looking at your picture and knowing what you have for a engine source would say that those are about 20-25 gallon per minute pumps each or 50 gpm total between the two so assuming and beleive me I do not like to assume because that can only at times make a  (ass) of (u) and (me) but we have be designing hydraulic systems for 25-30 years some for the military. it is just not the same if you can not see what you have going on. back to the point assuming 50 gpm total times 10% 5-6 gpm at 150-200psi never more than 400psi
look at your hydraulics from the aux and see if they have a pressure regulator in the loop? or two one could be set at 1200-1500 psi with a tee and another set at 150-250 with a tee ?most likely spot for the regulator is the valve itself. did you ever find any material on that pump if we could see the diagram we could tell you in a flash what they are doing.


----------



## BigAl RIP

boggie said:
			
		

> Al, rule of thumb if you have a hydraulic piston pump, which you do, your charge pump should have the ability to pump at low pressure 10% of the volume of the pump since we do not know what you have but my guess a looking at your picture and knowing what you have for a engine source would say that those are about 20-25 gallon per minute pumps each or 50 gpm total between the two so assuming and beleive me I do not like to assume because that can only at times make a (ass) of (u) and (me) but we have be designing hydraulic systems for 25-30 years some for the military. it is just not the same if you can not see what you have going on. back to the point assuming 50 gpm total times 10% 5-6 gpm at 150-200psi never more than 400psi
> look at your hydraulics from the aux and see if they have a pressure regulator in the loop? or two one could be set at 1200-1500 psi with a tee and another set at 150-250 with a tee ?most likely spot for the regulator is the valve itself. did you ever find any material on that pump if we could see the diagram we could tell you in a flash what they are doing.


 
 Morning Boggie ,
 no I have no diagrams on the pumps . I am hoping that the New Holland manual I am bidding on will shed some light . There was no regulator in the old system . That I would know . 
 So , I guess I am back to square one . I have a ton of pictures I took before disassembly and I guess I will spend this morning going over them AGAIN .
 Al


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok ! I give up ! I am sore everywhere from standing on my head , bloody from scaping my hands and tired . Real tired . I need to put a pressure gauge on the system. One motor runs  perfect in low gear . The other works about 50% . I have high range now but still have the squeal and it is not working more than 50% at best . 
 This is what I did today :.
 1.  Extended the return line in the tank so it dumps below the oil level .
 2. Removed the one way check valve that supply "low charge" oil to the pumps . This would have been a huge restriction . 

   Only one last thing I can think of to do . It is damn near impossible to see the hose connections on the bottom of the pumps . I will get a mirror and make sure both motors are connected the same .

   If that is correct than it is time to call in the experts .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Now its time to have a rum and coke.  I'm paying.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Update :

 OK ,I am just too tuckered out to do any more on this . I called the "biggest local Logging company" in our area . The head man in the "Cat Shop" gave me a ton  of information . He also gave me the phone number to one of the largest Hydro Repair companies in Calif . They have salemen/experts  that  travel all over the western states .
    Anyway ,I just got off the phone with the guy and he will be in the area on Thursday . He will stop by and try to determine my problem . He is a licensed expert in "Hydro power flow systems" and assured me that they could repair or fix my problem . He has 30 years in the trade . So first they are going to look at it to see if it is something simple and if necessary I will trailer the whole rig to their company for repair . He also told me my Vickers model # is not correct and I may have to rebuild the ones I have ,as some old systems  are no longer avalible for sale . 

   It may end up costing a few dollars but I want it right ,especially if my friends and family are in it . 
  I feel better now that I know it will be checked and corrected to new condition .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

How about if Chris was in it?


----------



## BigAl RIP

I would still want it right . What happens after he gets out is another question . I actually don't have any hard feeling . He has his opinion and I have mind . Sort of a  tom*o*toe / tom*a*toe  thing . I wish him well .


----------



## mbsieg

Al, you have this don't you??? Looks like the two systems are combined somewhat???


----------



## BigAl RIP

mbsieg said:
			
		

> Al, you have this don't you??? Looks like the two systems are combined somewhat???


 

 Yes I have it Mike , I have it posted in my shop on the wall  and have studied it for hours . I also have looked at my first diagram that is a rough draft of this one . I have spent 2 1/2 hours this morning going over and enlarging my photos of the hyd. system .  I talked with a hydrualics expert who will be here on Thursday . 

    There is one thing I need to check in the morning ,otherwise I am completely lost as to why the drives are not working .

    When I originally puchased the KT7 the sheet metal cover was off the hydro drives . Why ????? The old KT7 owner told me they were working perfectly . I have checked and rechecked every thing I can think of . If everything was working perfect ,why was this cover off ????  This has driven me nuts and I am not someone who gives up easily .I do not like the feeling of failing or giving up ,but I just DO NOT have many ideas Left other than the drive pumps have failed . Hopefully it will be a simple fix but whatever needs to be done , will be done . Everything else has turned out or is working very well on the KT7 . 

    I am extremely impressed with the HDPE track  cleats  .I believe it is a very simple way to make a set of tracks that work well and are fairly inexpensive .I am considering changing the KT4 to these also ,when I rebuild it . 
 I can't lie that I will be very happy to go back to a gear drive system like the KT4 has to work on . I understand gear drives and Hydros are my weak point . I honestly believe I can design and build a regular hydraulic system for the Body tilt on the KT4 with my eyes closed now  !!!
I guess I will have my answer on Thursday .


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Hey Al we  have not seen a posts lately are you stuck under the yetti do we need to call for back-up. Hello 911 "we would like to report a man being swallowed by his yetti " "we think his hairdew is stuck in a hydro " all available hydro technician's report to assist the man with the hairdew yetti stat............... No ..... Al what I was really hoping for was that you got the yetti crusing and you are going to surprise us all with some snow pictures.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Boggie one of us Snow Trac owners went over to BigAls house and pulled his KRISTI up the 2% grade hill he was stuck at the bottom of doing circles.  His Kristi looked like a dog chasing its tail.  Guess one hydro is working correctly or something embarrasing like that.  Anyway the last I saw him was when he was kicking his dog drinking some strange multiple shot drink.  He was walking down the driveway talking to himself.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> Boggie one of us Snow Trac owners went over to BigAls house and pulled his KRISTI up the 2% grade hill he was stuck at the bottom of doing circles. His Kristi looked like a dog chasing its tail. Guess one hydro is working correctly or something embarrasing like that. Anyway the last I saw him was when he was kicking his dog drinking some strange multiple shot drink. He was walking down the driveway talking to himself.


 
Mike ,
You are closer than you know !!!     

Ok here is the latest : 
I went out this morning after stealing my wifes make up mirror . After studying the oil port connections for an hour , I decided that I had a hose crossed on the left motor that would not run correctly yesterday. It took me another 1 1/2 hours to reverse the two hoses . The connections are under the hydro drives and there is about 2 " to work in . Most Of it was done using a mirror . 
I refilled the oil tank and fired it off . At first nothing happened and then BOTH Motors started working perfectly in* low range* , *in a no load condition* . It will spin around on a dime in either direction . I then tried *high range* and it works in both motors now but will stop if I *try to turn* and then the motors *start to squeal* again . I still am starving for oil . Anyway I bailed off the hill thinking I had low range but as soon as I hit the incline and put a demand on the system the* motors started to squeal* . I ended up towing the KT7 back up on the flat area and as soon as it hit the level area the *drives started working again* . I then left it there for 4 hours and just went out and pulled it into the shop using lo range . It is *running perfect again* ,but this is in a *no load situation* . ????? 
So... *I know damn well it is starving for oil* but I just do not know why or where . The oil lines had to be cross cause both motors seem to be working as long as no load is demanded . 
Tommorrow morning the hydro guy will be here . 
*About the only thing I can still do is plumb into the high pressure side of the aux hyd pump* that controls the body tilt . But I am sure it was not plumbed that way before . 
Ideas ?????


----------



## Melensdad

It is bizarre that it is starving like that.   Just so I understand it correctly: 

On FLAT land, in LOW range everything works great. Turn, Tilt, Drive.
On FLAT land, in HIGH range, it goes forward/backward but squeals when you try to turn?
On an INCLINE, in LOW range it squeals.
It seems odd that on flat ground it works in low range but it does not work on an incline.  If you turned the unit around 180 degrees, would it work on the incline then?

Do you have a gravity feed on the hydraulic oil system?


----------



## BigAl RIP

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> It is bizarre that it is starving like that. Just so I understand it correctly:
> 
> On FLAT land, in LOW range everything works great. Turn, Tilt, Drive. === That is correct
> On FLAT land, in HIGH range, it goes forward/backward but squeals when you try to turn?=== That is correct
> On an INCLINE, in LOW range it squeals.===That is correct and it will not move at all in High range , just squeals louder
> It seems odd that on flat ground it works in low range but it does not work on an incline. If you turned the unit around 180 degrees, would it work on the incline then? ====No , no change at all.
> 
> Do you have a gravity feed on the hydraulic oil system[/quote === Hydros are now plumbed into the "return to tank" low pressure side of the body tilt valve .
> 
> One thing I forgot to add : If I hold the forward /reverse lever long enough the squeal will stop and the lever will act like it broke off . NO resistance at all , no sound ,nothing !!! ??? It just flops around from forward to back . I put it back into the neutral position and soon it starts to work again and squeal but engaging it too hard gains the same result again . ?????????????


----------



## DaveNay

BigAl said:
			
		

> Hydros are now plumbed into the "return to tank" low pressure side of the body tilt valve .



Waitaminutehere.....are you saying the *SUPPLY* to the motors is plumbed through a valve?  I would have to say that is not correct (If I understand you correctly).  I can't imagine a little 3/8" or 1/2" valve can have anywhere near the correct flow needed to supply the motors.

What would probably happen is you would end up with the flow reversed, and start to suck out of the tank through the return line.  Would this even then be trying to suck backwards through your filter?


----------



## BigAl RIP

DaveNay said:
			
		

> Waitaminutehere.....are you saying the *SUPPLY* to the motors is plumbed through a valve? I would have to say that is not correct (If I understand you correctly). I can't imagine a little 3/8" or 1/2" valve can have anywhere near the correct flow needed to supply the motors.
> 
> What would probably happen is you would end up with the flow reversed, and start to suck out of the tank through the return line. Would this even then be trying to suck backwards through your filter?


 
That is correct and the diagram I made , even shows it . That is the way it was plumbed before I even started the restoration** *. That part ,I am sure of . 

***One idea ,??? Do you think that possibly the hydro port that I "think" is the *supply port *is actually the *return to tank port??* I originally had the suppy line direct to the oil tank but it was *gravity feed only* and did not work *.* 
I am closer to having the drives working now than anything else I have tried so far .*There is no doubt in my mind* , that the system justs needs more oil than it is currently getting to work correctly. At this point the hydro guy will be here tomorrow and I think I will give it a rest .


----------



## DaveNay

BigAl said:
			
		

> That is correct and the diagram I made , even shows it . That is the way it was plumbed before I even started the restoration** *. That part ,I am sure of .
> 
> ***One idea ,??? Do you think that possibly the hydro port that I "think" is the *supply port *is actually the *return to tank port??* I originally had the suppy line direct to the oil tank but it was *gravity feed only* and did not work *.*
> I am closer to having the drives working now than anything else I have tried so far .*There is no doubt in my mind* , that the system justs needs more oil than it is currently getting to work correctly. At this point the hydro guy will be here tomorrow and I think I will give it a rest .



The biggest problem I have with your diagram is there is no tank shown.


----------



## mtmogs

DaveNay, I *think* when Al is talking about a lever, he is talking about the control lever on his variable speed (2-speed?) pumps, and not a valve lever. Just a guess from looking at his photos. Even if his motor circuit is plumbed through a valve, this is not necessarily a terrible thing, just potentially a waste of energy and generator of heat and cavitation. Not how I would do it though.

Al, Everything you describe points to a pressure maintenance problem. I must admit I'm still struggling to visualize exactly what your hydro system is composed of and how it's hooked together, but maybe the pressure relief valves are the culprit, if not the scapegoat.

At a given resitive torque on your drive motors (high = hills, turning), you will reach higher line pressure between the pump and drive motor in high range (larger pump displacement) than in low range. The higher pressure might be enough to pop a faulty pressure relief valve (squeeling as high pressure fluid escapes through the valve orifice). Also if the relief valve is faulty and sticking in the open position after it pops (squeeling stops after low line pressure is achieved), this could possibly explain why there is little resistance from moving the control arm, as fluid is being diverted right back to the reservoir resulting in low system pressure. After the valve sits for a while and the system fully depressurizes, the faulty valve may then close and you'll have normal operation until the next time you pop it.

Anyway, that's just an amateurs $.02 worth and probably wrong! It will be interesting and a learning experience to figure out what is wrong with your system. Please keep us posted! Best of luck tomorrow.


----------



## DaveNay

DaveNay said:
			
		

> The biggest problem I have with your diagram is there is no tank shown.



OK...after looking at your diagram some more, I would say the "H" port of the pump is the pressure side, and the "J" ports on the motors are the return to tank ports.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Al, everything points to your pressure releif, they are in the block between the pump and the motors, the bad part is you will have to pull the hydro unit
out to clean and check the springs and seats. remember this is a closed loop system and you only need about 2-2.5 gallons of oil per pump to charge it.
you really should check the system pressure that would show you right away 
as it starts to squeal if your pressure drops you are pushing past the releif.

I looked back in some old photos that you had post in another section of f/f 
under oil around 6/24/06 it looks like your pump for the tilt and pressure to the pump is a basic power steering pump that would also have a pressure releif built into it but if your tilt is working then that releif should be fine.

You should have the onsite hydro guy do two checks if he brought his gages 
1.) pressure port on the side of each pump motor block 
2.) pressure/vaccum  from your tilt cylinder/charge pump where it feeds your 
pumps if you have pressure all the time you are not cavitating if you pull a vaccum then you are not getting enough oil to the pumps

those pump motors of that vintage were operating in the 2500-2750psi range
your releif should hold to that ammount of pressure


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Al, one more thing you should know is that the oil that your tilt pump/charge pump  is doing is taking the heat generated from the pump motor combo and pushing it to your coolers it looks like you have a cooler for each pump/motor
and it also will carry small particles of wear from them also so it is important 
that you have flow through the system. you should have a way to monitor 
your oil temp if you do not already ideally from each pump motor would be perfect.


----------



## mtmogs

boggie said:
			
		

> Al, one more thing you should know is that the oil that your tilt pump/charge pump  is doing is taking the heat generated from the pump motor combo and pushing it to your coolers it looks like you have a cooler for each pump/motor
> and it also will carry small particles of wear from them also so it is important
> that you have flow through the system. you should have a way to monitor
> your oil temp if you do not already ideally from each pump motor would be perfect.



Great points about cooling/cleaning of the closed-loop system Boggie. I replaced the hot oil idiot light on my ASV unit with an oil temperature gage so I can watch the heat building and take action before I have a problem. Boggie would know for sure, but I think the various synthetic seals/guides used in the hydro  pumps/motors are heat sensitive, and when those go then repairs start to get very expensive. Not to mention that heat represents work being done by your hydraulic system and is an actual power loss. A cool system is an efficient system.

Being married to a trauma nurse, I'm always reminded of safety. In the unlikely event that you are injured by a stream of high pressure fluid from a broken hose/fitting/etc., be sure to tell the ER crew that you have suffered a "high pressure injection injury." A pinpoint leak in a high-pressure hydraulic hose can have the muzzle velocity of a rifle, and can deeply penetrate flesh and inject the dirty fluid beyond the obvious open wound. It must be cleaned out properly to avoid a serious infection.


----------



## bczoom

Congrats Poobah.
This thread has reached 1000 posts.   
We're waiting anxiously to hear the outcome on this hyd issue.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Hi you all .
Ok here is the latest information . The pump hydro drives are Vickers TA15 or 19's . That is as good as it gets . The hydro guy wants me to trailer the cat to their repair shop and they will take it from there .He did not start it, test it ,or check the pressure . 
Here is the bad news . The pumps if they are gone are about $4000. each . Based on that and the labor to remove and replace and correctly get them working , the bill could easily be $15000 plus ....

I was lucky and retired early in life and yes , The good lord has been good to me and my family but their is no way I can spend or afford to pay $15,000 dollars for two hydro pumps on a hobby project . $15000 would easily get the KT4 ready for the Idaho County's sheriffs dept and I would rather spend the money for that then put it in these two pumps that is only for my personal use .
I am in the motion now of looking at a "mechanics school" that I can attend to learn how to repair these hydros myself . I have no problem with paying for the testing to find out what shape they are in , but the rebuild cost from them is out of my league . I am at a complete loss right now as to "what to do " . 
I told him I could remove the pumps myself, and bring them to him , but he did not seem to be interested in this idea . Do these guys work off commission ????


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Al, Give me a call We can do much better than that..............and yes most shops would rather sell you new ones. mostly becase they do not know how  to fix them. it's to bad that the art of repair has gone by the wayside the attitude now seems to be sell them a new part it's less hassle and more revenue. We happen to have pumps and motors in stock but you would have to rid the right angle drives still keep the two speed. 

Brad


----------



## BigAl RIP

Brad ,
Right now I have decided to take a break and weigh my options .I would like to keep it basically stock on the drive system . The hydro guy did tell me that it is the same system they used in a New Holland Skid Steer loader of the 1970's . The KT7 will be fixed but it may be put on the back burner for a while . 
We are getting ready to return home to Idaho for a little R&R for a while . I have a barn to build !!! 
I still honestly believe that it is a simple fix , but until I gain more knowledge I am unsure what to do . I am studying anything and everything ,I can find on the internet as we speak . I have a repair manual coming so that will be a great help .


----------



## mtntopper

Al,
Try this link; http://stores.ebay.com/Hydrostatic-Transmission-Service-LL
An exchange rebuilt pump if yours is bad is much less than new. You just need to find a *reliable source*. Sounds like you were dealing with a "salesman" and not a tech person today.

Where there is a will, there is a way. Don't give up yet. I am sure boggie can take care of your problem with the hydrostatics for much less also.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Al, You need a break, I agree, I still think it is just your Releif valves consider this pull your pump/motor combos box them up ship them to me I will look at them no charge..... find a better deal than that and I will buy you a beer.............I will clean your releifs and check the springs. and then put them back in and try them........... 

Brad


----------



## Melensdad

Allen, you've gotten this far and overcome so many problems, I'm sure this hydraulic problem will be figured out.  I'd suggest that you take boggie up on his offer.  It will do a couple things.  First, it will give you some time to get away from this project, and honestly you need to take a break.  Second, it will allow a real hydraulic expert to eliminate all the guesswork and give you the answer you need.  We can all dance around this problem on the internet trying to help you fix it, but for the cost of shipping you can get this figured out.  It might not be fixed, but it will be solved and you'll know what needs to be done to get it fixed; that alone is 90% of the battle.


----------



## BigAl RIP

boggie said:
			
		

> Al, You need a break, I agree, I still think it is just your Releif valves consider this pull your pump/motor combos box them up ship them to me I will look at them no charge..... find a better deal than that and I will buy you a beer.............I will clean your releifs and check the springs. and then put them back in and try them...........
> 
> Brad


 
Right now I have a mason jar glass filled with a God Awful wonderful "hard spirits" creation and I am doing my damnest to just relax and think nice thoughts for awhile .

 The hydro guy told me my reliefs are right on top , so now I might try cleaning those up before pulling the units . 

    I may be taking you up on your offer, but you need to come to Idaho next winter as my guest , here at the ranch . We are going to try and plan a real wingding for snowcatters . So far I have about 20 people /kids showing up . The more the merrier . Hell , You even get a soft cushy bed in the ranch house complete with a down comforter . 
 That is 10' from the bathroom and 30' from the covered deck chair where you can put your feet on the fire ring and look at Elk while I serve you drinks .


----------



## mtmogs

Al,

There's a some information on your pumps/motors on the Eaton Hydraulics digital product literature website for you to download and peruse. These documents are catalogs, parts diagrams, model codes (important for obtaining parts) and some service information.

For the Vickers TA19 Series the url is:
http://pdfx.mcgware.com/pdfx_Eaton9...light=&aids=&vids=&origvids=-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,

For the TA15 Series the url is:

http://pdfx.mcgware.com/pdfx_Eaton9...light=&aids=&vids=&origvids=-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,

There is good info in here! Read it and have fun learning.

Best of Luck! - Paul


----------



## mtmogs

Al, Seller hydroquote on ebay offers to rebuild and service TA19 pumps for $850.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vickers-TA19-Hy...ryZ73094QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Vance

Hang in there Al!!!!

You'll be    

... in no time.  Remember, you'll find the problem in the last place you look!!

Vance


----------



## BigAl RIP

Thanks Everyone .
I just won the service manuals for a 1970's L-35 New Holland Skid Steer loader on ebay . $127 , but it is suppose to have it all . I hope so . I also downloaded the Eaton manuals . So Now I just got to figure out if it is a TA15 or TA19 pump . 
Allen 

Back to honeydo projects


----------



## Snowcat Operations

GREAT!


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Al, The 15 stands for 15gpm@1800 rpm and the 19 is  19gpm@1800rpm 
when and if you do check your pressure releif valves check the springs for they loose presssure after 30 plus years of being compressed and you need to also check pressures and flow from your tilt/charge pump, if you need to borrow at set of test gages in think we have two that checks pressure and flow at the same time.........if you have questions..... please ask.

do you know what that 4 cylinder is rated for hp?


----------



## BigAl RIP

boggie said:
			
		

> Al, The 15 stands for 15gpm@1800 rpm and the 19 is 19gpm@1800rpm
> when and if you do check your pressure releif valves check the springs for they loose presssure after 30 plus years of being compressed and you need to also check pressures and flow from your tilt/charge pump, if you need to borrow at set of test gages in think we have two that checks pressure and flow at the same time.........if you have questions..... please ask.
> 
> do you know what that 4 cylinder is rated for hp?


 
      My Kristi brochure says it is rated at 87 Hordepower . I think they (Kristi) are being very generous . It is a 1972 104 cu.in. V-4 Ford Industrial Engine .
  Thanks for the offer . I have another name of a guy down here who may be able to test the system for me . He supposenly has all the test equipment . We shall see . 
 Allen


----------



## Lyndon

Where's TOMO?, hell wheres Big Al? probably ran off to Panama or went underground again. Our one and only defender of extinct Kristi's has bailed? Say it aint so! This doesn't cut it! Frikin Spring#%*!.


----------



## Lyndon

This is why I chose to stay away from Hydrolics, too spendy for me!(of course MY Kristi was all mechanical)


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Lyndon, I think he ran off to his ranch to build a barn  and lick his wounds on the Kristi.  said something about being gone a month


----------



## Melensdad

*Tommo* checked in a while back, said he is very busy in Baghdad ducking bullets and morter rounds.  But promised to check back in here when he returned to England.

*BigAl* is, as Boggie wrote, building a new barn in Idaho.  He is pretty much out of touch for several weeks as he only has 'dial up' service and a computer that is powered by squirrel running in a rotating wheel.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

He is building the Barn for the first annaual Forums Forums Snowcat get together and shootout!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Hi you all!  
Hows the forums ? I am still at the ranch ,trying to work between snow storms. It is just wet enough to keep me from starting the barn . I sunk the tractor yesterday !

   I should be returning to Calif next week to finish up the old KT7. The break has done me well . A lot was accomplished here on the ranch . I fixed the local cafe's  holes in the ceiling ,installed a new bathroom in the nieghbors place  and helpped cleaned up the old towns forgotten Cementary while waiting for the rain and snow to stop  .

    The Elk have taken over and we have a couple different herds here on the ranch , all the time . We also have one Hippy Elk that I named "Mangy Mike " .Ugliest little fellow you ever saw .He is quite a resemblance to Mouse ear Mike (AKA Snowcat Complications)  .He never combs his hair and just looks dazed ,all the time . ! The bulls are starting to grow their new horns and most are in the buttom stage now. 

  The Towns people seem real excited about a snowcat meet and the local VFW has expressed an interest in throwing a little "Wingding" for us .The Hotsprings are getting new owners and they are talking about building a new place to eat after the old one burnt down . That would be great .  . Looks like I may have a guy to do a pit BarBQue for us .Now if it will only turn  nice ,so I can build the barn !

I know all this conversation is a little off topic but it seemed like a update was needed . 

Man ! I almost forgot  ! We have a couple of them Snot Tracs up here. The two local boys use them for "Chicken Coops" .
   Painted "Chicken Sh#t yellow they look pretty good ! They said they never worked for anything else.Just bogged down in the snow ,just like their Snot Trac owners .  The old owners even paid the boys $50 apiece to just take them off their hands .

Last time anyone saw those two old owners they were headed to town to see if "good ole Big Al" would be willing to part with one of his Incredible  Kristi's SnowCats .

Thats right Snot trackers  !!! Nothin's Changed.

GOOD MORNING!
 Boy's and Girls. 

Coffee's on ,Doors open . Come on in,relax and set a spell .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I comb my hair!  Sometimes.  Yup we all know just how reliable those Kristis are.  They run SO good.  Lets see.  Of all the Kristi owners on the forums I believe only ONE actually has a working Kristi.  Glad to hear you will be back soon.  Been itchin to beat up on my favorite KT-7 Owner.  Oh wait there is only one KT-7.  Well  at least you got the one that didnt burn up.  Or did you?   

Glad you will be back BigAl.  Drive safely!


----------



## wilkinsn1

Big Al,

Glad you're still stomping around and thanks for the update.  Sounds like you're having a good R&R up there in Idaho.  Good weather should be around the corner......

Gary


----------



## Bobcat

Hey BigAl!

I've had lots of fun defending the brand in your stead.     Here's a quick recap for your amusement...

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showpost.php?p=89419&postcount=17

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showpost.php?p=89452&postcount=23

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showpost.php?p=89260&postcount=37

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showpost.php?p=88831&postcount=21



All Content Copyright K.R.I.S.T.I. - Kristis Rescuing Impotent Snow-Tracs, International​


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Kiss ass!  Bob Pierce agrees Snow Tracs RULES!


----------



## Bobcat

Snowcat Operations said:


> Kiss ass!




Not at all. Just a little something Snow-Cracs rarely give or receive...


----------



## Snowcat Operations

We will see who will be giving who respect this winter!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

This should be interesting!  Each side with weeks to come up with new jabs at each other........Can't wait!


----------



## BigAl RIP

OK ! Show me the love  ! I leave for 6 weeks and the  . You Snot Trac guys seem to always be trying to cause problems everytime I go off somewhere .Bob P. , I do appreciate the loyalty you have shown to the superior Kristi Snowcat brand in my absents .

I arrived back in Calif after 14 hour drive from the Ranch in Idaho. I been here 12 hours now and am ready to leave again . I just can't stand Calif . 

The Barn pad is now cut and I lined up some labor help when I return in about 3 weeks .

I'll wander out to the shop in a few minutes to see if any Snot Trackers have crawled under my locked shop door and messed with Yetti ,while I was gone or pooped on my lawn  .

When I left for Idaho ,I still was facing a problem with the drive system on Yetti . I 'll take a few days and start attacking that again . I would like to take Yetti with me to Idaho in 3 weeks .
Al


----------



## bczoom

BigAl said:


> I been here 12 hours now and am ready to leave again . I just can't stand Calif


Care to elaborate?

Where's the new thread (with pics of course) of the new barn going up?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Welcome back!  Hows the yak doing?  Its been in the garage for a bit.  Glad your home.


----------



## Lyndon

All Right! "Big Mouth", er, ah I mean "Big AL" is back. Things have been pretty tame without his proverbial wisdom. I guess he missed all the stuff directed at him and will have to sift thru the dozens of new threads and hundred of post just to catch up. Welcome Back, and get that Yetti going! YUR Hold'n up progress!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Dear Lyndon and Mike ,

Yes ,I recieved your "Tear Stained Emails " begging me to start posting ASAP and breathe life back into you less fortunate Snot Trac owners . 
Last I heard Lyndon was up north trying to do a remake of the movie "North to Alaska and Mouse Ear Mike was looking for Baby moon hubcaps and fake white fur to wrap his mirror , for his Snot Trac recreation " Mighty Mouse" . 
I have been busy dodging Snow Flakes and attempting to get a barn out of the dirt . It has been to wet to do much . The pad is cut and I will return in 3 weeks to start the building . 
I had my hydro repair manual waiting for me when I returned to help solve my drive problem and with renewed energy I will get it completed . 
I also need to pick up my new motor for the KT4 which needs completion and will be used mostly for retrieving lost and dejected Snot Trac owners who lose thier "Baby Moon Hubcaps" and get stuck , or try to remake a John Wayne Movie and end up more looking like a Pee Wee Herman type Movie . A lot of you folks may not know that the Ole Duke owned a "Kristi" . He used it to win many wars, beat up the indians, and travel "North To Alaska". He was a Kristi Legend . 

So Yea ! I'm Back . I read a few lies you all posted . I mean replies .... 
As my Wife always says " You can't keep a good Kristi man down  !!!! Hee Hee . 
Good Morning !!!!! Coffee is hot and so am I .


----------



## mbsieg

Good to have you back Big Al!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Here I was waiting till noon to call you.  I felt you would have been exhausted from the drive.  BUT I guess that poor YAK in the garage has been nagging at the back of your brain to TRY and get running again! When the time comes call me and I will bring my new Alaskan Bush Gun to put that Yak out of its misery!  OR If you want I could just bring you that Fake pearl handled Raven Arms .25 automatic in its pleather holster I bought at the last gun show just for this SPECIAL occassion. 

WELCOME BACK BIGAL!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Dearest Mouse ear ,
 Last I heard ,you could not even hit the broad side of a barn ,if you were standing inside it ,when you fired off your little pop pistol  . You Snot Trac guys better stick to shoveling Bull sh#t  . It seems to be what you all do best .......


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Well well well.  Arent we feeling a bit frisky!  Better to shuvel Bull sh!t than YAK sh!t!


----------



## flathorn

Welcome back Al.  In defense of you and the other Kristi owners,  I finally have both of mine home as well as the Imp.  My Kristis run!!!  Both of them !!  How many Kristis Now? Not ready for any long distance runs ,but all 3 will run and move under their own power. My wife looks out the kitchen windows and says hhmmmm      his and hers Kristis  ??  Think I will keep her!!  Byron


----------



## Bobcat

Another running Kristi here. Alas, poor Mikeys wife...she looks out the kitchen windows and sees a circus tent full of clown car parts!  

All Content Copyright K.R.I.S.T.I. - Kristis Recuing Impotent Snow-Tracs, International


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Now Bob wait a minute.  You have to think of it in terms you are familiar with.  Like say when your wife goes and gets that mustache waxed off.  My Snow Master is just in for a little beauty treatment.  Thats all.


----------



## BigAl RIP

flathorn said:


> Welcome back Al. In defense of you and the other Kristi owners, I finally have both of mine home as well as the Imp. My Kristis run!!! Both of them !! How many Kristis Now? Not ready for any long distance runs ,but all 3 will run and move under their own power. My wife looks out the kitchen windows and says hhmmmm his and hers Kristis ?? Think I will keep her!! Byron


 
   Hey  ! Thats great ! I know you were having a hard time getting the one back , that was in Kansas or near there because of all the snow storms . 
   We have a old fella near me in Idaho that will replace my VW Engine in the KT3 for $800 installed!!! I just may haul it up and let him do it . I think it would sell better running . I need to get going on the KT4 ,but there are so many "honey do's" to take care of before returning to Idaho . I just started pressure washing the house to reoil it before heading back .That will take 4 more days . Busy,busy,busy! 

  My son who is a Sheriff's officer in this county just told me they picked up a brand new snow cat for the department . The old one goes on the auction block this month if anyone is interested . I do not know the brand but look under Nevada County Goverment for a surplus equipment sale .

 And Mouse ear : Yes, I am feelin good ! So Good and Awnry  in fact " I could crap in my  hand and rub it in my hair .  ... Or yours.........


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:


> Yes, I am feelin good ! So Good and Awnry  in fact " I could crap in my  hand and rub it in my hair .


Wow, if that is what you do for fun up there in Idaho then I'm not sure I want to be downwind of you


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Man that just makes me want to jump in my truck and drive right over BigAl!


----------



## flathorn

Here are photos of the 2 Kristis and Imp    Byron


----------



## flathorn

Couple more photos of the imp       Byron


----------



## Bobcat

Nice stable. I've seen those Kristis somewhere before. In fact, I'm thinking of painting mine in a scheme similar to your red one. Only overall bright yellow with black stripes where yours has yellow stripes. It should look like caution tape!

How (or for what) do you use that boom crane on the Imp?


----------



## flathorn

Bob,  The little crane was intended for rescuing broken snowmobiles and helping with building projects at my cabin in Alaska.  This imps previous owner used it to harvest Christmas trees in muddy fields where the only other harvesting method was helicopter.  Byron


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Bob for a color scheme I am thinking you should paint it all black with a big white stripe all the way down the back! :shit2:  Then you could name your Kristi Pepe Le pew!


----------



## Bobcat

...and I have some ideas for your snow-crac, check your 'bored' thread.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Oh I cant wait!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

FLATHORN,
Looks like you need a little counter weight on the Imp.  Hey!  Bob has this nifty tool you could use to compact those two Krsipis and use them as counter weights.  Just place them in the back of the real snowcat.  The "Imp".


----------



## NorthernRedneck

http://www.flurl.com/item/Real_Life_Flintstones_Car_u_50386/

Found a site that might help you Big Al to get the yetti up and running.  I'm sure with a little modification to the chasis, you could do something like this!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

groomerguyNWO said:


> http://www.flurl.com/item/Real_Life_Flintstones_Car_u_50386/
> 
> Found a site that might help you Big Al to get the yetti up and running.  I'm sure with a little modification to the chasis, you could do something like this!



Here's a pic of another modification that could be made to the "Yetti" to get it up and running.  Hey, I'm just trying to be helpful!


----------



## BigAl RIP

groomerguyNWO said:


> Here's a pic of another modification that could be made to the "Yetti" to get it up and running. Hey, I'm just trying to be helpful!


 
 Very Funny ! Hahaahaa ....... Kiss My  !

  Actually Yetti *has not* been throw to the way side . I have had another hydro repair guy look at it and he seems to think it is just a hose change to correct it . I will switch hoses when I return in 2 weeks from Idaho . If that does not work he is going to change out the hydro drives and correct the problem . 
   I asked him if it would be better than a Snot Track when he is finished and he informed me that "walking would be better than a Snot Track" . WOW ..... The man is smart  !


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm still pullin for ya to get it sorted out!  Looking forward to pictures of it out in the snow in action!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Yah he's telling you that so he can sell you two $5,000 dollar hydro units.  Go ahead and keep on believing what ever they tell you.  Gears are better than fluid any day!


----------



## BigAl RIP

NEWS
       FLASH FLASH 
  :Yetti NEWS UPDATE:
 As many know , my plans to return and repair the drive system on Yetti  has been on hold while I have been caring for my fathers needs . I do believe tomorrow will be the first day I can actually return to the shop ,reroute the oil lines and make the necessary changes the mechanic has suggested . 
 Who knows ... she may actually fly yet ! Wish me luck . If I do get it corrected and running  , you can expect to hear the happy hollering all the way to Ice Queens place .

    If not I will be asking Mouse Ear Mike  to bring his gun over and shoot me in the foot .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

good luck!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Thanks ,
  It has been so long since I have even looked into this problem  that I just spent the last few hours going over all the past post dealing with this to familiarize myself again .

   This FF website is a life saver . Thanks Doc ! Its nice to read exactly where I left off so I don't repeat myself .

    First thing in the morning , I am headed into town to buy some Hyd gauges for testing.


----------



## Melensdad

As much crap as I have given for the past 10 or so years that you have been trying to get your toy working, I sure do hope you get it operating properly.  Its been fun making fun of you and the motorized fiberglass bathtub, but honestly I think we are running out of things to make fun of.  

So if you actually get it operating, then we can make fun of how it performs


----------



## Doc

BigAl said:


> Thanks ,
> It has been so long since I have even looked into this problem  that I just spent the last few hours going over all the past post dealing with this to familiarize myself again .
> 
> This FF website is a life saver . Thanks Doc ! Its nice to read exactly where I left off so I don't repeat myself .
> 
> First thing in the morning , I am headed into town to buy some Hyd gauges for testing.



No problem Al.  I've used FF that way also.  

Good luck!!!!!   Hope to hear that yell ... that you got it going!


----------



## BigAl RIP

News Update : June 20th 2007 

  FFmember BIgAl was found today hiding under a chair ,crying from happiness and damn near hysterical . It appears that crossing the hydraulic lines and introducing a "Charged Oil" hyd line into the hydro drive system has created a working drive system once again . 

   When asked why he was hiding under the chair ,BigAl, through tears,  replied that he was waiting for the other shoe to drop and that he did not want to be hit on the head when it happens . It appears that he has had a run of bad luck latey  . 

    Because of a newly sealed asphalt driveway BigAl was not able to do more than move the Yetti in the shop . It was kept in the low speed setting .

    Tommorrow he will be pulling his Yetti trailer up to the shop door and loading the Yetti to perform futher test in the gravel area behind the shop . Both high and low speed settings will be tested . 

   Al stated that when he fired up Yetti and  moved the drive lever control  it jumped forward or reverse with no hesitation at all ,even at a idle . This is a first ,as in the past  it has always taken a minute or so before movement started ,if at all and at considerbly higher engine RPM's .

  At this point it appears that Al has "Jerry Rigged " the system together and plumbed into a hyd charge line to see if this would indeed correct the problem before spending additional money for new hyd hoses of the proper length . 

   He promised that this "Slip Shod" job would be replaced and correctly installed once all test are completed and he is sure the system is working correctly . 

 He was later coaxed out from under the chair and  escorted to his home by his wife who promised him a DR. Rum and   .He did request a cooking pot be placed on his head ,before leaving the safety of his chair , just in case all hell broke loose . 
 Updates to follow ............


----------



## Bobcat

Looks like the Yetti may be just about ready to start kicking some Snow Trac butts!!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

HALLLiLUyah  HALLILUYAH HALLILUYAH HHAAA AAhhh ahhh yuuuuuuuyahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!  Guess I can put my gun back in the safe,  Damn it.  


CONGRADULATIONS BIGAL!  Now we just need some snow and you will forget that ridiculas idea about moving to a place that NEVER sees any snow.


----------



## BigAl RIP

WEll I certainly will not feel confidant until I can run some test behind the back of the shop today ,but it sure seems like it is now running correctly . If this is indeed the fix I needed , it should take about four hours to make permenant repairs , replace the front seat and buttom everything back up  .

  Then I can get Yetti out of the shop and decide switch to  direction to go on the KT4 . 




CONGRADULATIONS BIGAL! Now we just need some snow and you will forget that ridiculas idea about moving to a place that NEVER sees any snow.
Mike , you may be more right than you think . But it may be for medical reasons instead of snow


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well guys , I ran some test . I am just not happy with the performace . Top speed appears to be about 8 MPH now  . It does not squeal anymore but the torque leaves a lot to be desired . It has one hell of a job trying to climb the hill behind the shop . Just runs out of poop at the tracks . Motor is still running strong and not struggleing .I sent off a email to those guys on Ebay who rebuild these things and recieved a quote of $2200 for each set . Thats $4400 for rebuilt units and me doing all the labor to R&R .
 I have another call into a hydro expert to see it he will come out and attach test gauges to be damn sure this is where the problem lies before spending this type of money .It may just be better to trailer the damn thing down to Chico ,Ca. and just let them fix it . Not having any real speed numbers to use as a guideline is tough .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I still believe the lines are routed incorrectly.  Your almost there.  BUT I would just take it to the experts and have them run the lines right.


BUT 8 MPH in a Kristi KT7 is very fast!  No power?  Thats normal too.  Sounds like she is running better than normal!  Hell the fact that it even starts amazes me!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Snowcat Operations said:


> I still believe the lines are routed incorrectly. Your almost there. BUT I would just take it to the experts and have them run the lines right.
> 
> 
> BUT 8 MPH in a Kristi KT7 is very fast! No power? Thats normal too. Sounds like she is running better than normal! Hell the fact that it even starts amazes me!


 

Smart ass ! I going to become democrate and wage war against you !
I bet my Kristi V4 motor purrs better than anything you got . Does not move fast ,but sounds better.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

NOT ANYMORE!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok , As all my time is being spent helping Dad, I decided to throw in the towel and just let the experts fix my Hydro problem .

   Damn the topedos , Full speed ahead !!!

    I talked with the hydro experts in Chico Ca. Their rates are $90 per hour and it will be at least August 6th before they can even look at it . 

    That's fine as there ain't much snow in August anyway. They are going to trouble shoot and test  to find out what the problem is and then figure the cost to repair . 

  Everywhere I check today for help ,these guys kept getting recconmended by the pros . He says they know the Vickers TA15 and TA19  hydro systems very well .


   He did mention that maybe the KT7  was already giving me all the power it had  and was just underpowered  . God I hope not !!!

   Anyway ,if time permits she will get reloaded on the trailer and taken for a drive to Chico, Calif  tomorrow to see what happens .

 I look at it this way , I got one really expensive "paper wieght" setting in the shop now . But Its still better than a Snot Trac ,Thickoil , Pucker Tucker  or Super Pimp even in its present condition though     .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Well BigAl I must say you have done one hell of a job to date.  Especially considering all the hardships these last two years.  JOB WELL DONE good chap!  God Bless you and keep us posted!  Just let me know when and where we will meet for our shoot out!


----------



## bczoom

BigAl said:


> Anyway ,if time permits she will get reloaded on the trailer


You have me all confused now...  I thought the Yetti was a "he".
Was it a "he" until it gave you problems and then became a "she"?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

One night in BigAls Barn where he stores they Yetti he found out he was trully a she.  His wife came running to the sounds of a major struggle coming from within.  As she opened the main door she was shocked to find the two of them entertwined.  BigAl to this day swears to his wife he was just working on the Hydrostatic drives.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

those guys on Ebay who rebuild these things and recieved a quote of $2200 for each set . Thats $4400 for rebuilt units and me doing all the labor to R&R .


Al, if you need to rebuild or need replacements we can pass on a better price
since we are a OEM Manufacturer we get pricing better than the dealers even get.


----------



## BigAl RIP

boggie said:


> Al, if you need to rebuild or need replacements we can pass on a better price
> since we are a OEM Manufacturer we get pricing better than the dealers even get.


 
 I'll keep that in mind . Thanks Brad . I am pretty sure there is no way I can afford to had these fellas R&R the motors as half the Kristi Snowcat has to be torn apart to get them out .Thats about 3 or 4 days labor at best .  I'm just hoping they can pinpoint the problem . We will see and I'll keep you informed .
 Allen


----------



## BigAl RIP

KT7 is now at Gold Country Hyd. in Chico Ca. . A very big and impressive place . Guy who helpped me is pretty sharp . MY cat has TA15 Vickers drives and he also give me a ton of Infor .I learned a lot .
   Also told me they had converted a Snow Trac to hydro drive about 18 years ago ! That I would like to see !


----------



## BigAl RIP

There is a old saying that says " Hope for the best and prepare for the worst . 

   Well the worst happened today . I am still in Idaho taking care of winter peparations on the ranch . I called the hydraulics repair company ,today,that is testing the hydro drives on the KT7 . Bottom line is they are history and need to be rebuilt .They also informed me that the tilt body hydraulic  hose set up was also wrong .This was exactly replaced as it was disassembled . The hoses were incorrect for God only knows how long .
So on about the 9th of Sept I will pickup Yetti and take her home . At that time ,I will tear down the tracks to gain access to the hydro motors .I then plan to return her to Gold Country Hydraulics and have then R&R the motors and rebuild as necessary . They will also replumb the tilt body hydraulics at the same time .That way one trip should finish it up .I just wish I would have taken the time to run and test her first before tearing down . It would have saved a lot of head aches .
So there it is . I have kinda prepared for this and hopefully the hydro's guys can breath some new life back in her soon .

Until later


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Sorry to hear the news BigAl.  This just sucks.


----------



## shovanl

Sorry to hear the bad newes but you have done a great job and it will be even better when done Larry


----------



## Melensdad

Hey Allen, there is some good news.  As bad as things are, at least now you know what the problem is and what it will take to fix it.  So while it is a setback and a big P.I.T.A. at least there is now a known resolution and you can set about to getting the last bits fixed.  

One thing is for sure, it will be the best designed and best built KT 7 ever built.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Evening all ,

Well ,I made it back from the ranch in one piece ,though a big old Cow Moose wanted a major part of my As# on Friday .
Tommorrow I go back down to Chico Cal. and pick up Yetti so I can get her Hydros out and repaired . It may take a while as I plan to return to Idaho in about 3 weeks for a month of serious hunting .I got a new cork for my pop gun and I am excited in trying it out !
I don't log in much in Idaho as the ranch computer is a laptop and I have big fat fingers that don't fit the keys real well . So unless its a real emergency like Bogus Bob or Mouse Ear Mike is shooting a hole in their 2nd rate snowcats ,you may not hear from me much . 
I am still hoping for a snowcat meet in Elk City this winter , but only time will tell for sure . I'll keep you all informed . 
Good Evening !
Drinks are cold and the doors open !


----------



## Melensdad

Hi Allen, been a while since you were here so I wondered if you were down in Panama again.  What are you going hunting for?  Elk?

While you were gone I did trade some emails with Tommo.  He's still in Iraq, and still thinks your Kristi is a toy!  He sends his love.  But he was more sarcastic when he wrote it.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Evenin Bob , 

Elk is the main objective in hunting Idaho , but we also have some of the best White Tail deer hunting in the lower 48 here . That is not a well known fact in the hunting world but I have seen some big bucks that would easily make the B & C record book on the ranch .And all you Eastern and Mid West boys thought you had all the big ole boys , Haa  .

I built a real nice meat locker/butcher shop on this trip to the ranch so we should soon have Elk, Deer, Bear, Mountain lion ,Goats,Sheep, Beef and some "free range tomatoes" that I was able to capture live , to choose from .Their "Free Range Tomatoes" because the nieghbor was gone to town and I ranged over to his place and got some tomatoes for free ! I just leave a few deer poop pellets laying around to insure hunting  rights to get those Tomatoe thieving deer that he thinks are eating his tomatoes .  
We have a big wild game feed each year and you never know what may show up on the menu . 
Glad to hear old Tommo is still out there and trying to learn to be more lovable . I wish him well . 
I'll let you are know the total suspected damage tomorrow on Yetti's hydro's .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well Yetti is safely back home . The guys at Gold Country Hydraulics were great . We went over the problems with the current system . I am not sure if it was Kristi factory mistakes or mistakes made later by various owners along the way and over the years . Anyway a course of action has been mapped out and now its my turn to get down to the Hydro drives so they can be disassembled and repair to factory specs . I will then reinstall the units and haul the whole machine back to the experts where they will replumb the hydraulics and go with a new two pump design for the entire hydraulic system . Seems the body tilt system is also plumbed wrong even though it works . Terry ,the owner ,explained that the present system can put to much strain on the existing set up and by adding some additional hydraulic pieces and parts , can become much more efficent . After that is corrected they will supply me with a new improved hose layout drawing for all Kristi's which I will post here . I decided the fastest way is too break down the tracks and remove the track rails . Then I can remove the right angle gear boxes and gain access to the hydro motors . Sounds simple ,but I figure about 4 days , 12 Dr. Rums and a couple dozen cuss words to get er done .

   The cost from Gold Country Hydraulic thus far for testing and trouble shooting ???? $0 !!! That impressed me . I know I won't be so lucky when they rebuild and replumb the hyraulics ,but I am very happy .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Well at last we will have a running Kristi!  YEEEHAWWWWW


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Welcome back welcome back welcome back.


----------



## shovanl

WITH ALL THE WORK THAT YOU HAVE TO DO AND THE WORK THE HYDRAILIC GUYS WILL HAVE BEFORE YOU CAN PUT IT BACK TO GETHER WHEN WILL IT BE GOING OVER THE SNOW WITH GREAT CLOUDS OF WHITE THAT WILL ONLY BLOCK OUT THE SUN AND THE REST US WITH U.S. MADE CATS ONLY TO SEE YOU GOING OVER THE HILLS MILES A HEAD.
   THIS WEEKEND I WENT OVER lOVELAND PASS AT ABOUT 12000 FT WEST OF DENVER (IN MY TRUCK) AND IT WAS SNOWING SO GET MOVEING WINTER IS ON ITS WAY. BEST OF LUCK AND HOPE THE PRICE FOR THE WORK STAYS LOW LARRYS


----------



## shovanl

THAT IS MY SIGN OFF LARRY NO S BAD TYPING SORRY


----------



## BigAl RIP

I honestly do plan to have her up and operational for this winter . I am pretty sure it will not get completed until I return from hunting which runs into mid November . I think the hydro boys will knock it out pretty fast . I just hope to get the motors to them before leaving for huntin camp in early Oct. That will give them more than a month to disassemble ,inspect &  repair and have ready to reinstall .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Holy cow ! I actually went outside and did something ! Both track assemblies are now off and its time to tackle the clam shell removal and then slide the right angle gear box forward to access the Hydro's . Yippee!

   I had the wife help slide the track rails off . She was having a little trouble with the weight of them on her end  and sense I know a mad person can lift more than a calm person , I made a casual ,good natured  comment about her Butt being a bit large  . After that ,those tracks rails were off in seconds . Now I got to fix the one she bent from anger . Some people have no sense of humor  ! Maybe tomorrow I may actually get down to the hydros . 

   Hope the wife cools down some  because that right angle box is really heavy and I may need help . I mentioned this to her after the track rails were off and she made a goofy good natured comment about shoving it somewhere else . She is such a kidder ! She knows it does not go there  !


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I met your wife BigAl.  Even though she is a young beautiful thing she can still kick your ass!  She may not have been joking!  I too once thought it was funny to rile up the wife.  Then I watched a movie called "Waiter".  Never again my friend never again.  You dont piss the people off who cook your food!  So, how was dinner?


----------



## BigAl RIP

What Dinner?
 She moved my computer to the shop ....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

You're in  now!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Since my nieghbors worthless piece of crap dog woke me up .I decided to go outside and do some damage on Old#7 . Here's proof of what a pissed off sleepless KT7 owner can do when he's really mad . Drain the hydraulics and remove 4 bolts and those motors are out ! 
  Right now I am taking a stress break and practicing some yogurt or whatever it is to calm my nerves . What would really calm me down is to shove a 12 Ga up that dogs ass and pull my finger .  OHm........ ohm.... ohmmm.......... ok now that I chanted ,I feel bettter . Here's a picture . I need to go to my happy place now .......


----------



## BigAl RIP

Their Out!!! Monday I take them in for repair ! What a royal pain in the butt to remove ... I never want to do that again  .


----------



## Melensdad

BigAl said:


> I never want to do that again  .


Parts like that don't even exist in a Snow Trac . . . maybe that is why the Snow Tracs are so reliable


----------



## Jim_S RIP

BigAl said:


> Their Out!!! Monday I take them in for repair ! What a royal pain in the butt to remove ... I never want to do that again  .



You're headed for Chico Monday?

Have you thought about leaving the truck door open and maybe the dog from next door would jump in?  I'm sure the guys at Gold Country could use a barking guard dog


----------



## shovanl

If this doesn't work call the Maytag repair man he can fix anything Good luck Larry


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Bob, Now be nice.  BigAl has seen the light and has purchased a snow trac.


----------



## Bobcat

Monster truck owners purchase old clunkers for the same reason.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well the hydro's have been dropped off at Gold Country Hydraulics for final repair . Terry the owner, also told me they would start tearing them down today and should have some idea of condition by tomorrow . I am hoping for the best . 

    He also told me he had made a few phone calls and the manufacturer says they(Vickers) never made a 2 speed set up like mine . His reply was         "Wanna Bet ?... Cause I am looking at it !" . Wish me luck  !!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Not a lot to report yet . I talked with Terry at Gold Country Hydraulics and he told me the motors are actually in better shape than he originally thought .They still needed rebuilding and  he was lapping some parts and trying to fine more data on the 2 speed setup . I an sincerely hoping to get them back this week so i can reinstall and get the whole unit back to them for upgrades on the hydraulics and hose configuration .I need to get this running !!!

   Mouse Ear Mike has recently been making some unkind remarks about the number of running Kristi snowcats and I desperately need to shut him up  . 

By the way .... How many Clowns can fit in Mikeys little clown car he keeps in the circus tent ???


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Well BigAl it can only hold one of you.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ouch !  "Touche"   my friend


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Just haven fun.  I am interested in your KT3 though!


----------



## BigAl RIP

News Update :

 Talked with the guys at the Hydro shop today . Everything appears to be going well . A few parts are being sent out to be replated . I guess that means they were worn down too much to come within specs . Terry was confident that the units will perform better than new when finished . Should be about another 2 or 3 weeks before parts are repaired and it is ready for pickup and reinstallation into Yetti . It will have to wait as I will be in the middle of huntin season .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Kill it and Grill it!  Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

*Re: Al's Forum?*



Lyndon said:


> So you want to change the Logo pictures to include a Krusty? And I suppose you want to change the name too? Now let's see.. you probably have the longest running thread, what are there over 700 posts? For the amount of  time & energy you have in the Forum you could have built 2 snow cats! And your not done yet! We are going to have to start a NEW thread: What Day Will Big Al's Kristi Thread reach it's 1000th post?








03-08-2007, 10:59 AM 1,000th post!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Lyndon said:


> Your first post was on 2/23/06 and I see my last post was on 2/9/07 and was the 805th that means an avarage of 2.2933447 post per day, so you should reach your 1000 on:May 5th.



Close LYNDON.  March 8th


----------



## Bobcat

Any hydro updates?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Evening Gents & Ladies  ,

   The Hydro motors are now sitting in the back of the truck ready to be reinstalled ! They were a mess ! The good news is they were bad before I even got Yetti ,so the damage was not caused by me . It cost me a few major dollars to get them back into specs, but I think and hope this is the best way to proceed . The new motors are now designed to handle more H.P. than my little 104 V-4 ford can produced so the chances of over powering the hydros are non existance .They are also now designed to withstand over 4000 PSI which is a hella of a lot more than Yetti runs at  . 
     It will take a few days to reinstall the units and then its time to return to the shop to have them plumbed correctly . Terry, the owner ,  is going to open the shop , bring in the crew on the weekend and let me help so I will completely understand the new system . He told me we will have the new system up and running in one day and I can take her home that night . I am going to shoot for this Saturday or the next one .Wish me luck !


----------



## Bulldog1401

Good luck. I hope that it all comes together as planned. I know that you have certainly hit enough roadblocks along the way. There seems to finally be light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Winter's fast approaching!  I think it's about time we finally get to see a fully operational Kristi playing around in the snow.  Good luck!  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Good Luck!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Update: The Hydro motors are now reinstalled and I am now working on reconnecting the Right Angle Gear drive units to the Hydro's . Man ! Talk about a pain in the AS# .Absolutely no room to work  

    I am trying to get 3 /8" more on one side and then the  Right Angle Gear Drive units  will drop right in the support box . The unit weighs about 250 pounds and there is not any easy way to move it around ,inside the cab  . Looks like I may need to file the u joint grooves  just a tad  to get it to go a bit further on the gear shaft . After that its a matter of reconnecting the Clam shells and installing the track rails . 
   This is exactly Bass ackwards from the way I installed it before ,but that would mean completely separating the upper and lower body and removing the Ford Motor to do it the easy way ! I really don't want to do that  . 
   If I can get that one ujoint to slide just a tad further on the shaft in the morning , I am on a downhill run on getting it finished and should finish tomorrow night . 

   From the looks of this ,it appears to be a "4 drink" Dr. Rum  minimum and followed by a few beer chasers  . I already emptied the "portable bar" in Yetti , while working earlier , so that does not count . 

   Hoping I can beat the rain that is headed this way !!


----------



## pirate_girl

may I interrupt?
Do all or most of you guys work with these snow vehicles?
I have actually never seen one, even though we get pretty heavy snows here in Northwestern Ohio.
So, they are like a tank basically,right?
Do they have plows on them too?
WHAT ARE THEY USED FOR?
Since I've become a member I see the threads about these things and can't quite figure them out.
Excuse my ignorance, and perhaps I should Google.
In any case- they look impressive.


----------



## bczoom

Your guess/summation was about right.  A tracked machine that lives in the snow and often has a plow for grooming or cutting trails.



pirate_girl said:


> Excuse my ignorance, and perhaps I should Google.


Don't bother... It'll just point you back to this site.


----------



## pirate_girl

bczoom said:


> Your guess/summation was about right. A tracked machine that lives in the snow and often has a plow for grooming or cutting trails.
> 
> 
> Don't bother... It'll just point you back to this site.


So in other words, these machines are for vast, wide open places that get tons of snow, and not like here in my wimpy section of Ohio? lol
Don't get me wrong.. we do get the snow.. but where I live it's just the odd snow plow coming through throwing down salt (if we're lucky!)


----------



## BigAl RIP

pirate_girl said:


> may I interrupt?
> Do all or most of you guys work with these snow vehicles?
> I have actually never seen one, even though we get pretty heavy snows here in Northwestern Ohio.
> So, they are like a tank basically,right?
> Do they have plows on them too?
> WHAT ARE THEY USED FOR?
> Since I've become a member I see the threads about these things and can't quite figure them out.
> Excuse my ignorance, and perhaps I should Google.
> In any case- they look impressive.


 
 Evening Miss , 

 Most of us use these Snow Cats  as toys to play in the snow and just have fun with . A few of us actually have a business in using them for remote locations . You know the saying " Boy's and their toys"
   I mostly work on mine  , but the portable bar helps keep me going .Its been almost 2 years in the restoration and should be running in the next week or so .I probably did not need the popcorn machine and portable BBQ in the back ,but it seemed to be warranted to go along with the ice cold beer and Buffalo wings .  I plan to use mine at my Ranch in Idaho to access back country lakes and streams for fishing ,playing and going to town . WE are 54 miles in the backcountry and it will be used daily along with the "one horse open sliegh" that I use at Christmas time .   
    We are planning a big Snowcat wingding this winter for about 4 or 5 days at the ranch if it all comes together . Bar-b-ques , Fireworks , Hot springs , Pig roast and back country tours are planned . Lots lot wildlife too to look at .

   I am sure some of the other boys will jump in here with their 2 cents worth .


----------



## pirate_girl

^^^^^^^^^ I am impressed!!!! thank you Big Al!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

No need to be impressed ... Just find someone with a open seat and jump in and have fun !


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> No need to be impressed ... Just find someone with a open seat and jump in and have fun !


In this one horse town??
Not likely! lol
I think the Snow Cats are a cool piece of equipment myself.
I'll just remain an admirer from afar.
By the way.. why don't you guys sorta meet up and have a race with them?
You know, like the Nascar of Snow Cats? haha!
How fast do they go anyway?


----------



## BigAl RIP

pirate_girl said:


> By the way.. why don't you guys sorta meet up and have a race with them?
> You know, like the Nascar of Snow Cats? haha!
> How fast do they go anyway?


 
 Now ,you went and done it ! That is what we Kristi Snow Cat guys have  been talking about for the last few years ,but everyone( Other goofy snowcats brands)  is afraid of the Kristi Snowcats and their incredible speed . 

    My top speed is actully a goverment secret . Even I don't know how fast it is . I know when it is sitting in the shop it looks fast !  .


      Those other snowcat guys  will tell you a bunch of lies about us Kristi guys but most of them probably true .   Kristi Owners never lie unless we want something or its really important ....


----------



## Snowcat Operations

So far BigAlf has failed to meet any of us Snow Trac owners for a race.  He keeps coming up with excuses like my Hydros arent working or I can quite get the bottle latch on my mobile bar to stay closed.  BUT his biggest problem is the fact he doesnt really own a "real" snowcat!  You see Pirate Girl its a Kristi.  And everyone knows that Kristis arent real snowcats.  In fact they were first produced to provide resort guests with a mobile hot tub.  Even though the jets in BigAls dont work he some how is able to produce more bubbles than any regular hot tub! So far its been two years of excuses!


----------



## BigAl RIP

You know Mouse Ear ,
I just somehow knew you would have to jump in and try to ruin by stellar reputation as a almost totally true and honest person . 

These constant lies must stop . The Kristi was first used to transport beautiful women with small yappy dogs to the Hot Springs of Idaho . I believe that is almost a true statement too . 


And I am not the one with the warm beer cans and empty pickle pigs feet jars laying in the bottom of my Cat  .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

The only way that KT-7 will ever carry a beautiful women to the Hot Springs in Idaho is if your wife will have the couarge to actually get in it!  Then you will need me to tow you two there in my Snow Master!  (as soon as I get it put back together that is!)


*KRISTIS SUCK!*


----------



## pirate_girl

LOL!!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

*KRISTIS SUCK! KRISTIS SUCK! KRISTIS SUCK!*


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Snowcat Operations said:


> *KRISTIS SUCK! KRISTIS SUCK! KRISTIS SUCK!*


 
Now that's just plain mean Mike!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Snowcat Operations said:


> *KRISTIS SUCK! KRISTIS SUCK! KRISTIS SUCK!*


 
 Wow ! Now that is just mean talk !

    You know at the price of gas I may let you tow us to the hot springs . 
 Me and the little wife  can smooch on the way   . Just keep your eyes forward .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Yah, I know.  But I cant help it!  KRISTIS BLOW AND NOT SNOW!


----------



## pirate_girl

Bathtub?
Is that the word of the day?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

LMAO  what ever made you think of that?  Oh the picture of BigAl's KT-7!  YUP thats what we call it too! LMAO


----------



## pirate_girl

Snowcat Operations said:


> LMAO what ever made you think of that? Oh the picture of BigAl's KT-7! YUP thats what we call it too! LMAO


----------



## BigAl RIP

Hey Mike ..... How's the Snot Trac running ????? Oh.... Thats right .... It ain't  .... Wanna bet whose up and running first   ????

   Love the new Avatar    . A real swash buckler are you  ??? Hee hee ! . Ok Capt"n Morgan ,where did  you beach the ship ?


----------



## pirate_girl

I was just joking with ya Big Al.. 
big big hugs


----------



## BigAl RIP

There has'nt been anything taken seriously around here for 2 years so don't worry .
 Errr... stike that ...

      Mouse Ear Mike does have a circus tent in his back yard . Its right next to his new leaky boat that inspired his new Avatar .irate: irate: irate:


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl

groomerguyNWO said:


>


very nice there in Ontario Brian


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Well I NEVER!  OK so maybe once.  

BigAl I have been waiting SO LONG for thet Yetti to get up and running.  Hell I was just a young kid when you started and now I'm a Grandpa.  I'm almost ready for the Old Folks home!  As far as Mighty Mouse.  Well he is just waiting to be repainted to look all new and fancy.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

And what is all this Circus tent stuff about?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok ! Back to the theme of this thread  ! 

   The right angle drive motors are finally now in place and ready to be bolted up  . It took me most of the day hand filing the ujoint so it would slide up the output shaft far enough to allow the gear box to slip into place . What a royal pain in the butt that was  .
 Tomorrow I go get new bolts and lock nuts and finish her up on the inside . 
I should have her all back together by Sunday night ,weather permitting .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Mouse Ear ??? ,
 Why are you always picking on me ??? I am doing the best I can to get ole Yetti repaired . The cost was unbelievable to repair those hydro's and besides that I have my monthly "Save the Earth from Global Warming " contribution that I must send in ,to defeat nay sayers like you .  This does not even include my "Save the Fat Ass Whales", Green Piece of Sh#t, or the Sierra Shit#y Club dues that I must pay in to also . 
   Hopefully very soon I will have Yetti up and running so I can throw down fake snow in my shop and pretend to be in the back country saving wayward Snot Tracs from doom .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

BigAl WHAT are you talking about?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Sure Mouse Ear , deny everything like it never happened ......
 Ok ,
 The gear drives are hooked up and the Clam shells are installed . Remember those Damn snaprings that kicked my ass a year or so ago ??? Well , they are still doing it . I finally got one on after 5 hours of trying . Tomorrow I hope to get the other one in place . 
   I also tried damn hard to break my thumb with a nuclear powered 1/2 drill today . It puts out about 285 horse power and wrapped my thumb around the handle about 4 times before I could let go . My thumb is now about 6 " long . It also bends in any direction . Tomorrow I hope to find the thumbnail that was attached to it  .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

well the good news is your thunmb will feel much better when it quits hurting!  The bad news is tomarrow your other thumb will get hurt.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Common Al.........you're almost done!  No time to sit out in the garage sucking your thumb all day!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

groomerguyNWO said:


> Common Al.........you're almost done!  No time to sit out in the garage sucking your thumb all day!






 



        ​

*LMAO​*


----------



## Snowcat Operations

"MY THUMB HURTS!"

If BigAl was on South Park!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Snowcat Operations said:


> "MY THUMB HURTS!"
> 
> If BigAl was on South Park!


 Well at least I am trying to finish Yetti . At what point are you on the Snot Trac  . OH yea .............. Here's your sign ........


----------



## Snowcat Operations

This coming from a guy who has been working on HIS snowcat for 2 years??????  You of all people should know a work of art takes time.  Not to mention alot of money!  BUT I do have faith that this time the Yetti will roar to life and run like a scalded Ape!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Yetti only needs her Tracks put on and she is ready to head down to Chico for the new revised Hydraulic plumbing .Getting that last snapring in was a pain and I ended up building a set of snap ring pliers that really work . 

     I'll be taking all my new hoses that I just had made a year ago with me when I head down to the shop . That was over a $1000 in Hoses when they were made up and I am hoping I can use some of them . I am going to give the hydraulic shop a call in the morning and hope I can take her down on Wednesday. It should not take to long unless they decide to go with a two hydraulic pump design . One for the body tilt and one dedicated to the hydro drive system . Terry seems to think this is where Kristi Co. made a big mistake by tying the two systems together .He seems to think she will really scoot across the snow, based on the bench test he ran on the motors  . We shall see soon as they have a big field out back of the shop where they test run equipment after were finished putting the hoses on correctly .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Good Luck BigAl.  They used only one hydraulic pump for both systems?  That seems odd.  Good Luck in the morning and keep us posted.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well Yetti all hooked up to the truck and ready to head down . The tracks went back on in a snap . I did a little welding that I wanted to do and plan to head out to my Buddy's welding shop tomorrow to cut off a piece of metal that is not needed . I'll them turn toward Chico or go down on Thursday morning . I'll be damn glad to finish this as it is starting to wear me down .I can't remember the last time something like this kicked my butt so bad . 
When I bring it back ,  I'll need to replace some carpet and upholstery that I totally screwed up with grease and dirt and go over all the electronics one last time to insure they are working correctly . The "built in popcorn machine" seems to burn about every 3rd batch I make, so I need to check that too  . I also have a leak in my Mini bar as it always seems to be empty the next morning  . I can't see it taking more than a day to do to take care of the little details . After that its just waiting for the snow to arrive  .


----------



## Bulldog1401

Cool   
Big Al, could you post a video of it in action? : I didn't have much appreciation for this machine when you started, but I have followed your efforts closely and I now have a new appreciation for it. I  look forward to seeing your sucess


----------



## BigAl RIP

Bulldog1401 said:


> Cool
> Big Al, could you post a video of it in action? : I didn't have much appreciation for this machine when you started, but I have followed your efforts closely and I now have a new appreciation for it. I look forward to seeing your sucess


 
 Well I don't know how to do a video and put it on the internet ?????? We have a video camera that I use to tape my daughters Basketball games ,so they could review it later , but that is the extent of my talent with one .
 How about a whole series of still pictures ??? 
 If someone can do the upload I am all for it ,but we are on Dail up(28.8 K ),which is really ,really slow .


----------



## Snowcat Operations

BigAl,
I have a confession to make.  Your Snowcat Bar doesnt have a leak.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Snowcat Operations said:


> BigAl,
> I have a confession to make. Your Snowcat Bar doesnt have a leak.


 
YOU BASTARD !!!! I knew I wasn't drinkin that much ...... Though I could not be sure each morning as I woke up with a hangover ... Finally the truth is revealed .

So what do you think happened to it Mike  ????? I'm betting Bogus Bob or Toe Jam Tommo sneak in at night and drain me dry  . There sneaky little so in so's .


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Big Al, you could post a picture of it at the AUCTION


----------



## Snowcat Operations

LOL!


----------



## BigAl RIP

boggie said:


> Big Al, you could post a picture of it at the AUCTION


 You may be closer to the truth than you think !


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I Bid $500.00 for me to come and take it off your hands.


----------



## mbsieg

Hell I will Bid $7500.00 That cat looks nice!!!!! More but the wife would KILL ME!!!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

After all the crap I have taken from you, Bogus Bob, Toe Jam Tomma , Loud Mouth Lnydon , and a few others that will remain  unnamed for lack of a proper nickname ????!!! I'll bid $750 just to keep all the "super secret Kristi stuff"  secure and out of the Clown Crews hands  .


----------



## BigAl RIP

mbsieg said:


> Hell I will Bid $7500.00 That cat looks nice!!!!! More but the wife would KILL ME!!!!


 
  You Know I am really warming up to good old "Marvelous Mbsieg" .
 Keep those offers coming in !


----------



## Snowcat Operations

He's a Kristi kiss ass!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I bid $8,000.  I always wanted a Jacuzzi with tracks.


----------



## mbsieg

Snowcat Operations said:


> I bid $8,000.  I always wanted a Jacuzzi with tracks.



Now who is the KISS ASS!!!


----------



## mbsieg

Wait, Big Al are we still on for the 28% commision we talked about, if that is the case I raise my bid to $10,000.01


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Mine was an insult!  Yours was brown nosing!  BigAl offered me a 35%Commision.  I raise my bid to $13,000.


----------



## mbsieg

Snowcat Operations said:


> Mine was an insult!  Yours was brown nosing!  BigAl offered me a 35%Commission.  I raise my bid to $13,000.



No Brown nosing involved I know a good cat when I see one!!! And I have actually sat in this cat and revved the motor up!!!!! (it did not go anywhere but I REVVED IT UP ANYWAY!!!!)..  All and no go....


----------



## Melensdad

I accept. I will come and tow it off BigAl's property if he pays me $13,000.


----------



## mbsieg

B_Skurka said:


> I accept. I will come and tow it off BigAl's property if he pays me $13,000.


That should just about cover your gas for the trip!!!!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

LOL!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Go vote in my new pole.  How fast will the Yetti go..

Vote here: http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=12009


----------



## Doc2

Thread imported!


----------



## Bobcat

Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Thanks Doc ! 
Just a little update . Yetti is stored away in her warm little bed in a heated garage . She is complete and just waiting for me to return and play with her controls !!!. She may be for sale ,but it will take a very serious offer to let her go . 

Oh and by the way .... There is one person ,that shall not be named, from another lessor known web site that will never own her , touch her or see her perform !!!

Yes !!!! I am a ass !!!


----------



## paul webster

boy, those kristis are sure ugly...


----------



## BigAl RIP

Make that two persons .


----------



## paul webster

I hope nobody took that personal ???  I just meant to say that the kristis rmind me of the old AMC gremlins, somewhat of a bathtub like vehicle.....


----------



## Bobcat

It's ok.











We know where you live. 




















And the truth is....most Kristis look more like Barney Rubble mobiles. 




But that just helps hide the scientifically engineered, technically advanced, snow conquering secrets.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> It's ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know where you live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the truth is....*most Kristis look more like Barney Rubble mobiles.*


hmmmm... I don't see it!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

paul webster said:


> I hope nobody took that personal ???  I just meant to say that the kristis rmind me of the old AMC gremlins, somewhat of a bathtub like vehicle.....



I'm sure noone here took that personal.  We've all mutualy agreed the same thing about Krusti's...........that is.........a bathtub on tracks.


----------



## snowbird

I've never ridden in a bathtub on tracks.  They LOOK kind of cute.  With us enjoying a minus 35 degree windchill here today, I'd hope they come with hot water.


----------



## Bobcat

Hot hydraulic fluid actually, and they tend to piddle it on your shoe...

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showpost.php?p=106090&postcount=141


----------



## paul webster

still looking for the mans phone # in delta who has the snow trac in the woods ???


----------



## Bobcat

PW, I know where there's a Snot Trac for sale about 8hrs from your place...restored, ready to roll.


----------



## paul webster

where ???   can I have the #  Paul


----------



## BigAl RIP

I just realized that the finished snow pictures of Yetti never got posted . 

 Yetti is now in Idaho and kept in a heated garage on the Ranch . I have taken her out a few times and we enjoyed her . I still need to adjust my steering linkage a little bit to get a better balance and open the the hydros drives to 100% .I will do this when my new shop is completed later this year . This is no big deal and other than that she runs very well 

 This past year saw me wearing many different hats and being in many locations in this world , so forgive me for not catching up on this earlier .

   AS of now I am 3/4 done with my 2nd snowcat restoration and that will be my last one .It can also be found here on ForumsForums  

   Its a little Kristi KT3 ." Old lucky #13 " Very plain Jane and no bling bling but still restored with love and determination . 

  I thought these pictures had been added quite some time ago but maybe they were lost when the thread was down for awhile .

 So heres the picture that no one ever expected to see . 

  Good Night and thanks for staying with me to the end !


----------



## pirate_girl

It's beautiful Al.
Very much so.


----------



## pixie

She's snazzy, Al 

Overall, a very modern looking rig, now. Put some hours on; snowcats don't like sitting still !


----------



## snowbird

It looks like it could have just rolled off the assembly line at a factory.  Great work and fine pictures!  I like the roll bar and all the custom interior work you did.


----------



## wilkinsn1

I commend you Big Al.  Great piece of workmanship & sacrafices there.  Would love to take a ride in her....  Gary


----------



## DAVENET

OK Al, 

From the "Should I sell thread" I jumped here and have spent parts of the past three days reading it all.  I've refrained from any Kristi comments during my time here because I didn't / don't want any good fun ribbing to come off as insults to anyone's machine.  So, as . . . 'odd' . . . as they are, I have to say this was one crazy project that came out amazing. 

But there are a few loose ends (of course your Kristi has two ends, or is that two fronts?) that you didn't close up. When you went back down to Chino, what happened?  

-Did they have to add a second pump, or did one as designed end up working ok?  

-Was your (correction, prior owner) plumbing of the hydraulics correct and the drives just not operating correctly, or did they have to re-plumb everything?

-What did you end up with for speed once they were rebuilt?

-Can it climb the hill (or one as steep in Idaho) in front of your house going forward instead of backing up?

-And most importantly, did you find the leak in the mini bar?

Great work!
David


----------



## BigAl RIP

DAVENET said:


> OK Al,
> 
> From the "Should I sell thread" I jumped here and have spent parts of the past three days reading it all. I've refrained from any Kristi comments during my time here because I didn't / don't want any good fun ribbing to come off as insults to anyone's machine. So, as . . . 'odd' . . . as they are, I have to say this was one crazy project that came out amazing.
> 
> But there are a few loose ends (of course your Kristi has two ends, or is that two fronts?) that you didn't close up. When you went back down to Chino, what happened?
> 
> -Did they have to add a second pump, or did one as designed end up working ok?
> 
> -Was your (correction, prior owner) plumbing of the hydraulics correct and the drives just not operating correctly, or did they have to re-plumb everything?
> 
> -What did you end up with for speed once they were rebuilt?
> 
> -Can it climb the hill (or one as steep in Idaho) in front of your house going forward instead of backing up?
> 
> -And most importantly, did you find the leak in the mini bar?
> 
> Great work!
> David


  Thank You ,
 I am still not happy with the pump performace of the KT7. It will climb but not as fast I feel it should . I can base this on the hay swather I own that has the same setup . That thing hauls ass . I do have a friend who is first rate on repairing / reworking these drive systems . He has looked at it and told me it just needs some hose changes to be complete and more powerful . I was waiting to finish the shop before tearing it down . Shop is done now . The leak in the bar turns out to be me "Sleep Drinking" at night . The wife caught me and two hot women  who were also sleep drinking . Ain't that strange in such a small town


----------



## Helmsman38

BigAl said:


> Evening Guys & Gals ,
> 
> Today I really got after looking for engine parts . I made quite a few discoveries with the help of the old internet . Below is a list of Ford parts used on other Ford motors that will fit a Ford V4 104 Cu. In. motor :
> 
> *Fuel Pump , Distributor cap and general tune up parts etc . Ask for parts for a 1971 Ford Pinto or Bobact 2000 CC OHC motor .*
> 
> *Pistons , Bearings, oil pump , valves and other internal parts should be the same as a Mercury Capri 159 cu.in. V6 - 2600 CC motor .*
> 
> *TRW* also makes a *Aluminum Camshaft gear* that will replace the "Bakelite" one that is stock . The replacement Camshaft gear is , according to the information I found ,to be 100% better .
> 
> The 104 Cu . Inch Ford V4 were also used in *Saab 96 and Saab Sonnets* of the late 1960's early 1970's.
> 
> Today I glassed up the 4 major cracks in the body and started preparing the interior floor for another layer of fiberglass .
> I had intended to lay the fiberglass layer over the outside of the body floor , but after thinking about it decided to install it on the inside . I have already ground out and glassed in any damaged areas to the outside floor area and it is basically done and ready for the Bed Liner spray. Putting the fiberglass on the inside will give me a good suface for reinstalling the metal frame assembly . I can also extend the glass up the insides of the body,gain additional structural strength and when the new interior is installed ,it will never be noticed . A hell of a lot less work too!!
> 
> In repairing the cracks and damage in the fiberglass, I first cut or ground out the damaged area . Rough up the surrounding area with 80 grit sandpaper on a disc sander . I did this on the inside of the body panel too . I also drilled a small 1/4" hole at the ends of any cracks to stop them from traveling any further .
> 
> I then used a reinforcing type fiberglass cloth for any areas that needed structural strength . I started on the outside and applied a heavy coat of resin with a small cheap 2" (throw away) paint brush .On larger areas I use a "short nap" paint roller . I then applied my precut and fitted piece of cloth to the damaged area allowing it to overlap as needed and applied another heavy coat of resin ,bedding and brushing the cloth until all air bubbles were removed .I may need more than one layer to build up to the thickness of the orginal surroundind area . Apply only one layer a day . That's it ! Let it dry overnite and then repeat the procedure on the opposite side . If I am repairing a larger area and the cloth wants to sag in the hole or crack , I sometimes will tape a piece of cardbooard on the back side to keep it straight . I just leave it, and lightly grind it off before starting on the "back side fiberglassing" on the next day .
> 
> After The fiberglass has dried and hardened ,I use a Air sander with 40 to 80 grit sandpaper to take out any humps or bumps . I finish with a very light coat of Fiberglass "Kitty Hair filler" and sand until I have the desired results .Use a "sanding block" and not just your hand when sanding ! I cannot stress this enough if you want a good looking "finished repair" . I graduate up to 320 grit paper then primer/seal, sand with 400 grit and paint .
> This may not be the way the body shops get it done ,but it has always worked for me with good results .
> 
> Tomorrow the inside floor gets glassed in . I'll take some pictures of that so you can see the finished result .
> 
> Big Al



Just bringing this up to the top to make it easy to find..


----------



## Helmsman38

BigAl said:


> Evening Folks ,
> 
> Well…. I should have know it would not go smooth . I cleaned up the hydro drive and found the seal was bad and the linkage that controls the speed control was broken  . So back to the welding shop to make repairs and also pick a new oil seal .
> 
> The new seal is installed and the linkage repaired . Motor mount brackets are painted and installed on the engine and everything is ready to install in the morning .
> 
> The rotor disc I cut for the emergency brakes were a little large so I chucked them up on a lathe and turned them down another 1/8” . This helped immensely .
> 
> So the new plan is to try again tomorrow to connect the hydro drive and engine together and then set it in place as one unit .



I just need this up top


----------



## Pontoon Princess

good luck. i know you can make it all work and work well, carry on and be strong


----------



## Helmsman38

BigAl said:


> Ok ,
> 
> I spent the day removing the operator controls ,instrument Panel , lights, hydraulic tank ,heater and anything else I could take off .
> Drew out a diagram of the Hydrualic Hoses and where they attach . What a nightmare ! Hoses going everywhere ! I still think some are wrong but hydraulic's is my weakest area . When I get back to installing the hydraulics back into the Kristi I am going to trailer the whole rig to the hydraulic hose shop to make sure it is done correctly .
> Tomorrow may see the engine coming out ! Suppose to snow heavy tonight and I may be plowing snow instead .
> 
> The one thing that keeps amazing me about this snowcat is how techically advanced some items are done and other things are just Rinky Dinked together !!! It is like the engineers got tired  at some point in construction and just started to short cut  the assembly !
> 
> On a good note , I picked up a complete motor manual on the Ford Industrial Motor as well as a complete "break down manuals" on the Funk Hydrostatic drives ! It won't help anybody but me , as this seems to be the only KT7 in existance .
> Al



researching this thread   need it on top


----------



## Helmsman38

Pontoon Princess said:


> good luck. i know you can make it all work and work well, carry on and be strong



Your setting won't allow anyone to send you a PM


----------



## Helmsman38

BigAl said:


> Thank You ,
> I am still not happy with the pump performace of the KT7. It will climb but not as fast I feel it should . I can base this on the hay swather I own that has the same setup . That thing hauls ass . I do have a friend who is first rate on repairing / reworking these drive systems . He has looked at it and told me it just needs some hose changes to be complete and more powerful . I was waiting to finish the shop before tearing it down . Shop is done now . The leak in the bar turns out to be me "Sleep Drinking" at night . The wife caught me and two hot women  who were also sleep drinking . Ain't that strange in such a small town



Back to the thread; This is what I have the Hydro shop investigating now… I will reconvene back here after the shop reports the results.


----------



## Helmsman38

*CALLING ALL KRISTI'S*



BigAl said:


> Evening Gents & Lady's  ,
> 
> Today found me rebuilding the Clam Shell Gear drives that the sprocket connects to . The #50 roller chain was replaced with new . I found parts of an exploded roller chain in the bottom of the gear case . I finally realized that the cause was two chain gears that were not aligned causing the roller chain to rotate in binding action . Those two gears were a 1/8 " out of alignment at about 6'' center to center on the gears . That is way too much for such a short distance .
> 
> Later ,I was able to smack my thumb with a big old greasy Ball ping Hammer . So I been sucking on a Greasy thumb ever since . Why is that ??? It just feels better sucking on it ..... Hmmmmm. I wonder if that has some hidden meaning .......
> 
> Tomorrow , I will be finishing up the second Clam Shell and be just about as far as I can go until I reinstall the frame . I do have a little work on the right angle gear drive unit where some idiot has welded the u joints in place .
> 
> Here are a 4 pictures of the clam shell .



ANYONE OUT THERE HAVE FIRST HAND EXPERIENCE WITH THE CLAM SHELL ROTATION  PLEASE CONTACT ME


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

*Re: CALLING ALL KRISTI'S*



Kristi KT7 said:


> ANYONE OUT THERE HAVE FIRST HAND EXPERIENCE WITH THE CLAM SHELL ROTATION PLEASE CONTACT ME


sorry I cant help I don't drive a krusty, maybe Bobcat is lurking around


----------



## Helmsman38

*Re: CALLING ALL KRISTI'S*



Snowtrac Nome said:


> sorry I cant help I don't drive a krusty, maybe Bobcat is lurking around




I found Bob he's going to look at his cats for me and look into clamshell rotation distance.


----------



## Helmsman38

mtmogs said:


> Al,
> 
> There's a some information on your pumps/motors on the Eaton Hydraulics digital product literature website for you to download and peruse. These documents are catalogs, parts diagrams, model codes (important for obtaining parts) and some service information.
> 
> For the Vickers TA19 Series the url is:
> http://pdfx.mcgware.com/pdfx_Eaton9...light=&aids=&vids=&origvids=-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,
> 
> For the TA15 Series the url is:
> 
> http://pdfx.mcgware.com/pdfx_Eaton9...light=&aids=&vids=&origvids=-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,-1,
> 
> There is good info in here! Read it and have fun learning.
> 
> Best of Luck! - Paul



Going to need this on the op of the thread


----------



## Helmsman38

Kristi KT7 said:


> Going to need this on the top of the  page
> 
> Vickers TA15
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.numeralkod.com/cross/arc...ansmission pumps overhaul manual m-2830-s.pdf


----------



## Helmsman38

BigAl said:


> Brad ,
> Right now I have decided to take a break and weigh my options .I would like to keep it basically stock on the drive system . The hydro guy did tell me that it is the same system they used in a New Holland Skid Steer loader of the 1970's . The KT7 will be fixed but it may be put on the back burner for a while .
> We are getting ready to return home to Idaho for a little R&R for a while . I have a barn to build !!!
> I still honestly believe that it is a simple fix , but until I gain more knowledge I am unsure what to do . I am studying anything and everything ,I can find on the internet as we speak . I have a repair manual coming so that will be a great help .



PP  something to consider


----------



## Helmsman38

BigAl said:


> Thanks Everyone .
> I just won the service manuals for a 1970's L-35 New Holland Skid Steer loader on ebay . $127 , but it is suppose to have it all . I hope so . I also downloaded the Eaton manuals . So Now I just got to figure out if it is a TA15 or TA19 pump .
> Allen
> 
> Back to honeydo projects



Ok found it on E bay and will have it on the 20th


----------



## Helmsman38

MNoutdoors said:


> Al, The 15 stands for 15gpm@1800 rpm and the 19 is  19gpm@1800rpm
> when and if you do check your pressure releif valves check the springs for they loose presssure after 30 plus years of being compressed and you need to also check pressures and flow from your tilt/charge pump, if you need to borrow at set of test gages in think we have two that checks pressure and flow at the same time.........if you have questions..... please ask.
> 
> do you know what that 4 cylinder is rated for hp?




PP Need to get a set of gauges and test this flow. I haven't done that yet


----------



## Helmsman38

BigAl said:


> My Kristi brochure says it is rated at 87 Hordepower . I think they (Kristi) are being very generous . It is a 1972 104 cu.in. V-4 Ford Industrial Engine .
> Thanks for the offer . I have another name of a guy down here who may be able to test the system for me . He supposenly has all the test equipment . We shall see .
> Allen



PP not sure Al realized that the motor is a 1.2L which makes the engine older than a 1972. (lets talk about that)


----------



## Helmsman38

BigAl said:


> Very Funny ! Hahaahaa ....... Kiss My  !
> 
> Actually Yetti *has not* been throw to the way side . I have had another hydro repair guy look at it and he seems to think it is just a hose change to correct it . I will switch hoses when I return in 2 weeks from Idaho . If that does not work he is going to change out the hydro drives and correct the problem .
> I asked him if it would be better than a Snot Track when he is finished and he informed me that "walking would be better than a Snot Track" . WOW ..... The man is smart  !




PP this was one of the conversations that caught my attention


----------



## Helmsman38

BigAl said:


> News Update : June 20th 2007
> 
> FFmember BIgAl was found today hiding under a chair ,crying from happiness and damn near hysterical . It appears that crossing the hydraulic lines and introducing a "Charged Oil" hyd line into the hydro drive system has created a working drive system once again .
> 
> When asked why he was hiding under the chair ,BigAl, through tears,  replied that he was waiting for the other shoe to drop and that he did not want to be hit on the head when it happens . It appears that he has had a run of bad luck latey  .
> 
> Because of a newly sealed asphalt driveway BigAl was not able to do more than move the Yetti in the shop . It was kept in the low speed setting .
> 
> Tommorrow he will be pulling his Yetti trailer up to the shop door and loading the Yetti to perform futher test in the gravel area behind the shop . Both high and low speed settings will be tested .
> 
> Al stated that when he fired up Yetti and  moved the drive lever control  it jumped forward or reverse with no hesitation at all ,even at a idle . This is a first ,as in the past  it has always taken a minute or so before movement started ,if at all and at considerbly higher engine RPM's .
> 
> At this point it appears that Al has "Jerry Rigged " the system together and plumbed into a hyd charge line to see if this would indeed correct the problem before spending additional money for new hyd hoses of the proper length .
> 
> He promised that this "Slip Shod" job would be replaced and correctly installed once all test are completed and he is sure the system is working correctly .
> 
> He was later coaxed out from under the chair and  escorted to his home by his wife who promised him a DR. Rum and   .He did request a cooking pot be placed on his head ,before leaving the safety of his chair , just in case all hell broke loose .
> Updates to follow ............



PP important photo likely Yetti had this configuration prior to NW Hydraulics here in Bellingham working on it


----------



## Helmsman38

BigAl said:


> Well guys , I ran some test . I am just not happy with the performace . Top speed appears to be about 8 MPH now  . It does not squeal anymore but the torque leaves a lot to be desired . It has one hell of a job trying to climb the hill behind the shop . Just runs out of poop at the tracks . Motor is still running strong and not struggleing .I sent off a email to those guys on Ebay who rebuild these things and recieved a quote of $2200 for each set . Thats $4400 for rebuilt units and me doing all the labor to R&R .
> I have another call into a hydro expert to see it he will come out and attach test gauges to be damn sure this is where the problem lies before spending this type of money .It may just be better to trailer the damn thing down to Chico ,Ca. and just let them fix it . Not having any real speed numbers to use as a guideline is tough .



PP he didn't fix that


----------



## Helmsman38

BigAl said:


> KT7 is now at Gold Country Hyd. in Chico Ca. . A very big and impressive place . Guy who helpped me is pretty sharp . MY cat has TA15 Vickers drives and he also give me a ton of Infor .I learned a lot .
> Also told me they had converted a Snow Trac to hydro drive about 18 years ago ! That I would like to see !




bump


----------



## Helmsman38

BigAl said:


> There is a old saying that says " Hope for the best and prepare for the worst .
> 
> Well the worst happened today . I am still in Idaho taking care of winter peparations on the ranch . I called the hydraulics repair company ,today,that is testing the hydro drives on the KT7 . Bottom line is they are history and need to be rebuilt .They also informed me that the tilt body hydraulic  hose set up was also wrong .This was exactly replaced as it was disassembled . The hoses were incorrect for God only knows how long .
> So on about the 9th of Sept I will pickup Yetti and take her home . At that time ,I will tear down the tracks to gain access to the hydro motors .I then plan to return her to Gold Country Hydraulics and have then R&R the motors and rebuild as necessary . They will also replumb the tilt body hydraulics at the same time .That way one trip should finish it up .I just wish I would have taken the time to run and test her first before tearing down . It would have saved a lot of head aches .
> So there it is . I have kinda prepared for this and hopefully the hydro's guys can breath some new life back in her soon .
> 
> Until later



PP  So they were rebuilt


----------



## Helmsman38

BigAl said:


> Well Yetti is safely back home . The guys at Gold Country Hydraulics were great . We went over the problems with the current system . I am not sure if it was Kristi factory mistakes or mistakes made later by various owners along the way and over the years . Anyway a course of action has been mapped out and now its my turn to get down to the Hydro drives so they can be disassembled and repair to factory specs . I will then reinstall the units and haul the whole machine back to the experts where they will replumb the hydraulics and go with a new two pump design for the entire hydraulic system . Seems the body tilt system is also plumbed wrong even though it works . Terry ,the owner ,explained that the present system can put to much strain on the existing set up and by adding some additional hydraulic pieces and parts , can become much more efficent . After that is corrected they will supply me with a new improved hose layout drawing for all Kristi's which I will post here . I decided the fastest way is too break down the tracks and remove the track rails . Then I can remove the right angle gear boxes and gain access to the hydro motors . Sounds simple ,but I figure about 4 days , 12 Dr. Rums and a couple dozen cuss words to get er done .
> 
> The cost from Gold Country Hydraulic thus far for testing and trouble shooting ???? $0 !!! That impressed me . I know I won't be so lucky when they rebuild and replumb the hyraulics ,but I am very happy .



Bump up if I need to pull a pump some day


----------



## Helmsman38

BigAl said:


> Since my nieghbors worthless piece of crap dog woke me up .I decided to go outside and do some damage on Old#7 . Here's proof of what a pissed off sleepless KT7 owner can do when he's really mad . Drain the hydraulics and remove 4 bolts and those motors are out !
> Right now I am taking a stress break and practicing some yogurt or whatever it is to calm my nerves . What would really calm me down is to shove a 12 Ga up that dogs ass and pull my finger .  OHm........ ohm.... ohmmm.......... ok now that I chanted ,I feel bettter . Here's a picture . I need to go to my happy place now .......



Bump for visual


----------



## Helmsman38

BigAl said:


> Their Out!!! Monday I take them in for repair ! What a royal pain in the butt to remove ... I never want to do that again  .




Photo of T15s removed by Big Al for rebuild


----------



## Helmsman38

BigAl said:


> Well the hydro's have been dropped off at Gold Country Hydraulics for final repair . Terry the owner, also told me they would start tearing them down today and should have some idea of condition by tomorrow . I am hoping for the best .
> 
> He also told me he had made a few phone calls and the manufacturer says they(Vickers) never made a 2 speed set up like mine . His reply was         "Wanna Bet ?... Cause I am looking at it !" . Wish me luck  !!!




PP lets talk about this post  I don't see any 2nd speed


----------



## Helmsman38

BigAl said:


> Evening Gents & Ladies  ,
> 
> The Hydro motors are now sitting in the back of the truck ready to be reinstalled ! They were a mess ! The good news is they were bad before I even got Yetti ,so the damage was not caused by me . It cost me a few major dollars to get them back into specs, but I think and hope this is the best way to proceed . The new motors are now designed to handle more H.P. than my little 104 V-4 ford can produced so the chances of over powering the hydros are non existance .They are also now designed to withstand over 4000 PSI which is a hella of a lot more than Yetti runs at  .
> It will take a few days to reinstall the units and then its time to return to the shop to have them plumbed correctly . Terry, the owner ,  is going to open the shop , bring in the crew on the weekend and let me help so I will completely understand the new system . He told me we will have the new system up and running in one day and I can take her home that night . I am going to shoot for this Saturday or the next one .Wish me luck !



Important posting verifying TA15s were rebuild and can handle up to 4000PSI


----------



## Helmsman38

BigAl said:


> Sure Mouse Ear , deny everything like it never happened ......
> Ok ,
> The gear drives are hooked up and the Clam shells are installed . Remember those Damn snaprings that kicked my ass a year or so ago ??? Well , they are still doing it . I finally got one on after 5 hours of trying . Tomorrow I hope to get the other one in place .
> I also tried damn hard to break my thumb with a nuclear powered 1/2 drill today . It puts out about 285 horse power and wrapped my thumb around the handle about 4 times before I could let go . My thumb is now about 6 " long . It also bends in any direction . Tomorrow I hope to find the thumbnail that was attached to it  .




Anyone know what snap ring he is talking about ?


----------



## Helmsman38

BigAl said:


> Yetti only needs her Tracks put on and she is ready to head down to Chico for the new revised Hydraulic plumbing .Getting that last snapring in was a pain and I ended up building a set of snap ring pliers that really work .
> 
> I'll be taking all my new hoses that I just had made a year ago with me when I head down to the shop . That was over a $1000 in Hoses when they were made up and I am hoping I can use some of them . I am going to give the hydraulic shop a call in the morning and hope I can take her down on Wednesday. It should not take to long unless they decide to go with a two hydraulic pump design . One for the body tilt and one dedicated to the hydro drive system . Terry seems to think this is where Kristi Co. made a big mistake by tying the two systems together .He seems to think she will really scoot across the snow, based on the bench test he ran on the motors  . We shall see soon as they have a big field out back of the shop where they test run equipment after were finished putting the hoses on correctly .



PP this is an important post lets talk about this when I see you


----------



## Helmsman38

BigAl said:


> Thanks Doc !
> Just a little update . Yetti is stored away in her warm little bed in a heated garage . She is complete and just waiting for me to return and play with her controls !!!. She may be for sale ,but it will take a very serious offer to let her go .
> 
> Oh and by the way .... There is one person ,that shall not be named, from another lessor known web site that will never own her , touch her or see her perform !!!
> 
> Yes !!!! I am a ass !!!



This was a stopping point for Al


----------



## Helmsman38

BigAl said:


> I just realized that the finished snow pictures of Yetti never got posted .
> 
> Yetti is now in Idaho and kept in a heated garage on the Ranch . I have taken her out a few times and we enjoyed her . I still need to adjust my steering linkage a little bit to get a better balance and open the the hydros drives to 100% .I will do this when my new shop is completed later this year . This is no big deal and other than that she runs very well
> 
> This past year saw me wearing many different hats and being in many locations in this world , so forgive me for not catching up on this earlier .
> 
> AS of now I am 3/4 done with my 2nd snowcat restoration and that will be my last one .It can also be found here on ForumsForums
> 
> Its a little Kristi KT3 ." Old lucky #13 " Very plain Jane and no bling bling but still restored with love and determination .
> 
> I thought these pictures had been added quite some time ago but maybe they were lost when the thread was down for awhile .
> 
> So heres the picture that no one ever expected to see .
> 
> Good Night and thanks for staying with me to the end !



I need to verify there is enough push pull on the cables running to the TA15 valves to open them wide open  if they aren't the Yetti would drive slow 8mph


----------



## Helmsman38

BigAl said:


> Thank You ,
> I am still not happy with the pump performace of the KT7. It will climb but not as fast I feel it should . I can base this on the hay swather I own that has the same setup . That thing hauls ass . I do have a friend who is first rate on repairing / reworking these drive systems . He has looked at it and told me it just needs some hose changes to be complete and more powerful . I was waiting to finish the shop before tearing it down . Shop is done now . The leak in the bar turns out to be me "Sleep Drinking" at night . The wife caught me and two hot women  who were also sleep drinking . Ain't that strange in such a small town



PP I need to verify if there is any truth to this statement (what are those changes) a larger diameter hydraulic hose ??  Mountain topper pipe in here


----------



## Helmsman38

After a distributer, points adjustment and wiring correction on the fuel oil pressure sending unit Yetti is purring on the trailer. Now refocusing on the Hydraulic system. Time for a road trip


----------

